# Mass Effect 3 [Spoiler Tags > Reapers]  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 [Spoiler Tags > Reapers] - Part 1*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2012)

at first I was like


but then I was like


----------



## Jena (Mar 30, 2012)

.      .      .


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 30, 2012)

I still miss the comic of shepard doing the "REAPERS" quotation that the Turian Counciler (forget name) did in ME2 when they were addressing the Reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2012)

This game and my heart.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 30, 2012)

The ending left me not wanting to play any other game until they come up with new content for the end


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't get why everyone was mad at the ending. I think it was nicely written. Anyone who doesn't like the ending is a hater, and you know who else is a hater? Everything the reapers kill.

Submit my friends. There is no escape. Accept the ending as truth, merge with it, EMBRACE IT!!

I also want Volus for multiplayer, with an option to remove his helmet to reveal a photoshopped David Hasslehoff. Biotic winds everywhere.


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2012)

I can imagine them having sparkly eyes and lines.........the damn Na'vi had more thought put into them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2012)

So after beating the game for the first time last night, I was pretty upset with the ending.  Now, after cooling off...I'm still upset.  It's not gonna make me hate the game or stop playing, the ending isn't that bad.

I think I'm just going to go play some multiplayer.  Never thought I would like the multiplayer function this much when it was announced.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 30, 2012)

The Na'vi were smurfs combined with monkeys.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I don't get why everyone was mad at the ending.


I know right. The endings were _SO ARTISTIC_. If Bioware were to change anything but the _COLORS_, it would've lost it's deep and meaningful value. 

Nothing to be mad at.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

In b4 purple DLC ending


----------



## Anarch (Mar 30, 2012)

It's annoying how I have to subscribe to all the large threads again


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys, remember when all the reapers had different shells?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Bioware doesn't.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> Hey guys, remember when all the reapers had different shells?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Please stop giving me more reasons to rage.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> In b4 purple DLC ending



Too late

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzoJ_GQkOcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> Hey guys, remember when all the reapers had different shells?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



actually i still see a shit ton of repeats

snow flakes there not


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> actually i still see a shit ton of repeats
> 
> snow flakes there not



they're*

learn english please :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Too late
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzoJ_GQkOcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god.





Zen-aku said:


> actually i still see a shit ton of repeats
> 
> snow flakes there not



Yeah, but in 3 they all have the Harbinger shell.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2012)

I am sorry vino
it didnt have to end like that


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> Hey guys, remember when all the reapers had different shells?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was actually disappointed with how "powerful" the reapers were, from the previous games and reapers that have been found you would think it wouldn't take like 10 of them to attack a single Earth city....

But yeah only two reaper varieties wasn't really that big of a problem just I felt more could have been done.

I don't think Bioware should make a DLC for a new ending, what is done is done, they should focus now on improving other aspects like multiplayer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Too late
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzoJ_GQkOcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



WHY CAN'T I REP YOU!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I don't think Bioware should make a DLC for a new ending, what is done is done, they should focus now on improving other aspects like multiplayer.



How about I slap your shit?

True end


----------



## Awesome (Mar 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I was actually disappointed with how "powerful" the reapers were, from the previous games and reapers that have been found you would think it wouldn't take like 10 of them to attack a single Earth city....
> 
> But yeah only two reaper varieties wasn't really that big of a problem just I felt more could have been done.
> 
> I don't think Bioware should make a DLC for a new ending, what is done is done, they should focus now on improving other aspects like multiplayer.



Reapers can take hits, but have limited overall damage. They got a laser but besides that they got shit.

They rely on a laser and supreme tanking power. Sure, one Reaper could take on a city but they would easily send a few dreadnoughts + a few hundred ships and destroy it. 2 Reapers could take on a whole city, but it wouldn't be effiecient at all. Can you even think of how many laser attacks it would take to destroy one city? It has a lot of concentrated power, but no explosive power. The most they have besides a laser is thanix type weapons, but that still isn't enough.

10 Reapers is more than enough, but more efficient. It was stated in ME1 that it took hundreds of years for the Reapers to conquer them.

tl;dr Strong lasers, no explosive damage. Explosives are completely counterproductive for them, which is why they only use lasers. They use lasers to deal with heavy spaceships and rely on the smaller reapers to do all the harvesting. If they really wanted to, they would beat the living shit out of the galaxy.

Lasers here, explosions there, hope nowhere.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)

There was a reason why it took 300 years to wipe out the Protheans. 

Liara T'Soni claimed it would only take 100 years max to wipe them all out in the current cycle.

But I mean seriously the Reapers have been doing this for billions of years, yet the invasion seemed underwhelming.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 30, 2012)

The invasion would be a lot more devastating if they were actually trying to kill people.

They were on the defensive the whole time, the Capital ships are there just to take out the heavy artillery / dreadnoughts while doing other things. If they were on the offensive this game wouldn't be called Mass Effect 3, it would be Mass Failure 374


----------



## Amuro (Mar 30, 2012)

It was only underwhelming because the species in the other cycles didn't know how to harness the power of Ziggy Stardust 

have we got an actual timeline for the events of ME3? be interesting to know just how much time had passed before the Reapers got to taste the rainbow


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 30, 2012)

I really wanted them to make Shepard's trial....I always pictured Shepard standing in the court and you have to choose the dialogue options...goddammit.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 30, 2012)

Amuro said:


> It was only underwhelming because the species in the other cycles didn't know how to harness the power of Ziggy Stardust
> 
> have we got an actual timeline for the events of ME3? be interesting to know just how much time had passed before the Reapers got to taste the rainbow



I lol'ed hard IRL. I wouldn't have laughed so hard if I didn't imagine the commercial and endings at the same time. It's all so similar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> I really wanted them to make Shepard's trial....I always pictured Shepard standing in the court and you have to choose the dialogue options...goddammit.


No then they would have to redo all of ME3 
especially since renegade option is shoot everyone in the room.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> Yeah, but in 3 they all have the Harbinger shell.



I think you mean sovereign,and that's so they have their iconic look


----------



## Hana (Mar 30, 2012)

So keeping Wrex alive in every save is biting me in the ass with my renegade saves. I didn't save Maelon's data in any of them. Save editor time! I just can't betray the krogan except in my worst possible playthrough. Wait! Curing the genophage with just Wreav alive might be the worst thing to do. I'll do that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2012)

Hana said:


> So keeping Wrex alive in every save is biting me in the ass with my renegade saves....I didn't save Maelon's data in any of them. Save editor time! I just can't betray the krogan...except in my worst possible playthrough. Wait...curing the genophage with just Wreav alive might be the worst thing to do. I'll do that.



you know i never thought about it like that but you may be right

Wreav is a complet asshole, and gives off that Conservative republican vibe


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> How about I slap your shit?
> 
> True end


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Mar 30, 2012)

i'd believe that, she's one ugly space nazi for sure


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, I'm on Horizon right now, and I'm assuming this is the final place I fight Cerberus at.

Kai-Leng's ass is mine. After killing Thane, and taking that final Prothean info he's earned a one-way trip to hell .

Then those Reapers are gonna pay for what happened to Legion .


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2012)

That VG Cats comic was FUCKING PERFECT.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 30, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i'd believe that, she's one ugly space nazi for sure



It is true. Bioware confirmed it I think a few days before the games release.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> That VG Cats comic was FUCKING PERFECT.



Every VG Cats comic is fucking perfect.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

Well duh, but this one in particular.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i'd believe that, she's one ugly space nazi for sure



So are you saying transgendered women are ugly.

Be careful how you answer.



Krory said:


> That VG Cats comic was FUCKING PERFECT.



Yay someone read my post


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2012)

Your avatar is a Quarian without makeup.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2012)

^


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

Donna Noble is my favorite companion of the Doctor..should I be insulted or complimented >.>


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 31, 2012)

So I beat the game, but as I told most of you I cheated at it. Made my Mattock Rifle do insane damage and hacked my EMS to be over 10,000. I really didn't have a problem with the ending. Only thing I had a problem with is how gay the revelation was of the Catalyst.... So here were my tough decisions in the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane Died
Mordin Died
Wreav died (who the fuck cares, tho?)
Miranda Died
Cortez Died
Had freaky circus sex with Liara(even tho I was going for Diane Allers)
Killed off all the Quarians. Tali offed herself for some reason. AND I lost Legion...
Chose to destroy all synthetics. Guessing that means that geth army that I sacrificed the quarians for is dead now as well. As is Edi. A shame. She had a badonkadonk...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Donna Noble is my favorite companion of the Doctor..should I be insulted or complimented >.>


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I beat the game, but as I told most of you I cheated at it. Made my Mattock Rifle do insane damage and hacked my EMS to be over 10,000. I really didn't have a problem with the ending. Only thing I had a problem with is how gay the revelation was of the Catalyst.... So here were my tough decisions in the game.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thane I can't get in my game, but he always dies, I beleive Miranda always dies as well, Mordin it is actually possible for him to live but it is very hard. Legion also always dies.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Thane I can't get in my game, but he always dies, I beleive Miranda always dies as well, Mordin it is actually possible for him to live but it is very hard. Legion also always dies.



Miranda lived in my playthrough.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 31, 2012)

Miranda lived as well on my first playthrough.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 31, 2012)

> Greetings Vorcha scum, this one mistook you for Krogan defecation.









.................................


----------



## Amuro (Mar 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So are you saying transgendered women are ugly.
> 
> Be careful how you answer.



I'm saying this particular _fictional_ transgendered woman is ugly. Are you the LGTB mafia or something? Seems you like to create drama where there is none.

That VG cats comic is awesome that's how I imagined Bioware would have handled this debacle.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Thane I can't get in my game, but he always dies, I beleive Miranda always dies as well, Mordin it is actually possible for him to live but it is very hard. Legion also always dies.



Miranda lived in my game. You just have to offer to give her access to Alliance Resources when she asks for them.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm82gjZDIDU[/YOUTUBE]

I found Casey Hudson's inspiration for the endings

song: starchild
video: stargazer
effects: Multiple colors


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2012)

They should get lynched for being such a lazy lot.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Could someone get me a gif of this scene, but with default male Shep?



Thanks.


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2012)

This guy needs some love. He was screwed big time by bad writing but we still got some awesome moments with him :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hate him, reminds me of Sasuke.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.

Finally had some time to finish the game, snd.... well. The "journey"w as great, but the endings are really unsatisfying. They're not bad per se, but just... bitter. I chose the "red" ending. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I ripped my guts out to do a perfect Renegade playthrough, with literally everyone with a name surviving and every race strenghtened and united in one force, just to destroy everything. Oh come on! I call BS.




//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2012)

Next time I'll let her do it. Totally deserving.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Finally had some time to finish the game, snd.... well. The "journey"w as great, but the endings are really unsatisfying. They're not bad per se, but just... bitter. I chose the "red" ending.
> 
> ...



With the right Renegade choices you actually get a good portion more galactic force. It's sort of an incentive to being evil.

Of course, there are ways of playing Renegade to... kill every single godamn squadmate, kill the Geth and Quarians, make Earth turn to crisp, etc.

You weren't a good renegade.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Of course, there are ways of playing Renegade to... kill every single godamn squadmate, kill the Geth and Quarians, make Earth turn to crisp, etc.



I did this :33
it felt god
like a deserving ending to the ending i got


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 31, 2012)

samara got out easy
she didnt live to see the shitty ending


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> With the right Renegade choices you actually get a good portion more galactic force. It's sort of an incentive to being evil.
> 
> Of course, there are ways of playing Renegade to... kill every single godamn squadmate, kill the Geth and Quarians, make Earth turn to crisp, etc.
> 
> You weren't a good renegade.


I really like to play the asshole Paragon  saved Krogan, saved everyone with a name, Quarian and Geth are not cooperating, and my Renegade score is still higher than Paragon. 

And what the FUCK happened to Rachni? No impact whatsoever, except a single e-mail about them scaring the shit out of engineers.

//HbS


----------



## Anarch (Mar 31, 2012)

Vino said:


> Could someone get me a gif of this scene, but with default male Shep?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Thats my sig Vino 

link me to a YT vid of that scene with default shep and I'll make you one

KL looked awesome , but he was written badly


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 31, 2012)

How do you get the purple ending


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Thats my sig Vino
> 
> link me to a YT vid of that scene with default shep and I'll make you one
> 
> KL looked awesome , but he was written badly



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt1TYbo4H0E[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks


----------



## Anarch (Mar 31, 2012)

^ PMd you , and you're welcome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here, take this one's rep.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2012)

Wait what. No helmet, helmet, stab, no helmet. 

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

There's no helmet, it's his arm gear.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 31, 2012)

There's no helmet and there's CERTAINLY no spoon.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 31, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> The Na'vi were smurfs combined with monkeys.



That took an infinitely more amount of creativity and thought put into them than the Quarians.


They didn't even get the fingers right. That's just insulting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2012)

So, I just finished the game.

Pretty upset that Legion sacrificed himself for the Geth, Mordin died, and so did Thane .

I paid Kai-Leng back in kind though. I'm glad I took that Renegade interrupt. I also chose the Synthesize ending. It wasn't terrible, it was just alright. Gonna transfer my Infiltrator over tomorrow.

That final mission is hella long. Almost 3 hours(Or that's what if felt like). Game was still awesome though, I never thought I'd be such a great Adept, people were being thrown around the battlefield with my biotic explosions. That battle to take Earth back has to be one of my favorite moments in gaming history .


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 31, 2012)

bioware said they are going to change the ending

obvious april fools day joke is obvious


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2012)

Why in the name of fuck can I not get a Salarian Infiltrator or Engineer? I've bought at least 5 Veteran Packs, and 1 Spectre pack. The only classes I got out of those were a Turian Sentinel & Asari Vanguard(both in a Veteran pack), and a Krogan Soldier in the Spectre pack.

Butcher wanted either a Krogan Soldier, or a Turian Soldier, and I ended up getting a fucking Krogan Soldier . I'm gonna be mad as hell if my brother ends up getting a Salarian in his first Spectre pack.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> bioware said they are going to change the ending
> 
> obvious april fools day joke is obvious



Link             ?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 31, 2012)

Bioware said they were changing the ending a while ago. That was a bit early for April fools.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Bioware said they were changing the ending a while ago. That was a bit early for April fools.



They will however release the ending for free as DLC on april 1st.
Guess what it will say.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2012)

April fool?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Cromer said:


> April fool?



No, THE END. 
**


----------



## Amuro (Mar 31, 2012)

It'll be a picture of a cupcake that read "Better luck next time" in red, blue and green icing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Amuro said:


> It'll be a picture of a cupcake that read "Better luck next time" in red, blue and green icing.



And people will believe they failed to get the real ending and try over and over and get angry.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 31, 2012)

And other people will defend the cupcake and claim it to be the best cupcake ever and ridicule the ones who ask for a tastier one.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 31, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Why in the name of fuck can I not get a Salarian Infiltrator or Engineer? I've bought at least 5 Veteran Packs, and 1 Spectre pack. The only classes I got out of those were a Turian Sentinel & Asari Vanguard(both in a Veteran pack), and a Krogan Soldier in the Spectre pack.
> 
> Butcher wanted either a Krogan Soldier, or a Turian Soldier, and I ended up getting a fucking Krogan Soldier . I'm gonna be mad as hell if my brother ends up getting a Salarian in his first Spectre pack.



Salarian Engies are awesome, one of my favorite classes. Decoy <3

Turian Soldier is pretty boss too. I have one with the Incisor, headshots galore.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Bioware said they were changing the ending a while ago. That was a bit early for April fools.



No they didn't, they said they will provide more closure. I'd respect them if they did change the ending entirely.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Salarian Engies are awesome, one of my favorite classes. Decoy <3
> 
> Turian Soldier is pretty boss too. I have one with the Incisor, headshots galore.


I love me Krogan Sentinel. It's basicly me charging ahead and holding F. I die really rarely. I usually get >75 kills.  it's just so cool, his laugh and all

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> That took an infinitely more amount of creativity and thought



Infinity times zero is still zero.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 31, 2012)

I still haven't got krogan anything and have more equipment then I know what to do with.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 31, 2012)

So What is everyone's problem with the ending? I made the red choice, and yeah it sucked. But it wasn't THAT bad. Like I said earlier, the part that I thought was stupid was the revelation of the catalyst and how quick Tali was to pull a Thelma and Louise.... Im sad about the people I lost, but you can't save a universe without breaking a few eggs....

I saw snippets of the other thread about some indoctrination theory. I really don't understand it. Doe is have to do with some other ending?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 31, 2012)

Indoctrination theory is basically this:

Everything after Shepard gets hit by harbinger is an indoctrination attempt / dream sequence to control Shepard. Control and Synthesis is giving into the indoctrination. The destruction ending is fighting it. There is so much evidence regarding this theory that it's practically canon at this point.

Everyone who thinks that it isn't true believes that you should only take the ending at face value... which is strange considering the ending was created for the purpose of, "Lot's of speculation for everyone"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2012)

Still trying to get the Asari Vanguard in multiplayer.  Also, I really hope the Indoctrination Theory is true.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Indoctrination theory is basically this:
> 
> Everything after Shepard gets hit by harbinger is an indoctrination attempt / dream sequence to control Shepard. Control and Synthesis is giving into the indoctrination. The destruction ending is fighting it. There is so much evidence regarding this theory that it's practically canon at this point.
> 
> Everyone who thinks that it isn't true believes that you should only take the ending at face value... which is strange considering the ending was created for the purpose of, "Lot's of speculation for everyone"



I believe they wanted to go toward this idea but then scrapped it due to not being able to implement it..thus adding that stupid god child instead of removing the whole citidel part.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So What is everyone's problem with the ending? I made the red choice, and yeah it sucked. But it wasn't THAT bad. Like I said earlier, the part that I thought was stupid was the revelation of the catalyst and how quick Tali was to pull a Thelma and Louise.... Im sad about the people I lost, but you can't save a universe without breaking a few eggs....
> 
> I saw snippets of the other thread about some indoctrination theory. I really don't understand it. Doe is have to do with some other ending?



Looks like you didn't have a good enough paragon/renegade score to convince the Quarians and Geth to stop fighting .



forgotten_hero said:


> Still trying to get the Asari Vanguard in multiplayer.



Shit, I got an Asari Vanguard on my 2nd Veteran pack .


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Miranda lived in my game. You just have to offer to give her access to Alliance Resources when she asks for them.



I gave her Aliance resources and everything 


Vino said:


> Could someone get me a gif of this scene, but with default male Shep?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




The default male shepard is ugly 

Also Vino the words you added on there are inverted.


Hunted by sister said:


> I love me Krogan Sentinel. It's basicly me charging ahead and holding F. I die really rarely. I usually get >75 kills.  it's just so cool, his laugh and all
> 
> //HbS



I see people like in multiplayer it reminds me of a cow stampede.


Amuro said:


> I'm saying this particular _fictional_ transgendered woman is ugly. Are you the LGTB mafia or something? Seems you like to create drama where there is none.
> 
> That VG cats comic is awesome that's how I imagined Bioware would have handled this debacle.



You and others made it sound like she was ugly BECAUSE she use to be a male, as you claimed that was the reason.

Honestly it is Bioware's fucking game, they can do whatever the hell they want with it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So What is everyone's problem with the ending? I made the red choice, and yeah it sucked. But it wasn't THAT bad. Like I said earlier, the part that I thought was stupid was the revelation of the catalyst and how quick Tali was to pull a Thelma and Louise.... Im sad about the people I lost, but you can't save a universe without breaking a few eggs....



There are a fuckton of plotholes, the writing is terrible, and there's no difference between them.

That's my problem with the ending. 

I could swallow the choices if they actually made a difference or if they explained anything. Instead you just get an explosion, a random scene with the Normany, and sometimes a stupid scene with Buzz Aldrin. Then it just dumps you unceremoniously back into the game. 

The reason why I don't like the endings isn't because I think they're sad or that the actions suck or something like that, it's because it comes the fuck out of nowhere, doesn't elaborate, and slams the game to a close.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 31, 2012)

I beat the game just a few minutes ago, like Magnum I chose the Synthesis ending. It was alright, not great. Not as bad as people are making it out to be. 

Last few levels got me thinking I suck as a Vanguard. Going to play my FemShep as a Soldier... 

Starting tomorrow. I've had enough of ME 3 for the day.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

So, anyone participating in Operation Raptor?


----------



## Butcher (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, anyone participating in Operation Raptor?


What is that ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I beat the game just a few minutes ago, like Magnum I chose the Synthesis ending. It was alright, not great. Not as bad as people are making it out to be.



Choose the other two endings colors.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

Butcher said:


> What is that ?



Weekend event. Promote a character and if the community promotes 150,000 characters total on the weekend, everyone gets a free special pack.

If you, personally, promote two characters in the weekend then you get a free special pack (different from the community one).

So you can get two.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm trying my best to do it, but the day before I had already promoted all my characters. Krory and others what's your origin name?


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

I play on 360, my gamertag is Tridenter.

And I should mention for Butcher - the event is only for PC and 360. It seems Sony is causing some trouble with the events, so BioWare claims they're trying to work with Sony on it.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

Sony is always causing problems, darn I'm on PC..really wish there were a way for the Xbox 360 and PC to work together.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm actually playing MP right now. If anyone wants to play, add me.

Origin: ItsAwesomeFace


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

Sure I'll add ya Awesome.

I'm under the name Jouaienttoi


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, anyone participating in Operation Raptor?



Yep. Already promoted two units


----------



## Amuro (Mar 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You and others made it sound like she was ugly BECAUSE she use to be a male, as you claimed that was the reason.
> 
> Honestly it is Bioware's fucking game, they can do whatever the hell they want with it.



Good to know you champion not only the real but fictional LGBT community, keep on fighting the good fight. I think she's ugly and could quite easily pass for a man, deal with it.

Man MP is fun but it doesn't seem like i'll ever unlock an Asari


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 1, 2012)

Wheres proof of shepard getting indoctrinated?


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Wheres proof of shepard getting indoctrinated?






It's not "proof" because it hasn't been officially confirmed, but these are the things that hint at the theory.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

ITT: Sedaiv doesn't know what a theory is... and nobody is surprised


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 1, 2012)

8.5/10, I fucking love you Steve Blum


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> There are a fuckton of plotholes, the writing is terrible, and there's no difference between them.
> 
> That's my problem with the ending.
> 
> ...



Well with that logic I can always say that if it took an entire arc of doing stuff to just take down 1 single reaper why didn't they just send like 5. then teh game would have been over by mid Mass Effect 2 at most... And even not talking about that if they can't beat reapers how are they holding their positions then?  how isn't Earth just destroyed as soon as the reapers assaulted it if there are no way to destroy them....


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Apr 1, 2012)

already promoted 2 of my guys, might push for a 3rd to end my boredom later.


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Well with that logic I can always say that if it took an entire arc of doing stuff to just take down 1 single reaper why didn't they just send like 5. then teh game would have been over by mid Mass Effect 2 at most... And even not talking about that if they can't beat reapers how are they holding their positions then?  how isn't Earth just destroyed as soon as the reapers assaulted it if there are no way to destroy them....



Whut

I'm not trying to be a bitch (even though I am one) but I understood none of that.

The last part was the only thing I could sort of decipher. Even if an enemy is stronger (or more technologically advanced), it's possible to hold positions (but still, ships were getting blown apart left and right in the climax of the game). Earth isn't destroyed because the reapers don't want to destroy Earth. They need the people on it to harvest. Anderson explains that in one of the dialogue exchanges.

By plotholes, I mean stuff like:

*Spoiler*: __ 




How did Anderson reach the chamber in the Citadel before Shepard did if there's only one path leading there?

How did Hackett know that a person made it to the Citadel when in the V.O. as Shepard is crawling toward the Citadel he said that no one was alive? How did he know that it was Shepard in the chamber?

The starchild. Like pretty much everything about him: Where did he come from? Why does he look like the kid Shepard has been seeing in his/her nightmares? Why would an AI based on logic let Shepard chose what to do with the reapers (this defies logic and if he believed, like he claims he does, that reapers are necessary, he would not allow Shepard to potentially stop the invasion)? 

Why do Joker, EDI, and whatever LI you happened to romance (or whichever crew member you had the most loyalty from) crash land on a lush green planet? This clearly occurs a few seconds after Shepard triggers the explosion, since we see Joker crashes trying to outrun the shockwave. How did they get from Earth to a random tropical paradise? Where the hell is this planet? Why only these characters? How did your LI/other person end up on the ship when they were previously down on Earth mere minutes ago? 

Those are just a few (there are more, there are so many more), but that's the kind of shit that I'm talking about.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2012)

The Mass Effect 3 review by Tom from Toonami.

[YOUTUBE]435IDMsdJrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 1, 2012)

I always liked Steve Blums reviews, its how I found Katamari. Still though that 8.5 gave the stream a great laugh.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 1, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The Mass Effect 3 review by Tom from Toonami.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]435IDMsdJrI[/YOUTUBE]



OMG it's Tom!!1


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 1, 2012)

cruel april's fool joke cartoon network

for a second i though toonami was back


----------



## Cromer (Apr 1, 2012)

Suprised at how neat a character Not-Mordin aka Padon Wiks turned out to be.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 in the 80's. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOqHUa2LfNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What surpised me is that in the "battle starts" cinematic, Allied and Council forces actually hurt one of the big Reapers with normal weapons. What's up with that?

During the ending cinematic, there were plenty dead Reapers as well in the orbit. 




//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 1, 2012)

Felt good punching that fucker Gerrel in the stomach.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 1, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Reaper Vulnerabilities
> 
> Although clearly technologically superior to the Citadel forces, the Reapers have experienced casualties in the battles across the galaxy. This indicates that, theoretically, with the right intelligence, weapons, and strategy, the Reapers could be defeated.
> 
> ...






So, yeah. They were nerfed.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 1, 2012)

Reapers do feel a little less powerful than I expected from millions-of-years-old space Cthulus.

Though iirc Sovereign faced only a single dreadnought at the Citadel, and had the whole heretic geth fleet with him.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Apr 1, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Reapers do feel a little less powerful than I expected from millions-of-years-old space Cthulus.
> 
> Though iirc Sovereign faced only a single dreadnought at the Citadel, and had the whole heretic geth fleet with him.




Wasn't the Destiny Ascension said to be the biggest Dreadnought in Citadel space? Would've thought it would pack more of a punch then the standard ones. But yeah having the heretics with him was somewhat of an advantage.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 1, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Reapers do feel a little less powerful than I expected from millions-of-years-old space Cthulus.
> 
> Though iirc Sovereign faced only a single dreadnought at the Citadel, and had the whole heretic geth fleet with him.



It fought 3-4, actually.

Where do you guys think this statistic comes from? It wasn't pulled out of their ass. 

Before people keep saying the Reapers were nerfed, look back to the Sovereign fight and then compare it to the Reaper on Earth in ME3. It took out a dreadnought in 2 hits. *2 hits.* It takes the combined force of 4 dreadnoughts simultaneously, and even then it takes a while. Even if 4 dreadnoughts did fight it continuously, they wouldn't come out with all 4. They would come out with 1-2.

The Reapers were anything but nerfed. Besides, Sovereign had the whole geth fleet. They didn't really know what to completely focus on. In the final battle, the galaxy knew it had to focus on one Reaper at a time.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 1, 2012)

People who throw out nerf didn't read the vast improvements in weaponry and kinetic barriers that have happen since ME1 I guess


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

Wasn't Sovereign like 3 skyscrapers tall? Why is every commercial I see with puny Reapers about the size of the average skyscraper?

I'm guessing they come in all different shapes and sizes?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Apr 1, 2012)

The World said:


> Wasn't Sovereign like 3 skyscrapers tall? Why is every commercial I see with puny Reapers about the size of the average skyscraper?
> 
> I'm guessing they come in all different shapes and sizes?



Sovereign is 2 km tall according to the codex (as well as other Sovereign class Reapers like Harbinger) , the ones shown in the commercial I think are the Destroyer class Reapers, only 160m tall.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 1, 2012)

Enough of this, allow Dr. Solus to lighten the mood...


----------



## Awesome (Apr 1, 2012)

The World said:


> Wasn't Sovereign like 3 skyscrapers tall? Why is every commercial I see with puny Reapers about the size of the average skyscraper?
> 
> I'm guessing they come in all different shapes and sizes?



Dreadnoughts were said to be 1km long in ME1 and Sovereign was roughly 2x that length.

No, all Capital ships are the same height. It's just that skyscrapers are bigger in the future. There are no inconsistencies with the Reapers. Everything about Reaper strength / statistics fits into lore perfectly fine from ME1 right up to ME3.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 1, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Infinity times zero is still zero.



It still took more thought and creativity than the quarians


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2012)

I actually tried to do the renegade choices during the Genopaghe quest and.. omfg... I just couldn't. Not even for role play reasons. Mordin's character is just so well written.


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

This accurately sums up what I went through playing it.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I actually tried to do the renegade choices during the Genopaghe quest and.. omfg... I just couldn't. Not even for role play reasons. Mordin's character is just so well written.



Yeah same here

but I couldn't.  Why would anyone :'[


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2012)

Right in the feels. 

[YOUTUBE]q4pqgBw_exw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 1, 2012)

I wonder... if I can make the most fucked up ME3 progress from the other games. I gotta double check and see what carries over form ME1 to ME 2, ME2 to ME3 and ME1 to ME3.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Right in the feels.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q4pqgBw_exw[/YOUTUBE]



This is creepy as fuck


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2012)

I like this kind of creepy 

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm currently playing through my renegade shepard and I just sabotaged the genophage.

Somewhere along the line my Shepard went from a dick to more evil than Harbinger. I was in absolute shock when Mordin yelled at me, then I was just crying. Now I'm depressed and feel all dirty and evil. I have half a mind to just delete that save file completely to purge my xbox from this dirty feeling.

Goddamn Mordin is amazing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 1, 2012)

completed my infiltator insanity playthrough. Chose Control. 

DAT CREDIT MUSIC.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 1, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Wheres proof of shepard getting indoctrinated?



Angry Joe sums it up quite well.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZOyeFvnhiI[/YOUTUBE]



Bioness said:


> The Mass Effect 3 review by Tom from Toonami.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]435IDMsdJrI[/YOUTUBE]



What the hell!?!?
Btw his Shep is ugly as hell!


Mist Puppet said:


> Felt good punching that fucker Gerrel in the stomach.



How do you guys get that! I must of missed it or something.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck yeah toonami. How long have they been doing game reviews? It seems very odd that it went from it's own show on CN to this, not complaining but still very, very odd.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 1, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> How do you guys get that! I must of missed it or something.



Not sure if this is exact, but after you complete the Geth Dreadnought mission, you meet up with Gerrel on the ship. Choose the Renegade option, then take the Renegade Interrupt.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2012)

By the way, I you know that line "That was for Thane you Son of a Bitch" line you get when you kill KL.

Sheppard still says that even if Thane was never alive during Mass Effect 3.

In my save carried over from ME 2, Thane was died during the suicide mission because I failed his in his mission. And later during the ending I thought Thane might survive if he escorted the Normandy's crew back to the ship so I sent him back with that job and Thane died while he was escorting the Normandy's crew back to the ship.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 2, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> By the way, I you know that line "That was for Thane you Son of a Bitch" line you get when you kill KL.
> 
> Sheppard still says that even if Thane was never alive during Mass Effect 3.
> 
> In my save carried over from ME 2, Thane was died during the suicide mission because I failed his in his mission. And later during the ending I thought Thane might survive if he escorted the Normandy's crew back to the ship so I sent him back with that job and Thane died while he was escorting the Normandy's crew back to the ship.



If Thane is dead , Kirrahe fights KL at the citadel and dies and Shepard says "That was for Kirrahe..." when he kills KL.

I haven't got this on my playthrough, but have seen a video.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally done with all ME2 DLCs. Think I am going to try Infiltrator full melee.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2012)

Proof that the Mass Effect Endings were planned since the original Mass Effect.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> What the hell!?!?
> Btw his Shep is ugly as hell!



Still looks better than the default Shepard


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol, someone edited the Catalyst page on ME wiki in accordance with the IT.

Anyway, someone on BSN apparently met Lance Henriksen at a Swedish Sci-Fi convention the other day. Henriksen claimed that there will be some kind of big announcement at PAX. I'd take the latter statement with a grain of salt since this was posted on April 1st of all fucking days. However, we DO have confirmation that the guy was there:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2012)

True End DLC for only 19,99$ 

I wonder if indoctrination theory is just us trying to persuede ourselves that Bioware didn't fuck up big time.

//HbS


----------



## Faustus (Apr 2, 2012)

^It's better to believe this theory than to believe Bioware did fuck up this big.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2012)

Bioware did fuck up
and we only have indoctrination theory to help with the pain


----------



## DedValve (Apr 2, 2012)

The indoctrination theory is just our way of indoctrinating ourselves into thinking that Bioware is competent


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

I still think they fucked up the quarians more than they fucked up the ending.

And wtf, just read somewhere that its impossible to get 8000 war assets in the single player. So waiting for DLC to fix that before starting my perfect playthrough


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

So do you need 8k war assets get to the Shep "breathe" ending without playing MP? Or how does this work?


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes but you cant. There are roughly 7500 war assets you can get in the best case scenario.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 2, 2012)

Edit the save file and give Bioware the finger.



The Boss said:


> So do you need 8k war assets get to the Shep "breathe" ending without playing MP? Or how does this work?


8000 are needed (at 50% readiness, so... 4000) if you save Anderson. 10000 (5000) if you don't.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> Edit the save file and give Bioware the finger.
> 
> 
> 8000 are needed (at 50% readiness, so... 4000) if you save Anderson. 10000 (5000) if you don't.


How do I edit it? I don't want to play this game anymore after this run, and no to MP.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 2, 2012)

i beat the game 3 times

also kaidan looks like a boss in your sig D


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea do tell. Scanning every system and doing every citadel quest will be such a chore :/


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i beat the game 3 times
> 
> also kaidan looks like a boss in your sig D



I barely have the heart to beat this game the 2nd time...  The ending just ..... gives me so many unwanted feels. 

And Kaidan is always Boss as fuck.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 2, 2012)

The Boss said:


> How do I edit it? I don't want to play this game anymore after this run, and no to MP.



Get the latest ME3 save editor here: 

Have a gander at this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiNFOiuMRm0[/YOUTUBE]

Hm. If you're still confused after watching this, let me know. I have to run.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> Get the latest ME3 save editor here:
> 
> Have a gander at this:
> 
> ...



 Thanks bro. Imma give this a go later today.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaaah I can finally indulge in renegade delight killing Wrex, Mordin, Kaidan and whoever else is killable.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually you end up killing Kaiden regardless of alignment if you don't visit him in the hospital.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Actually you end up killing Kaiden regardless of alignment if you don't visit him in the hospital.



... I can't see through my tears.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

Well thats.......dumb


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I actually had to restart because of that shit.

And you have to visit him like 3 or 4 times too.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, you have to do things in this game?!

Since when?!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I actually had to restart because of that shit.
> 
> And you have to visit him like 3 or 4 times too.



I wish we could visit him more..


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I wish we could visit him more..



Same I also wish the sex scene between me and him lasted longer and showed more


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

meanwhile


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Same I also wish the sex scene between me and him lasted longer and showed more


More rolling around in bed with their panties on...  



Rios said:


> meanwhile



Better than TalixGarrus..


----------



## Anarch (Apr 2, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> Get the latest ME3 save editor here:
> 
> Have a gander at this:
> 
> ...



Thanks man this was exactly what i was looking for before i start my second playthrough. I just don't have the temperament to play MP


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think it's right for Tali to defile anyone like that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Sedaiv doesn't know what a theory is... and nobody is surprised



I'm pretty sure this "theory" word means that you're a scrub.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2012)

Like I said...


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Better than TalixGarrus..



Tali is only using Garrus for his body. :ho


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2012)

Only Sasha Shepard gets to be calibrated.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2012)

I've never considered a cross species intercourse.......but I wanna try it with you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> I've never considered a cross species intercourse.......but I wanna try it with you.



Romancing Garrus was so much easier without Kaidan there.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 2, 2012)

<- Wasted my life promoting two characters during the weekend
<- Didn't have gameplay feedback on

Fuck you Bioware.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 2, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Wait.. I want that Coalesced edit too.. where get.



The editor I have:


And this wiki lists some common changes you can make:


You have to be more careful with this one. Back up the coalesced.bin file. And it will apply to all games. For instance, you can edit the skill point progression as you level up. Every game you make will follow that, so long at the changed coalesced file is there.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> <- Wasted my life promoting two characters during the weekend
> <- Didn't have gameplay feedback on
> 
> Fuck you Bioware.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel bad for Garrus. Gonna creep under that helmet and get trolled harder than FemshepxJacob.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> The editor I have:
> 
> 
> And this wiki lists some common changes you can make:
> ...



There's nothing on the PC Tweaks wiki..  I want to know how to change models around, free cam and all that good stuff.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 2, 2012)

The Boss said:


> There's nothing on the PC Tweaks wiki..  I want to know how to change models around, free cam and all that good stuff.


I missed a bracket...



Edit: No, wait. NF is just retarded. Fixing.

There is a little on appearances there. You'd have to rely on Goog for more. People are experimenting everywhere. Also, some report that EA is banning people (Origin-wide ban) for modding things that affect the online portion. (Evidently it's that easy to break the multiplayer.)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 2, 2012)

A little while ago, it came to my attention that Brynn Cole's VA is none other than Jo Wyatt, FemHawke's VA. 

FemHawke deserves so much better than Jacob ;-;


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome said:


> <- Wasted my life promoting two characters during the weekend
> <- Didn't have gameplay feedback on
> 
> Fuck you Bioware.



Wait did we need that on 

I'm not sure if I have mine on or not


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I feel bad for Garrus. Gonna creep under that helmet and get trolled harder than FemshepxJacob.



I've seen Tali without her mask on. She actually doesn't look that bad .


----------



## Awesome (Apr 2, 2012)

She does look familiar... oh wait


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> I missed a bracket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again. I got my war assets pretty high so I wont have to bother with the mining side quest.  Now off to do some tweaking.  :33

I got a "cheap" copy so I wont have to worry about Origins.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

He is my hero


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

I love mods.


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I've seen Tali without her mask on. She actually doesn't look that bad .



you gotta think big

then you realize they blew it


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just looking some random vids on youtube when this popped up as a commercial:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPJsAYKebEs&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]
Found it hilarious.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> He is my hero



Lol, saved.


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought of using this joke the moment I saw the other endings. Didnt do it because I thought its way too trivial. Well shit..........


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> He is my hero


That's goddamn brilliant

Is the only way to get weapons in multiplayer by buying equipment packs? I keep buying Spectre packs and I keep getting characters I already have (3 Krogan soldiers in a row, after I got level 20, FUCK YOU). I want a Widow sniper rifle! Possibly the black one.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's goddamn brilliant
> 
> Is the only way to get weapons in multiplayer by buying equipment packs? I keep buying Spectre packs and I keep getting characters I already have (3 Krogan soldiers in a row, after I got level 20, FUCK YOU). I want a Widow sniper rifle! Possibly the black one.
> 
> //HbS



Yes.

Don't just buy the spectre packs, get the veteran to get different weapons as well.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 3, 2012)

Seriously, fuck Prangley. Gimme my Jack. Also, going back to redo an ME2 save slightly so both Samara and Morinth are alive and haven't settled up.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's goddamn brilliant
> 
> Is the only way to get weapons in multiplayer by buying equipment packs? I keep buying Spectre packs and I keep getting characters I already have (3 Krogan soldiers in a row, after I got level 20, FUCK YOU). I want a Widow sniper rifle! Possibly the black one.
> 
> //HbS



I actually spent a good 1100 MS points on those spectre packs. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome said:


> She does look familiar... oh wait



WARNING TURN DOWN YOUR VOLUME
EAR RAPE 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JwLLk3f4yU[/YOUTUBE]



The World said:


> He is my hero



OMFG
I CAN'T
I CAN'T BREATH


----------



## FFLN (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I love mods.



Which is the mod? Hair or make-up? I think MaleShep could've used some make-up... Would've helped to make my MaleShep look better. Actually, being able to import my MaleShep's head would've worked too.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> WARNING TURN DOWN YOUR VOLUME
> EAR RAPE
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JwLLk3f4yU[/YOUTUBE



Why did he make his picture B&W? I'm 100% sure the picture in game is coloured.


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2012)

My daily fuck you for Bioware and what they did to the quarians.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Which is the mod? Hair or make-up? I think MaleShep could've used some make-up... Would've helped to make my MaleShep look better. Actually, being able to import my MaleShep's head would've worked too.


Hair and make up... Kaidan is so handsome he deserves the best fShep. 

The ME3 character creator makes my  as fuck Shepard look like. Just ignore the hair.
 I don't even want to play this Shep anymore. :'(


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uubb0xVBYU[/YOUTUBE]
Haha, Ashley is such a bitch.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> He is my hero



Would be funnier if it wasn't the third, fourth time posted in this thread.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2012)

after the important ruined all 5 imports i just go with default now :/


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so happy Kaidan is so well written.. and voiced.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree.

Finally admitting his canonical homosexuality was a huge step in development, especially the way he tries to force himself on Sheploo.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I agree.
> 
> Finally admitting his canonical homosexuality was a huge step in development, especially the way* he tries to force himself on Sheploo*.



1/10 because I replied. Try again.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Would be funnier if it wasn't the third, fourth time posted in this thread.



Nope it's still funny.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Would be funnier if it wasn't the third, fourth time posted in this thread.


Still funny


The Boss said:


> I'm so happy Kaidan is so well written.. and voiced.


You mean Carth?

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> 1/10 because I replied. Try again.



"Oh, Shepard... I've always loved you. You don't know my feelings. I've always wanted you inside me. Every time you came to see me... and I would wipe the sweat off of my glistening forehead, I longed for your manhood to notice."


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2012)

Playing as male Shepard(as always) and having Kaidan in the hospital(as always) I did notice the tension between them. Thats why...I decided to kill him


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> You mean Carth?
> //HbS


I played KOTOR after ME so the whole Carth thing doesn't bothered me... nor do I see them as the same character. Carth is a bit.... whinny. There I said it. It's nothing bad, he has his reasons I guess. 



Krory said:


> "Oh, Shepard... I've always loved you. You don't know my feelings. I've always wanted you inside me. Every time you came to see me... and I would wipe the sweat off of my glistening forehead, I longed for your manhood to notice."


If this was in game I would play the homo romance just to hear it.



Rios said:


> Playing as male Shepard(as always) and having Kaidan in the hospital(as always) I did notice the tension between them. Thats why...I decided to kill him


Homophobia?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Rios said:


> Playing as male Shepard(as always) and having Kaidan in the hospital(as always) I did notice the tension between them. Thats why...I decided to kill him



You're better off. If you don't, later on in the Presidium Commons, he comes out to Shepard and confesses his love for him. And if you reject him he becomes are mortified and upset and emos for a little bit. Which is funny because when he does the same to fShep and fShep rejects him, it's like, "S'cool. You're still paying for steaks, right?" Whereas with mShep it's more like, "I feel like you just jabbed a dagger in my heart and twisted it. I don't think I can eat..."


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2012)

default fem shep looks so ooc , i can't believe i voted for her on that facebook thing


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're better off. If you don't, later on in the Presidium Commons, he comes out to Shepard and confesses his love for him. And if you reject him he becomes are mortified and upset and emos for a little bit. Which is funny because when he does the same to fShep and fShep rejects him, it's like, "S'cool. You're still paying for steaks, right?" Whereas with mShep it's more like, "I feel like you just jabbed a dagger in my heart and twisted it. I don't think I can eat..."



That only happens if you romance someone else as fShep. If you lock in a romance with Garrus or who ever else, he's cool with it. But if you haven't and you break his heart, the reaction is the same. 

Doesn't matter, fShep gets the best Kaidan lines anyways.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

But he's still a whiny bitch if mShep romances someone else.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

>whiny bitch

lolololol


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Homophobia?



No, trust issues 



Krory said:


> You're better off. If you don't, later on in the Presidium Commons, he comes out to Shepard and confesses his love for him. And if you reject him he becomes are mortified and upset and emos for a little bit. Which is funny because when he does the same to fShep and fShep rejects him, it's like, "S'cool. You're still paying for steaks, right?" Whereas with mShep it's more like, "I feel like you just jabbed a dagger in my heart and twisted it. I don't think I can eat..."



The scene where we were having a lunch? I dont remember any advances, just a normal bro talk. Was a full paragon back then, maybe I missed something


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

He kind of sounded like how you sounded when you first beat the game. 

"OH, I CAN'T GO ON LIVING ANYMORE. I DON'T EVEN WANT TO GET OUT OF BED. SO DEPRESSED. /CUT"


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> But he's still a whiny bitch if mShep romances someone else.



I'm not following any of this but you didn't make Kaidan gay did you?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Rios said:


> No, trust issues


.. is that what you call it.  



Krory said:


> He kind of sounded like how you sounded when you first beat the game.
> 
> "OH, I CAN'T GO ON LIVING ANYMORE. I DON'T EVEN WANT TO GET OUT OF BED. SO DEPRESSED. /CUT"


Just... just let me die.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're better off. If you don't, later on in the Presidium Commons, he comes out to Shepard and confesses his love for him. And if you reject him he becomes are mortified and upset and emos for a little bit. Which is funny because when he does the same to fShep and fShep rejects him, it's like, "S'cool. You're still paying for steaks, right?" Whereas with mShep it's more like, "I feel like you just jabbed a dagger in my heart and twisted it. I don't think I can eat..."



Bioware what have you done..........................


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

They have unleashed the beast, end of days and all that coming. I can see it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Bioware what have you done..........................



No it's not like this. Krory is just posting his usual hate rage.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I love mods.



YOU MUST TELL ME HOW YOU GOT THIS.

Default femshep is soo fugly and has less facial animations but DAT HARE. I've been dying for one.

Currently my femshep has EDIs hair. I switch it up from time to time between that and Kelly's hair.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> YOU MUST TELL ME HOW YOU GOT THIS.
> 
> Default femshep is soo fugly and has less facial animations but DAT HARE. I've been dying for one.
> 
> Currently my femshep has EDIs hair. I switch it up from time to time between that and Kelly's hair.



It's a tedious process to get it to work, but worth it imo. ENJOY!


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Shoko, Mass Effect's Santa Claus

Christmas just came early. :33



Seriously though, why does that femshep look like a rabbit or some kind of woodland creature?

It looks cute but I dunnooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

^ I hope you are talking about default fShep and not mine..


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 3, 2012)

fuck you guys default femshep is sexy

also, i might actually try this, though it seems a bit more tedious for 360 users


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Pretty much every fShep has too much fucking makeup on.

"FFFFF, REAPERS ARE DESTROYING THE TURIANS... BRB, LEMME REAPPLY MY EYESHADOW."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

My FemShep has no makeup except for small eyeshadow  looks like a blackeye

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

HURRY, THE QUARIANS ARE TRYING TO ERADICATE THE GETH FOR USING SELF-DEFENSE. KAIDAN, COVER ME, I NEED TO FIND MY LIPGLOSS!!!


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2012)

For a change I agree with Krory , most fsheps I see , including the ones above , look like models rather than soldiers .

The default one looks emo what with eyeshadow and everything , like a teenager going to a punk concert.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Anarch said:


> most fsheps I see , including the ones above , look like models rather than soldiers ..



_Riiiiiggght_, because Sheploo isn't a model.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> _Riiiiiggght_, because Sheploo isn't a model.



I know they are , which is why i customize mine to look like a soldier


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

The difference is Sheploo doesn't have to leave behind his team to fight a Brute and two Banshees while he goes to curl his eyelashes, pluck his eyebrows, stylize his hair and lather on that lipstick.

In essence, fShep looks like a hooker most of the time. A really, really cheap one. 98% of fSheps don't look like they belong on the frontlines, they look like they should be on a pole in Purgatory.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2012)

In fact I'm rather okay with def mshep . I've read the Calvin Klein comments here and i don't get them.It's not that difficult to believe that a soldier looks like that. He doesn't have shoulder length hair or earrings in his ears or anything.He's also not ugly ( well,except when emoting...or tying to) but that's hardly reason to not see him as a soldier.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I know they are , which is why i customize mine to look like a soldier






Krory said:


> The difference is Sheploo doesn't have to leave behind his team to fight a Brute and two Banshees while he goes to curl his eyelashes, pluck his eyebrows, stylize his hair and lather on that lipstick.



Yeah because Shepard's hair never grows and he never trims his beard. It's like that ever since he was a baby.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

It's actually scientifically possible. The facial hair could actually be artificial if he decided he wanted to look gruff but is incapable of growing facial hair, it's a fairly common thing.

Unlike being born with lipstick and eyeshadow and eyeliner and blush and perfectly curled hair that never gets messy.

Don't get mad at Sheploo's inability to grow hair just because you like your fShep to look like Ronald McDonald's daughter and don't want to face the repercussions.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Yeah because Shepard's hair never grows and he never trims his beard. It's like that ever since he was a baby.



No since Cerberus re built him. He's half synthetic now so his body hair doesn't grow.Cerberus algorithms are like that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Anarch said:


> No since Cerberus re built him. He's half synthetic now so his body hair doesn't grow.Cerberus algorithms are like that.



I guess Cerberus synthetic algorithms also make sure that all make-up remains intact and perfectly distributing, too, right?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's actually scientifically possible. The facial hair could actually be artificial if he decided he wanted to look gruff but is incapable of growing facial hair, it's a fairly common thing.
> 
> Unlike being born with lipstick and eyeshadow and eyeliner and blush and perfectly curled hair that never gets messy.
> 
> Don't get mad at Sheploo's inability to grow hair just because you like your fShep to look like Ronald McDonald's daughter and don't want to face the repercussions.


Yeah ok. Shepard tattoo the eyeliner and lip color to her face. Deal with it. 



Anarch said:


> No since Cerberus re built him. He's half synthetic now so his body hair doesn't grow.Cerberus algorithms are like that.


Shepard is real enough for Kaidan.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I guess Cerberus synthetic algorithms also make sure that all make-up remains intact and perfectly distributing, too, right?



no that was the part time hooker thing.
y'know hooker money=war assets 
because Hacket will take any help he can get.




The Boss said:


> Shepard is real enough for Kaidan.



I've never ever played with Kaidan alive but one of my ME2 sheps was Kaidan , that is I used Kaidan's head morph on him. Looked cool.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I've never ever played with Kaidan alive but one of my ME2 sheps was Kaidan , that is I used Kaidan's head morph on him. Looked cool.



You should. His VA does a spectacular job. You must experience it.. since you like his face.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

Does this one look like a hooker? The one on the right.

Also, fucking neutral reputation. If it was good ol' Para/Rene , the scores on the right would be reversed.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Like an abused-wife Terminator.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

\?o,..,o?/

Collectors be damned. Protheans. Whatever does it look like.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Pretty much every fShep has too much fucking makeup on.
> 
> "FFFFF, REAPERS ARE DESTROYING THE TURIANS... BRB, LEMME REAPPLY MY EYESHADOW."





Krory said:


> HURRY, THE QUARIANS ARE TRYING TO ERADICATE THE GETH FOR USING SELF-DEFENSE. KAIDAN, COVER ME, I NEED TO FIND MY LIPGLOSS!!!





Krory said:


> The difference is Sheploo doesn't have to leave behind his team to fight a Brute and two Banshees while he goes to curl his eyelashes, pluck his eyebrows, stylize his hair and lather on that lipstick.
> 
> In essence, fShep looks like a hooker most of the time. A really, really cheap one. 98% of fSheps don't look like they belong on the frontlines, they look like they should be on a pole in Purgatory.



You do realize you are describing like 99% of video game females right?

I do wish for once a game (besides The Sims) will have make-up options for both genders.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 3, 2012)

femshep is so awesome, the rest of the world is burning by reapers hand while she plugs tissues in her bra and applies some blush. She spent years warning the reaper invasion now she don't give a shit. 

Ho's before space cthulus.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You do realize you are describing like 99% of video game females right?
> 
> I do wish for once a game (besides The Sims) will have make-up options for both genders.



Dragon's Dogma. You can give eyeshadow, eyeliner, lipstick, and blush to male characters. And I wouldn't say 99% of video game females - I'd say 99% of player-made video game females. And even then, the developer-made females at least don't always look like they belong on a street corner or at an Evanescence concert.

Obvious exception being every Japanese game because they dig that shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



"SORRY, CAN'T SAVE THE GALAXY, GOTTA GO TO A MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE CONCERT!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2012)

Exacta.

Going to an Expel 10 concert with Morinth.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> "SORRY, CAN'T SAVE THE GALAXY, GOTTA GO TO A MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE CONCERT!"





Though in all honesty I sometimes feel the male characters are worse, I swear to you every one of them looks like they just fucking hate everything and are the embodiment of "badass"



Large scar - check
Deep voice - check
Rough looking face - check
Piss off look - check
Shaved head - check

Don't believe me look here



and here



and..




Seriously if it weren't for the outfits and powers I wouldn't be able to tell them apart.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, but most of those are bad characters in general. And the key difference being in the situations of the stories, they fit the role and are perfectly suitable for what is currently going on. When you have a war story where ninety-percent of the population was killed by your own government and everyone left is pretty sure you're all gonna die soon anyway, that hardened, scarred, "badass" is a suitable personality. When your main character is a heartless murderer that you're obviously not supposed to connect with, it fits.

When you have a woman who's credited as being the only one who can save every living, breathing thing on the world, the first thing that jumps to my mind isn't, "SHE MUST HAVE RACCOON EYES."

It's still annoyingly typical, yes... but it doesn't seem oddly out of place in the context of the overall game most of the time. And again, the main issue is when people are given a chance to _create_ their own character, and even the people that dislike how women are viewed in games these days still go out of their way to make their female character look like a nightwalker.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2012)

Context that is a good way to put it.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Though in all honesty I sometimes feel the male characters are worse, I swear to you every one of them looks like they just fucking hate everything and are the embodiment of "badass"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Marcus has a full head of hair...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

Jesus fuck you guys.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Also it seems Asura's Wrath is getting a DLC ending treatment too... For $10.00...

Can't wait for this shit trend to start with every game now just so some assholes can make a few more bucks and exploit fans!:scalp


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

>People acting like this is the first time an ending was amended with DLC
>First seen at least three years ago


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> >People acting like this is the first time an ending was amended with DLC
> >First seen at least three years ago



I'm not acting like this is the first time. Hell I saw this trend coming when Prince of Persia did this crap. Its just fucking capitalism best thing every made right?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

>Can't wait for this "shit trend" to start with every game
>Called this "shit trend" three years ago
>Can't make up mind

Typical.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Can't wait for this "shit trend" to start with every game
> >Called this "shit trend" three years ago
> >Can't make up mind
> 
> Typical.



1.)I'd like to see things from your point of view, but I can't get my head that far up my ass.
2.)If you're gonna be a smartass, first you have to be smart. Otherwise you're just an ass.
3.)It's scary to think that people like you are allowed to vote.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2012)

i Just Got The Big art book

Sooooo goood. Krory you were right it was worth it


----------



## Jena (Apr 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i Just Got The Big art book
> 
> Sooooo goood. Krory you were right it was worth it



Fucking love that book.

The full-page pictures are orgasmic.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I know, Zen.

I am always right.

It's something you'll get used to.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2012)

best part so far

Finding out the meanings behind some of jack's tatoos


----------



## FFLN (Apr 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Hair and make up... Kaidan is so handsome he deserves the best fShep.
> 
> The ME3 character creator makes my  as fuck Shepard look like. Just ignore the hair.
> I don't even want to play this Shep anymore. :'(



Looks like all of those drinks at the Citadel finally got to him. I had to recreate my Shep's head, but could not get it right at all because of the eyes. He ended up looking stressed and sleep-deprived because of in-game lighting. He only looked okay in the dark...

It's too bad both Ashley and Kaidan couldn't have co-existed. I'm sure they would've hooked up like Garrus and Tali did. Don't know why Ashley got so many modifications though... All Kaidan got was the Jacob Buff Bod mod, without the crunches.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I would like to think even Kaidan has better taste than Assholey.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2012)

I just opened that Victory pack from the special this pass weekend, what is this shit all I got was equipment.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2012)

FFLN said:


> It's too bad both Ashley and Kaidan couldn't have co-existed. I'm sure they would've hooked up like Garrus and Tali did. Don't know why Ashley got so many modifications though... All Kaidan got was the Jacob Buff Bod mod, without the crunches.





> I'm sure they would've hooked up like Garrus and Tali did.




NO.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't worry, with a little work you can make sure Ashley and Kaidan are together 

(Actually I thought Ashley was tolerable in ME3, which is a vast improvement over ME1.  I don't have any playthroughs to see Kaidan to test though)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I just opened that Victory pack from the special this pass weekend, what is this shit all I got was equipment.



Victory Packs seem to suck. Commendation packs are where the meat is at.

Edit: Just got the N7 Crusader from my Commendation Pack


----------



## FFLN (Apr 4, 2012)

The Boss said:


> NO.



You know you'd be for it if Ashley dyed her hair blonde.

Why stop there though? Once he hears about her family...

Kaidan: So Ash, I hear that you have four sisters?
Ashley: Yes, I do. Why do you ask, Major?
Kaidan: Oh, no reason, but... a thought *did* cross my mind after last night...
Ashley: Oh?
Kaidan: Yeah.

I'll leave the rest to your imagination.

Actually, here's a bit more from another angle. Jacob and Kaidan. On the Normandy. Sharing some heavy drinks. And then a bunk. And a shower. With Jacob introducing Kaidan to his heavy risk.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

FFLN said:


> You know you'd be for it if Ashley dyed her hair blonde.
> 
> Why stop there though? Once he hears about her family...
> 
> ...


----------



## Faustus (Apr 4, 2012)

The Boss said:


> The ME3 character creator makes my  as fuck Shepard look like. Just ignore the hair.
> I don't even want to play this Shep anymore. :'(



Yeah, there is something wrong with ME3 character creator, it totally fucked up the eyes and the nose of my Shep, had to change them, still looked bad


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2012)

Not even Jacob's left hand wants to be with Jacob.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Also it seems Asura's Wrath is getting a DLC ending treatment too... For $10.00...
> 
> Can't wait for this shit trend to start with every game now just so some assholes can make a few more bucks and exploit fans!:scalp


Yeah, this sucks. EA and Bioware can go fuck themselves. I got enough games to last a lifetime, and Steam gives me a constant stream of interesting non-EA games. This whole on-disc DLC, ending DLC, selling an incomplete and/or unfinished game for a full price exploitation shit has to end, and as far as I'm concerned, the only way to tell these dickheads "ENOUGH" is to stop buying their games.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Anarch (Apr 4, 2012)

that OP is hilarious


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2012)

My shep tattoo'd her make up on so she doesnt have to apply it


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2012)

Female Hawke looks better than female Shepard.

Bigger boobs too as far as I can tell.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2012)

Fucking DA2... don't remind me.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2012)

FFLN said:


> You know you'd be for it if Ashley dyed her hair blonde.
> 
> Why stop there though? Once he hears about her family...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Female Hawke looks better than female Shepard.
> 
> Bigger boobs too as far as I can tell.


indeed. default femShep has too much makeup on.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 4, 2012)

So what is he talking about? I'm quite confused?



Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, this sucks. EA and Bioware can go fuck themselves. I got enough games to last a lifetime, and Steam gives me a constant stream of interesting non-EA games. This whole on-disc DLC, ending DLC, selling an incomplete and/or unfinished game for a full price exploitation shit has to end, and as far as I'm concerned, the only way to tell these dickheads "ENOUGH" is to stop buying their games.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah but how can you tell if a game is unfinished before buying it? Even if I wanted to return it I couldn't walk in and say, "Hey this product is not finished and I want a full refund!" The clerk would most likely laugh and say, "Here is ten bucks in store credit have a great day!"


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 4, 2012)

Westwood were great.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 is incomplete?

Wow, funniest thing I've heard in the last five minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 4, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Also it seems Asura's Wrath is getting a DLC ending treatment too... For $10.00...
> 
> Can't wait for this shit trend to start with every game now just so some assholes can make a few more bucks and exploit fans!:scalp



They aren't changing the ending.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah but how can you tell if a game is unfinished before buying it? Even if I wanted to return it I couldn't walk in and say, "Hey this product is not finished and I want a full refund!" The clerk would most likely laugh and say, "Here is ten bucks in store credit have a great day!"


Well, basicly if the game requires shitload of patches, then it's basicly incomplete. Look at the new Sword of the Stars, for example. Or if there is a DLC ending, then basicly you don't need any proof of your own, publisher threw it in your face. In some countries, as much as a lack of any FOV options on a PC release is a solid base for a refund, product is not fit for purpose and a potential health hazard.


Mist Puppet said:


> Mass Effect 3 is incomplete?
> 
> Wow, funniest thing I've heard in the last five minutes.


That one must improve his reading comprehension.

If there really be a DLC ending (like in PoP and AW), and they charge you for it, the game is literally incomplete. It's like selling ME1 without the content after Sovereign docks with the Citadel. Could you imagine having to pay 10$ for that content? Because we're looking at possible analogous situation with ME3.

I'm not saying it's a fact, I'm saying it's possible.


HA

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> That one must improve his reading comprehension.
> 
> If there really be a DLC ending (like in PoP and AW), and they charge you for it, the game is literally incomplete. It's like selling ME1 without the content after Sovereign docks with the Citadel. Could you imagine having to pay 10$ for that content? Because we're looking at possible analogous situation with ME3.
> 
> ...



What we got was an ending, this DLC most likely isn't going to change that. 



> In an open letter to fans, BioWare CEO Ray Muzyka said last month the studio is "hard at work on a number of game content initiatives that will help answer the questions, providing more clarity for those seeking further closure to their journey".



Seems to me like they are just going to address ambiguous points in the ending, like why Joker is running away, how the two squadmates you take with you on the final push IT themselves into the Normandy, and other stuff. 

And ten bucks is chump change unless you're seven years old. Seriously, people can drop 60 bucks for a new game no problem, but asking them to pay 10 bucks for a DLC garners a reaction so severe, it's as though they asked for their firstborn son.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

I am a student paying for everything on my own. I can dish out 40$ every now and then, but now it'd be 20$ more because of DLC, and that's starting to be a problem. It's a problem for most students around the world, exception of students who go to private/paid studies and thus have time to work during the Monday-Friday week, and/or are fed cash by parents. It all adds up. 

60$, eh? Three games. Now add all the paid DLCs. How much does the entire series cost now?

And no, if there will be an "ending DLC", what we got wasn't an ending, it was the last chapter before the epilogue pages.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2012)

Joker tried to get away from an explosion. Nothing hidden here.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 4, 2012)

Of course, typical of him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am a student paying for everything on my own. I can dish out 40$ every now and then, but now it'd be 20$ more because of DLC, and that's starting to be a problem. It's a problem for most students around the world, exception of students who go to private/paid studies and thus have time to work during the Monday-Friday week, and/or are fed cash by parents. It all adds up.



You're telling me students are so poor they can't afford to pay ten bucks for DLC, but somehow can pony up sixty for a new game?

Of course it adds up, lots of things add up. So what?



> 60$, eh? Three games. Now add all the paid DLCs. How much does the entire series cost now?



Unless you're buying the entire series and DLC at once, how much they cost altogether is irrelevant. 



> And no, if there will be an "ending DLC", what we got wasn't an ending, it was the last chapter before the epilogue pages.



That only applies if they pull a Broken Steel on us.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> You're telling me students are so poor they can't afford to pay ten bucks for DLC, but somehow can pony up sixty for a new game?
> 
> Of course it adds up, lots of things add up. So what?


I'm willing to spend 40$ once in a while, but not 60$. Get it? 20$ for Prothean and Ending makes a big difference for me, especially since both should already be in that 40$ I already paid.


Mist Puppet said:


> Unless you're buying the entire series and DLC at once, how much they cost altogether is irrelevant.


By what logic is that irrelevant?


Mist Puppet said:


> That only applies if they pull a Broken Steel on us.


Looking to be that way.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally got my Salarian Infiltrator .


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

WAIT, WHAT?!

WE HAVE TO PAY FOR THINGS?!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

I keep getting weapons and characters I already have  no matter which pack I buy

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta say, people asked for it so they better pay for their perfect ending.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Gotta say, people asked for it so they better pay for their perfect ending.



They will.

"THIS IS BULLSHIT!!! I CAN'T AFFORD THIS DLC, I HAVE BILLS TO PAY AND SHIT!!!"

*when it comes out*

"HOUR-ONE PURCHASE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY NEW ENDING!!1!!111!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Gotta say, people asked for it so they better pay for their perfect ending.


People asked for it because something was wrong in the first place, and that's the problem.

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2012)

Exactly. You pay to get it fixed.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

I still don't understand this concept of having to pay for things.

Since when did we have to stop taking what we want?!


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2012)

Like what game do you think ME3 should have ended? Not plot wise but in overall feeling.

I was pretty sure it would have a 1 hour epic finale like MGS4. :/


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont like cut scenes. They are cool as a reward but overall its called a game, not a movie with game graphics engine. It may sound cliche but I wouldnt mind a fight. A boss fight of sorts, something we havent done before. I was thinking of controlling the weapon and fighting the Reapers one by one with it. Trying to decide if you want to save a certain fleet, do you concentrate on the allied forces or on Earth. Plus your war assets will fit right in fighting alongside you. Just a thought I had when I finished the game for the first time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2012)

I expected some sort of a fight with Harbinger, or atleast a conversation.

As for an overall feeling... I'd love if it ended the way ME1 ended. Or Baldur's Gates. 

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2012)

But it did end like in ME1, Shepard getting out of the rubble and stuff XD


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

It did end like ME1.

And ME2.

Completely underwhelming and lackluster.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha! Good one

It's funny how ME1 has the most conclusive ending in the series. Sovereign is dead, Saren is stopped, the day is saved, and as far as we know, the Reapers will be sleeping forever in the dark space, because they will never get the signal Sovereign was supposed to send. The series could end at this point.

ME2 clearly closes it's chapter. Collectors are defeated, their base either destroyed or claimed, human Reaper murdured. Reapers are coming and we have to prepare, opening a path to ME3.

ME3... "Wait what? What just happened?"

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 5, 2012)

So I was sitting around yesterday, in the crew deck when the commander joined us. It was very interesting. The conversation went something like...

Kolyat: Father.
Thane: Kolyat.
Shepard: Grunt?
Grunt: Shepard.
Shepard: Wrex.
Wrex: Shepard.
Shepard: Oh God, not this agian.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 5, 2012)

Urgh, "clarification"

Am pretty mixed about this. At least it's going to be free... but then what does it imply about the quality of the "fix".

Also, RIP indoctrination theory.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 5, 2012)

Indoctrination theory could still be true. The indoctrination theory needs there to be an extended ending, not a rewritten ending. Nothing they have said confirms or denies it. There is still a high possibility of it being true.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 5, 2012)

But fucking summer? It's understandable given how they probably want quality, but that's a long time for angry fans.


----------



## Hana (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> But fucking summer? It's understandable given how they probably want quality, but that's a long time for angry fans.



Summer isn't unreasonable. Besides this could mean they are bringing in voice actors and fixing dialogue.

Honestly, just the fact that they are going to put in the effort to fix it in SOME way -- and for free -- comes as a huge relief to me. After they release a bit more info regarding this statement (hopefully tomorrow), I can finally start playing the game without dreading going past the Cerberus Base.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2012)

SUMMER. AKSkjhakjdhakshdkasd 

I WANT INDOC THEORY TO BE TRUE IF BIOWARE ISNT GIVING ME A SHEP LIVES ENDING. I don't think Shepard should die becuase anyone can fucking die but not Shepard because Shepard is fucking commander Shepard. Who is to say Shep lives or die. Give us both option Bioware. WTF man.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

All your delicious tears



ME1 has Sovereign = still the best


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought I am the only one who names his Shepard Commander Shepard. No other first name fits really.


----------



## Hana (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Jesus (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually that's exactly what I'm afraid they'll do. 

Just slap on some epilogues and keep the plotholes and story wreck.



Though at least my gayshep could end up happy with his space husbando I guess? That would make the ending less depressing, just nonsensical.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Am pretty mixed about this. At least it's going to be free... but then what does it imply about the quality of the "fix".


Absolutely nothing.


Awesome said:


> But fucking summer? It's understandable given how they probably want quality, but that's a long time for angry fans.


Fine with me. I'm patient.

//HbS


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> Gotta say, people asked for it so they better pay for their perfect ending.



I personally wont purchase. I've been past that ending and all and have moved on, so a summer release for DLC for an ending isn't on my radar. Also, if Bioware/EA pull this off, whether its paid for or not, It may signal to other game co's that you can start selling the endings of games as DLC. I don't support that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it me or does it sound like it's just some cutscenes? That's why it's free.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 5, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Fine with me. I'm patient.
> 
> //HbS



I'm sure most people on BSN aren't 

I'm fine with waiting, but I'm sure a lot of people aren't.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

All I see is free, so fuck all everything else.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I'm sure most people on BSN aren't
> 
> I'm fine with waiting, but I'm sure a lot of people aren't.



Yeah, but that's BSN we're talking about... the lowest denomination of lifeforms on the planet. This is the place where theorizing the taste of Tali's sweat and creating Tali blow-up dolls originated.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

Tali's sweat. 

My god


----------



## Jesus (Apr 5, 2012)

more details here about the content:



seems more like a giant fuck you than anything else


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus said:


> more details here about the content:
> 
> 
> 
> seems more like a giant fuck you than anything else



An official press release went out today announcing how we are re-prioritizing the Mass Effect 3 post release content schedule to provide a more fleshed out experience for our fans. For many of you the ?Extended Cut? will help answer some questions and give closure to this chapter of the Mass Effect story. Oh and it?s at no cost to you ? the fan.

Here is a mini FAQ to help you understand what the Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut is and isn?t:
What can fans expect from the Extended Cut DLC?

    For fans who want more closure in Mass Effect 3, the DLC will offer extended scenes that provide additional context and deeper insight to the conclusion of Commander Shepard?s journey.

Are there going to be more/different endings or ending DLCs in the future?

    No. BioWare strongly believes in the team?s artistic vision for the end of this arc of the Mass Effect franchise. The extended cut DLC will expand on the existing endings, but no further ending DLC is planned.

What is BioWare adding to the ending with the Extended Cut DLC?

    BioWare will expanding on the ending to Mass Effect 3 by creating additional cinematics and epilogue scenes to the existing ending sequences. The goal of these new scenes is to provide additional clarity and closure to Mass Effect 3.

When will the Extended Cut DLC be available?

    Currently the Extended Cut DLC is planned for this summer, no specific date has been announced at this point.

Why are you releasing the Extended Cut DLC?

    Though we remain committed and are proud of the artistic choices we made in the main game, we are aware that there are some fans who would like more closure to Mass Effect 3. The goal of the DLC is not to provide a new ending to the game, rather to offer fans additional context and answers to the end of Commander Shepard?s story.

So there you have it. Are we proud of the game we made and the team that made it? Hell yes. Are we going to change the ending of the game? No. Do we appreciate the passion and listen to the feedback delivered to us by our fans? Very much so and we are responding.

Summer is coming?


I am sad


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

That's not more details.

That's the same exact details.


----------



## Hana (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm disappointed but lets face it; they could have done nothing at all. At least they are doing something and acknowledging that the ending _at least_ needed more closure and less speculation. Also it is free, so I'm ok with it all. I'm just going to finish my last two saves at the Cerberus Base and wait for this DLC to come out.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

And minds will be blown when the Indoctrination Theory is accepted as canon with the new epilogue.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not more details.
> 
> That's the same exact details.



Oh Krory
Your sharp barby logic made me smile
:33


----------



## Bonney (Apr 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it me or does it sound like it's just some cutscenes? That's why it's free.



More "scenes" sounds exactly like extra cut scenes. 

Can't see a free small DLC really offering much more for an ending with what has happened.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think this is a good resolution.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> I think this is a good resolution.



retake me3 must continue


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 5, 2012)

Just don't tell EA it's free.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2012)

Free is good.  And I'm fine with the summer release, I'll actually feel better when I complete my other playthroughs, knowing that there's another ending waiting.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

No more endings huh?

Yep a giant fuck you from Bioware.

It's like they are using a bandaid to patch up a dam that exploded.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it's cute that people were expecting new endings even when it's been repeatedly stated before this, "Nope. No new ending. Continuation."

Kids these days...


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm reserving my judgement until I experience it firsthand. In the meantime, exams...


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think it's cute that people were expecting new endings even when it's been repeatedly stated before this, "Nope. No new ending. Continuation."
> 
> Kids these days...



It is cute, Freddy Krueger cute


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

Robert Englund is adorable.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2012)

> artistic vision





So they are extending a shit ending by making it even shittier....

R.I.P IT


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

>People still acting surprised over old news

wut?


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

I like being surprised


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 5, 2012)

The IT still isn't thrown out the window. Nothing is really. This announcement gives us no more information about the content of the update than we already had. The only things we know now are that it will be free and vaguely when it is coming out.

I'm not counting on anything until I just see it for myself.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not counting on the Extended DLC to save the ending, it is what it is. If Bioware does some shit like Kaidan commits suicide or something, not even gonna be surprise.

At this point Ive exhausted myself over this "ending speculating" ... it's not even fun to speculate anymore... oh wait, never was.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 5, 2012)

Atleast Bioware isn't Valve.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll wait til it comes out before I drag them over the coals. Them releasing it for free is an olive branch that I can appreciate. 
If there's new content and not just epilogues and deleted scenes that are being added then this could be good.

Ultimately that whole statement about artistic integrity slaps in the face considering how its basically a rehash of the deus ex ending and the fact that Tali's face is lifted from some internet model.
It was rushed and Casey thought he could wing it by himself without any of them team giving it a review.
I'm gonna wonder how Bioware is received when they announce this at PAX


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2012)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND, THOUGH... THEY SAID TWO WEEKS AGO THAT THERE WOULD NOT BE A NEW ENDING, JUST A CONTINUATION.

SO WHY ARE WE NOT GETTING A NEW ENDING NOW?!


----------



## DedValve (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, it's funny because the Godchild himself said so on twitter "you'll still get your explosions in 3 colors...BUT AT LEAST NOW YOU GET TO ASK ME SOME QUESTIONS BEFORE I SEND YOU OFF TO DIE! That's kewl rite?..."

Meh, the ending will still be shit because it's just a bad ending. This could be saved if they just drop the godchild with the indoctrination theory and make the extra scenes all about harbinger and how he harvests advanced society as that's the reaper version of trolling the galaxy. But I don't have hopes for this, with any luck, it'll turn out mediocre to what was otherwise a fantastic series =/

Then again I don't artistic integrity and I wouldn't know an artistic ending if it bit me in the ass (which apparently it did in the last 15 minutes of ME3) so this explained ending could also fly out the fucking window. 

Now where is my collector enemy faction dlc bioware?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's funny how a fan can do a better job than EAoware.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiY0KMs6cMM&feature=my_favorites&list=FLq5Gzk8fnqy3-3Jzt9FGpEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 5, 2012)

So i am curious is this more about selling upcoming DLC missions, then about explaining the ending? I know many have said that they wouldn't be buying any DLC a few weeks back but now with the additions to the ending, people may have changed thier minds.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 5, 2012)

People said they wouldn't buy ENDING dlc, which is totally agreeable. Other dlc like ME2 overlord, LotSB and Arrival no one complained about, since their great.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 5, 2012)

So why couldn't this have been my ending?



> Excerpted from The Normandy: A Study in Heroism
> 
> Quarian admiral Tali'Zorah vas Normandy was suffering from infection and severe malnutrition at the time of rescue. She spent several months in intensive care before being transferred to the Migrant Fleet for long-term convalescence. During this time, Tali'Zorah wrote a biography of Commander Shepard?Unbroken Resolve?that has since achieved five printings and remains a definitive source for students of the Reaper Wars.
> 
> ...



That slide thing feels ten times better then any fucking shit ending Bioware could come up with.


----------



## Antlion6 (Apr 5, 2012)

I swear every time I come in here its talk about the ending


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone else not use shotguns on their Vanguard in multiplayer from time to time; just using a pistol gets your mass down really low


----------



## Jesus (Apr 5, 2012)

Script of the Extended Cut DLC has been leaked!


----------



## DedValve (Apr 5, 2012)

That ending website was AWESOME. If the free dlc is anything like that then maybe it won't be so shit after all.

It'll be cat piss. Gets you happy as hell but at the end of the day it's still piss...from a cat.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you do in a situation like this on Gold? 

//HbS


----------



## FFLN (Apr 5, 2012)

Throw out your combat drone, without looking over cover. Will work better if it's the rocket drone. When it takes some fire, leap over the consoles and run. Use your last health pack if you get hit.

About the extended ending DLC, it'll be nice to actually see all of the cut content. That ending would've been so much more enjoyable if it had been like that from release. Seeing more ship-to-ship battles will also be nice.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Script of the Extended Cut DLC has been leaked!



ctrl+F

No Kaidan, did not read.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> It's funny how a fan can do a better job than EAoware.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiY0KMs6cMM&feature=my_favorites&list=FLq5Gzk8fnqy3-3Jzt9FGpEA[/YOUTUBE]



really bioware?
 was that so hard?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> really bioware?
> was that so hard?



Because they want us to speculate about their "artistic" ending so yes, it was to hard for them.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 5, 2012)

This is depressing...

First Bethesda fucks up and makes a broken game for the PS3.

Now Bioware fucks up with the ME3 ending.

I'm running out of developers to love. What's next? Kojima announces that the next Metal Gear is a non-canon Ninja Gaiden wannabe? 

Wait...


----------



## Awesome (Apr 5, 2012)

At least Kojima has a ridiculously overpriced and gorgeous engine


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2012)

Kojima isn't making Rising... he knows if he made it, it would suck, so he gave it to someone else... so he knows what he's doing. 

He is the only god we can trust.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 5, 2012)

What about Valve? Sure they may not give much a shit about consoles and takes about a year to announce a delay of an announcement, but goddamn when they make a game, they make a GAME.

And Squeenix? Sure they may make mistakes, then make sequels to those mistakes. But when their not making sequels to those mistakes their....whoring out those mistakes on magazines.
....and making more sequels.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 6, 2012)

Valve is pretty great but they don't make anything like TES or Mass Effect. Left 4 Dead and Portal are great but they're not epics.

Square is too much of a one trick pony. The last game they made that I would consider to be amazing was FFXII.

I'm thinking Rockstar... so hopefully Max Payne 3 and GTAV don't suck.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't bring that crappy game company known as Square Enix in here


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Script of the Extended Cut DLC has been leaked!



Bleh.

Still I approve of this line: _*GARRUS: Somebody better explain this.*_


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Your mistake was loving developers in the first place.

You could probably cross Ubisoft and Epic off that list though - two developers who actually blame the _players_ for their mistakes.

"What's that? Scott Pilgrim is horribly glitched and incapable of even completing by some people? This is not our fault. You are _obviously_ playing the game wrong. /ban"

"Hm? What? You say that we said that this particular game mode would be playable offline? Why that's absurd! We never said that! *video-documented proof of a very precise and simple answer, "Yes unless someone screws something up horribly, the mode will be playable in private"* No, you simply misunderstood. We will not discuss this any further. /ban"


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

> Video game fans and consumers have been up-in-arms over the anti-climactic ending to the "Mass Effect" trilogy. The open-ended 'space-opera' franchise, developed by Bioware (which is owned by video game publisher EA) known for choice-driven gameplay and complex narrative concluded by presenting the player with three options, which only determine the color of the final explosion. Jennifer Hale, the Canadian voice actor who *portrayed the female of version of "Mass Effect" protagonist, Commander Sam Shepard*, spoke to Edge, offering her own take on the ending for the first time. *Hale revealied that she was disappointed by the ending*, impressed by the reactions from fans, and hopeful-- though not necessarily optimistic--that Bioware and EA will ever release a new ending.



The FOX news of video game journalism...


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

"Sam?"


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Like I said... FOX News of game journalism. The twist her saying she was disappointed at the series ending (as in being over) to mean she was disappointed with the ending of the game. 

And not that she's the authority on the game or content, but Jessica Merizan has posted some interesting things on her Twitter recently about the epilogue...

>One fan responded disappointedly about there not being any actual gameplay, and she just said, "I don't see where you get that idea." Nothing more said on the topic, though.

>She has commented that depending on what happened, there is the possibility for Shepard and crew to be "reunited" in your epilogue

>She says that she can confirm, at least, that nobody "starves to death" - meaning something fishy is going on, apparently...

>She is also a firm fan of the indoctrination theory, but won't touch on the subject of its legitimacy (and doesn't answer questions about if it's what the writers intended)

So if this is true...

>Possibility of actual gameplay
>Shepard _possibly_ reunited with crew
>Nobody starves to death (when for all intents and purposes, Tali and Garrus probably should considering where they were stranded)
>Mostly avoidance of IT discussion

I think that raises the likelihood that it's what's going to happen. But I'm also delusional.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2012)

Tali is basically a human, she'll be fine.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Turians and quarians would starve without mass relays. It would also be impossible to get to the crew without mass relays. Mass relays are completely dysfunctional and destroyed...

It's like changing the ending without changing the ending. It's just like what the indoctrination theory states.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 6, 2012)

Hunted: easy, toss out your drone and run like a troubled child would from a Penn State official/altar boy from a priest. I'm very much "To Hell with parliarmentary proccedure, let's go wrastle us some cattles." just like Liam Neeson is when he does an American Cowboy.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> So i am curious is this more about selling upcoming DLC missions, then about explaining the ending?


In this age is there really any question?


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Turians and quarians would starve without mass relays. It would also be impossible to get to the crew without mass relays. Mass relays are completely dysfunctional and destroyed...
> 
> It's like changing the ending without changing the ending. It's just like what the indoctrination theory states.



Which reminds me, it was also said to be possible for the relays to be rebuilt.

Which I took to mean THEY WERE NEVER DESTROYED IN THE FIRST PLACE, BECAUSE IT WAS ALL A LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Don't bring that crappy game company known as Square Enix in here


It's so sad that the makers of Brave Fencer Musashi AND Star Ocean 2 became this...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

... same shit different day.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> It's so sad that the makers of Brave Fencer Musashi AND *Star Ocean 2* became this...



What's tri-Ace gotta do with this?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Even of they. Could be rebuilt it would take centuries to work on something of that caliber. It took the protheans how long to build a miniature relay? Sure, they have reaper tech now, but it doesn't change the fact they don't know how it works. To build a normal relay with their existing technology and an extreme lack of resources would be impossible.

Was it actually stated they could be rebuilt?


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Even of they. Could be rebuilt it would take centuries to work on something of that caliber. It took the protheans how long to build a miniature relay? Sure, they have reaper tech now, but it doesn't change the fact they don't know how it works. To build a normal relay with their existing technology and an extreme lack of resources would be impossible.
> 
> Was it actually stated they could be rebuilt?



Like I said, Jessica Merizan answered it as a fact but it's not like she's the authority of the subject, as I stated earlier.



> @Phoenix_Blue yup! Depending on your ending, rebuilding the relays is completely likely.





> @DerrickLAFilm it is true that no one starves etc. All that is already implied in the current end. DLC will clarify.



That last one screams to me "INDOCTRINATION THEORY IS TRUE." Because that is the only implication in the current ending.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2012)

It's tech, so long as tech is able to be recreated I don't see why not.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 6, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> In this age is there really any question?



 Ahhh yes.... I guess your right LOL


----------



## Anarch (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't you just LOVE mailshots !!! I love my Infiltrator 

Oh and I'm playing with Kaidan alive for the first time , might kill him later if he bores me though


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Don't you just LOVE mailshots !!! I love my Infiltrator
> 
> Oh and I'm playing with Kaidan alive for the first time , might kill him later if he bores me though


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 6, 2012)

I might import my only MaleShep run just to shoot Ashley...several times, if need be.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

I have no Ash in any of my saves.. I heard she didn't quite redeem herself in ME3... so nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 6, 2012)

Then why is she jumping out of your shuttle?


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Then why is she jumping out of your shuttle?



You get used to hypocrisy in this thread.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 6, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Then why is she jumping out of your shuttle?



burn


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 6, 2012)

I missed you old signature of The Boss.



The Boss said:


> I have no Ash in any of my saves.. I heard she didn't quite redeem herself in ME3... so nothing of value was lost.



That pussy Kaiden only looks more manly, but I still smell a bitch. I plan to shoot his ass like a criminal when Udina tries his Coup


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

THE MULTIPLAYER DLC IS TRUE.

NEW WEAPONS.
NEW CONSUMABLES.
GETH INFILTRATOR
BATARIAN SENTINEL
KROGAN BATTLE MASTER
BATARIAN SOLDIER
GETH ENGINEER
ASARI JUSTICAR ADEPT
TWO NEW MAPS

*AND IT IS ALL FUCKING FREE.*


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 6, 2012)

^Yah XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BasebmHiqIo[/YOUTUBE]

Krogan vanguard :33


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

OH SNAP. Free DLC. *IS DIS REAL LIFE?* 



Overwatch said:


> Then why is she jumping out of your shuttle?



Look again...


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

'tis clearly Vega with an Ashley hair and body mod.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 6, 2012)

So, she IS a tranny...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ugh, I knew they will release shit for multiplayer on PAX


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 6, 2012)

OH SHIT! KROGAN VANGUARD! OVERBROKEN!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> 'tis clearly Vega with an Ashley hair and body mod.



Vega...


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

its clearly stock photo Tali

new DLC is cool hopefully the Justicar is unlocked from the start i'm unlucky as fuck with those boxes


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> So, she IS a tranny...



Obviously. Just look at her there. She looks more manly than Kaidan. Look at that... Kaidan leaps off all girly-like. Ashley plops down like Wrex.




Vino said:


> Ugh, I knew they will release shit for multiplayer on PAX



But it's free, who cares.


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

People are talking about cloaked planets on my tumblr. That is almost as bad as the star kid.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2012)

Either way........thats one weird gif


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Obviously. Just look at her there. She looks more manly than Kaidan. Look at that... Kaidan leaps off all girly-like. Ashley plops down like Wrex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I was hoping that they will talk about the ending DLC, but nope, no mention of it. Its like EA was forced to announce it so the Bioware devs won't get murdered.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Because there's nothing else to talk about, and it's not a new ending like everyone thought even though they've been saying that for a couple weeks.

@Hana - You mean all the places on the galaxy map that light up but you can't do jack shit with?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> Yeah but I was hoping that they will talk about the ending DLC, but nope, no mention of it. Its like EA was forced to announce it so the Bioware devs won't get murdered.



give it time
the retake mass effect effort is stock piling money to assassinate casey hudson for all his sins


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to go to Omega again make it happen Bioware


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

FUCK THIS, I DON'T WANT FREE SHIT.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because there's nothing else to talk about, and it's not a new ending like everyone thought even though they've been saying that for a couple weeks.



I know that, but I was hoping for a few beta cutscenes just to prove that they are working on it.



Axl Low said:


> give it time
> the retake mass effect effort is stock piling money to assassinate casey hudson for all his sins



Well, they're getting there. Slowly.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dat artistic integrity.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was hoping for a batarian squadmate...

Batarian: Yes you, you are a blight.

Wrex: fuck you.


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Hana - You mean all the places on the galaxy map that light up but you can't do jack shit with?



There is a lot of speculation (mostly Jessica Merizan fault) that the Normandy crash landed on a planet in the Sol system. Seeing as how Earth only has one moon and is practically a pile of rubble atm, people are speculating that the Protheans may have "cloaked" a planet in the Sol system. The Mass Relay explosion may have affected its "cloaking" capabilities.

As I said stupid.

Here are the tweets:


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Which means Indoctrination Theory = TRUE.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2012)

Motherfucking Krogan Vanguard.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Those new abilities look pretty sexy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

Krogan Vangaurd?

Yeah cause that doesn't sound unbalanced at alll.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

There is no "unbalanced" in a co-operation game where everything is shared.

Kids these days... need to go back to CoD.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

YOU TAKE YOUR FREE UNBALANCED SHIT BACK BIOWARE


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is no "unbalanced" in a co-operation game where everything is shared.



There is when i cant kill any thing cause some one is using the leet class


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> There is when i cant kill any thing cause some one is using the leet class


i'd say its more likely that you suck than "OMG FUCKING LEET PLAYER KILLING EREYTHING"


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Then stop following him around and trying to mooch off his kills.

You're getting his experience anyway, too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i'd say its more likely that you suck than "OMG FUCKING LEET PLAYER KILLING EREYTHING"



Infiltrator's and Vanguards don't mix


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Infiltrator's and Vanguards don't mix





just as i thought....


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

actually
i played a game where it was 3 vanguards and a quarian infiltrator
that game was so fucking busted
AND WE WERE PLAYING REAPER FORCES 

I was a human vanguard that maxed nova for pierce and we erased banshees
DEAR GOD
I'd nova roll charge roll and then the asari and drell vanguards would charge the banshee as i spammed my talon and infiltrator popped off her javelin
It was the fastest game i have ever played
Silver full extraction in 16:57

then again we all had ammo powers >

i had AP
quarian had AP
asari  SMG vanguard and drell AR both had cryo >


bronze is a cakewalk with a krogan sentinel built for durability 
pick claymore Pierce mod + bayonet
proceed to melee and claymore everything to death

guardian? claymore pierce mod


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2012)

I dont think the Vanguard class can ever be balanced properly.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

You do know that everyone regardless of 1st 2nd 3rd alst palce gets the same xp right?
It only shows who got the most points

that is why idlers exist
they get the same xp for doing nothing


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2012)

Idling is an art.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

This made me lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lrs8HkpCXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> THE MULTIPLAYER DLC IS TRUE.
> 
> NEW WEAPONS.
> NEW CONSUMABLES.
> ...



Geth Infiltrator and Krogan Vanguard for free? Damn, that's great shit to get for free. I'm gonna save my credits over the weekend so I can buy a shit load of Spectre packs on Tuesday .


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hana said:


> There is a lot of speculation (mostly Jessica Merizan fault) that the Normandy crash landed on a planet in the Sol system. Seeing as how Earth only has one moon and is practically a pile of rubble atm, people are speculating that the Protheans may have "cloaked" a planet in the Sol system. The Mass Relay explosion may have affected its "cloaking" capabilities.
> 
> As I said stupid.


Omg... that's... I can't even. Is people serious.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

The two Geth classes look HAX. And that Asari Justicar barrier ability.

ALL OF MY MONEY FREE TIME.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> The two Geth classes look HAX. And that Asari Justicar barrier ability.
> 
> ALL OF MY MONEY FREE TIME.



I only have enough credits to buy another Veteran pack. I really wanted a Turian Soldier, but I no longer give a shit anymore . I need me a Geth Infiltrator!

I guess I better get started.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

I am really disappointed with the Turians. It sucks not being able to do any rolling or anything and nothing to make up for it other than "cool factor."

Yet Asari get the fucking electric biotic slide, and a badass heavy melee.


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

From Pax East:

""The indoctrination theory illustrates again how, um, committed the fanbase is..." don't want to comment either way. Don't want to be prescriprive -- fans interpret their own way, plus DLC coming. "We want the content to speak for itself, and we'll let it do so""

"Normandy is the most complicated piece of content ever created." Same designer for three games. ME1 - 136 convos on Normandy. ME2 - 172 convos on Normandy. ME3 - 300 conversations that occur on Normandy. 150 full, 150 ambient. Some multi-part"


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

So that means IT is true..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I am really disappointed with the Turians. It sucks not being able to do any rolling or anything and nothing to make up for it other than "cool factor."
> 
> Yet Asari get the fucking electric biotic slide, and a badass heavy melee.



Is the Asari Adept any good? I usually use the human, because I like the Singularity + warp effect.

And I got a Krogan Sentinel the other day. Damn, just smashing into bitches and blowing up turrets in the just two hits .


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested, they are liveblogging the Mass Effect panel right now on .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Is the Asari Adept any good? I usually use the human, because I like the Singularity + warp effect.
> 
> And I got a Krogan Sentinel the other day. Damn, just smashing into bitches and blowing up turrets in the just two hits .


Asari Adept has Stasis, right? It's basicly Easy Mode vs Cerberus, even on Gold. Stasis + Warp/Throw (forgot what does Asari Adept has) creates an explosion as well.

I literally soloed up to Wave 5 on the Reactor map, then some people joined. Gotta love Graal Spike Thrower. My favourite weapon.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, Hana. <3

And Magnum, Asari Adept is basically hacking.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Asari Adept has Stasis, right? It's basicly Easy Mode vs Cerberus, even on Gold. Stasis + Warp/Throw (forgot what does Asari Adept has) creates an explosion as well.
> 
> I literally soloed up to Wave 5 on the Reactor map, then some people joined. Gotta love Graal Spike Thrower. My favourite weapon.
> 
> //HbS



Hmm...sounds good to me . I only have an Asari Vanguard, and I don't like to use her. I have yet to get an Asari Adept.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Tali confirmed to be racist:



> KCox:
> "She's... she's racist! She grew up in a very racist society that has had several centuries to tell its version of what happened with the geth. And that doesn't mean that she's a bad person; it means that's where she grew up. That's the life experience she had."



*Thank you.*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Tali confirmed to be racist:
> 
> 
> > KCox:
> ...



... so good.


----------



## Rios (Apr 6, 2012)

According to this all quarians are racist. Which is nothing new


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Turian sentinel got BUFFED. Dat tech armor 

Also asari justicar got biotic field. Fuckyeah.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually
> i played a game where it was 3 vanguards and a quarian infiltrator
> that game was so fucking busted
> AND WE WERE PLAYING REAPER FORCES
> ...


I solo silver with human vanguard. Silver and vanguard are easy mode. I am forever Gold.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Tech Armor pretty much blows with that bullshit recharge-time nerf. 

Also...



> KCox:
> Answer: One of the things in the citadel codex is that anyplace -inside- the citadel has emergency seals, and some exterior areas have emergency seals that can keep atmosphere in. Even if the Citadel is destroyed (which it may or may not be in ending), "is not like the entire things blow up." People on (in) the arms may well still be alive. No reason to assume 100% casualtties


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

And about Ilos statues:



> 5:50
> 
> KCox:
> Ilos - statues of tentacle people. "Are those protheans? Because Javik..."
> ...


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

And more...



> 5:52
> 
> KCox:
> Q: Ending DLC. More cut-scenes, or additional gameplay?
> ...


----------



## Awesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Not to mention all races no matter what they actually were called themselves protheans. When the protheans were mentioned to have not been the first race there was a flashback of that tentacle race.

I think it's more along the lines of Bioware wanting a different design for the protheans, but it still works as far as lore goes.

edit: Better Conrad than Shepard. He always wanted to save the galaxy.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Tech armor got buffed big time. I actually use it o my turian sentinel now.


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Tali confirmed to be racist:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you.*



I knew that would be the first thing you mentioned.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

It's like Barrier. Nice in theory but if you're going to be power-heavy, it's disgusting and you have to waste your last upgrade, turning down something significantly useful, just to not have a doubled recharge speed on all of your abilities.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

what update you talking about?
MP tech armor or SP tech armor?
Turian or Krogan only?

I love turians in MP
They make the revenant so broken :3

Turians cant roll but they are more durable and they are perfect with ARs because of weight reduction and their passive stability + Turian Soldiers have marksman

With extended clip that is a shit load of fire power


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Hana said:


> I knew that would be the first thing you mentioned.


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

Of course BSN is having a hissy fit. I hate those people.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

i go to bsn and troll


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

For the sake of your sanity, you should probably just stay away from that place.

In fact, this is probably the calmest and most reasonable I've seen a Mass Effect group on any website in the past month.

But yeah... I have the feeling I'd end up wanting to kill myself if I spent an extended period of time there. I can understand being frustrated or not wanting to support the company any more, but the kind of volatile miasma that surrounds that place... it just drains you. Any time I spent there, just a few moments, I came out feeling like only a fraction of a person.

And I can't even imagine the people that try to REPLY or cite REASON. It really plagues my mind that there are people that outright stupid and evil there.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

I have yet to post in the BSN. I can count myself lucky I guess.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's like Barrier. Nice in theory but if you're going to be power-heavy, it's disgusting and you have to waste your last upgrade, turning down something significantly useful, just to not have a doubled recharge speed on all of your abilities.



I don't play human sentinels. Krogan don't need powers (that will change with the vanguard) so tech armor is just a sponge, and now since the buff tech armor has really improved.

A turian doesn't need to spam powers, but with 200% cooldown he can still spam powers with tech armor on. IIRC before the buff warp was 4/5 second cooldown with tech armor and 200+ recharge. That said a sentinel without a good assault rifle is not doing his job right. With a Mattock/vindicator/Revenant/ and chain overload + max damage on warp with tech armor on your probably looking at a 6-7 cooldown now. This makes him a sponge and poweruser, he can't spam like asari adepts but he doesn't even need to unless your with a team full of soldiers.

Turian soldiers are pretty beastly. I used to think less of them until I tried marksman + tempest SMG and goddamn shields are non-existent. Revenant for health/armor and tempest for shields/barriers makes the turian soldier one sexy beast even if he doesn't have scars. 

Salarians and Asari are still extremely haxxed, with Krogan being very durable even on gold and quarians being great but underwhelming compared to the rest of the cast. 


Salarian infiltrator with N7 Crusador 
gonna make my geth infiltrator into a geth hunter with that beastly shotgun.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

I went to BSN once and when I left, I just kind of sat there and cried for a couple hours. I was just unable to wrap my brain around the fact that there are people like _that_ that are allowed to live.

There needs to be some kind of... euthanasia process for them.

And if you're satisfied with a 6-7 second cooldown on a POWER-USER character, you fail. That's the entire purpose of having a character with two of the most useful abilities.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

BSN isn't that bad /indoctrinated

I posted there and registered there...if anyone with a high enough paragon points is out there please convince me to kill myself, I CAN'T GET RID OF THE VOICES


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I went to BSN once and when I left, I just kind of sat there and cried for a couple hours. I was just unable to wrap my brain around the fact that there are people like _that_ that are allowed to live.
> 
> There needs to be some kind of... euthanasia process for them.
> 
> And if you're satisfied with a 6-7 second cooldown on a POWER-USER character, you fail.


How can it be that bad? Now I am tempted to look at the BSN. What have you done?!?! 

It can't be as bad as youtube or yahoo comments right?


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> How can it be that bad? Now I am tempted to look at the BSN. What have you done?!?!
> 
> *It can't be as bad as youtube or yahoo comments right?*




Let me put it in a way you can understand. 

Satan himself wouldn't allow anyone from BSN into hell.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> How can it be that bad? Now I am tempted to look at the BSN. What have you done?!?!
> 
> It can't be as bad as youtube or yahoo comments right?



Take YouTube comments. Replace their brain with a genetic copy of Bill O'Reilly's brain. Jab an icepick into the eye-socket and ear of each individual. Then, you get the most _tolerable_ people of BSN.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Let me put it in a way you can understand.
> 
> Satan himself wouldn't allow anyone from BSN into hell.





Krory said:


> Take YouTube comments. Replace their brain with a genetic copy of Bill O'Reilly's brain. Jab an icepick into the eye-socket and ear of each individual. Then, you get the most _tolerable_ people of BSN.


 I am too frightened to look now...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I went to BSN once and when I left, I just kind of sat there and cried for a couple hours. I was just unable to wrap my brain around the fact that there are people like _that_ that are allowed to live.
> 
> There needs to be some kind of... euthanasia process for them.
> 
> And if you're satisfied with a 6-7 second cooldown on a POWER-USER character, you fail. That's the entire purpose of having a character with two of the most useful abilities.



But the turians aren't power users =/

Sure you can spec them out to be power users, I did that before, but that's the beauty of sentinels, they are versatile. I specced mine to be a sponge and use assault rifles, I don't even see the point in power on the Turian sentinel since there is always an adept/engineer on my team and 90% of the time those are always asari and salarians who are perfectly capable of setting up their own tech/biotic explosions (and apparently warp can set up a tech explosion...)

Asaris are power users, Turians are weapon users, Krogans are headbutt users, Salarians are snipers, Quarians are.....and who plays human anything other than vanguard?


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it would be in everyone's best interest to just sleep until the 10th.


----------



## Hana (Apr 6, 2012)

Hacker. Has to be. No way in hell he would be insane enough to post that.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone else play ME3 multiplayer on the PC?

Add me at linkrox


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

/old'd

@Hana - It's real. Though for some reason the .

Though unlike Twitter, Facebook has no kinds of regulations so it could still be a fake page. But who cares, really?


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Casey isn't that stupid. .... *rewatches ME3 ending* ....nevermind.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

You mean Mac Walters.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

So directors get a pass for stupid shit in there stuff now? cool better call Michael Bay


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> So directors get a pass for stupid shit in there stuff now? cool better call Michael Bay



>Implying Michael Bay and Uwe Boll haven't already been getting away with it... or anyone in general


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

Never have i seen a Director not get shared blame for his or her product being shit so i take it your going for the "LOL THEY STILL GOING TO THE BANK" angle


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Ugghhh just rewatched the trailer...Asari justicar has pull 

My guess is the third power will be stasis as thats an Asari staple. Let's hope to christ that bubble is awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey double pull is awesome shit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Never have i seen a Director not get shared blame for his or her product being shit so i take it your going for the "LOL THEY STILL GOING TO THE BANK" angle



I go with, "It's mostly the writer's fault."


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Hey double pull is awesome shit.



Multiplayer doesn't have double pull.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Multiplayer doesn't have double pull.



Well Shit


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Well Shit



exactly pull is useless. If your enemy has shields/armor/barriers, and nearly all of them do after wave 5, well then shits to you =/

I hope her third power is reave. Goddamn reave is amazing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

no give the justicar Dark channel


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Half of the enemies in each wave is still an Assault Trooper on Cerberus and it's fun as SHIT to do it to Phantoms.

Not to mention using Pull on Guardians helps.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

That power is TOO hax.

The code demands it 

EDIT: Stasis > pull. It can stop phantoms with barriers and take care of guardians.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

So best I can tell... looks like Gethfiltrators have something that resembles Marksman perhaps? Maybe Adrenaline Rush? Can't tell. And that groovy new melee that's like a Tech version of the Biotic punch.  Looks like Gethgineers have Overload, Sentry Turret and something like a Tech Nova ability that freezes enemies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think it would be in everyone's best interest to just sleep until the 10th.



That's right Krory, it would be.

But we're all gonna be hard at work over the weekends to get those spectre packs on the 10th.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm gonna do nothing but save and save and save. 

Then get the same drell adept cards again and again and again 

fucking bioware needs to fix this stupid repeat card mechanics. This game drowns you in EXP so other than colors I see no use in getting them once you maxxed out.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

Geth infiltrator has "Overclock"
It ups your accuracy, fire rate, damage given but you receive health damage over time
RISKY
And i like it


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

So something worse than Tactical Cloak. Shame.

Gethgineer it is, then.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> So something worse than Tactical Cloak. Shame.
> 
> Gethgineer it is, then.



they have both
BONUS POWER IN CLOAK 

Cloak Overclock sabotage
assuming control[ of target] was my favorite legion line in me2 :33
There was a hole

YO KRORY I PUT DAMAGE ON YOUR DAMAGE 
SO YOU CAN DAMAGE WHILE YOU DAMAGE


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dex39z1OAms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

Bioware isn't Burger king Vino

You Can't have it your way.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

But Tactical Cloak drops when you use another ability, meaning when you activate it, you lose your cloak and thus your damage bonus, making it a waste.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

bonus power at rank 6 krory 
and you get 1 second after the loak is gone

so you can pop off 3 valaint / black widow rounds and still get the bonuses


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

So I have to waste points? Great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2012)

cloack last for like a second after u use a power so its not that bad

u just gotta know when to use it


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> So I have to waste points? Great.



what?
Rank 6 tactical cloak allows an extra power and the cloak doesnt go away >_>

ever use marksman inside a cloak with the viper? 
Soooo fun


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

>Viper

Doing it wrong so much already.

And I know about that - I'm saying it's a waste of points, and now it needs to be done just for a Gethfiltrator to be useful.

Gethgineer will be better.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> But Tactical Cloak drops when you use another ability, meaning when you activate it, you lose your cloak and thus your damage bonus, making it a waste.


Actually, Tactical Cloak is amazing. That is only if you use it properly.

1. It allows you to escape from sticky situations.
2. It allows you to do A LOT of damage with the sniper rifle. 

Any good Infiltrator will focus all of their damage output on sniper rifles. If not then you are doing it wrong. Point is that you don't need to use abilities while you are invisible for the ability to be good. I can kill many things on gold because of the damage bonus from cloak.

Also, most infiltrators have nothing better to spend their points on anyway. I never use proximity mine on Salarian Infiltrator and I do great on gold. I never use Cryo on Human Infiltrator and do great. (I haven't used Quarian yet) I can easily say Tactical Cloak is one of the best abilities in the game.

Btw. Krory is right the Viper is terrible.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Cocoa, did you even read the conversation?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Viper
> 
> Doing it wrong so much already.
> 
> ...



raptor is fun too  i love all the snipers
valiant and bw


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Cocoa, did you even read the conversation?


Nope...I just saw your top post on the page. 

I just read the conversation. My bad. I understand where you are coming from now. Gethgineer >>>>>>> Gethfiltrator

I have learned my lesson. I am sorry for assuming...


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

There's one little piece of advice I'd always like you to consider whenever you see a post of mine...

"Krory is always right."

It's helped me through so many tough times, and I'm sure it will help you just as much.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> There's one little piece of advice I'd always like you to consider whenever you see a post of mine...
> 
> "Krory is always right."
> 
> It's helped me through so many tough times, and I'm sure it will help you just as much.


I won't take your advice, but in the future I will read the entire conversation before I jump to conclusions.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2012)

>krogan teammate is last alive
>charges into a geth pyro 
WELL GG

anyone know how to use the flacon effectively?
some of my shots are duds they dont explode O:


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> >krogan teammate is last alive
> >charges into a geth pyro
> WELL GG
> 
> ...



Falcon....there's your problem right there. 

Also do we automatically unlock all the characters in a resurgence pack or do we have to buy veteran/spectre packs to unlock the characters/weapons? 

I wanna save up but if the resurgence pack is just gonna give us everything already at rank 1 (then we have to unlock the other ranks) then I would just blow all my money on premium spectre's while I have the chance.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 6, 2012)

Is anyone else a member of EA and BIOWARES forums? I CAN NOT LOG IN. I confirmed my fucking information & accounts, but every time I log into Bioware, when I click a link to a new page, it'll log me out. When I try to ask EA about it, it won't let me log in at all. I put all my information in correctly, AND IT STILL GIVES ME SHITTY FUCKING PROBLEMS. What the fuck? Can someone give me an email to someone that can help me out over at EA & Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Falcon....there's your problem right there.
> 
> Also do we automatically unlock all the characters in a resurgence pack or do we have to buy veteran/spectre packs to unlock the characters/weapons?
> 
> I wanna save up but if the resurgence pack is just gonna give us everything already at rank 1 (then we have to unlock the other ranks) then I would just blow all my money on premium spectre's while I have the chance.



I dropped a tweet to the ME twitter, so I'm going to see what they say... but I want to guess that weapons we'll have to unlock, but the first level of the races we may start with. But that's more wishful thinking than anything, I could definitely see us having to unlock them all.

But nothing definite right now.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Everything so sharp.. so beautiful. I'm going to vomit rainbows.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

>All that hair gel

Srsly, Kaidan, give it a rest.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know about that. Something seems really..."off" about Mass Effect 3's graphics. 

They look good but if anything they look worse than what I would expect from an AAA title. Again the graphics themselves, even on a high-end PC with texture mods look very, very off. I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## Awesome (Apr 6, 2012)

They barely use anti aliasing and use low res textures on complex shapes like rocks. That's probably what is off.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't be jelly. Errything so beautiful. 





lol new sheets.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay, doesn't look like hairgel anymore.

Looks like Sheploo jacked off into his pompadour.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2012)

Just finished a match online with my Krogan Sentinel. It was awesome, because I was playing with this one human vanguard, and we were smashing our way through the chaos, while the other guys were on the other side of the map .

The vanguard barely outscored me as well.


----------



## Burke (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope "expanded ending" means that at the end, Biowares CEO comes into screen: "He was fucking indoctrinated. The ending was a goddamn metaphor for his internal battle against the reaper control. Hes still fucking alive. Fuck guys. *walks off* Fuck."


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2012)

No more with the fucking indoctrination theory, Its worse then Tobi = Oibito.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qvrpnx42UM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 7, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qvrpnx42UM[/YOUTUBE]





> Tequila Se'lai!


----------



## Anarch (Apr 7, 2012)

intoxication theory


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 7, 2012)

It makes more sense tbh


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2012)

Tequila Se'lai! 
by the tequila i hope to see again


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 7, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Everything so sharp.. so beautiful. I'm going to vomit rainbows.



That picture is so sexually suggestive it's not even funny. Great find.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 7, 2012)

Just got the black widow. Holy shit I destroyed cerberus gold on Dagger with disrupter rounds 1. This thing is beastly.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2012)

i got the scorpion :33
it sucks because i dont usually host :<


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Wait till the ending is release... fans are gonna cry some more


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2012)

i didnt cry
i raged like a krogan


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLDg1HdJdis[/YOUTUBE]

Heavy risk, but the piiiies...


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i didnt cry
> i raged like a krogan



If you're like me, you scream

*I AM KROGAN!*

Like King Leonidas did, before you tackle the shit out of your TV/Computer, and then kick it like . 

I'm just waiting for Krogan Vanguard, I plan to have him hit 20 and always having him at 20. 

I'm using the M37 Falcon, and I don't know why. In single player, I get everything, I've YET to miss. But in multiplayer, 75% of my shots are missing. Even though I know they're dead on, even when I aim, I still miss. I reported it, still pisses me off however.

I'm yet to find my niche to do Gold. I'm playing Insanity and having almost no problems, the only time I had a lot of problems/difficulty was when I had to get Jack & her students out of Grissim Academy, the courtyard was what kept doing me in. I was raging like a Cajin Krogan.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2012)

A gambit reference?
Maybe sedaiv is more than the uncultured knave i thought him out to be

oh and in MP falcon and scorpion [sometimes the graal too] are bad because if you fire them too rapidly and you are not host the bullets/projectiles/spikes dont come out and you just waste ammo because of your lag to the host/other players

only way to "fix" is host your own game :/


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> A gambit reference?
> Maybe sedaiv is more than the uncultured knave i thought him out to be
> 
> oh and in MP falcon and scorpion [sometimes the graal too] are bad because if you fire them too rapidly and you are not host the bullets/projectiles/spikes dont come out and you just waste ammo because of your lag to the host/other players
> ...



Yeah, I like to set the limits expected of my *EXTREMELY LOW* because I rather not people expect to hit the high note all the time. So instead, I set it low, so when I do go above and beyond the Call of Duty (World at War: NAZI ZOMBIE!) compared to all other members, people are legitimately shocked like you are.

Damnit, that's bull crap. Glad I decided to complain about that. I'll be hosting when I want to use that projectile from now on.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 7, 2012)

Krogan Vanguards 





I can't wait.

Now usually I play as a Vanguard. What can I do once a Banshee,Atlas,Brute,Prime tries to choke me to death?


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2012)

Remember to not Biotic Charge them next time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol, There's got to be a way to break those holds.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Remember to not Biotic Charge them next time.


This.^



Raging Bird said:


> Lol, There's got to be a way to break those holds.


You can do nothing, but avoid it. Your allies can shoot a missile  at them to stop it mid-grab. That's all that will save you. 

It is possible that biotic explosions can stop it too, but I don't know. I would have to test it.

Grabs can be very glitched though. One time I was 20-30 feet away from a Banshee and I was being drawn towards it. As if she was a black hole. I literally was pulled the entire way towards her. Only after I was 3 feet away from her was I able to roll dodge enough to get out of danger, but that has happened far too many times. They need to fix that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2012)

So... everyone must spread the terms I have pioneered, "Gethgineer" and "Gethfiltrator."



> Mass Effect ‏ @masseffect
> 
> @tridenter Gethgineer is the best combo of words. It's going to catch on!


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 7, 2012)

Never!


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2012)

GO GETHGINEER OR GO HOME.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2012)

Or perhaps Legineer/Legioneer. 

EDIT: It's official. Gethgineer, Gethfiltrator, and Kroguard (BROGUARD) are all catching on.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 7, 2012)

I hate banshees.

*is 10 feet away and running away*

OH NO YOU DON'T *sucks in and kill*

Cheap as hell.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 7, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Krogan Vanguards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geth Primes don't choke you, that's why geth are much easier to solo as a vanguard than reapers or cerberus; getting intsakilled by a banshee is so irritating when the match ends  'cause you've no teamates and you're not allowed to use medigel to heal yourself 

Just kill them with rockets


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 7, 2012)

Tech/Fire/Biotic explosions free you from instakill animation, even if the enemy is not killed. I saved a few people like that, been saved twice.

These instakills are fucking glitchy, though. I was drawn to a banshee a couple of times like Cocoa was, like she was a black hole 50 feet away. 

... I still can't get a Black Widow. Christ. I keep getting characters.

By the way, what's the point of promoting characters if I finished singleplayer?

By the way, what is this weekend's Operation?

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 7, 2012)

Think it's +25% experience.

Also, I'm highly disappointed we didn't get to see Hannah Shepard.  Seeing Shepard and Garruss worrying about their family was nice, and I was relieved to hear Hackett tell Shepard that his mom was safe, but I still wished we would have been able to see her.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> A fan on SA forums just posted a relatively casual Q&amp;A with Patrick Weekes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> Copypasta interview with Bioware writer


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 8, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rios (Apr 8, 2012)

I was saying this weeks ago goddamnit


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 8, 2012)

So was I.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 8, 2012)

I did all the romance.

Started with Liara, yes my cannon and favourite  

Thought the other romance would be equally good. But not one of them gets naked!!!!

WTF Tranor takes a shower in a BRA.

Ashley pethetic romance, I regret ever sparing her. Kaidan was so much better.
Again does the deed in a bra, puts on the bra AFTER the deed and goes to sleep. WTF!!!


Tali's semi-descent but it always to fade to black and OHH! The stock photo 

The only one that matches Liara-romance in depth and content is Garrus/Femshepard which is awsome as my MaleShep/Liara.

Miranda was KO, I would have asked for more content.


And lol Jacob cheats on you!!!



Though I wonder why is Liara the only one who is allowed to be naked.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> I did all the romance.
> 
> Started with Liara, yes my cannon and favourite
> 
> ...



Asari do it best D


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 8, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Krogan Vanguards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Geth Prime hasn't grabbed me, ever. The pyros usually kill me, the Geth are VERY over powered, even on Bronze. Hate to see them on Gold. As for everyone else, put your head inbetween your legs and kiss your ass goodbye.



Raging Bird said:


> Lol, There's got to be a way to break those holds.



A heavy enough hit will break them. Three other Vanguards did that for me, and I was freed. A rocket also helps. If the explosion is also damaging enough, it'll drop you, and allow you a chance to make like Michael Jackson.

They over cencored the romance in ME3


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah i saw someone i jsut revived get IK'd by a brute
It was a WTF THEY CAN DO THAT moment

no geth has an instant kill
because they dont need it
hunter's get a free stun for every shot that hits and pyros...
PYROS


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2012)

we need new enemies
Like Eclipse/blue suns/blood pack

i miss YMIR mechs, geth colossus and geth Armature :<


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> So, basically, nothing's changed except that the relays are gone? They could've developed more sophisticated FTL at any time as a contingency plan but they were just lazy buggers?



In fairness to them in ME2 they had a clear point that the Reapers leave the relays and some other things around because they like that this determines how races will technologically advance.

That's driven home if you destroy the collector base, Shepard says something like "humans have to start moving forward on their own instead of copying what's left behind."

Granted then they go and use plans for the antireaper superweapon left behind by other races so YMMV.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 8, 2012)

The Mercenary groups from ME2 won't be enemies for ME3. They're already allied to you & Aria.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2012)

There could always be "rebels".

Is it just me, or is Cerberus almost exactly like Crimson Lance from Borderlands?

*Spoiler*: __ 










Except Lance engineers are really badass





//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 8, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> A Geth Prime hasn't grabbed me, ever. The pyros usually kill me, the Geth are VERY over powered, even on Bronze. Hate to see them on Gold. As for everyone else, put your head inbetween your legs and kiss your ass goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Geth Prime can't grab anyway.

The Geth aren't overpowered. They are easy to beat on Gold. 

Nothing is too overpowered in the game. I think they need to make a harder difficulty.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 8, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> A Geth Prime can't grab anyway.
> 
> The Geth aren't overpowered. They are easy to beat on Gold.
> 
> Nothing is too overpowered in the game. I think they need to make a harder difficulty.



Bull fucking shit. A pyro that downs you instantly isn't easy. Why don't you say getting "Nothing Special" or "The Real Deal" are easy achievements in Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 (respectively) or downing C'Thun pre-patch was an easy encounter.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2012)

>Getting hit by a Geth Pyro

Amateur hour up in here.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 8, 2012)

Geth hunters are the worst. I hate those bastards.

Also I want platinum difficulty with all enemy factions mixed into 1. The difficulty will stay the same as gold except now the fun factor has increased 100%. 

Currently sitting at $600,000 credits and this is after I went on a premium spectre pack spree. I swear to god if I don't have an asari justicar on Tuesday I will rage all over my xbox. Then Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2012)

> Chris Priestly ‏ @BioEvilChris
> 
> What do you mean "at the end he died on a cross"? That makes no sense! And what of his companions? *newtestamentrage* #retakeeaster
> Retweeted by Christina Norman



I    lol'd.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Getting hit by a Geth Pyro
> 
> Amateur hour up in here.



You might be lucky to get good pugs, I'm not. Piss off if you're so damn lucky. Hand that shit this way. Otherwise, do what I'm about to do. And take a chill pill daddy-o.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Getting hit by a Geth Pyro
> 
> Amateur hour up in here.


Not everyone is camping in that room at the bottom of the White map, Bronze difficulty, sorry. Keep comments like this to yourself.

I've just played the most amazing game. 4 Asari Adepts. All Warp+Throw. Gold. Reaper. City map. Sooo gooood.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2012)

>White Map

Like I said, amateurs.

S'all about Ghost. Or Reactor.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never actually played MP with anyone else; I went through enough bronze/silver matches to get my readiness up to 100%, and then some more solo silver matches, I've got too many bad memories of twelve y/o screeching out racist insults on COD etc  

Maybe i'll actually play the game properly when the new dlc comes out


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I've never actually played MP with anyone else; I went through enough bronze/silver matches to get my readiness up to 100%, and then some more solo silver matches, I've got too many bad memories of twelve y/o screeching out racist insults on COD etc
> 
> Maybe i'll actually play the game properly when the new dlc comes out



Don't worry - depending on where you play, there's no communication at all

_At all._


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2012)

I usually end up chatting with people. I make a good use of my microphone.

But yeah, very often everyone is silent and just doing their own thing. Usually have enough brains to stick together.

//HbS


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't worry - depending on where you play, there's no communication at all
> 
> _At all._



lol, I wouldn't mind hearing the voices of normal people, I just don't want to be subjected to the aural equivalent of Youtube comments.

Having to kill cerberus mechs and banshees by kiting them for 10 minutes is getting kinda tedious anyway


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2012)

People are complaining time for EA to cave some more.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2012)

Way to go.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't Care People bitch things get changed that's how it works

Bring on the homophobe Dlc Bioware


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> There could always be "rebels".
> 
> Is it just me, or is Cerberus almost exactly like Crimson Lance from Borderlands?
> 
> ...



That's every game ever made.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2012)

Cerberus on Gold is easy. Just get Statis bubble and fast power recharge. That's basicly a free win, except Atlases. I got to wave 6 ALONE as Asari Vanguard without Charge, but other skills maxed out and a Graal Spike Thrower IV as the only weapon.

To me, the most difficult are Reapers. Banshees force us out of cover for Marauders and Cannibals to gun us down.

//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Cerberus on Gold is easy. Just get Statis bubble and fast power recharge. That's basicly a free win, except Atlases. I got to wave 6 ALONE as Asari Vanguard without Charge, but other skills maxed out and a Graal Spike Thrower IV as the only weapon.
> 
> To me, the most difficult are Reapers. Banshees force us out of cover for Marauders and Cannibals to gun us down.
> 
> //HbS


Statis bubble doesn't glitch for you? 60% of the time it doesn't freeze Phantoms. If it froze phatoms 100% of the time then I would put reapers as the toughest.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2012)

You sure he wasn't playing a mutation that quadruples the amount of Special infected?

There hasn't been cheating (unless you count cheap tactics) on the xbox since the first patch. Much less any people "hooking up" their xbox to their computer, shit doesn't work like that 

Also Cartman fortold what would happen when the fans start making demands. Soon Mass Effect will be taken off shelves forever! >

Also headshotting geth is extremely easy. Carnifex almost gives you headshots.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

Best soundtrack

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1QapzWxXz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> Statis bubble doesn't glitch for you? 60% of the time it doesn't freeze Phantoms. If it froze phatoms 100% of the time then I would put reapers as the toughest.


It freezes everything except Atlases 100% of the time.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You sure he wasn't playing a mutation that quadruples the amount of Special infected?
> 
> There hasn't been cheating (unless you count cheap tactics) on the xbox since the first patch. Much less any people "hooking up" their xbox to their computer, shit doesn't work like that
> 
> ...



Mutation does NOT affect spawn rates. It was a regular versus game (I watched him start it up) and I saw this...

Uradisgrace2man killed Boomer
Uradisgrace2man killed Boomer
Uradisgrace2man killed Boomer
Uradisgrace2man killed Spiter
Uradisgrace2man killed Boomer
Uradisgrace2man killed Spiter
Uradisgrace2man killed Smoker
Uradisgrace2man killed Spiter

In about twenty seconds. Spawn rates at 4 on 4 is 20 to 25 seconds, NOT a second a part and unless they're hunters you NEVER see that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crgEIhI3y_o&list=PL65DF39CD842430DA&index=5&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 9, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crgEIhI3y_o&list=PL65DF39CD842430DA&index=5&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



0:53-0:55

Winner.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> The only reason L4D is harder than ME3 is because people hook their X Boxes up to computers and continuously spawn Boomers, Spitters and Smokers non-stop. My friend Will attempted playing agian recently, and as I was watching him he killed (by himself) 4 boomers and 2 smokers and 2 spitters in a 30 second period. Yeah, that's the ONLY reason it's harder. Valve doesn't do shit to stop people from cheating.
> 
> How do you headshot a geth? Aim for the lense/eye right? Because I have no idea how to hit their head due to it being a smaller hit box.
> 
> I smell bullshit in your claims. Video or you're lying.


I played on the PC. I always left the game if there was any cheating.

I always played with random people in L4D. Playing with random people in L4D is worse than playing with random people in ME3 multiplayer. (I am referring to surviving till the end credits) (The hardest difficulty for co-op single player wasn't the easiest thing to beat with random people) 

 You don't have to hit the eye. You can also hit the neck (which isn't in the red "circle") Geth are the easiest to headshot. Experiment with the sniper rifle and see what I mean.

Also, if you shoot the oxygen tank on the back of the pyro something magical happens.  (Take down it's shields first. Also, overload/energy drain can make it explode if you use them after it's shields are gone) That doesn't work all of the time, but most of the time.



DedValve said:


> You sure he wasn't playing a mutation that quadruples the amount of Special infected?
> 
> There hasn't been cheating (unless you count cheap tactics) on the xbox since the first patch. Much less any people "hooking up" their xbox to their computer, shit doesn't work like that
> 
> ...


I have seen countless cheating in L4D. He knows what he is talking about.



Hunted by sister said:


> It freezes everything except Atlases 100% of the time.
> 
> //HbS


Wow...you are exceedingly lucky.


----------



## Rios (Apr 9, 2012)

We'll bang, Ok?


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

That video was better than the last one!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> Wow...you are exceedingly lucky.


Everything that has a Health basis, not Armor. Won't freeze Turrets either.

//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Everything that has a Health basis, not Armor. Won't freeze Turrets either.
> 
> //HbS


Thank you I already know this. It's like you don't believe me when I write that Phantoms aren't affected by Statis bubbles most of the time. Do I need to screenshot?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah. I can record a game on FRAPS against Cerberus 

//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. I can record a game on FRAPS against Cerberus
> 
> //HbS


I have FRAPS too. I will go Asari Adept and record it when the Phantoms don't get frozen. Then you will believe me. 

(I already believe you when you say you never had that problem.)


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

ITT: "WHAT!? GAMES HAVE GLITCHES!? UNHEARD OF!"


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: "WHAT!? GAMES HAVE GLITCHES!? UNHEARD OF!"




(This reminds me to upload more of my glitch videos)


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 9, 2012)

This is the greatest LP of all time, and you guys should all follow it so we can get her to play all 3 games.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: "WHAT!? GAMES HAVE GLITCHES!? UNHEARD OF!"



Speaking of glitches.. I got so excited in the Cerberus base once that I glide my way off the ship and fell into the stars. It was awesome.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Speaking of glitches.. I got so excited in the Cerberus base once that I glide my way off the ship and fell into the stars. It was awesome.


I haven't done that on that my map yet...

You never log onto steam....


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 9, 2012)

I believe I posted this once before too, but fuck it, 200k views speaks for itself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmVVAjZZeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah that has been posted many times. 

I will check out that MomEffect site though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

So who all is gonna play the shit out of MP tomorrow to try and get a Gethgineer, Gethfiltrator, or Broguard?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't know, I bowed out when the ending shitstorm started a few weeks ago. 

And you should all seriously follow Mom Effect, it's awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 9, 2012)

Or you can just play the shit out of it tonight, save the money, and try and get a Broguard tomorrow.

The broguard is going to be haxed as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

True... but then play the shit out of it tomorrow AS a Gethgineer, Gethfiltrator, or Broguard.

I wonder how many people will actually play a Batarian. I'll at least give it a shot.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll try playing as a Batarian, but I don't plan on doing it often.  Looking forward to the Justicar.  And I'm still trying to unlock the Asari Vanguard.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> So who all is gonna play the shit out of MP tomorrow to try and get a Gethgineer, Gethfiltrator, or Broguard?


Me!!!! 

Awesome do you play ME3 on the PC? I bet you play on Xbox....:x


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: "WHAT!? GAMES HAVE GLITCHES!? UNHEARD OF!"


I died, disappeared, and reappeared fine and dandy at the spawn point two seconds later. What the hell.

Oh, and we knocked an Atlas out of the radar dishes map.

//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I died, disappeared, and reappeared fine and dandy at the spawn point two seconds later. What the hell.
> 
> Oh, and we knocked an Atlas out of the radar dishes map.
> 
> //HbS


I had that glitch happen too! I died and then I was instantly revived and placed back at the spawn point.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> I haven't done that on that my map yet...
> 
> You never log onto steam....



I DO... but since I haven't been playing Fallout.. and I don't need to be on steam to play ME3, I've been MIA on steam. You can add me on MSN if you have it?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> So who all is gonna play the shit out of MP tomorrow to try and get a Gethgineer, Gethfiltrator, or Broguard?



Well I played like a demon for the past  3 days, and I only have enough for a premium spectre pack .


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Well I played like a demon for the past  3 days, and I only have enough for a premium spectre pack .


This is why you play Gold. I have bought many premium spectre packs. I still don't have many of the weapons I want though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> This is why you play Gold. I have bought many premium spectre packs. I still don't have many of the weapons I want though.



I have shitty luck with anything above Bronze. We'll always land a level 3 noob with shitty weapons who has a lone wolf attitude. 

However my first Gold play we made it to wave 10 . Got overwhelmed by Geth Primes. I was even playing as a human Adept .


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 9, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I have shitty luck with anything above Bronze. We'll always land a level 3 noob with shitty weapons who has a lone wolf attitude.
> 
> However my first Gold play we made it to wave 10 . Got overwhelmed by Geth Primes. I was even playing as a human Adept .


So you frequent Bronze more than Silver?

See you can play Gold! Remember that biotic and tech explosions are your friend.

Just kick the low lvl players from your lobby. I always do that unless their N7 ranking is really high. Usually they know what they are doing even with a low lvl.

Do you play on the PC?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2012)

51/52 on chievos but feeling too apathetic to go around killing the 800 guys for the veteran achievement oh well

so anyone gonna pick up multiplayer again for the new pack?  I stopped weeks ago after the initial fun with friends dried up but I am curious how a fucking krogan vanguard will play

though what the hell is  the point of the Asari Justicar Adept, I thought Asari Adepts had the character rank of Justicar


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

4 Krogan Sentinels, all built to be as tough as possible, with shotguns that have melee mod. Holy fuck what a game.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 10, 2012)

Krogan sentinels are very hard to kill 
Max out durability and rage
Bayonets on Claymore


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 10, 2012)

Graal is the new claymore


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

I love Graal.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 10, 2012)

you have to get the weapons and characters in special resurgence packs
priced the same or a little less than spectre packs 

also both geth chaarcters are broken as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
ck

Batarian Melee is nasty 
It's a charge up falcon tech punch that has knockback like a krogan's charge 

Hunter mode = limit your total shields but see all non invisible enemies on the map [+ through cerberus smoke]

Plus the geth heavy melee can charge up for a 6 hit combo

Asari Justicar has field barrier, reave and pull
I love that she has a bio combo 

Broguard is broken the most though
Charge
BARRIER MOTHERFUCKIGN BARRIER AKA I DEPLOY BARRIER I LIFT ALL TARGETS AROUND ME
and the other skill doesnt matter


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> you have to get the weapons and characters in special resurgence packs
> priced the same or a little less than spectre packs



MFW there's no such thing as "special resurgence packs."


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> MFW there's no such thing as "special resurgence packs."



there will be soon
you cannot buy the normal packs to get the new weapons equip or chars


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

I want Broguard. With Graal Spike Thrower. Oh yeah.

I still don't have the fucking Black Widow 

*Spoiler*: _It stayed there for the rest of the game_ 









Also, we need a fucking text chat. Whose great idea it was to make a PC multiplayer lobby with less options than your avarage dildo.

By the way, why is there normal car traffic on the Citadel Wards during the final battle? 

I hate ME3 Renegade Shepard. ME1 - ass, gets things done. ME2 - true badass, possible to get best results. ME3 - crash and burn the galaxy, low level triggerhappy asshole

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

It goes without saying.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

When is the DLC coming for PC, EU?

//HbS


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 10, 2012)

I just finished the Rannoch missions. The decision to save Quarians/Geth really sucks since I never felt the consequences was due to my choices per-se but due to gameplay mechanics. Since my Rep bar is basically 2/3 Renegade to 1/3 Paragon, I don't have the rep to make peace between the Geth/Quarians even though I would prefer to save the Geth. I felt like I was forced to make the choice for Tali/Quarians coz she's a team mate...

Has anyone used that ME3 Save editor? I wanna know if its possible to edit rep values for my char so I can save both races then just edit back to my old rep. lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

You can easly edit your save. I'd say the editor is retard-friendly, go for it.

... by Rannoch I had 2/3 Renegade and 4/5 Paragon 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Still no characters or weapons available. >: What a shame.

Good thing I didn't waste any money trying like some people. I hope they update soon.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 10, 2012)

Insanity with the pulse rifle GG


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Chris Priestly just updated five mintues ago, everything should be ready to go.

No new packs but everything is in Spectre Packs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep buying Spectre Packs.

I got a Striker Assault Rifle. It's glorious.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 10, 2012)

Just unlocked the Batarian Sentinel from a Spectre Pack.  Too bad I don't have time to try him out, because I gotta go to class.

Don't know if it was mentioned, but he doesn't have Tech Armor, think it was called Blade Armor or something like that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Just an update for people:

BioWare is still planning packs for solely the DLC items, but they won't have them available this week. Instead, they will be putting Premium Spectre Packs back up for the week (which will have a random chance of giving you those items just like regular Spectre Packs).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, Blade Armor.

I like how classes now have the *?* button.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2012)

Two Spectre packs, and I only get a Revenant and a Claymore shotgun .


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Hydra is the perfect map for murdering geth. Stick on disruptor ammo and hold the line in the far back near the extraction point. Gun them down like there is no tomorrow.

No one downed until wave 9 or 10. Even then we just revived them and continued killing right away. It should work on gold too, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2012)

Just so you guys know

Got Asari Justicar from regular Spectre Pack.

Never unlocked a char beforehand.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

Just so you guys know...

Got a PSP and all I got was a fucking Falcon and Hornet.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

<- Got Striker and Geth SMG just a minute ago with PSP.

Lol Krory


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2012)

A FALCON AND A HORNET.

PERHAPS TWO OF THE WORST THINGS TO GET.

At least I got a Geth AR earlier.

People on Bio Forums are claiming PSPs have lower chance to give you Resurgence stuff.

Then again... these people _are_ Tali fans so their sanity is questionable.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't get anything good either.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 10, 2012)

at least I got Medi-Gel


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2012)

They fucking now release the premium spectre packs now that i wasted all my credits? Fuck.

17 spectre packs

Batarian Soldier
Krogan Vanguard
Geth Inf. x2
Geth Engineer
Striker rifle
Geth SMG
12 drell vanguards (I counted)

STILL NO ASARI ADEPT. She's the only one I'm missing from the original group. From resurgance all I need is the batarian sentinel and Justicar and hook weapon thing. I also didn't get any of the new equipment or cobra missiles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol PSP


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2012)

So what's a good build for the Asari Vanguard?  I unlocked it (been wanting to play as it ever since I saw the N7 Special Ops/mutliplayer trailer).  Haven't really used Vanguard before either, but I usually see Vanguards on Silver charging and nova'ing.  

Haven't seen that many Vanguards on Gold, are they harder to use then?  Usually, I see either Infiltrators or Engineers.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

I unlocked the krogan rifle and the harpoon gun.




but that wasn't even the most special thing in my spectre pack.



+1 for medi-gel capacity . I can now take 4 into battle.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you gotten that twice?  Because my capacity is 2.  

Also, not sure if it's new or not, but I got a reset skill item.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 11, 2012)

I still don't have anything good.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes I've gotten that twice now, I've also had a Rocket capacity upgrade so I can fire 3 rockets during a game.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 11, 2012)

I keep getting crap I don't want! Still none of the new classes or weapons. If I see another Vanguard of any race............


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 11, 2012)

I keep getting the weapons I don't give a flying fuck about. Something should be done about the whole randomness packs thing. Atleast fucking fix it, so we don't get a character card that you already have all customization for and level 20 and weapon cards for weapons that are already level 10.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2012)

Just got an Asari Adept Justicar.  It's pretty fun to play as, didn't expect it would be so cool.  Still waiting on the Broguard though.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 11, 2012)

Got The Geth Infiltrator in my first pack hes good but he aint anywhere as good on gold like the Salarian Infiltrator. Hunter modes hurts my eyes but its cool being able to see your enemy's from up to  50 M away


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2012)

are the mp weapons only MP? or do we get them in Sp also?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 11, 2012)

They're MP only


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah because having the kishock sniper in SP would break the game >_>


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> So what's a good build for the Asari Vanguard?  I unlocked it (been wanting to play as it ever since I saw the N7 Special Ops/mutliplayer trailer).  Haven't really used Vanguard before either, but I usually see Vanguards on Silver charging and nova'ing.
> 
> Haven't seen that many Vanguards on Gold, are they harder to use then?  Usually, I see either Infiltrators or Engineers.



Damn looks like people have a hard time getting an Asari Vanguard. I once unlocked it 6 times , and i don't even use her. 

I just bought a Veteran and Spectre pack. Luckily in the Veteran I got a beasty lvl 20 Drell Adept. Shield and barriers are a thing of the past now .

In the Spectre pack I got a Revenant II .


----------



## Butcher (Apr 11, 2012)

I want my Krogans dammit! 

I got a Turian Soldier yesterday though, love it. Revenant is actually good with him.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2012)

I unlocked both the Revenant and the Claymore, but I'm not enjoying them as much as I did in Mass Effect 2.  They're still good guns, but they just don't seem to be the powerhouses that they used to be.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 11, 2012)

Got me a batarian sentinel. Named him Kony. Gonna capture me some geth and get dem to work at mah farm YEEEHAAWWW.

All I need now are the 2 asari adepts and the harpoon gun. The only good gun from the dlc. 

fucking psps' keep giving me gethfiltrators and gethgineers :<


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2012)

Can the Tempest and Locust only be bought with Spectre packs? I'd really like to know, because I want at least one of them.

I really want one of those two(more preferrably the Locust), because I only have the Hornet and the Shuriken. They both suck .


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2012)

so the mp weapons will never come to sp?
Time to hack the game. 
The Geth SMG is the only smg worth using and I want it for my shep


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> so the mp weapons will never come to sp?
> Time to hack the game.
> The Geth SMG is the only smg worth using and I want it for my shep



Don't dis my Locust like that . The Geth SMG may be the best SMG in the game, but it is by no means the ONLY good SMG.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 11, 2012)

DedValve said:


> All I need now are the 2 asari adepts and the harpoon gun. The only good gun from the dlc.


I really like the Striker Assault Rifle.

I got the Harpoon just now. At level 1 it does almost the same damage as level 3 M-98 Widow, but it "handles" strangely. Also, the scope is weird, small zoom, and I think the harpoons are not hitscan, just like Graal Thrower.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2012)

What do you mean by that?  I never used the Graal, even though I unlocked it.  Is it good?

Also, I just played a match with the Geth SMG, and with a scope on it's freaking amazing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 11, 2012)

Graal is so good I can't get enough of it, however, it is a projectile weapon. You don't "point and click", you have to lead the target and predict it's movements. It can take more than a second for the spikes to fly through a longer distance, so if you aimed exactly at the head of a moving target, you will miss, even though a (for example) Widow would score a perfect headshot.

//HbS


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright, WTF is up with EA servers right now? 

I've tried to get to the game menu quite a few times already and it causes my xbox to freeze every time. I already tried getting beyond the games start menu offline, so I know its the problem is not locally.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2012)

Same here, not sure what's going on.  I was just playing about an hour ago too.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Don't dis my Locust like that . The Geth SMG may be the best SMG in the game, but it is by no means the ONLY good SMG.



locust has been nerfed to hell T_T


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 11, 2012)

I finally got stuff! Asari Justicar, Krogan Vanguard, and Striker Assault Rifle!


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 12, 2012)

Krory's banned?!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope it's a temp ban...won't be the same without him.


----------



## Rios (Apr 12, 2012)

No worries, he'll be back in action once Cerberus fixes him up.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 12, 2012)

Another Medi-Gel capacity upgrade.


5 medi-gels in a game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Still trying to get a Broguard and that Harpoon gun.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Krory's banned?!



Praise the lord


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

broguard and geth smg on my first pack
WHAT A BOSS


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

as the broguard i just melee'd 4 banshees to death on silver
Charge > heavy melee > melee > charge > heavy melee

THEY CANT PICK UP THE KROGAN BATTLEMASTER


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 12, 2012)

^ I've got to admit, i'm jelly right now 

Don't have KB yet....


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

i got 2 Brogan battle masters and 2 geth SMGs
1 striker
3 kishocks


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

You have amazing luck...I still haven't unlocked a Brogan or any Geth.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, you meet her three times, and if you don't meet up with her then I guess she'll die.

First time she's by the Docking Bay, second time you talk to her on the intercom in the Spectre Room, and third time you talk to her in the apartments in the Presidium Commons.

At least, I think that's the order.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

if u break up with miranda she auto dies


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2012)

How is everybody getting so lucky?!I haven't even gotten one of the new characters .I keep buying Spectre packs, but I end up getting weapons I don't want .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2012)

I got the Batarian Sentinel. Tried a melee build. Way too long chargeup to be viable. But med-range build with maxed net? Great.

//HbS


----------



## Falcon (Apr 12, 2012)

I got the Salarian infiltrator and Asari Justicar after two PSPs!

Anyone get the Krogan vangaurd yet?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I got the Salarian infiltrator and Asari Justicar after two PSPs!
> 
> Anyone get the Krogan vangaurd yet?



i have 2 :33

i was murdering banshess on silver
i killed 4 banshees with heavy melle and charge in one single silver game

Oh yeah I never got downed the entire match :33


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 12, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Krory's banned?!





LOL what happened tho? lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2012)

So. Harpoon rifle. Baaaaad. Only viable at short/medium range. Not hitscan, harpoons don't go straight, they fall. Small zoom.

//HbS


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 12, 2012)

Harpoon rifle requires you to hold the fire button for it to properly build up a burst then fire it. If you don't do this it arcs
It does tons of damage even on gold.
I think my favorite new class is the geth engineer. Hunter mode + geth turret= one man army


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually, it's woth only if you do a headshot. Widow does same damage and is easier to use.

It makes me laugh when Geth Infiltrator cloaks and the flashlight is still there.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

Flashlight head of impending doom :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

What's Hunter Mode?  Just like Tactical Cloak?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2012)

no
you half your shields and see all non invisible enemies [plus through smoke] in a 20 meter omnidirectional radius  while boosting accuracy, melee, power and weapon damage and movement speed

Some evos allow amped fire rate

plus geth get a 25% weight off for snipers and assault rifles :33

Vindicator v/Avenger X/Geth Pulse Rifle X + Mantis X/Viper V for me :33


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2012)

I have an N7 rating of 71. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

So hey guys


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I have an N7 rating of 71. Is that good or bad?


It's a terrible rating.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

N7 rating is the sum of all of your characters' levels, plus 10 for every promotion, right?

Then that just means you need to play more.  Mine is 150, I think.  I've seen quite a bit of players in the 200-300 range, and a couple in the 500.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 180. The rating doesn't have to do with anything, it's just a number. If you don't reset your characters, you'll never go above 120. 

I've seen people with over 1k N7 rating. Really, what's the point of going above 120 if you've finished the campaign?

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't promoted a character yet, I only have two lvl 20's(both Adepts). 

Oh, and I just got a Gethgineer :33.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 12, 2012)

Overlap from call of duty prestige I guess. I wanna stretch my E-peen some more online in another game *shrug*


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I haven't promoted a character yet, I only have two lvl 20's(both Adepts).
> 
> Oh, and I just got a Gethgineer :33.


That means that your Adept class is at lvl 20. If one adept is lvl 20 then they are all lvl 20. So saying you have multiple lvl 20 adepts is unneeded.

I really don't care about my ranking, but I do promote my characters regardless because I don't want to waste any of my 7 respecs. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm probably not gonna promote until they repeat that Weekly Challenge where you need to promote a certain number of characters.  I'm sure they're going to start repeating challenges soon, just like Halo: Reach does.

Or I might just promote them and start over for fun.  At least it's not like Call of Duty where you have to unlock all your weapons again.  And it doesn't take nearly as long to reach the level cap.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm probably not gonna promote until they repeat that Weekly Challenge where you need to promote a certain number of characters.  I'm sure they're going to start repeating challenges soon, just like Halo: Reach does.
> 
> Or I might just promote them and start over for fun.  At least it's not like Call of Duty where you have to unlock all your weapons again.  And it doesn't take nearly as long to reach the level cap.


Yeah that crap in COD really pissed me off. Good thing I only played just one COD game. Never again.

I hope that ME3 expands their multiplayer in the future. Playing the same game mod is really boring. I wouldn't mind fighting other players. Maybe make it like l4d where you can control some of the enemy units and fight against the N7 operatives.  (Also, I hope they make higher difficulties)


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2012)

Kaidan is so perfect. :33


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> N7 rating is the sum of all of your characters' levels, plus 10 for every promotion, right?
> 
> Then that just means you need to play more.  Mine is 150, I think.  I've seen quite a bit of players in the 200-300 range, and a couple in the 500.



I currently have 300 something


Hunted by sister said:


> I have 180. The rating doesn't have to do with anything, it's just a number. If you don't reset your characters, you'll never go above 120.
> 
> I've seen people with over 1k N7 rating. Really, what's the point of going above 120 if you've finished the campaign?
> 
> //HbS



It makes your e-peen bigger and just shows your general experience.



Magnum Bookworm said:


> I haven't promoted a character yet, I only have two lvl 20's(both Adepts).
> 
> Oh, and I just got a Gethgineer :33.



Your characters are always the same level for the same class guy, which means you only have a single level 20.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

Bio do you play on the PC?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2012)

Shows experience? Nah. At this point I score better than some people with rating over 1k, and I am at 180 only because I promoted 2 characters by accident.

//HbS


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Shows experience? Nah. At this point I score better than some people with rating over 1k, and I am at 180 only because *I promoted 2 characters by accident.*
> 
> //HbS


That sucks. I would have been soooooooooooo pissed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan is so perfect. :33


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> Bio do you play on the PC?



Yes, if you are good add me, Jouaienttoi

randoms suck


Hunted by sister said:


> Shows experience? Nah. At this point I score better than some people with rating over 1k, and I am at 180 only because I promoted 2 characters by accident.
> 
> //HbS





Cocoa said:


> That sucks. I would have been soooooooooooo pissed.



I don't see it as a problem, I mean it doesn't take that long to level characters and I kinda feel annoyed when playing with a level 20 character that I can't save the experience for someone else so I usually only keep a single level 20 at a time.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yes, if you are good add me, Jouaienttoi
> 
> randoms suck
> 
> ...


Okay. 

I have all lvl 20s so I know, but I find most of the classes to be boring. So I wouldn't want to have to re-lvl them.

EDIT: I copy and pasted your name into my origins search. That name doesn't exist. You must have misspelled it.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

Jouaienttoi

look again.

And I love all the classes although Engineer and Adept are my favorite.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

It says your privacy settings might be preventing me from finding/adding you.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome was able to add me...

What is yours I'll add you when I get home.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 12, 2012)

My name is linkrox


----------



## Butcher (Apr 12, 2012)

I bought a Premium Spectre Pack and got:

Striker Assault Rifle(Fucking things is awesome, but heavy a hell)
Drell Vanguard
Med-Gel + 1 Capacity 

Still no Krogan, but hopefully I'll get one soon. I also want a Batarian Soldier, & Geth Engineer.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got my Krogan Sentinel I have been wanting for a while. No Asari Adept yet 

I'll give the Krogan a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

I just changed my ID to Bionesse, so yeah...

and added you Cocoa


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuck that was stupid now I want my old name back...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2012)

If anyone wants, my Origin tag is Petersaber.

edit: Geth Infiltrators!

Black
Black
Pattern One
Grey
Red Lights

And then cloak, and uncloak behind friendly players. Possibly with Geth Plasma Shotgun

Hello Quarians, Look at yourselves, Now back to us, Now back at yourselves, BACK TO US, Sadly you hate Geth, But if you stopped hating, We could eventually come to a truce. Look down, back up. Where are you? Your on your home world, with your family and everyone you love. We took care of it. Whats on your head? Back at us, we have it, The helmet you don't need anymore, Now look again, the helmet is now eezo. Everything is possible when you give Geth a chance. We live in space stations. 

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2012)

Appereantly tits are Banshee's crit-hit location.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 14, 2012)

did they fix it so 360 players can get back onyet?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

I keep unlocking Geth Infiltrator...I R SADDEST.
 are you PC?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> did they fix it so 360 players can get back onyet?



Yup.  Just finished a Gold match.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 14, 2012)

*FUCK YES I FINALLY GOT THE ASARI JUSTICAR*

Justicar and Grall 5 as my last spectre pack for the night. What a way to end the night. All I need now is the asari adept and I have all the characters, but fuck that I'm gonna restock with veteran packs and get me mattock x. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2012)

hey guys is there a lsit of what packs give what items?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

Axl Low go here



Equipment levels vary by packs as for what items the higher levels simply give a higher chance for rarer stuff, you can still get an Ultra rare in a veteran pack for example it is just very very very unlikely.

There is a topic on gamefaqs where the members were documenting all their premium spectre pack purchases if you want to compare.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a lvl 3 talon. I can't wait until it's a 10.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

The Talon is amazing, I use it for my infiltrators, better than a sniper.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The Talon is amazing, I use it for my infiltrators, better than a sniper.


Ah. I only use pistols for my Adepts and Engineers. I want to level it up some more before I use it. I like having a 200% cooldown.

I'll have to try it with my infiltrator and see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

Go try it, I mean sure it doesn't do as much damage, but the fire rate makes up for it and you can still easily get headshots, as long as you watch your ammo you'll be fine.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2012)

Talon is a shotgun
in pistol form
just in case you wanted 2 shotguns D


----------



## DedValve (Apr 14, 2012)

Packs are random. It's possible to get a gold in recruit (but you can't get an N7 in anything under Spectre iirc)
But this is how the list usually goes
Recruits are for consumables and default weapon upgrades and mods
Veterans are for consumables and silver weapons/mods
Spectres are for rare shit (you can get up to 2 rares in a single pack) with the occasional N7

The current Premium spectre gives you 2 rares guaranteed with a chance for a 3rd one and a slightly (read: slightly) higher chance for an n7. 

Of course my friend got 2 n7 and a gold in a premium spectre in one pack. Fucking asshole.

Here's the list of all the shit you can get and their rarity. Also the new consumables from the resurgance pack are glitched and no one can unlock them (GG Bioware)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Consumable Common (Blue)
- Cobra Missile Launcher (+3 Veteran/ +5 Spectre packs.)
- Thermal Clip Pack (+3 Veteran/ +5 Spectre packs.)
- Ops Survival Pack (+3 Veteran/ +5 Spectre packs.)
- Medi-Gel (+3 Veteran/ +5 Spectre packs.)
- Ammo Bonus Items (Level 1 in Recruit/Level 2 in Veteran/Level 3 in Spectre)
- Weapon Bonus Items (Level 1 in Recruit/Level 2 in Veteran/Level 3 in Spectre)
- Armor Bonus Items (Level 1 in Recruit/Level 2 in Veteran/Level 3 in Spectre)

Common (Blue)
- M-3 Predator
- M-23 Katana
- M-4 Shuriken
- M-92 Mantis
- M-8 Avenger
- SMG Scope
- SMG Magazine Upgrade
- SMG Heatsink
- Pistol Scope
- Pistol Magazine Upgrade
- Pistol High-Caliber Barrel
- Assault Rifle Percision Scope
- Assault Rifle Magazine Upgrade
- Assault Rifle Stability Damper
- Sniper Rifle Spare Thermal Clip
- Shotgun Smart Choke
- Shotgun High Caliber Barrel
- Shotgun Blade Attachment
- Human Characters

If you get a common weapon/mod in a Spectre pack, it's +2 levels (I.e if you get an Avenger, it would be +2.) 
Characters will net you more Bonus EXP the more expensive the pack you unlock them in.

Uncommon (Silver)
- M-5 Phalanx
- M-22 Eviscerator
- M-9 Tempest
- M-12 Locust
- M-13 Raptor
- M-27 Scimitar
- M-97 Viper
- M-29 Incisor
- M-96 Mattock
- M-15 Vindicator
- Phaeston
- SMG Ultralight Materials
- SMG High Caliber Barrel
- Pistol Piercing Mod
- Pistol Melee Stunner
- Assault Rifle Penetration
- Assault Rifle Extended Barrel
- Sniper Rifle Extended Barrel
- Sniper Rifle Enhanced Scope
- Sniper Rifle Piercing Mod 
- Shotgun Shredder Mod
- Shotgun Spare Thermal Clips
- Turian Soldier
- Salarian Engineer
- Turian Sentinel
- Quarian Infiltrator
- Asari Vanguard
- Drell Adept

Rare (Gold)
- Consumable Item Capacity Increases
- Respec Card
- M-25 Hornet
- M-6 Carnifex
- Geth Pulse Rifle
- Geth Plasma Shotgun
- M-300 Claymore
- M-98 Widow
- Arc Pistol
- Disciple
- Graal Spike Thrower
- M-37 Falcon
- M-76 Revenant
- Collector Assault Rifle* (color is gold, but you have to have a code to unlock)
- Asari Adept
- Krogan Soldier
- Krogan Sentinel
- Quarian Engineer
- Salarian Infiltrator
- Drell Vanguard

Ultra Rare (Black/N7)
- Black Widow
- M-358 Talon
- M-99 Saber
- M-77 Paladin
- M-11 Wraith
- Javelin
- Scorpion




Source:


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 14, 2012)

So I just finished the Thessia mission... Is there a reason why Thessia fell in less then a day while Earth has basically hanged on for weeks? Lol. It just seems strange especially since they say Earth is taking the biggest brunt of the Reaper attacks and the Asari are supposedly the most advanced of all the races but Thessia was completely lost in just the first attack while Earth was the very first planet that was hit and it lasted all the way to the end.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 14, 2012)

I still never got my Raptor pack 

Promoted two characters and never got one.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2012)

Thessia lasted a long time. Also, resistance on Earth was reduced to guerrilla almost instantly.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 14, 2012)

Something I learned while doing Gold farming...

Noveria & Tuchanka are the BEST
Geth are the BEST enemies
Salarian Engineer: NECESSARY
Quarian Infiltrator: NECESSARY
Vanguards: WORTHLESS

Things I noticed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2012)

I played so much and I still don't have Black Widow. Frustrating.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2012)

i just got 3 rares in one pack 
bat sent paladin and claymore x


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 14, 2012)

The game is jewing greeking (My last is Steriopoulos and I know we're cheap as HELL) when it comes to weapon upgrades. It'll give me upgrades for accessories as well as shitty weapons I NEVER use or classes I ALREADY HAVE instead of class I want (Turian & Krogan Sentinel, Batarian Soldier & Sentinel, Geth Engineer & Infiltrator, Asari Adept Justicar and Krogan Vanguard) but it'll give me all the Salarian Engineers and Quarian Infiltrators I can shake a stick at.


----------



## Hana (Apr 14, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> So I just finished the Thessia mission... Is there a reason why Thessia fell in less then a day while Earth has basically hanged on for weeks? Lol. It just seems strange especially since they say Earth is taking the biggest brunt of the Reaper attacks and the Asari are supposedly the most advanced of all the races but Thessia was completely lost in just the first attack while Earth was the very first planet that was hit and it lasted all the way to the end.



The Asari successfully kept the Reapers off of Thessia for awhile. In the end the sheer number of the reapers ended up becoming too much and they were overwhelmed. 



> The assault on Thessia did not go as smoothly as the Reapers' strikes against other races. While other species met the Reapers head-on, the asari resorted to dangerous hit-and-run tactics to harass their attackers. By engaging in guerilla strategies--blast a Reaper ship, then jumping to FTL where they could not be tracked--the asari forced the Reapers to remain on the defensive.
> Unfortunately, the Reapers' greater numbers allowed them to accept certain losses, so they soon ignored the attacks against them and began orbital bombardment of Thessia. This in turn forced the asari to defend their homeworld with a more traditional stance, facing the Reaper forces directly. As soon as the Reapers landed on Thessia, the harvesting began.
> 
> A swift and brutal slaughter of the asari ground forces followed. Resistance from trained biotics barely slowly the attackers down. In the end, Thessia's minimal military forces, combined with unpreparedness in the face of an overwhelming enemy, resulted in the fall of the planet.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Something I learned while doing Gold farming...
> 
> Noveria & Tuchanka are the BEST
> Geth are the BEST enemies
> ...



I need a group to farm gold with. And really you can do any race as long as you have a good team comp, like with Reapers having all Adepts and maybe a single sentinel or vanguard, Geth is easy with all Tech classes, and Ceberus is good with anyone as long as you can handle nothing but Altases and Phantoms in rounds 9 and 10.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 14, 2012)

For the Salarian Infiltrator, which branches in the Energy Drain should I pick?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

All depends on your preference, personally like the radius and damage increasers personally.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 14, 2012)

Hana said:


> The Asari successfully kept the Reapers off of Thessia for awhile. In the end the sheer number of the reapers ended up becoming too much and they were overwhelmed.



Ah, okay. That makes sense.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> All depends on your preference, personally like the radius and damage increasers personally.



I liked that one as well.  However, it just doesn't feel like I'm doing much damage on Gold.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally finished ME3. Since I was spoiled long ago about the ending, I wasn't too disappointed but the ending was pretty unsatisfying overall. I think I'll just catch the extended ending on Youtube when it comes out.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 15, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> For the Salarian Infiltrator, which branches in the Energy Drain should I pick?


As an infiltrator I prefer damage. It allows me to one-shot the shields on rocket troopers and some other things without having to cloak first. Then I just headshot and they are dead. 

Radius is something you would give the Salarian Engineer.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 15, 2012)

So, who is your favorite and least favorite Squadmate of each game?
ME1: Fav: Garrus- He was awesome in all 3 games. Least: kaiden. Bitch died on Virmire
ME2: I honestly can't pick a fav. it's like a 4 way tie between Mordin, Thane, Samara and Jack. For completely different reasons. Mordin is just hilarious. Thane is a badass. Samara had the best story. And Jack was just...Jack. Least: Jacob. Generic human....
ME3: Javik. No contest. Least:  Tali. Honestly, the fact that she just up and kills herself if you choose to spare the geth makes no sense.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 15, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So, who is your favorite and least favorite Squadmate of each game?
> ME1: Fav: Garrus- He was awesome in all 3 games. Least: kaiden. Bitch died on Virmire
> ME2: I honestly can't pick a fav. it's like a 4 way tie between Mordrin, Thane, Samara and Jack. For completely different reasons. Mordrin is just hilarious. Thane is a badass. Samara had the best story. And Jack was just...Jack. Least: Jacob. Generic human....
> ME3: Javik. No contest. Least:  Tali. Honestly, the fact that she just up and kills herself if you choose to spare the geth makes no sense.


ME1: Fav: Wrex! Do I need a reason? Least: Ashley. You know why.

I will admit in my first ME1 playthrough after Eden Prime I never saw Kaiden again until Virmire. When I saw him again I was like....who is this?  In my next playthrough I talked with him and such. I prefer him to Ashley. I always kill that skank.

ME2: None of them are Wrex.  I like Samara, Jack, Kasumi, Mordin, and Legion all equally. Well actually I might favor Legion.... Least: Jacob. So many reasons why.

ME3: Still no Wrex.  EDI or Garrus. EDI has great jokes and Garrus is Garrus. ME3: James. He isn't nearly as bad as I thought, but every other character in the squad is way better than him. He Spanglish was not appealing to me.

Tali didn't kill herself when I spared the geth. You just aren't pro.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2012)

HOLLY SHIT
My entire team did gold
WITHOUT GOING DOWN
We got the survive ten waves award

I was an asari justicar and my bud was a geth engie
I specced my bubble for radius, damage reduction and allied protection
 and his turret was a complete restore turret
Our krogan sentinel near the bubble and turret = unstoppable
Plus we had a massively pro salarian infiltrator


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> HOLLY SHIT
> My entire team did gold
> WITHOUT GOING DOWN
> We got the survive ten waves award
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 15, 2012)

What was your team? RIght now, the team I we're working on is...

Quarian Infiltrator (Sabatoge a Geth Prime anyone?)
Salarian Engineer (Decoy = LIFE SAVING)
Geth Engineer (shielding is AWESOMNE)
Anything (We like Krogan Soldiers/Vanguards or Adepts)


----------



## Jesus (Apr 15, 2012)

Just saw this ad - EA has no fucking shame.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 15, 2012)

That made me laugh.  I mean, it's true, not like how every movie says its the "best movie of the summer" or whatever.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 15, 2012)

LMFAO! It definately provoked a fan reaction all right.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Just saw this ad - EA has no fucking shame.





Well played, EA.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2012)

man i just got kicked from 3 lobbies in a row for being a shotgun salarian infiltrator


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

EA - 1
Fans - 0


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> EA - 1
> Fans - 0




This makes me very sad faic


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> man i just got kicked from 3 lobbies in a row for being a shotgun salarian infiltrator



Why?  I can see it working.  Only reason I kick someone is if I'm in a Gold match and they're under level 10.  Or if their N7 rating is under 40.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2012)

mfw this thread is all MP talk


----------



## DedValve (Apr 15, 2012)

I still didn't get my commendation pack from Raptor yet


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2012)

Look at that poll and then look at the results.

People are M A D.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Loaded poll is so obviously loaded. 

Guarantee 90% of people that play BioWare games have never even heard of any of those other devs.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I often do find the polls on there bias but they are interesting somewhat.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Loaded poll is so obviously loaded.
> 
> Guarantee 90% of people that play BioWare games have never even heard of any of those other devs.



Welcome back Krory.

And I have to admit, I haven't heard of all of those devs (like Bullfrog).


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Bullfrog was Peter Mollyneux's first developer group.

I know Criterion does Burnout. Most people SHOULD know Maxis. I know Mythic because of them being merged with BioWare but they haven't done anything spectacular. Not sure how many know Origin but they should. Pandemic isn't huge but they've done a few games people should have heard of. PopCap is.. come on, people, it's PopCap. And WestWood is another small one.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 15, 2012)

I have yet to get ANY of my accomadations from the weekends. Fuck you Bioware and your empty goddamn promisses. You're lucky I cannot log onto your shitty fucking forums.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2012)

I couldn't log onto their forums for the longest time, and now it says I have to wait 24 hours to post, but guess what it's been 4 days!


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

I got all of my weekend bonuses.

Like a boss.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 16, 2012)

You actually have to do a certain something to be able to get access to their forums. I forgot what it was though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

All I had to do was register.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't get any reward packs either. I think all PC gamers are "on hold". We're simply a second-class citizens now, publishers don't see PC market as important anymore. 

//HbS


----------



## Cromer (Apr 16, 2012)

X360 gamers are still the master race when it comes to Mass Effect.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 16, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Why?  I can see it working.  Only reason I kick someone is if I'm in a Gold match and they're under level 10.  Or if their N7 rating is under 40.



Proxy mine lvl 5 for damage then damage taken 
lvl 5 cloak
max energy drain for damage sheild damage

geth plasma shotgun X
charge GPSG -> tact cloak -> Proxy mine -> shoot brute/ravager banshee


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I got all of my weekend bonuses.
> 
> Like a boss.



Screw you dude. How'd you get the accodations? I'm a 360 gamer and I didn't get jack shit. I cannot even log onto the Bioware forums or into my EA account to bitch at them for this.

I'm a Sniper Infiltrator. Cannot go wrong there.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 16, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Just saw this ad - EA has no fucking shame.



 really LOL Not 1 bit of it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2012)

That feel when I did the MP challenge where you promote two lvl 20 characters and forgot to collect my packs and now they are gone.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2012)

The Boss said:


> That feel when I did the MP challenge where you promote two lvl 20 characters and forgot to collect my packs and now they are gone.



Your not alone


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 16, 2012)

I wasn't even OFFERED my two packs. Bioware fucked me again.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Sucks.

You missed out on absolutely nothing.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 16, 2012)

I needed Medigel, Op Survival Packs & Cobra missles. I have 0 of those. Premium SPectre packs don't like caughing them up. I get shitty weapon up grades or attachment upgrades.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I've gotten Medigel once.  

Just unlocked the Striker Assault Rifle...don't like it all that much.  Maybe I'm just not used to it yet, but as of right now I don't think it's that great.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I needed Medigel, Op Survival Packs & Cobra missles. I have 0 of those. Premium SPectre packs don't like caughing them up. I get shitty weapon up grades or attachment upgrades.



Don't keep buying the spectre packs, get the veteran pack they are honestly the best offer you can buy in the shop.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

>Buying SPs or PSPs for consumables

There's your problem right there.

By the way, supposedly the rest of Operation Raptor stuff should've been given out today.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2012)

n7 valiant fuck yeah.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fPjoB0i2BlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2012)

I got my Raptor Pack today, I was hoping it was the Resurgence one.  I got an N7 Hurricane.  Haven't used it yet, is it any good?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Hurricane was the SMG, right?

I really liked it, personally. Better than the other SMGs, Geth excluded since I have yet to use it. Again, just my opinion.

And they say Resurgence packs should start going out tomorrow afternoon, as is usual.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I got my Raptor Pack today, I was hoping it was the Resurgence one.  I got an N7 Hurricane.  Haven't used it yet, is it any good?



I would have rather gotten nothing. Good luck trying to hit anything that's not directly in front of your face. The kickback ruins it, not even Turians can handle that gun in medium range, hell they barely handle it in close range. 

Valiant is beastly, too bad it won't replace my widow or kishock until lvl X. God knows I'll never get that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 17, 2012)

should i rock the level X Avenger or the Level 1 Geth plasma Riffle


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2012)

Avenger.  When I had both of them at level 1, I felt that I was doing more damage with the Avenger.  Yeah, the Geth Plasma Rifle help a lot of rounds, but I never felt like it was doing nearly as much damage.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> should i rock the level X Avenger or the Level 1 Geth plasma Riffle



Even the geth can't save the geth plasma rifle.

It really depends on what you want to be. If your a caster your probably better off with a pistol, or a mattock but Avenger X is still pretty damn reliable against shields where biotic explosions lack in.

Anything else could use a stronger rifle. Then again rifles in general are pretty weak compared to the overpowered snipers, heavy pistols and shotguns.

Also nobody use SMG Ultralight Materials, it's glitched and even though the bar will show a cooldown if you check your powerwheel (or try it ingame) it won't have any effect at all. Currently it only works on Geth Plasma SMG and only that. Just thought ya'll should know.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KkONU3Cb-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Garrus Vakarian was named number 1 in GameRadar's


----------



## Anarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Garrus Vakarian was named number 1 in GameRadar's





> Hell, if your girlfriend told you she cheated on you with him, you'd ask for details before breaking down in tears, knowing that there's no chance you'd ever measure up to him when it comes to manliness.



Garrus


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Garrus is the video game equivalent of Good Guy Greg.

EVERYONE LOVES HIM.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2012)

Gonna open my pack later today.. I pray for a Vanguard Krogan.. but I bet I'll probably get a Batarian.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't really enjoy playing as the Fishermen (the net and harpoon gun for the Batarians make me think of them as fishermen).

Edit:  Just opened the Victory Pack; the thing was packed.  +5 MediGel, +5 Cobra Missile Launchers, +5 Thermal Clip Packs, Power Amplifier Module III, Power Efficiency Module I, +2 Cobra Missile Launchers, and Geth Engineer.

None of my other reward packs had so much in it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

I unlocked an Asari Justicar and Batarian Soldier during the weekend.

Batarian Soldier is pretty epic. Really loving him, especially with how lackluster the Justicar is.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

VICTORY PACKS ARE UP

ALSO, FOR 99000, YOU CAN GET A RESURGENCE PACK.

5 RANDOM ITEMS WITH AT LEAST 1 RESURGENCE RARE.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2012)

Why the hell are they giving us a special resurgence pack for 99,000 credits? Can't we just get the premium spectre/veteran packs or hell even the jumbo equipment one...having a pack that will give us only the new stuff makes the new stuff pointless and less special.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2012)

Just opened my pack.. got a Batarian Sentinel. Why do I even try.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't worry, you're not alone.  I was hoping to get a Broguard as well.  

Can you get a Particle Rifle in multiplayer?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>Get an awesome class
>People bitch like bitches


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2012)

I got a Bartarian Soldier...I don't even like the Soldier class...like at all!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> I unlocked an Asari Justicar and Batarian Soldier during the weekend.
> 
> Batarian Soldier is pretty epic. Really loving him, especially with how lackluster the Justicar is.



For once Krory
You are not entirely 100% correct
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCZrfFNrCXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> MFW there's no such thing as "special resurgence packs."



can i haz my apology now? :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

No. You cannot.

Because then, there was no Resurgence Pack.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 18, 2012)

It was a time lock post :33


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Your face is a time lock post.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 18, 2012)

Batarian soldier laughs at your pathetic attempts to harm my godlike shields. I always smile when pyros desperately panic when they realize their fire don't do shit on my shields.

Also, batarian sentinel, asari justicar and gethgineer specced properly and put on the same team is just broke. It really feels like cheating, even on condor, and that map sucks.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 18, 2012)

DedValve said:


> *Batarian soldier laughs at your pathetic attempts to harm my godlike shields. I always smile when pyros desperately panic when they realize their fire don't do shit on my shields.*
> 
> Also, batarian sentinel, asari justicar and gethgineer specced properly and put on the same team is just broke. It really feels like cheating, even on condor, and that map sucks.


Someone doesn't play on gold...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 18, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> Someone doesn't play on gold...



Gold is all I play son. Don't hate because Batarian shields are made with reaper tech 

Geth Pyros does shit to your shields, you can eat 2-3 rockets from a rocket trooper (you take 3 if your in melee animation), you can take all 3 hits from a prime, you can laugh at phantoms that get stunned simply being near you, you can take full clips from multiple assault troopers or a full clip from a cannibal/marauder and STILL have shields (or at the very least max amount of health assuming you didn't lose some prior) left over. I've tried this out too, a batarian soldier specced for maximum survivability and blade armor is beast, add the damage reduction from melee and it's even more beast. I'd easily put him over a krogan as my melee character. Not to mention Batarians are stun pro's. Everything gets stunned by a batarian and if not, their simply frozen in fear as you punch them in the face...repeatedly. 

I can take out pyros like nothing. In fact, the only thing that I can't really take out are turrets, atla's (instakill), banshees (obviously), and hunters (goes invisible and suddenly you magically miss) but thats why they invented guns. I haven't even begun to explain the wonders of ballistic blade > Graal/GPS > Punch > ballistic blade explosion combo. That tears shit up. Batarians are instant death close range, something the krogans sadly aren't (except a very good broguard).

Granted you can't go out there like crazy, but now whenever a pyro sneaks up from behind I literally have a good 4-5 seconds to react before my shields break and that's a lot. Not to mention your shields regenerate during melee animation, making it near perfect. Pair a batarian with a geth engineer and shields never break.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 18, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Gold is all I play son. Don't hate because Batarian shields are made with reaper tech
> 
> Geth Pyros does shit to your shields, you can eat 2-3 rockets from a rocket trooper (you take 3 if your in melee animation), you can take all 3 hits from a prime, you can laugh at phantoms that get stunned simply being near you, you can take full clips from multiple assault troopers or a full clip from a cannibal/marauder and STILL have shields (or at the very least max amount of health assuming you didn't lose some prior) left over. I've tried this out too, a batarian soldier specced for maximum survivability and blade armor is beast, add the damage reduction from melee and it's even more beast. I'd easily put him over a krogan as my melee character. Not to mention Batarians are stun pro's. Everything gets stunned by a batarian and if not, their simply frozen in fear as you punch them in the face...repeatedly.
> 
> ...


What!  I had no idea the Batarian soldier could be so beastly. 

What are yours specs?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

It can.

On Bronze.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 18, 2012)

For PC players, you can get a free M-90 Indra Sniper Rifle.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 18, 2012)

Maan you are missing out, Batarians have the best damage reduction in the game and that means they become bullet sponges. Let me see if I can remember since I'm not on the game now

* Graal Spike Thrower (or if your not hosting GPS works just as well)
* Max Blade Armor in damage protection (Rank 5 depends on what you choose in your passive)
* Max Ballistic blades (go for cone, range, explosive)
* Max the final tree in damage protection (alternatively  for rank 5 you can choose 15% shield recharge or heavy melee kill bonus, depending on what you choose should help you decide rank 5 on blade armor)
* Ignore incediary nades. you won't need em'.
* Max out batarian enforcer with weapon damage, you don't need weight reduction since ballistic blades still has a pretty low cooldown of 5 seconds with a GPSIII

If done right you can take a shitload of damage and deal a ton more. Don't rush into battle but I handle myself pretty well only going into cover during panic moments, never feeling restricted to the wall for protection since my armor is pretty badass. Anything that goes nears you is already dead since GPS/Graal/Ballistic blades/Blade armor ALL stun even boss enemies giving you plenty of time to punch and repeat or do whatever the hell you want. 

The ballistic blades are glitched giving them near cheap powers. If you go with cone the spread is already extremely impressive, however the glitch gives you a full 360 degree range for up to 15 meters if you spec'd it in range. That's just fucking cheap but oh' so awesome. You don't even need to aim, just shoot, something always gets caught in the 360 range....ALWAYS.

Also I'm currently gonna lvl up my engineer and try out a full healing geth and see how that goes.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 18, 2012)

Me gusta. I will have to relvl my soldiers. I don't want to waste a respecs just yet. 

Funny that I say this even though I have 7 of them.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 18, 2012)

shit your lucky. The game never gave me respec so now I'm stuck at 3 thanks to the patch 

And now every time I use one I immediately get one back instead of a useless weapon upgrade like arc pistol 

I want my useless weapons


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my Turian Solder. I tear shit up with my fully upgraded Marksman and Revenant II.

Finally saw a Broguard today. Those mofo's are huge! The guy playing was decimating the opposition.

So, when are those Resurgence pack becoming available?  I checked on my PS3, and didn't see any available for purchase.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

The packs for the event already came out and the Resurgence Packs are already out. I've bought two so far.

I got another Batarian Soldier color unlock and a Broguard. Got myself a Justicar and Striker I previously.

My brother's unlocked Bat Soldier and Sentinel, Gethgineer and Gethfiltrator so far as well as up to Geth SMG II.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 18, 2012)

Packs aren't out on the PS3 version. They where but they got glitched so their being taken down until it's fixed, much like the raptor commendation packs before them. 

This leads me to believe that they'll last a week more. Link: 


Also, HOLY FUCKING SHIT. Batarian max damage reduction + heavy melee + inside asari justicar damage reduction bubble = invincibility!

You could throw a punch, lose your shields during your weak period, throw another punch and regain those shields. Goddamn batarians just wiped the floor with Krogans in close range.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 18, 2012)

i have unlocked all classes today :33


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 18, 2012)

also with bat sentinel a phantom hit me twice and broke her sword 
I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 19, 2012)

In the last five games I've played in, someone always leaves right before the first wave.  Pissing me off.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 19, 2012)

^ I hate that it seriously just ruins the feeling of the game and I just want to wipe so we can start over.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 19, 2012)

It's one of the things I hate the most.  Second is people trying to play Silver or Gold when they're low levels.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 19, 2012)

Or they try out some ridiculous build like Asari Vanguard Stasis Sniper WITHOUT biotic charge.

Edit: I just realized my avatar matches what I just said perfectly, that is how I looked too when I saw that crap.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 19, 2012)

What's a good build for the Asari Vanguard?  

So I just finished a Gold match, and we did good.  Then, on the next game, two of the guys decide that we did so well it would be a good idea to start new characters.  Some people...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 19, 2012)

I still need to do a bunch of gold matches, silver is basically fodder for me now.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8TIFlSTH2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 19, 2012)

OH MAN LOL
I just killed a banshee with my blade armor xD
She did a double claw swipe and i was like OH FU IM DOWN
because i had no shields on silver
then she falls over screaming and the kill feed said [Blade Armor] Banshee

i love you 150% damage return
I really do :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8TIFlSTH2I[/YOUTUBE]



Really cool, but these REAPER sounds really kills the melody. I hated it with the original too. End one and for all is also nice but the climax thing is kind of annoying, I want one that just loops.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 19, 2012)

I just don't like the multiplayer. Is that wrong of me? I only play it to have my GC at 100%


----------



## Bioness (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Yes you are wrong and should feel bad.

No one does single player anymore.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 19, 2012)

Have been using my friends batarian sentinel, LOVE it. 


Submission net + melee = win


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, you're still alive.


----------



## Cocoa (Apr 19, 2012)

Representin'


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2012)

Just unlocked the Broguard.  What skills should I max out?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't listen to builds, play around with it, experience is your best friend.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2012)

It's just that I heard that as an Asari Vanguard you should use Stasis Bubble and a Sniper, right?  I was just wondering if there was something like that for the Krogan.  I would have never thought to use a sniper on a Vanguard.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2012)

I just said a few post ago that build is stooooppppid.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2012)

I just like charging enemies.  Except that's only viable in Bronze.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2012)

You can do it in Silver as well if you are smart.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2012)

I charged and heavy melee'd 4 banshees to death in silver with KROGUARD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2012)

I for one fucking love the Kroguard.

I feel like a fucking tank. eh beats the shit out of Geth Primes, Atluses and Brutes and doesn't afraid of anything.

I though just use Carnage on Banshees. >instakilled by banshees a few too many times


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2012)

So after doing Silver forever I go to Bronze to train all my level 1s.

And then end up topping the score for around 90% of the games as these low level characters with my teammates nearly maxed out.

As my Asari Justicar at level 5 I ended up being HALF of the score with a level 15 and 18. Bitches get carried.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2012)

WELL
THIS WAS FUN

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCZrfFNrCXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 20, 2012)

Biotic Charging a Banshee is REALLY dangerous business.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2012)

i want a kroguard 

been playing with my soldier krogen it's fun 

but i want that emergency charge back to full shield xD


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2012)

Rana Thanoptis was indoctrinated?
makes sense.
Spying on Krogan both times...
How amusing.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2012)

Multiplayer convo all day erry day.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

>Complaining about multiplayer discussion
>Those people don't even attempt any other kind of discussion aside from bitching

Kids these days...


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 20, 2012)

After playing a couple matches with the Sentinel (Batarrian) I have decided I do not like the Sentinel class in the very least.

Got my Victory & Resurgence packs FINALLY. Too bad I didn't get my 1.5 million reapers dead pack...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2012)

Sentinel is only good for having the superior Krogan (compared to the soldier)

But then the Kroguard is an even more superior Krogan.

So Sentinel now just sucks lol.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2012)

*Top Tier:*
Engineer

Both Geth and Salarian engys are fucking sick and useful as hell. Even the human engys are pretty good with their drones.

If you're going to play gold, don't even bother if you aren't an engy or a quarian infiltrator.

*Good Tier:*
Adept
Infiltrator
Vanguard

In the right hands all these classes are extremely useful and deadly.
Kroguard is my favorite of them all. Urdnot Shepard pek

*Okay Tier:*
Sentinel

Turian is like a wannabe Engy which is okay I guess but on the whole the lack of mobility, you might as well use a Krogan. Which to that end is pretty great. But since the Kroguard has more or less tech armor and can recharge barriers by charging, it is vastly superior in every way.


*Do people even play with it? tier:*
Soldier

Batarian mite b cool but I've yet to unlock either of them. Also need the Asari Justicar.

But yeah, to my point Soldiers don't have anything other classes don't do better.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 20, 2012)

Trust me, Krogan Soldier is sick. Battlefield 3 Soldier is BLEH at best. Human soldier is eh. Havne't unlocked Turian or Batarian.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2012)

Muk said:


> i want a kroguard
> 
> been playing with my soldier krogen it's fun
> 
> but i want that emergency charge back to full shield xD



I like my Krogan Sentinel more than my Krogan Soldier. I'll admit, I do get a little charge happy, and forget about cover. So Sentinel is more my style.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 20, 2012)

It will probably be all MP talk until the summer DLC. 

And then more bitching.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 20, 2012)

Batarians - Contrary to popular belief Geth Pyros do not heal their shields and they are not in fact allergic to medi-gel. No more sneaky racist moves from you humans!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesus fuck, why can't I land a team that sticks together ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2012)

I've found that the only time that randoms stick together is when playing Gold matches.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 20, 2012)

I love the Batarian Soldier. Especially that net power he has.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought the Soldier has the Ballistic Blades.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, Bat Soldier has Ballistic Blades.

Sent has the net.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2012)

Just unlocked the Batarian Soldier.  I'll probably try him out when I get my Broguard to level 20.  I like the Claymore, but it just makes my recharge speed so slow.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 20, 2012)

Got both Batarian classes. Still want my Broguard.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 21, 2012)

Just found this on reddit. Thought I'd pass it along cause this is just amazing.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2012)

LONG HAIRED FEMSHEP


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any news regarding the "new" endings?


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Roflmao    .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, I'm still in denial.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, summer this year it's supposed to expand on their endings, no make new ones to replace, which is BULL CRAP.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2012)

I knew we couldn't talk about just the multiplayer forever.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 21, 2012)

Are we back to bitching again ?


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

"What?! WE're not getting new endings even though they've been saying it for two months?! FUCK THAT SHIT!"


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2012)

<-- Does care about the endings situation.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 21, 2012)

It better not be some slideshow picture BS and use actual cinematics and hopefully some gameplay.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2012)

I. Am. Krogan!!!!

Fuck you bad luck, I finally got my Krogan. After about 2 months of farming, I finally got one.

My life is complete. Bitches better watch out .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2012)

Sentinel or Soldier?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2012)

Sentinel. I would have preferred a Soldier, but I'm good with  Sentinel.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 22, 2012)

Which ones are y'all lackin?

Finally unlocked Asari Vanguard today. Decent if played well. But not really my style.

The ones I still need are both Batarians, Asari Justicar and Quarian Engy.

Lol @ not getting Krogans. On my Krogan soldier, its unlocked everything but skin color. And I just got a secondary color on my Krogaurd.

Also Sentinel is superior to Soldier (but inferior to Kroguard) Particularly because detonating your armor is very useful in tight areas.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2012)

Drell Vanguard and Quarian Infiltrator are the only ones I have left.  I think.


----------



## Jena (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Are we back to bitching again ?



Yup! 



Sunuvmann said:


> Which ones are y'all lackin?
> 
> Finally unlocked Asari Vanguard today. Decent if played well. But not really my style.
> 
> ...



I'm missing...

Asari Justicar
Turian Soldier
Turian Sentinel
Broguard
Geth Hunter
Geth Engineer

I bought a second Resurgence pack, GAVE ME A DRELL ADEPT AND BATARIAN SOLDIER AGAIN! What the crap Bioware! I wish they'd patch it so you can only get a class ONCE and not multiple times.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm just missing the Krogan Vanguard.

What's a "Broguard"?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Which ones are y'all lackin?
> 
> Finally unlocked Asari Vanguard today. Decent if played well. But not really my style.
> 
> ...



I'm missing:
Asari Adept
Asari Justicar
Both Batarians
Broguard 
Gethfiltrator
Salarian Engineer
Drell Vanguard

The only one I really want though is the Asari Adept. Why can I ALWAYS get an Asari Vanguard, but never an Asari Adept ?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm missing:
Drell Adept
Asari Adept/Justicar
Krogan Soldier
Batarian Soldier
Geth Engineer/Infiltrator
Salarian Infiltrator
Asari Vanguard
Krogan Vanguard

I'm missing a whole lot of shit .


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I'm just missing the Krogan Vanguard.
> 
> What's a "Broguard"?



man, GTFO out of the topic. Anyone real mass effect player knows who the Brogan are, and what a Broguard is.

I'm probably going to drop $25 getting 2400 or so microsoft points and BUY the rest of what I want, hopefully I can pack 'em.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol, microtransactions... you've sucked in so many complete morons.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 22, 2012)

To be fair I believe the main reasons the Resurgance dlc was free was because of microtransactions, and I wouldn't mind it if it means more free stuff.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Of course that's why it was free. They're getting all the money they need from people spending hundreds of dollars trying to unlock in-game items.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2012)

Ain't that the damn truth. I'm about to pay $25+ to get my Broguard.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 22, 2012)

Why waste money like that?

You can get a resurgance pack from just 3 silver matches :I


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why waste money like that?
> 
> You can get a resurgance pack from just 3 silver matches :I



Easy, I don't have the patience. Plus, there's an alarming rate of people who will get a Partial Evacuation because they're too busy being stupid and killing a few more enemies. Besides, more money to be made on Gold, and I found my perfect Gold Group.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Ain't that the damn truth. I'm about to pay *$25+ *to get my Broguard.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey, so long as multiplayer dlc keeps being free I don't care who is spending what on what. Microtransactions is where it's at. 

I do just fine farming gold when I need extra credits.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but unless I have a good group on Gold, the people care more about killing enemies than completing the objectives.  Pisses me off when I'm the only one going about completing the objectives.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 22, 2012)

uploading objectives are the worst. Especially when it's in a poorly defensible position. 

I wish there where more objectives, singleplayer had some pretty neat ones, even simple ones that I can't believe aren't in. such as grab something and bring it back to the shuttle, evacuate civilians, etc. 

Something other than the same 3 objectives and maybe even map specific objectives would be cool.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2012)

Especially when you're the only one in there uploading it.  People seem to think that because I'm playing as an Infiltrator that I'm able to all the uploading objectives by myself.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 22, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Maybe it's just me, but unless I have a good group on Gold, the people care more about killing enemies than completing the objectives.  Pisses me off when I'm the only one going about completing the objectives.



Not just on Gold bro, but on everything else. I found that I was the only one running around the map uploading data! 

And those missions when you gotta stand in one big circle and upload data. Everybody else is half-way across the map and before you know it, you're taking on 2 Banshees and a Brute by yourself .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2012)

I meant I usually don't run into that problem in Gold.  Usually those people know what they're doing.  Of course, there are always some bad games, but usually it works out pretty well.

But everyone else, man sometimes I get so pissed that I was the only one who did the objectives the first two times they came up, that on Wave 10 I don't do the objectives.  Might be petty of me, but I like to think that they deserved it.  It's kinda funny when they realize that no one is doing the objectives when 1 minute is left that they start running around like headless chickens.

Another reason why I don't use my mic, I would probably end up cussing out all the stupid teammates I get.  Doesn't everyone get the same amounts of credits and experience, regardless of their points?  I think it worked that way in the demo.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 22, 2012)

Gone for 2 weeks, did I miss anything important MP wise?


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Aside from the DLC, no.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 22, 2012)

Operation Exorcist: gotta kill 8 million banshees. with your bare fists...as drell. good luck!


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Done and done.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Ain't that the damn truth. I'm about to pay $25+ to get my Broguard.



What is a Broguard >.>



forgotten_hero said:


> Maybe it's just me, but unless I have a good group on Gold, the people care more about killing enemies than completing the objectives.  Pisses me off when I'm the only one going about completing the objectives.



This, I swear I have to remind people that the objectives make enemies stop responding. On this one gold match it was always me and this other guy running and dying to complete the x 4 objectives.

Bunch of dumb lazy bitches.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What is a Broguard >.>



Bro-guard.  The prefix, "Bro-" comes from the race of Brogan, or better known as "Krogan".  The suffix, "-guard" comes from the class of Vanguard.  Thus, a Broguard is a Krogan Vanguard.  





Bioness said:


> This, I swear I have to remind people that the objectives make enemies stop responding. On this one gold match it was always me and this other guy running and dying to complete the x 4 objectives.
> 
> Bunch of dumb lazy bitches.



I've had that problem too.  Sometimes, I'm able to sneak around and make it using cloak.  If I'm lucky, I'll have one guy following me around to cover me.  I love it when the Asari Justicar is with me so they can throw up that Biotic Sphere.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

Legion my favorite squadmate :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 23, 2012)

Man I never have any luck getting Krogans. 

And Batarian heavy melee smh. so damn long.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

I <3 Bat's HM.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 23, 2012)

I played the LONGGEST Gold Farm last night. 42:35... team of...

Geth Engineer
Geth Infiltrator
Salarian Engineer
Geth Infiltrator

I'm thinking I'm the sore thumb. But I was the reason we stayed alive. God bless Decoy. hopefully they never nerf it, unlike Blizzard. Blizzard would have nerfed it LONG ago.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

sentinel net + heavy melee =


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 23, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I played the LONGGEST Gold Farm last night. 42:35... team of...
> 
> Geth Engineer
> Geth Infiltrator
> ...



were you on firebase white?


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

ballistic blades + heavy melee = not fair to the enemies. 

That's why the Batarian melee is so long, he wants to give his enemies a fair chance at running away, to bad those 4 eyes paralyze his enemies with fear so he just takes his sweet time so that the enemy can gather their last thoughts before losing their heads.


Anyone notice that sometimes when you punch a geth BLOOD comes out? That's how badass the batarians are. I just wish they had actual skintones that where so vibrant in the singleplayer. In MP the batarians look dead.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

disruptor ammo + bat heavy melee = OH SHIT THAT FUCKING FUNNY


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2012)

Bat melee takes forever to charge up.  Not worth it imo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

I like one-shotting a Nemesis with a Bat HM and watching their head explode.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

Sentinel net >


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like one-shotting a Nemesis with a Bat HM and watching their head explode.



i like it when a phantom breaks her sword on me in my heavy melee attack invincible frames  because of blade armor and it flattens her


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i like it when a phantom breaks her sword on me in my heavy melee attack invincible frames  because of blade armor and it flattens her



Like Scrat losing his acorn. I bet she sobs quietly before her head explodes.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Sentinel net >


Another thing that takes a while to load.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Another thing that takes a while to load.



You never complained went Kaidan took a while to unload on your femaleshep Shoko


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like Scrat losing his acorn. I bet she sobs quietly before her head explodes.



Yeah.  hell she screams after it her head is off too O:


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Bat melee takes forever to charge up.  Not worth it imo.



The damage reduction is insane even on gold, he can stun or paralyze enemies completely, he can use it as offense or defense (punch the air just for the damage reduction), any enemies locked on don't move at all and the power is ridiculous, usually causing instant headshots if enemy has under 50-75% of health/armor left on gold. 

It's the best heavy melee in the game, way better than the krogan if only for the stupid amount of damage reduction.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> were you on firebase white?



Firebase Giant/Tuchanka. We were doing the Salaran Decoy method. We didn't have any rockets.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> You never complained went Kaidan took a while to unload on your femaleshep Shoko


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahaha.

Is it a new thing to do Gold farming on Firebase Ghost with Cerberus?  I've been in a bunch of games where they've been doing that.  I think it's a bit more difficult than Firebase White with Geth.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 23, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Is it a new thing to do Gold farming on Firebase Ghost with Cerberus?  I've been in a bunch of games where they've been doing that.  I think it's a bit more difficult than Firebase White with Geth.



Is that what some people are doing? lol Think I had a guy on the team once who wanted to camp in that building down in the pit area. He was telling all of us to go there, but I and the others just ignored him. One guy joined him for a couple of rounds, but came back after he saw that me and the other guy were still up and running around.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Firebase white/Reapers = stupid easy with all biotics. Especially since there is a glitch that renders all banshees absolutely useless. 

Waaaaaay more fun than white/geth and just as easy if done right but it proves just how extremely cheap firebase white is and how campy it is.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 24, 2012)

What's the glitch that renders all banshees useless?  Their usually the ones that give me the most trouble.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 24, 2012)

gave the Batarian Sentinel another chance, and I gotta say I'm liking it more and more. 

Also got the Disciple, so it looks like me and my four eyed freak are going to be wrecking face some more


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you sure it is a glitch? And if it is, you might want to avoid exploiting it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 24, 2012)

I just ran into a glitch while I was doing a Gold match on Firebase White.  We were camping in that usual room, and I got killed.  My teammate revived me, but when I got back up, I was teleported to the landing pad (where you're dropped off).


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2012)

good news guy, the hurricane is no longer useless and actually the best SMG now. And singularity got raped with a buff stick.


The banshee glitch on firebase white. Go camp in your usual spot, however have 3 people camp behind the second counter (the one all the way in the back where you do the uploading objectives) and one player camp behind the usual counter. Make sure that when a banshee comes that 1 player is attacking it to draw attention. You MUST attack the banshee(s) to draw their attention, if done right they will try to jump or charge over the counter but will be unable to and they'll just stay stuck, constantly trying to reach you. Meanwhile the other 3 players can just continue to rape everything else or unload on the banshee's. Your choice, either way this affect all banshees.

If someone is outside however the banshees may teleport directly behind you, so long as the 3 players are far enough away from the banshees and that 1 guy is doing his job making sure he's attracting the banshee's attention, they'll get stuck.

Also beware of nova, if your shooting while she does nova you'll get pushed out of cover and the glitch could stop working as she'll immediately teleport around the counter. Just stay low when she does nova and then unload all your biotics on her again.

It works all the time. If that 1 player isn't attacking the banshee however the banshee will just ignore him/her and go after the other 3 players. 

It's not really a glitch like I said before, it's just abusing the poor enemy AI as the banshees will continuously try to get at the player through the counter when it's completely impossible rather than go around the counter where it is very possible when every other enemy is capable of doing it (and they will, so that 1 player better have his friends watching his back).


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 24, 2012)

wait singularity is useful now?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 24, 2012)

the hurricane is useful now?

Sweet, now all my classes can use it and not just my Turian Soldier.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2012)

I like how Kelly took care of my fish while I was in jail.  And I didn't know I had to go catch my hamster in the Engineering Subdeck until my second playthrough.  I was worried he had died in between the games.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's some cut lines from the final mission, I liked the jack one :33


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

I really think the game could have been much better if we had a lot more squadmates, like if you seriously screw crap up you end up with just 2 at the end.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck you Spectre Pack for giving me a goddamn arc pistol III. 

I want a fucking Geth Plasma SMG


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2012)

how did singularity get buffed? O:


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Apr 25, 2012)

Here you go:

Singularity Power
- Base duration that enemies are held in the air increased from 4 to 6 seconds
- Base singularity duration increased from 15 to 25 seconds
- Evolution 3 damage per second increased from 20 to 50
- Evolution 4 recharge speed bonus increased from 30% to 35%
- Evolution 6 detonation damage increased from 300 to 500
- Evolution 6 detonation radius increased from 5 meters to 7 meters


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

HOLY SHIT Matriarch Aethyta is in ME3? 

And that revelation 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The bartender matriarch from ME2 that suggests the Asari build mass relays of their own turns out to be none other than


*Spoiler*: __ 



seriously big spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



Liara's mother...err father.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

It's not spoilers since it was in ME2.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

On another note...

Rank the three games on Insanity from easiest to hardest.

For me:

ME3
ME2
ME1


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not spoilers since it was in ME2.



there was never any mention of her family life other than her parents in me2. In me3 she drops a bomb on you. 

Also me3 piss easy
Me1 piss easy if your a soldier or specced perfectly at lvl 60 anything less is stupidly hard, but even then manageable
Me2 just plain cheap against the player. I managed to get through it with minor difficulty as a sentinel but those fucking collector fights where easily the worst, especially the iff mission.

Now I forget, is ardaak yakshi a recessive gene that few asari have or is it an occurrence that only happens when an asari mates with another asari? Or both (as in an asari with the gene, such as samara could theoretically give birth to a non-ardak yakshi if she mates outside her species)

sent from windows phone


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Aethyta mentions that she fathered a pureblooded daughter but the relationship did not work out and the "mother" kept the child, so she lost track of her. Later on in the Lair of the Shadow Broker, if you look at the feed for Aethyta, she is seen drinking while  looking at a photo of Liara. It's pretty black and white.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> On another note...
> 
> Rank the three games on Insanity from easiest to hardest.
> 
> ...



It's funny because that is how I rank the quality of the games from lowest to highest 
Well maybe switch 2 and 3
i really loved the OG ME1.

I so snarky :33

also someone was hoping that if Athena's parents lived that Liara's grandpa would be Wrex
WHICH WOULD HAVE BEEN SORTA COOL I GUESS
I MEAN GRANDPA BATTLEMASTER KROGAN URDNOT WREX
WHO'D WANT THAT?


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish I could still play ME1 without it being the worst game ever.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wish I could still play ME1 without it being the worst game ever.



Even worse than superman 64? T_T

Why you no love me1? :<
It's big and expansive
The mako as clumsy as it was gave us a scale of our galaxy
The character building/stats did sorta get ridiculous 
I mean lift was the only biotic power that worked on saren
And i LOVED that acheivemtns unlocked bonus powers
Lift on an infiltrator/soldier/engie


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

The mako didn't give us a scale of the galaxy - all it did is demonstrate, "Yeah... BioWare needs to just NOT do vehicles in their games. Ever." And the buildings and environments in ME1 were just as bad, if not worse, than DAII. Even the "unique" areas, it was easy to see that every couple feet was just a copy-and-paste that was reminiscent of shit that should've gone out the window in the 32-bit era.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2012)

So mean :<

I miss chaining together 6 talents with an adept 
stasis -> warp -> lift -> singularity -> throw -> carnage

Good times with chain combos :33

To bad nothing in ME3 would survive that 
well armored enemies yes
but thats sad

Hell i love that a low level mook could survive all that adept combo chaining in me1


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2012)

New challenge for the week:

_When it comes to retrieving classified data, Cerberus has been beating the allied forces to the punch. New intelligence has tipped us off to one of their offensives, and it is time to give the N7 teams the payback they want.

Allied Goal: Kill 1,000,000 Cerberus Phantoms
Squad Goal: Survive until extraction on any map and any enemy on Gold difficulty.

Successful completion of the Allied Goal will grant all players a Victory Pack.
Successful completion of the squad goal awards a Commendation Pack to all squadmates.

Operation Exorcist will run from 6:00PM PST, Friday April 27th until 5:00AM PST, Monday April 30th. Exorcist will be available on PC and Xbox 360 only. Please remember to set “Upload Gameplay Feedback” to “on” in the online options to be able to participate in Operation Exorcist.

Good luck and see you on the battlefield._


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2012)

Gold.....ill try but ive never gotten past wave 3 on gold...


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

1,000,000 Phantoms should be a cakewalk.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Gold.....ill try but ive never gotten past wave 3 on gold...



You just need good teammates who aren't retarded.  As in they don't run off on their own and they actually help you get the objectives.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Gold.....ill try but ive never gotten past wave 3 on gold...



That must be horrible 



forgotten_hero said:


> You just need good teammates who aren't retarded.  As in they don't run off on their own and they actually help you get the objectives.



^ This, I just did a bunch of gold runs with both the map and enemy on random, only wiped two times and on a 10 wave and a 6 wave, but playing against reapers on gold gets the blood rushing good. Wave 10 you look out and see 3 brutes just charging for you while two banshee are playing tag with the team mates.

I think Bioware made it so you could only have two or three Banshees up at a time and as soon as one dies the next one appears, we needed to kill at least 15 of the buggers before the extraction.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2012)

I can take the Brutes down pretty easily using Tactical Cloak, Widow, and Proximity Mine.  It's the Banshees I can't stand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2012)

hmm Slarian infiltrator, Krogan Soldier, asari vanguard or justicar for a gold run?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2012)

I would go with Salarian Infiltrator or Justicar.  I use my Justicar in a support role; that biotic sphere move is amazing when you're camping, along with a Geth Engineer speced for healing.  

And the Infiltrator just owns.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2012)

None of them. Use a Geth Infiltrator


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 25, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I think Bioware made it so you could only have two or three Banshees up at a time and as soon as one dies the next one appears, we needed to kill at least 15 of the buggers before the extraction.


Even the biggest of idiots knows that a Banshee is bad news. During extraction, our lone wolf will usually start hauling ass once he hears that Banshee cry.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2012)

Man, with that new challenge up (surviving a wave on Gold), I have a feeling a that a lot of people who shouldn't be playing on Gold will be.  I think it'll be tough to find a match with people that know what they're doing.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

It's not gonna be that hard since everyone is gonna be doing firebase white. That map abuses any faction fairly easy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, you'd be surprised.  I've been in some games with really, really, really retarded players.  I've been the only one running around to get the data (the four locations one) or when there's the hold the location one, I've been the only one in there.  It's really painful to see how bad some people are.

Edit:  Just unlocked the Turian Sentinel, making my collection of characters complete.  Unless they add more at a later date, but for now I caught them all.  Now I'm just hoping for the Black Widow.  

Anyone know if you can get a Particle Rifle online?


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes you can, I got one nad it's TRASH. I use the Striker or Falcon. I also got hte Black Window


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 26, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just unlocked the Turian Sentinel, making my collection of characters complete.



Lucky. I have yet to unlock a Krogan


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 26, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Yes you can, I got one nad it's TRASH. I use the Striker or Falcon. I also got hte Black Window



Man, way to dash my hopes.  It was so overpowered in single player, that I was hoping it would be just as overpowered in multiplayer.  

Maybe I'm just not used to using the Striker or Falcon, but I just don't do that well when I use either one of them.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2012)

You CANNOT unlock the Particle Rifle in Multiplayer. You have to buy it. It's a code that comes with certain ME3 accessories (such as the ME3 mousepad, or the ME3 Razr Onza controller, ME3 comic collection, etc.)

Each accessory comes with a rank code. For example if you buy 2 ME3 mousepads, the first code will give you Collector Rifle I, the second will be useless. You must buy all 10 accessories to rank it to Collector Rifle X. That'll probably be around $1000.

The collector rifle in MP is different from the Prothean Particle Beam in singleplayer. The Collector rifle is shit. Hope that helps.

Also the Falcon is shit and the Striker is very situational.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, that clears it up.  I know about the codes for the Collector Rifle, and I never really liked it all that much in Mass Effect 2.  But the Prothean Particle Rile is so overpowered.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations, PS3 players. Sony got their panties out of a bunch and you can now participate in the events.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2012)

And I'm sure that it will be completely problem free in the near future.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You CANNOT unlock the Particle Rifle in Multiplayer. You have to buy it. It's a code that comes with certain ME3 accessories (such as the ME3 mousepad, or the ME3 Razr Onza controller, ME3 comic collection, etc.)
> 
> Each accessory comes with a rank code. For example if you buy 2 ME3 mousepads, the first code will give you Collector Rifle I, the second will be useless. You must buy all 10 accessories to rank it to Collector Rifle X. That'll probably be around $1000.
> 
> ...



Hate to urinate on your wounds... ahh who am I kidding? I love doing that. Flacon is awesome, Strike is thrash.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe before it got nerfed. Not anymore.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 27, 2012)

falcon is trash. Its damage, fire rate, reload, all pathetic. Striker is ok, not fantastic or overpowered like the other guns in the game, and more of a gimmick than anything but it's still useable. 

This game has a balance problem, until recently the overpowered weapons stayed overpowered and everything else got nerfed. Now their buffing weapons but there's still the problem that n7 weapons are trashed compared to gold, and carnifex, widow, GPS still dominate the weapons. If everything else keeps getting buffed rather than nerfed as they have been doing then a lot more guns would be far more viable.

As it stands I can't even use falcon in bronze :/

saber is also pretty pathetic, and its n7 to...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Congratulations, PS3 players. Sony got their panties out of a bunch and you can now participate in the events.



Yes . Thanks for the news.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 28, 2012)

Pistols are trash. I need killing power, not stopping power. I still prefer the Claymore shotgun as up to Silver I one shot Geth & Cerberus, still cann't get a head shot on Geth to save my life. Little more risky on Gold.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Pistols are trash.



Carnifex, Paladin and Phalanx would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2012)

So I am already sick of Phantoms I swear they increased the amount in the games.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Phantoms are annoying in droves, especially when I'm using a class that can't deal with them adequately. I also hate being blindsided and instakilled by one of them. 

But it feels so good punching their heads off after catching them with my Submission Net.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Pistols are trash. I need killing power, not stopping power. I still prefer the Claymore shotgun as up to Silver I one shot Geth & Cerberus, still cann't get a head shot on Geth to save my life. Little more risky on Gold.



the carnifex and paladin say hi.

Beth plasma shotgun, widow, carnifex are amongst the most used and tip guns in the game. Carnifex has low weight and high damage, its so powerful that even noncasters use it as their primary or secondary. Its just that good.

GPS don't get headshots unlike the graal. Other guns are great such as graal, claymore, kishock, hurricane (post buff), etc. but there is a reason why those 3 guns sit at the top of the chain.

Edit: ignore the stupid grammar from my oh so helpful autocomplete on my phone.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

>Claymore

Lololololol

lrn2GraalorGethPlasma


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 28, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Carnifex, Paladin and Phalanx would like to have a word with you.



Funny enough, so did my urine and them. Not sure if it's related or not, but my urine won becaue it sported a Claymore and/or a Falcon IV.

I don't have a Geth Plasma Shotgun. Even if I did, I still wouldn't use it since I gotta charge it to make it strongger than a Claymore. I rather not die waiting for a charge. I rather blast away their shields/barriers then Brogan/Batarian melee the crap out of them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> it sported a Claymore


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

>Having to charge a Plasma



What a noob.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 28, 2012)

Unless they nuked the Claymore, a non-charged GPS < Claymore round. Simple fact of the matter.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

GPS takes .5 seconds to charge. Auto aims, targets, 3 charged shots per reload or 5 shots per reload much faster than a Claymore shot-reload-shot (Claymore does NOT ignore the shield gate), by the time a claymore downs an enemy a GPS downs 3.

Graal actually has the advantage of being the best shotgun in the game, on the fact that it actually ignores the shield gate. (For those that don't know, shield gate is the mechanic that removes any additional damage done after shields are down. This is why Snipers do not do headshots on gold even if the enemy has only 1 bar of shields left, there is no additional damage done to health/armor. This works both ways on enemies and you (if a rocket hits you while your shields are low, your shields break but no additional damage is done to your health). 

Claymore is good, don't get me wrong but GPS and Graal outmatches it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 28, 2012)

There's a video on YouTube of someone soloing gold Cerberus as an asari vanguard and he ended up killing 50ish phantoms, so there are a lot per match....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 28, 2012)

Dammit why can't I get an upgraded Vindicator online ? I can't even get a lvl II upgrade for the damn thing .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

spend god knows how many credits on Spectre packs, get arc pistol upgrades up the ass. 

Buy a Veteran pack, get Krogan Sentinel. 

smh.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm trying to get a Black Widow.  And a rifle scope, or at the very least a Mattock.

And man, last night I was trying to find some Gold matches.  Most of them were filled with people under level 10.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Am I the only one that is loving the Multiplayer Manifest? I don't know why.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 28, 2012)

What's that?


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Log on to the BioWare social site, and go to Games, make sure you're in Mass Effect 3 and the last option: Multiplayer Manifest

It lists all of the weapons, consumables, mods and characters in multiplayer and shows which you have and which you don't, and what level are the ones you have.

Splits them up by Common, Uncommon, Rare, Ultra-Rare, and Promotional.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah this Manifest is pretty sweet . 

I just noticed I have a lvl 9 Mantis that I don't even use.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Mantis is sweet, doubly so since I don't have a Valiant/Widow/Black Widow


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2012)

Man, it's pretty sick.  Just realized that I have all of the Rare guns, didn't even know that.  I just wish it was like Bungiee's tracking for Halo games, where it kept the number of kills you made with each weapon.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know, when I unlock the Geth Plasma Shotgun, I'll test this theory. But right now, a Claymore to the face seems to win me every fight save Atlas (which is Melee intense), Brutes and Geth Pryros.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0udREmT7zgE[/YOUTUBE]

Please take notes bioware


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 29, 2012)

Tried Gold for the first time yesterday, due to that phantom-challenge thing Bioware is sponsoring. Did pretty well with randoms. Managed to actually win most of the time (5/7). 

I was a little disappointed though as I thought Gold would be harder (only tried Cerberus). Additionally, I was using a less than optimal Turian Sentinel with random assortments of guns every 2-3 rounds. Are Reapers or Geth more of a challenge?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally, I have trouble taking down Banshees.  Other than that, I feel that Geth are the easiest to take down.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2012)

I hate Geth & Reapers on Gold. 

Fucking Pyros and Hunters. And the Ravagers, oh god the Ravagers.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2012)

Geth - Team Full of engineers/infiltrators/sentinels
Reapers  - Team full of biotics
Cerberus - Team full of infiltrators/engineers/adepts

Get the right team that compliments each other and it's really easy. Reapers are pathetic when everyone is setting up or triggering biotic explosions for example.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]0udREmT7zgE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Please take notes bioware



It's... it's beautiful.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2012)

>Male Shepard

Wouldn't even pirate


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 30, 2012)

Too bad it's fake :33
I might have thought Bioware had actually cared about there series
needs Femshep to be even worth a watch though


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2012)

hey PC users! Are you tired of constantly going into cover instead of reviving that teammate? Do you wish you could roll forward to avoid enemy fire instead of attaching yourself to a wall? Don't you hate it when a teammate goes down on an objective and the game can't decide what you want to do?

Well good news! There is a way to not make every mechanic in the game mapped to the spacebar! You can now manually set what mechanic does what (running, cover, action, vaulting) to any button you want!

And bioware won't ban you!

Now yours for only $9.99


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

>Implying BioWare will even really be involved with the movie.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> hey PC users! Are you tired of constantly going into cover instead of reviving that teammate? Do you wish you could roll forward to avoid enemy fire instead of attaching yourself to a wall? Don't you hate it when a teammate goes down on an objective and the game can't decide what you want to do?
> 
> Well good news! There is a way to not make every mechanic in the game mapped to the spacebar! You can now manually set what mechanic does what (running, cover, action, vaulting) to any button you want!
> 
> ...



My worse thing is when I try to cover and I end up jumping over the barrier and into enemy fire >.>


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate when I'm trying to round a corner and I end up into cover. Doesn't help that the cover doesn't protect my flank, where the enemies I'm running away from were.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Male Shepard
> 
> Wouldn't even pirate





Axl Low said:


> Too bad it's fake :33
> I might have thought Bioware had actually cared about there series
> needs Femshep to be even worth a watch though



They wouldn't use femshep on account of them wanting it to Be good and people to go see it


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Then why have Casey Hudson as a producer?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

Gold is so fucking hard with randoms. Shit needs communication and real teamwork.

I managed to win 2 without, but shit was crazy!(or cray cray)

I despise Reapers and Geth are somewhere in between. Cerberus is so easy......except for fucking phantoms. Fuck those Grey Fox posers.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2012)

man, i'm getting better rare drops in veteran packs then I am in Spectre packs. 

Geth Plasma SMG is also boss.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2012)

Reminds me of the old ME1 weapons when you burn off the whole clip. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 1, 2012)

It's like a smaller, weightless Revenant. I like screaming "BIG AMMO" when I use it like xcal.


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> man, i'm getting better rare drops in veteran packs then I am in Spectre packs.
> 
> Geth Plasma SMG is also boss.



I absolutely love the Geth Plasma SMG, the effect of it is just so exciting.


----------



## Axl Low (May 1, 2012)

GPSMG + disruptor = :33


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2012)

I like it in ME3.. when you run out of Ammo.. you get the over heat sound.. _hhhnnnnggg---!!!! _ Nostalgic sounds so good.


----------



## Axl Low (May 2, 2012)

I like when I hug Shoko
She makes the :33 faic :33


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2012)

Hey Johnny. :33 Kaidan makes that face too. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 2, 2012)

Unlocked the Black Widow, but I'm not so sure I like it better than the Widow V I have.  I burn through ammo a lot faster when I'm using the Black Widow, and it's heavier.


----------



## DedValve (May 2, 2012)

Black widow is amazing but at lvl 1 it certainly can't compete and considering how long it'll take to get to a decent rank you are much better off with the widow. 

That said Black Widow is easily one of the best N7 weapons out there, which isn't a lot considering more than half the N7 weapons are utter shit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 2, 2012)

I feel that a good 75% of my shots when I use the Saber don't register.  I've shot enemies in the stomach/chest area, and it doesn't register any damage.  Feels like only head shots deal damage.  And this was on Bronze; I usually test out the new weapons on Bronze to see how well they do.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2012)

I prefer the Widow to the Black Widow. In my experience the Black Widow takes 2-3 shots to kill something and the Widow does a 1 hit kill, most of the time.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

I prefer the Tarantula.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2012)

Krory, why don't we ever MP. I thought we loved each other.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Because I'm a Broguard now and Broguards ride solo.

And my life will be consumed by Dragon's Dogma in a few weeks.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2012)

I will never be a Broguard. /sadfrog Jelly feels. 

Enjoy your new game... in .. a few weeks. Yep.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 2, 2012)

All I need now is a Brotarian Soldier, Broguard, and Geth infiltrator


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> All I need now is a Brotarian Soldier, Broguard, and Geth infiltrator



You mean a Gethfiltrator.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 2, 2012)

During the week when they had that Resurgence pack available in the Store, I bought as many as I could in order to get all of the new characters.  Luckily, I was able to get them all.


----------



## Axl Low (May 3, 2012)

I have read some of the leaks about the free DLC

Selling my collector's edition to gamestop in 5 hours when they open


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2012)

That bad, huh?

There goes my hopes.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

the DLC leak screams fake but so did the last leak so all up in the air now, but I won't get my hopes up.

That said it's pretty much what everyone wants, much like the last dlc. Prothean adepts/vanguards, male quarians and the wild card being Vorcha and Thessia and some new map with 3 weapons and equipment.


----------



## Axl Low (May 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> the DLC leak screams fake but so did the last leak so all up in the air now, but I won't get my hopes up.
> 
> That said it's pretty much what everyone wants, much like the last dlc. Prothean adepts/vanguards, male quarians and the wild card being Vorcha and Thessia and some new map with 3 weapons and equipment.



the extended cut leak had nothing to say about multiplayer

Collector's edition was 55 in store credit
Could have been less.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2012)

What leak? I want to read them because fuck Bioware.


----------



## Axl Low (May 3, 2012)

I stop reading after the first sentence
No shit. 
Read one bullet point, closed the window, went to gamestop and sold my copy.


*Spoiler*: _Extended Cut Leak/Spoiler_ 




In the destroy ending even if Shepard survives [you get the breath scene], Shepard is still considered dead or was left to die. 




GG.
YOU STILL LOSE.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

>Collector's Edition
>55 in-store credit
>Game only trades in for 10

lulz, yarite. All over fake leaks, THOSE DELICIOUS TEARS.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I stop reading after the first sentence
> No shit.
> Read one bullet point, closed the window, went to gamestop and sold my copy.
> 
> ...



Just let me die. Take me instead. 


Linkage to the rest?


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

The "Rebellion Pack" came from an "anoymous source" who "won't be named" but is apparently "credible".

Also I don't give 3 shits about singleplayer anymore. I already have my own headcanon, fuck that god kid, my ending version in my mind is way superior and I have the writing ability of a 6 year old (hurr hurr). I only play it for multiplayer now.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2012)

I play every single player up until you get to London and say your goodbyes to everyone. Then everything else after that is headcanon.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I play every single player up until you get to London and say your goodbyes to everyone. Then everything else after that is headcanon.



headcanon ftw


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2012)

Can't even finish the game a 2nd time because of how bad the ending is. I don't even want the extended cut unless it's a new ending that allows Shepard to live happily ever after with their LI. At this point... I don't even care. Everything sucks.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

ITT: Everyone wants a happy ending because they're faggy crybabies.

And lol, the "Rebellion Pack" leak cites Quarian Engineer and Infiltrator as new classes.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Everyone wants a happy ending because they're faggy crybabies.







Krory said:


> And lol, the "Rebellion Pack" leak cites Quarian Engineer and Infiltrator as new classes.



It's meant to be male quarian versions.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

But there's only one decent male Quarian so what's the point?

And Vorcha... what a waste.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Didn't stop Bioware from putting up Drell even though there are like 6 left in the galaxy that don't have cancer.

And Vorcha are a waste. I want fucking yahg.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, but Drell are at least awesome.

Quarians are just ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Quarrians are awesome

Any way, Protheans? in Multiplayer? sounds like bullshit to me


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but Drell are at least awesome.
> 
> Quarians are just ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Please escort yourself out of the airlock.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

Just like when you said the Broguard and Justicar sounded like bullshit.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Any way, Protheans? in Multiplayer? sounds like bullshit to me



Why

WHY NOT.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Why
> 
> WHY NOT.



javik synthesized with a toaster to create more protheans obviously.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 3, 2012)

Okay, link me to what everyone's menstrating about.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 3, 2012)

everyone has a hard-on for Brotheans, not surprised. 

I don't want them in MP though. I mean, I have to give the other classes the illusion that I might use them.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I have read some of the leaks about the free DLC
> 
> Selling my collector's edition to gamestop in 5 hours when they open



Seriously? It wasn't even confirmed, was it?
Did you not like the multiplayer either?
That's kind of stupid..


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Okay, link me to what everyone's menstrating about.



No need for linking. It comes from a "source" which means someones ass. The question is which ass did it came out from?

Also there where leaks to the revised ending? I'm curious to see what they are assuming their real (then again there have been a lot of bioware leaks that actually are true...)


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> javik synthesized with a toaster to create more protheans obviously.


It would be beautiful.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Everyone wants a happy ending because they're faggy crybabies.
> 
> And lol, the "Rebellion Pack" leak cites Quarian Engineer and Infiltrator as new classes.





DedValve said:


> It's meant to be male quarian versions.





Krory said:


> But there's only one decent male Quarian so what's the point?
> 
> And Vorcha... what a waste.





DedValve said:


> Didn't stop Bioware from putting up Drell even though there are like 6 left in the galaxy that don't have cancer.
> 
> And Vorcha are a waste. I want fucking yahg.





Krory said:


> Yeah, but Drell are at least awesome.
> 
> Quarians are just ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





Zen-aku said:


> Quarrians are awesome
> 
> Any way, Protheans? in Multiplayer? sounds like bullshit to me





DedValve said:


> Please escort yourself out of the airlock.





The Boss said:


> Why
> 
> WHY NOT.





DedValve said:


> javik synthesized with a toaster to create more protheans obviously.





Mist Puppet said:


> everyone has a hard-on for Brotheans, not surprised.
> 
> I don't want them in MP though. I mean, I have to give the other classes the illusion that I might use them.





The Boss said:


> It would be beautiful.



In response to all these I really wish there were females for the Salarians and males for the Quarians, the Krogan are fine just all being male, that's how their society works anyway but do Drells, Turians, and Batarians even have female versions?

As for the Vorcha they are really the only viable other race option now, but they are ugly as shit and only live for 20 years, not to mention everyone regards them as sub species...though their regeneration might be a cool ability.

The Yahg aren't exactly team players if you get my meaning.

Volus aren't fighters and because of their gear they would basically explode if a single bullet hit them.

Hanar and Elcor are also out for the obvious reasons of being a jellyfish and a massive road block.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind playing as an Elcor.  I have no problem being an organic tank.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2012)

Elcor

Base Health: 6000
Base Shield: 6000
Base Speed: 10% of other races

Can't duck
Can't dodge
Can't climb ladders
Falling is deadly


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, but they carry heavy artillery on their back.  I wouldn't mind playing like that, even if I would have to limit my movement.

Only problem would be if the entire team plays as Elcor...doubt you would be able to get all the data points for the objective waves.


----------



## Cocoa (May 3, 2012)

I have moved on to greener pastures. I don't miss Mass Effect.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2012)

You speak blasphemy.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Female Salarians/Krogan/Drell won't work. Salarians control their population and gender and there are always more men than females (which rarely leave Sur'kesh). Men serve a more dominant role.

Female Krogan = genophage. Even if it's cured by Shepard their still too busy making babies and are still exceptionally rare. Their goal for the next couple of decades is to breed.

Female drell = population. Pretty much same as female krogan being exceptionally rare.


however I expect a male quarian, and would love female turians to show up since they are active in the turian military.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2012)

I thought it was the females who were more dominate in the society of the Salarians?



> Normally, the rare salarian females are cloistered on their worlds out  of tradition and respect. Powerful female Dalatrasses are dynasts and  political kingpins. They determine the political course of their  respective regions through shrewd negotiation.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I thought it was the females who were more dominate in the society of the Salarians?



Females share a high role in society, usually pertaining to politics, their may be female STG operatives out there but any would be as rare as a salarian biotic if not rarer. If anything it seems almost intentional to keep them in politics, yet despite their power in politics the ratio stays the same. 2/3 of all Salarians born are male out of choice in order to remain dominant. 

Their not the type to be out on the front fields, unlike the turians and humans (and until the genophage, the krogans).

Don't know anything about Drell, but due to their extremely low numbers I doubt we'll see any females fighting the fight, and we don't know how the Hanar treat the female drell (as in, do they train them to become assassins, or do they play a different role for the hanar?)


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2012)

we need more classes with helmets. Not like skin tone makes much of a difference anyways.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> I have moved on to greener pastures. I don't miss Mass Effect.



Oh, you pre-ordered Dragon's Dogma, too?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 4, 2012)

so, what did you guys get in your commendation packs? assuming you did operation exorcist.

N7 Hurricane II baby, aw yeah


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2012)

Same here.  Never really used the Hurricane though.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 4, 2012)

Bioness said:


> In response to all these I really wish there were females for the Salarians and males for the Quarians, the Krogan are fine just all being male, that's how their society works anyway but do Drells, Turians, and Batarians even have female versions?
> 
> As for the Vorcha they are really the only viable other race option now, but they are ugly as shit and only live for 20 years, not to mention everyone regards them as sub species...though their regeneration might be a cool ability.
> 
> ...



Turian Females look like Turian males, except their horns are curved (I think the "hair" on their head, I'm not an expert in Turian Psysiology) and their manibles aren't more smooth than sharp, so there wouldn't be a difference. They probably didn't design Batarian females, which wouldn't be a shock as to why they were never included. 

Salarian Females are 99% of the time Dalatresses and they constantly lay eggs. Which is why I don't understand why if you let the Council die in ME, why they get a female on the council in 3. The Drells have under 375,000 members still alive which would include why you don't see many of them in general. 

Krogan Females are possible as ALL the Krogans are battle hardened, but now that the Genophage is cured (assuming you didn't kill Padod Wikks/Mordin Solus) they're probably busy birthing clutches to resupply the massive loss of Krogan from their fueding and aiding all other species evacuate their homeworld.

The Krogan & Vorcha have high regeneration abilities and they didn't include the Krogan restoration in ME3, why would they give it to Vorcha if the best race in ME didn't get it?

The Yahg are supposed to be the next space fareing race or next leaders. SUPPOSEDLY.

Hanar & Volus are definately out. They need mechanical or Turian aid to do anything. Elcor are a possibility but they have HUGE models and that could cause cover problems. The Krogan already get shot in their hump. It's really difficult to hide successfully and NOT get shot.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I stop reading after the first sentence
> No shit.
> Read one bullet point, closed the window, went to gamestop and sold my copy.
> 
> ...



Source          ?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 4, 2012)

There is no source. I asked for it, and noone linked me to any source. These is heresay and BS. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## DedValve (May 4, 2012)

Female turians.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2012)

^ I read something a while back that said the fTurians in the comics are not canon.  

Dafuq.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2012)

ME3 is not canon


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2012)

You people are too easy.


----------



## DedValve (May 4, 2012)

The final battle does not end with TIM or God, instead Harbinger shows up. Just when all hope is lost and Harbinger is gonna bring the smack on Shepard, Javik shows up bringing the hurt just in time.

The drums play, the excitement rises, the sweaty palms get sweatier. The epic rap battles of history to end all history.

Javik vs Harbinger, using nothing but their trashtalk to out rap each other in a battle for the ages. The last prothean takes down the first reaper.

The end credits will feature Mordin singing with dancing seashells in the background. Those that don't have the dlc can instead by an online pass for the other ending, where everyone dies. If you do not buy Javik or an online pass the game just cuts out right before the assault on Cerberus HQ. 

That way we could have had an awesome ending AND EA gets their money.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2012)

The Boss said:


> It's ok. We can make our own headcanon.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 5, 2012)

*Super Kami Guru Voice* This is why we need TV!!!


----------



## Pilaf (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 5, 2012)

The Boss said:


> It's ok. We can make our own headcanon.


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Jena (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Krory (May 5, 2012)

VIVA LA CHANGOLUTION!


----------



## Axl Low (May 5, 2012)

NO SHOKO D:
HER ACCOUNT GOT DELETED T_T


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2012)

The Reapers are coming for us.

It's just like the little kid said, "Everyone's dying..."

How could this have happened?  Who will defend Kaiden now?


----------



## Xerces (May 6, 2012)

Well, hopefully Indoctrination Theory turns out to be true. 

At any event, BioWare got indoctrinated by EA.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 6, 2012)

Indoctrination Theorty is full of crap.


----------



## DedValve (May 6, 2012)

The indoctrination theory is true. If you choose the destroy ending you'll go back up into the beam, Anderson will still show up, TIM will still kill himself and God will still piss on your face. Choosing the destroy ending will end in a continuous loop until you choose blue or green.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> The indoctrination theory is false. I'm a gay little fairy ballarina.



There's something seriously wrong with your spell check and/or your auto fill. I fixed it for you.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> NO SHOKO D:
> HER ACCOUNT GOT DELETED T_T



Anyone reported that, be kinda unfortunate if noone did it because they assumed someone else already did 

IT isn't true simply because



Bioware already told us that Shepard won as a result of their actions within in the story presented, not because of something extraneous to it


----------



## Sedaiv (May 6, 2012)

That looks pretty accurate TTD.


----------



## Awesome (May 6, 2012)

The indoctrination theory is nearly flawless. The only thing it doesn't have is confirmation by Bioware.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> VIVA LA CHANGOLUTION!



Chang is pretty terrible though I have been enjoying him these past episodes



Axl Low said:


> NO SHOKO D:
> HER ACCOUNT GOT DELETED T_T



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2012)

IT is false because Bioware are retarded and not smart enough to think about this.


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2012)

Reality will always fail compared to the things we can imagine. 

For example, as much as I'd like Joe Pesci to warp into the rooms of all the dipshits on this forum and do dreadful things to them with the nearest sharp object, I'll have to settle for copious swearing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2012)

Huh, I'm more upset about The Boss/Shoko's account getting deleted than the ending of Mass Effect 3.

The ending wasn't _that _bad, but who will we rag on now for liking Kaiden?


----------



## Jena (May 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> NO SHOKO D:
> HER ACCOUNT GOT DELETED T_T


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> so, what did you guys get in your commendation packs? assuming you did operation exorcist.
> 
> N7 Hurricane II baby, aw yeah



I got some bullshit N7 pistol


----------



## Xerces (May 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The indoctrination theory is nearly flawless. The only thing it doesn't have is confirmation by Bioware.



Infact, its almost impossible for IT to be wrong.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 6, 2012)

The indoctrination theory is stupid


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2012)

The World said:


> I got some bullshit N7 pistol



lol

word is the N7 Eagle is the worst gun in the game


----------



## Sedaiv (May 6, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The indoctrination theory is nearly flawless. The only thing it doesn't have is confirmation by Bioware.



Then whatever it is you're smoking, I want a pound of it. Because you're fucking high man. Indoctrination has as any holes it in as swiss cheese. 

I know Yasuri keeps getting banned because he's a p*d*p****, what did The Boss get banned/deleted for?


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> lol
> 
> word is the N7 Eagle is the worst gun in the game



It's so terrible. 

Even the weight makes it bad to use for Infiltrator class. I go with just a Sniper Rifle so my powers recharge faster


----------



## DedValve (May 6, 2012)

The eagle is so bad it _heals _enemies


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

The eagle is so bad it stops firing on enemies and the bullets are shot back at you, killing yourself. 

Actually that's pretty cool. 

But the eagle is not.


----------



## DedValve (May 6, 2012)

The World said:


> The eagle is so bad it stops firing on enemies and the bullets are shot back at you, killing yourself.
> 
> Actually that's pretty cool.
> 
> But the eagle is not.



Killing yourself implies that the eagle is capable of killing 

the eagle is only capable of shooting blanks. Much like Krory :ho


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 6, 2012)

The boss  must have been deleted when the forum crashed the other day and a few sections and members got removed; including this one, so it's kind of weird her account didn't get restored yet


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Yeah I noticed some sections got removed, I was like uhh the fuck? 



DedValve said:


> Killing yourself implies that the eagle is capable of killing
> 
> the eagle is only capable of shooting blanks. Much like Krory :ho


----------



## Sedaiv (May 6, 2012)

The Eagle is the Krillin of the ME Universe. The Eagle is so weak, it makes Conrad Verner look like Urdnot Wrex. The Eagle is such a bad weapon, it makes the Incissor (SP?) look like the M230 Cain. The Soldier's Marksmanship from ME1 is the Krogan Biotic Charge compared to the Eagle. Mr. Hyde's useless F'N' umbrella from Dr. Jackyl & Mr. Hyde (NES Rare Title) is more life threatening. Shaq Fu looks likes Mortal Kombat IX when compared to that crap.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2012)

What's a Krillin?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> The Eagle is the Yamcha of the ME Universe.



fixed                 .


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2012)

So I got a sniper rifle that's not showing up on the Multiplayer Manifest.  It's the M-90 Indra, the one that was exclusive to PC versions if you got a code from Alienware.  

Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## DedValve (May 7, 2012)

the eagle is the choutzu of the universe. Even in death its incapable of killing a molecule.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 7, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> fixed                 .



No, I'm pretty sure the Eagle is Krillin as it gets owned by everyone and everything. Then again, Yamcha didn't do shit.



DedValve said:


> the eagle is the choutzu of the universe. Even in death its incapable of killing a molecule.



Chiaotzu


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Well we can all agree that Garrus, Wrex, and Shep are the Gohan, Future Trunks, and Gumdrop Vegetto of the ME verse. 

LOOK AT THAT BITCH SHINE!


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

That actually reminds me of Legion now that I think about it.


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> The Eagle is the Krillin of the ME Universe. The *Eagle is so weak, it makes Conrad Verner look like Urdnot Wrex.* The Eagle is such a bad weapon, it makes the Incissor (SP?) look like the M230 Cain. The Soldier's Marksmanship from ME1 is the Krogan Biotic Charge compared to the Eagle. Mr. Hyde's useless F'N' umbrella from Dr. Jackyl & Mr. Hyde (NES Rare Title) is more life threatening. Shaq Fu looks likes Mortal Kombat IX when compared to that crap.



Ummm that should be reversed due to respectiveness of analogy

eagle = weak = Conrad Verner
Strong = Wrex

and actually the Eagle is better than the incisor 
That is just how bad the incisor really is :/

the Eagle has a better capacity and fire rate and can stun lock enemies even without an ammo power

While it is a shitty pistol it's not incisor level bad

ALSO WHY DID SHOKO'S ACCOUNT GET DELETED?


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Anyone reported that, be kinda unfortunate if noone did it because they assumed someone else already did



It was kinda pointless to report, don'tchathink? 

I have, like, zero idea what happened to the forums a couple of days ago. Undoubtedly, all deleted accounts will be undeleted pretty soon.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 7, 2012)

**


----------



## James (May 8, 2012)

Finished game.

Obligatory Ending comments.

Note: It's more positive than most of you will want it to be.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Ending concept*: Good, in line with what I wanted. I wanted some kind of abstract, "weird" revelation and I got that. So yeah, catalyst idea and their reasoning, I can buy it. We just dont know what his race went through, so the circular reasoning might seem flawed, but I picture that perhaps "they" had a million years of war that led to this decision or something. 

*Ending Choices:* Eh, I can buy why we were given them and having to choose. Every possible destruction ending was going to involve genocide of at least one race (reapers). Throwing in Geth and EDI into the destroy one doesn't seem fair, but I guess it makes sense that it would do that if the protheans (KILL EVERYTHING) and other past races had input. I think Bioware wanted to make sure there was no perfect choice though, so that the last choice was the ultimate chance to make sure the player used their own moral reasoning. Finish the fight to the death, force subjugation on a race for your own benefit, or choose to change everyone forever. There's no ideal solution to a war like this really. There could've been other choices though, obviously.

*MY choices having effect:* The only thing I'm not happy with really. But it's not because I want a perfect ending, it's because I wanted to see my war assets used in the final battle and see closure for MY squad. Which is coming in the DLC, I guess. So I blame EA, not Bioware. After seeing an interview recently on how they helped ruin companies like Free Radical, I can imagine the influence they've exerted since ME2 has definitely been a factor in DLC decisions. 

However at the same time, this is me being greedy. I got so much "fanservice" throughout the game. Awesome Bromance with Garrus, relationship stuff with Liara tied up well, some epic moments like curing the genophage, getting Rannoch back, etc. The journey was awesome and I was always gonna feel empty without more.

I do think there would've been more closure in the ending without EA's influence. The DLC prompt at the end is kind of proof of the pudding there. They wanted to make SURE that gamers weren't satisfied.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Ummm that should be reversed due to respectiveness of analogy
> 
> eagle = weak = Conrad Verner
> Strong = Wrex
> ...



My Turian Soldier is insulted that you would insult his favorite sniper, and will see you on the field of battle.


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2012)

The incisor kills enemies. The eagle is incapable of such a feat. It's the magikarp minus the ability to evolve into something useful.


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> My Turian Soldier is insulted that you would insult his favorite sniper, and will see you on the field of battle.



Turian soldier makes any weapon better
even the incisor 



DedValve said:


> The incisor kills enemies. The eagle is incapable of such a feat. It's the magikarp minus the ability to evolve into something useful.



really? My broguard just got first place running my eagle V on silver :33
sure i only got 10 pistol kills on silver
BUT
CHARGE  MELEE HEAVY MELEE CHARGE


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Turian soldier makes any weapon better
> even the incisor
> 
> 
> ...



The N7 Eagle is only unlocked through community events, currently you cannot get anything higher than a Eagle III


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> The N7 Eagle is only unlocked through community events, currently you cannot get anything higher than a Eagle III



that is where you are wrong
i have a hurricane II, a crusader I, and an eagle V

I remember opening up a spectre pack with 13 cards in it

2 batarains, 1 geth and shit load of n7, gold and black
i got 2 rev in that ONE pack

the game does give you crazy shit time to time


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2012)

That's impossible. There have only been 3 commendation packs which means only 3 N7 Special Edition weapons. 

Even glitching the max you could get was 5 (and resulted in Bioware wiping out all of your weapon stats plus a ban). I'm not sure what your talking about but it's impossible to have Eagle V or anything V from Commendation.


----------



## Bioness (May 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can get N7 weapons from spectre packs...they are just really rare. Like I got  M-358 Talon in one as well as this other one.


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get N7 weapons from spectre packs...they are just really rare. Like I got  M-358 Talon in one as well as this other one.



Not the Collectors edition N7 weapons. The Hurricane, Valiant, Crusader and Eagle are all N7 weapons that can only be unlocked through commendation packs obtained by completing the bi-weekly objectives. 

There have been only 3 objectives, so by that you can only have 3 weapon (or upgrades) from the collectors edition gun.  People that glitched the commendation packs on purpose had their weapons list completely wiped and where banned (I don't know for how long). 

3 commendation packs =/= N7 Eagle V

So far I got Crusader, Eagle and Valiant.

EDIT: There is also the "Assault Rifle" N7 Collector weapon, the Collector Particle Rifle from ME2 (This is not Javiks Prothean Particle Rifle from ME3) although you can only get that through ME accessories, such as the Razr Onza ME3 controller, ME3 mousepad, etc. From what I hear though it's pretty crappy and not anywhere near as good as it's ME2 or ME3 counterpart.


----------



## Bioness (May 8, 2012)

Oh in that case you are correct.


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2012)

dont think so
have someone on my friend's lsit with a valiant VIII
No ban no reset


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Lol, PC hackers.


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2012)

xbox actually krory kunz :33


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 8, 2012)

Enemies everywhere!

Zombie mod


----------



## Xerces (May 9, 2012)

There is no denying it now. If the game image file named "*Dream Foliage*" (reffering the the leaves on the last scene of the game) isn't a dead give away, I don't know what it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 9, 2012)

Xerces said:


> There is no denying it now. If the game image file named "*Dream Foliage*" (reffering the the leaves on the last scene of the game) isn't a dead give away, I don't know what it



It's false...they were going for a an Indoctrination patch but they couldn't implement it...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2h2j_z0_dxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2012)

New Challenge:

_Cerberus defectors have verified key intel on Reaper banshees to help provide us a vulnerability to exploit. Banshees are created from a specific kind of asari that cannot be replaced quickly, so we are diverting forces to focus on an all-out banshee extermination effort.

This task is an onerous one, and many of you are right to dread contact with these particular foes, but rest assured that we are prepared to reinforce your battalion with reserves. The vorcha want in, and as soon as they complete combined-arms training with our technically-skilled personnel, we will let them loose.

It’s time to make our enemies scream.

Allied Goal: Kill 3,000,000 banshees
Squad Goal: Survive until a full extraction on any map against any enemy on gold difficulty.

Successful completion of the allied goal will grant all players a Victory Pack.
Successful completion of the squad goal will grant all squadmates a Commendation Pack._

Edit:  Think we might be getting Vorcha in multiplayer?  It mentioned that they wanted to join the fight, and the same thing was said in one of the posts before the Justicar, Batarians, Geth, and Broguard were made available...


----------



## Krory (May 9, 2012)

That certainly gives credibility to the multiplayer leak.


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Looks like the second multiplayer leak was true after all. This practically confirms Platinum Difficulty/Collectors as well (leak showed up on the forums yesterday).

EDIT: Also in my replay of ME1 since it's so damn fun. I just found out that the Pinnacle Station is in the Phoenix system.

Perhaps this is Biowares way of introducing the Protheans, since the Pinnacle Station is pretty much the X-men training room. I've been wanting this exact thing as well since it means we can have ANY location and squad without breaking canon.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2012)

I didn't hear about this multiplayer leak.  What did it say?  From what I gather, a harder difficulty and Collectors as enemies or playable races?


----------



## root (May 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> EDIT: Also in my replay of ME1 since it's so damn fun. I just found out that the Pinnacle Station is in the Phoenix system.



I've replayed Mass Effect 1 seven times since back when I bought the pinnacle station DLC. Everytime I just walked straight past it, or forgot about it, or didn't want to. 

Is it any good?


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Rebellion DLC will add "Phoenix" Adept and Vanguard (Prothean? Pinnacle Station connection?) Male Quarians and Vorcha Soldier/Engineers along with Thessia and some random planet as new maps.

Another leak hints at Abominations returning and platinum difficulty. 

Pinnacle Station was essentially Mass Effect 3's multiplayer with ME1 mechanics and single player with way more objectives and more diverse but Me3 is more fun since it's co-op and you play as different races. Some of the objectives in ME3 like hacking and uploading are copy/pasted from the Pinnacle Station.

EDIT: Bioware just said that they will take action against anyone using the zombie mod. They also said they are looking into the possibility of making ME3 MP harder (again hinting at Platinum)


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2012)

Since gold is very easy for some (me included) I was expecting Platinum, what I really hope is that they add more enemies.


----------



## DedValve (May 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Since gold is very easy for some (me included) I was expecting Platinum, what I really hope is that they add more enemies.



From what was rumored, Platinum Difficulty is just gold difficulty but with all enemy factions mixed into one and new objectives.

I mean, phantoms, banshees AND hunters in one wave? Fuck yes!


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2012)

That would definitely be awesome, when it is just a single race you can modify your team classes to easily win.


----------



## Axl Low (May 10, 2012)

ABOMINATIONS? 

My favorite enemy 
As a vanguard i always tried to hug them
But they asplode


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Abominations are cowards. They should fight like real husks and grab you so everything else can shoot you.


----------



## Axl Low (May 10, 2012)

they should hug you and then explode :33

OMFG MAYBE SCIONS AND PRAETORIANS TOO?


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

I always wanted to hug a praetorian pek


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2012)

Praetorian's would be awesome for multi-player, so far only flying enemies we have are Geth Prime summons.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2012)

Indoctrination Theory is still false.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I mean, phantoms, banshees AND hunters in one wave? Fuck yes!



Being stunlocked by Hunters and Geth Prime while at the same time blasted by Ravagers

Fuck me.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Indoctrination Theory is still false.



There is a 1.5 hour documentry proving and disproving every possible aspect of it. If there was even a 1% chance of it being false, he listed it as plausible. At the end of the video, there were way more proven point than plausible points, and there were only 2 disproved aspects about the theory.

The only thing that is keeping it from being absolutely true is Bioware's lack of confirmation. It doesn't matter whether or not you believe in it. It's basically faith vs fact, and the indoctrination theory is pretty much fact at this point.

Of course, you're most likely trolling anyway.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

3,000,000 Banshee's this time for MP

Dear god...........

Should have made it 100,000,000 Guardians.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Indoctrination Theory is still false.



We dun take kindly bout singleplayah talk round dese parts  

Premium Spectre Packs AND Jumbo Equipment Packs are permanent 

They also increased rate of N7 Weapon drops by 4%  and indra is available but don't get your hopes up. It sucks ass (still waaaaay better than the eagle)


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 10, 2012)

Man, something's up with my 360.  I turn it on, but my tv still says no signal.  The power supply has the green light too, so I thought that meant everything works.  Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 10, 2012)

Shitty EA servers maybe? Randomly disconnecting on Wave 11 Gold gets really annoying.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Man, something's up with my 360.  I turn it on, but my tv still says no signal.  The power supply has the green light too, so I thought that meant everything works.  Anyone know what the problem is?



Can you connect to XBL or EA servers? IF you can't connect to XBL then it's something on your side, if it's EA servers then it's a problem on their end.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Man, something's up with my 360.  I turn it on, but my tv still says no signal.  The power supply has the green light too, so I thought that meant everything works.  Anyone know what the problem is?



You probably already checked this, but did you make sure that your HDMI cable (or whatever you use) is properly connected at both ends?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I unplugged all the cables and then replugged them in.  The power supply box thinge has a green light; it's usually yellow if something isn't connected.  All I see is the blue screen, the one you see when you're on that different input channel and nothing connected to the tv is turned on.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 10, 2012)

Fuck all this MP DLC some of us don''t play that shit


----------



## Krory (May 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fuck all this MP DLC some of us don''t play that shit



Then stop your bitching and go back to not playing the campaign and let the rest of us enjoy the game.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fuck all this MP DLC some of us don''t play that shit



Then why buy Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Xerces (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Koppachino (May 11, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, I unplugged all the cables and then replugged them in.  The power supply box thinge has a green light; it's usually yellow if something isn't connected.  All I see is the blue screen, the one you see when you're on that different input channel and nothing connected to the tv is turned on.



Don't know if it's the same for 360, but for me that happens when my PS3 resolution is changed (like from 1080p to 1080i).


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Then why buy Mass Effect 3?



that promise of a great single player story


----------



## Sedaiv (May 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> There is a 1.5 hour documentry proving and disproving every possible aspect of it. If there was even a 1% chance of it being false, he listed it as plausible. At the end of the video, there were way more proven point than plausible points, and there were only 2 disproved aspects about the theory.
> 
> The only thing that is keeping it from being absolutely true is Bioware's lack of confirmation. It doesn't matter whether or not you believe in it. It's basically faith vs fact, and the indoctrination theory is pretty much fact at this point.
> 
> Of course, you're most likely trolling anyway.



No I'm legitimate. How could shep be indoctrinated when he wasn't in a reaper? Indoctrination takes time, time the reapers don't have when the Catalyst & crucible are at ground zero.

MP DLC? WTF? What's MP


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2012)

Shepard's been around Reaper tech since ME1.

Edit: He was also in a reaper, a derelict reaper in ME2. The one that was still capable of indoctrination.


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2012)

a dead reaper indoctrinated a whole cerberus team in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## cha-uzu (May 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fuck all this MP DLC some of us don''t play that shit



Repped 4 truth


----------



## Sedaiv (May 11, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Shepard's been around Reaper tech since ME1.
> 
> Edit: He was also in a reaper, a derelict reaper in ME2. The one that was still capable of indoctrination.



Oh you mean how he was in 30 minutes? The same reaper that was also destroyed? How it takes more than several minutes? How in order to be indoctrinated, you gotta be within the signal range or the kinetic barriers of a Reaper (such as Nezara or the derelict one) in order to begin indoctrination? You notice that there wasn't terrible noises that Shepard at ALL while on the derelict reaper or in Nomandy, right?

Bam. Fuck your indoctrination theory, it's full of holes.

Axl Low: Normally I don't say this because I don't like you, but thank you. Shepard is only one a reaper for a few HOURS MAX. He wasn't in Sovereign either.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

It was awfully nice of them to give the PS3 players free Commendation packs and such.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Oh you mean how he was in 30 minutes? The same reaper that was also destroyed? How it takes more than several minutes?



>Implying that the effects of indoctrination go away

Psychological trauma just doesn't "go away". Same thing here. 

Besides, it all adds up. Shepard has been in enough contact with Reapers: Sovereign, the Reapers on Earth, random reaper artifacts encountered in side missions, Arrival, the Reaper on Rannoch, the Collector Base, Harbinger. 



> How in order to be indoctrinated, you gotta be within the signal range or the kinetic barriers of a Reaper (such as Nezara or the derelict one) in order to begin indoctrination?



Remember those farmers on Eden Prime? Who were nowhere near Sovereign and yet heard the noise? Shepard doesn't need to be close enough to kiss the Reaper. Reapers don't have to invite these people over for tea to indoctrinate them. It's horribly inefficient, and Reapers are anything but (when not affected by PIS)



> You notice that there wasn't terrible noises that Shepard at ALL while on the derelict reaper or in Nomandy, right?



Noises aren't the only thing that distinguishes indoctrination, especially if the Reaper is trying to be subtle about it. Headaches, shared memories, paranoia, all aspects of indoctrination. All them subtle, all of them that can't be witnessed immediately by Shepard. 



> Bam. Fuck your indoctrination theory, it's full of holes.


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2012)

I keep hearing about it but can someone please explain to me what the indoctrination theory is?


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

>Spouts a bunch of bullshit that has nothing to do with the theory and disproves nothing
>"LOLOLOL UR THEERY SUX"


----------



## DedValve (May 11, 2012)

Anyone notice that sometimes on the Normandy James comments that he hears a strange humming?

BAM. James is indoctrinated, the EC has you kill him as the final boss, Wrex joins the group and all is as it should be.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Except Tali's still there sometimes, so it's not "as it should be."

It should be canon that she threw herself off a cliff.


----------



## DedValve (May 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except Tali's still there sometimes, so it's not "as it should be."
> 
> It should be canon that she threw herself off a cliff.



Silence you


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2012)

Even if she threw herself off of a cliff, she's still alive. Zombie Tali.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Then she might actually be useful or cool.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2012)

That feel when 100x100 avatar and your account gets deleted.  

Anyways, I thought it was shitty how Tali killed herself because things didn't go her way. Whatever Tali.


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

It sounds exactly like her so I can dig it.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> That feel when 100x100 avatar and your account gets deleted.
> 
> Anyways, I thought it was shitty how Tali killed herself because things didn't go her way. Whatever Tali.



What was your old username? I can see if I can get it back for you.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> What was your old username? I can see if I can get it back for you.



That would be awesome. Old username is The Boss. Thanks!


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2012)

The Boss!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> That feel when 100x100 avatar and your account gets deleted.
> 
> Anyways, I thought it was shitty how Tali killed herself because things didn't go her way. Whatever Tali.






I thought it was shitty how you had to shoot kaidan cause he was a retard.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> cause he was a retard.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 12, 2012)

One thing that amuses me is the post-game reaction of Liara-haters in BNS. Man do they hate Liara with a passion


----------



## Axl Low (May 12, 2012)

BOSSU


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was awfully nice of them to give the PS3 players free Commendation packs and such.



All I got was that shitty Hurricane SMG. I haven't tried out the shotgun though.


----------



## Axl Low (May 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> All I got was that shitty Hurricane SMG. I haven't tried out the shotgun though.



oh you mean the other sniper rifle?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 12, 2012)

Hurricane is awesome, don't hate.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The Boss!


it was so dark and lonely when I found out my account got deleted. /sadfrog 



Zen-aku said:


> I thought it was shitty how you had to shoot kaidan cause he was a retard.


... wat. Kaidan was defending the councilor. Plus there was proof Shepard had work with Cerberus, so haters gonna hate. 



Axl Low said:


> BOSSU


JOHNNY!


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2012)

We were all missing you.  I decided that I was more upset about your account being deleted than with the ending of Mass Effect 3.  When I saw the avatar, i thought it was you at first, until I saw the name.  Then I got sad.

I really hope the new multiplayer DLC comes out soon, I've started to get bored with Gold.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 12, 2012)

I want my vorcha dammit


----------



## Sedaiv (May 12, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> >Implying that the effects of indoctrination go away
> 
> Psychological trauma just doesn't "go away". Same thing here.
> 
> ...



Generally speaking, when the source of transmission goes away, so does it's signals and recover begins. 

And if you notice, SHEPARD HAS STILL HASN'T HAD ENOUGH TIME TO BE INDOCTRINATED. Notice how everyone who was indoctrinated had WEAK mental capabilities such as Saren & T.I.M.? Shepard on the other hand is WAY STRONGGER MENTALLY? Assuming you don't take the blue pill path or green pill path. 

But whatever, I'm instantly wrong because my opinion differs, right? Despite most people don't believe in the indoctrination theory, meaning the majority, the indoctrination theory isn't a theory but scientifically proven fact. Notice something flawed with this thinking?

There's more pages and videos out there that disproves your theory. Why don't you try convincing me that 9/11 didn't happen, that it was all film by the government, the Titanic was pure made up, Vietnam War never happened, that Iraq did have WMDs or that the Pakistani & East Indians get along well. Oh wait, that's because everything is the exact opposite.

If you remember, the Heretics were also connected to Nezara, isn't it possible for them to also be transmitting the reaper indoctrination signal as they were getting the Reaper Code from Nezara?

You need TIME to be indoctrinated. Not 15 minutes here, half hour there, but UNBROKEN TIME. You cannot be able to escape them. BTW the Reaper Artifact was just that, an artifact that worked on people with weak mental abilities and weak constituation, both which Shepard is NOT. 

Because going by this "oh Shepard is Indoctrinated, that's how you explain the shitty ending" then everything from Virmire onwards is Shepard indoctrinated and we're all still inside the matrix the rest is a hallucination by Shepard as they melt our species and others into nothing.



Fuck your indoctrination, it's still crap.



DedValve said:


> Anyone notice that sometimes on the Normandy James comments that he hears a strange humming?
> 
> BAM. James is indoctrinated, the EC has you kill him as the final boss, Wrex joins the group and all is as it should be.



I'm sure that metal doesn't vibrate, nevermind the fact that the Normandy was ripped apart and reconstructed quickly for Admiral Hackett to use as a mobile commande center. If you notice, by simply listening, THERE'S HUMMING THE NORMANYD SR-2 FROM ME2 AS WELL. Trust me, even in sensorty deprivation chambers, there's humming. James likely isn't use to the silence, and seeing as he's a grunt/foot soldier, he probably has hearing caused from the explosions of combat. 

Incase you don't know, Metal DOES vibrate.



Zen-aku said:


> I thought it was shitty how you had to shoot kaidan cause he was a retard.



You realize if you visit him while he's in a coma and atleast once more, you can save him if you have high enough Paragon/Renegade right? I barely visited Ashley in my inital playthrough and I talked her over... then again I stayed loyal to her from ME1, and that helps. Oh I also saved Valern (the Salarian Counciler).


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 12, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Generally speaking, when the source of transmission goes away, so does it's signals and recover begins.



No it does not. Saren and Matriarch Benezia were both away from Sovereign but clearly indoctrinated. They resisted the effects for a short time, but ONLY for a short time, before they would revert. That's why Saren shoots himself, and that's why Matriarch Benezia tells Shepard to kill her. 



> And if you notice, SHEPARD HAS STILL HASN'T HAD ENOUGH TIME TO BE INDOCTRINATED. Notice how everyone who was indoctrinated had WEAK mental capabilities such as Saren & T.I.M.? Shepard on the other hand is WAY STRONGGER MENTALLY? Assuming you don't take the blue pill path or green pill path.



Time does not matter. Because repeated exposure to reaper artifacts is just as bad as hanging around one for too long. 

And you'll notice that Shepard's stress levels are through the roof throughout this entire war. Joker comments that Shep's stress levels are even higher than what s/he's gone through either in Torfan or the Skyllian Blitz (not sure if he says anything about Akuze, but I will wager that he does). 

Exacerbated even more during the battle for Earth, the final push, and being blasted by a Reaper death ray. 



> blah blah strawman and appeal to majority







> If you remember, the Heretics were also connected to Nezara, isn't it possible for them to also be transmitting the reaper indoctrination signal as they were getting the Reaper Code from Nezara?



No. Geth make completely different noises from Reapers. Unless you also think Marauders, Cannibals, Brutes and Banshees emit the same Reaper indoctrination signals. 



> You need TIME to be indoctrinated. Not 15 minutes here, half hour there, but UNBROKEN TIME. You cannot be able to escape them. BTW the Reaper Artifact was just that, an artifact that worked on people with weak mental abilities and weak constituation, both which Shepard is NOT.



Under the false assumption that the effects of indoctrination go away (hint: they don't), you would actually be right. 

And already covered the latter part. 



> Because going by this "oh Shepard is Indoctrinated, that's how you explain the shitty ending" then everything from Virmire onwards is Shepard indoctrinated and we're all still inside the matrix the rest is a hallucination by Shepard as they melt our species and others into nothing.



Yeah, seems pretty clear that you have no idea what you're talking about now. 

Your (shitty) argument in a nutshell:


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2012)

Sedaiv didn't even watch the 1.5 hour long video. It isn't a biased video, it tries to disprove every single aspect of the theory that just couldn't be plausible. In the end, there were way more true and plausible aspects than disproven aspects.

It's proven Sedaiv - the only thing it lacks is Bioware confirmation. You're arguments don't make sense, and you're attacking things that make perfect sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

sigh still talking about the stupid indoctrination theory are we?


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2012)

Translation: "STOP SPEAKING LOGICALLY AND HAVING AN OPINION, WAAAH, WAAAAH, WAAAAAH, I'M A WHINY LITTLE BITCHWHORECUNT, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## Jena (May 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _this is my headcanon now_


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Translation: "STOP SPEAKING LOGICALLY AND HAVING AN OPINION, WAAAH, WAAAAH, WAAAAAH, I'M A WHINY LITTLE BITCHWHORECUNT, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"



lol logic?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 13, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> No it does not. Saren and Matriarch Benezia were both away from Sovereign but clearly indoctrinated. They resisted the effects for a short time, but ONLY for a short time, before they would revert. That's why Saren shoots himself, and that's why Matriarch Benezia tells Shepard to kill her.
> 
> Time does not matter. Because repeated exposure to reaper artifacts is just as bad as hanging around one for too long.
> 
> ...



Saren is CONSTANTLY on Nezara while Benezia & Shiala were on Nezara so long, they became slaves. Slaves without an ability to think, Shiala (most likely thanks to the Thorian) got her idenity back from NOT being on or around Nezara, good job over looking that. Being indoctrinated isn't permanent apperently, but if you remember THEY'RE STILL ORGANICS. Organics have FREE WILL. The Geth do what they're programmed to, just like the Reapers do as they're programmed too.

Time does matter apperently, because T.I.M. wasn't around a reaper himself, but was still indoctrinated within eight months time being around those artifacts 24/7. He wanted to break the code and control the Reapers for humanities advancement (and putting the other races into bondage).

I'm pretty sure Joker does mention something about Akuze. People with post traumatic stress disorder have different triggers, and react different. I'm not indoctrinated by anyone, and I've come to term with my fathers death. But I frequently have dreams about the day my dad died. A friend of mine in the army was in Vietnam, and on hot humid nights, he'll suddenly slip back into Vietnam and become EXTREMELY DANGEROUS, because if you touch him, he may believe you're a Viet Kong. In Shepards case, he never got over the fact the child was killed in front of him. Speaking of which, INDOCTRINATION IS STILL BULLSHIT. How would the Reapers/Citadel know to use the kid against him instead of what happened during the Blitz/Akuze/Torfan?

I disagree, when you're away from the vector, the healing process begins. Shepard was in Object Rho for almost three days, and s/he didn't seem different at the beginning of ME3. 

The Death Ray should have KILLED Shepard as it killed EVERYONE ELSE. So Shepard survives, she/he has a LOT OF INJURIES. Loss of blood, infection, any number of variables could cause Shepard to Hallucinate. 

The Reaper Forces (not the reapers like Habringer & Nezara) emit sounds they're capable of making. Try making a dog meow or a whale moo. Won't really work as they're not BUILT to emit those kind of sounds. The Geth most likely send out a high soundwave to help spread, or maybe Nezara is just that loud. Don't forget, they thought it was THUNDER originally.

Going by flawed logic, the moment you get into contact with any reaper, your instantly indoctrinated reguardless of how strong you are. See where this "indoctrination Theory" is bull shit, like the Hitler Diaries?

Awesome: I'm not watching a 90 minute video on bullshit. I rather do something else more construction, write more of my fan fictions, write players guides, jack off to my other pornography instead of my straight pornography, write a poem about bird farts, throw a ball, throw a tiger, gardening, racist gardening, argue with a jealous hamburger, etc.

Indoctrination Theory is bull shit, and you're dumber than me for believing it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 13, 2012)

Bioware already said that they aren't changing the ending, or even 'explaining' it, dunno where IT fits into that


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 13, 2012)

Holy shit, walls of text over an ending of a video game .


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _this is my headcanon now_


----------



## Overwatch (May 13, 2012)

I like the Intoxication theory better.


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2012)

TvTropes:


----------



## Sedaiv (May 13, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Bioware already said that they aren't changing the ending, or even 'explaining' it, dunno where IT fits into that



I want to know where you saw this.



Magnum Bookworm said:


> Holy shit, walls of text over an ending of a video game .



It's called an arguement.


----------



## Awesome (May 13, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Awesome: I'm not watching a 90 minute video on bullshit. I rather do something else more construction, write more of my fan fictions, write players guides, jack off to my other pornography instead of my straight pornography, write a poem about bird farts, throw a ball, throw a tiger, gardening, racist gardening, argue with a jealous hamburger, etc.
> 
> Indoctrination Theory is bull shit, and you're dumber than me for believing it.



I would like to say one thing: Shepard is constantly around Reaper objects. There is rarely a time he *isn't.*

ME1: Sovereign
ME2: *Object Rho*, *Inside a Reaper*, *Reaper IFF*, Collector Base (twice, with Reaper Technology)
ME3: *Reaper IFF* (whole game, sleeps with it, basically), tons of Reaper technology, encounters Reapers extremely often

He is constantly encountering reaper technology in Mass Effect 3, and he is always in contact with some form of it wherever he goes. If he's not on a mission, he's sleeping with the reaper IFF. If he's on a mission, he's encountering Reaper Technology. On top of that, indoctrination is a slow process. It wasn't until after *Object Rho* that Shepard started having those dreams - which are a part of the indoctrination. Because of how often he is in contact with Reaper tech, these dreams keep occurring. After a long period of time with slow indoctrination, and during a point where he is at his absolute weakest mental capacity, the reapers begin a final attempt at indoctrination.

Not only that, but there is a statement by Bioware saying that they wanted to show the player what indoctrination was like, from the perspective of the person being indoctrination. This is exactly what the final scenes are about.

You're probably just trolling. I can't believe you're ignoring everything in favor of the theory. The video addresses every single one of your claims, disproves them, and shows all proven, plausible, and disproven evidence for the theory. You're not attacking a single piece of evidence that was proven false, but you're attacking every single aspect that was proven true. Not just plausible, but confirmed. That doesn't even make sense.

It's faith vs. evidence. There is no evidence in regards to your theory, but you still believe it, even though all evidence contradicts your belief.


----------



## Awesome (May 13, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I want to know where you saw this.



Yea, Bioware isn't changing the ending. They're expanding upon it. It's going to be the same ending as before. IT states that the current ending is the indoctrination process, and the extended cut will start when Shepard wakes up in London before the rush to the beam if you pick the destroy ending, so it still fits.


----------



## Jesus (May 13, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I like the Intoxication theory better.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Yea, Bioware isn't changing the ending. They're expanding upon it. It's going to be the same ending as before. IT states that the current ending is the indoctrination process, *and the extended cut will start when Shepard wakes up in London before the rush to the beam if you pick the destroy ending, so it still fits.*



Nope       .jpeg


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 13, 2012)

They've said there's no new ending quite a few times...

Besides, isn't IT that Shepard is only successful if you get the destroy ending where s/he lives?  You needed to have played MP or have iOS device to get that, so it basically says; if you don't have a broadband connection your Shepard was indoctrinated, you're screwed, bye


----------



## Awesome (May 13, 2012)

That's just a secret ending. Shepard can't live in the destroy ending according to the catalyst anyway. He flat out lied.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Everyone wants a happy ending because they're faggy crybabies.
> 
> And lol, the "Rebellion Pack" leak cites Quarian Engineer and Infiltrator as new classes.



Everyone deserves the ending they want. Like BIOWARE has said before. But hey Kory if you want the ending where the Reapers shove their 12 inch dick down your throat who am I to judge?


----------



## FFLN (May 13, 2012)

lol. I missed that Gamerpoop video. It's pretty funny. Especially liked the Kaidan part.


----------



## Anarch (May 14, 2012)

Jesus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I support this.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2012)

Damnit, I see my post wasn't put through. I'll post it later today, stupid work computers.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2012)

FFLN said:


> lol. I missed that Gamerpoop video. It's pretty funny. Especially liked the Kaidan part.



That Kaidan part.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2012)

Unlocked the Broguard today and he is a beast. 

1600 health and shields + Barrier + Charge = ultimate tank. 

Takes on multiple Pyros, laughs at Geth Hunters, and eats Ravagers and Brutes for breakfast. With the weapons I have now though, can't really deal with Banshees or Geth Primes effectively other than draw their attention. Haven't faced Cerb yet with him, but I'm going to assume he'll be stomping some Phantom's heads.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2012)

What difficulty were you playing on?

I didn't have much luck using my Broguard in Gold.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Are people still all "Waah waaah" because they only want flowers and rainbows and ice cream in their ending?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Are people still all "Waah waaah" because they only want flowers and rainbows and ice cream in their ending?



There are a lot of things that made the ending of Mass Effect 3 bad.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 15, 2012)

FINALLY.....I finally got the best ending. I couldn't get is before cause I used the colesence editor to change my war asset rankings. Miranda was worth 20000 war asset. .


I finally realized the best ending is the one below 1500 EMS with the collector base destroyed.


 The Starbrat gets pissed off that you got that far. And is forced to make one choice. Destroy ALL LIFE.


Shepard dies, Reapers dies as well as everyone else gets fried. 

The End.....


Best fucking ending.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> What difficulty were you playing on?
> 
> I didn't have much luck using my Broguard in Gold.



Silver. I'm not touching Gold yet (challenges aside) because my weapons aren't up to snuff.


----------



## DedValve (May 15, 2012)

geth infiltrator is fucking stupid on gold. Oh hey there everything! *armor locks entire wave to death*

And I thought the Batarians where cheap close range.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Silver. I'm not touching Gold yet (challenges aside) because my weapons aren't up to snuff.



You don't need maxed out weapons to play on Gold, just make sure to use your powers at every cooldown and learn to duck and cover.


----------



## DedValve (May 15, 2012)

I rock gold with my Batarian and Turian soldier with Graal and Revenant XIII. Bitches wish they could touch me 

I've never played the soldier class in singleplayer but holy crap Turians and Batarians are just plain fun.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> There are a lot of things that made the ending of Mass Effect 3 bad.



Of course.

But most people only care about HAPPILY EVAH AFTAH.


----------



## DedValve (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course.
> 
> But most people only care about HAPPILY EVAH AFTAH.



would have been better than no ever after.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course.
> 
> But most people only care about HAPPILY EVAH AFTAH.



I don't mind Shepard dying, but in a logical way. Hell I rather he live to see the aftermath, considering that he died already in 2.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You don't need maxed out weapons to play on Gold, just make sure to use your powers at every cooldown and learn to duck and cover.



Not max them out, just get them to a high enough level so it doesn't affect my cooldowns.

And my Broguard doesn't know the meaning of the words "duck" and "cover"


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

To a Broguard, "duck" and "cover" is what everyone else needs to do to stay out of his way and let him make short work of Banshees and Phantoms and Atlases and Brutes.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2012)

Vino said:


> I don't mind Shepard dying, but in a logical way. Hell I rather he live to see the aftermath, considering that he died already in 2.



R U ME. 

Fucking this.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Translation: "WHY CAN'T I LIVE HAPPILY EVER AFTER?!"


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2012)

Do a better come back Krory. This is getting old.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> R U ME.



Probably


----------



## Overwatch (May 15, 2012)

Still cutting yourselves?


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2012)

Vino said:


> Probably


Then let us talk about how glorious Kaidan is. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I rock gold with my Batarian and Turian soldier with Graal and Revenant XIII. Bitches wish they could touch me



What's the max level for weapons?  I thought it was X.




MassErrect said:


> Then let us talk about how glorious Kaidan is. :33



Ewwww.  I still haven't imported my save files where Kaidan is alive.  Maybe I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2012)

Maybe he meant to put V instead of X?


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Ewwww.  I still haven't imported my save files where Kaidan is alive.  Maybe I'll do that this weekend.



Yes you should. His VA did a great job. Kaidan is perfect. :33


----------



## Axl Low (May 15, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Yes you should. His VA did a great job. Kaidan is perfect. :33



kaidan fisted that geth
HARD


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Then let us talk about how glorious Kaidan is. :33



Sexy and perfection, I have the sex scene between him and my male Shepard saved


----------



## DedValve (May 15, 2012)

Looks like Sony accidentally confirmed rebellion. Gentlemen, whip out your credits and prepare to waste countless hours unlocking male quarians. I know I will



The DLC WON'T be out tomorrow, that seems to be a fuckup on Sony's part or that's when Bioware will officially announce it. 

No price but I'm assuming it's free or no buy from me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2012)

Male Quarians?

That's an odd way of spelling Vorcha


----------



## Cromer (May 16, 2012)

Damned dirty vorcha...


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2012)

>playing multiplayer
>human tanked out vanguard

easiest shit in the world.

But I heard infiltrator classes are the make-or-break classes for Gold-status missions.

I still need to get a Krogan Battlemaster unlocked

fuck me dead.


----------



## DedValve (May 16, 2012)

Geth infiltrators are cheap. Their deadly long rage and invincible close rage.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2012)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> >playing multiplayer
> >human tanked out vanguard
> 
> easiest shit in the world.
> ...



If you are good and have a great team it doesn't matter what classes you play for gold.


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2012)

Is the new DLC free?  If not I'm not DL'n it either.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2012)

I don't care if it is free or not, as long as when I get it it won't randomly uninstall itself like the other one.


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2012)

It does that? How the hell..


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 16, 2012)

MP Balance Changes


*Spoiler*: __ 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
May 16, 2012
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eagle Heavy Pistol
- Damage increased from [60.9-76.1] to [67.0-83.8]

Hurricane SMG
- Damage increased from [93.2-116.5] to [102.5-128.1]

Crusader Shotgun
- Damage increased from [442.1-552.6] to [486.6-608.3]

Indra Sniper Rifle
- Damage increased from [54.1-67.6] to [62.6-78.2]

Singularity Power
- Fixed a bug where the base duration that enemies are held in the air was still 3 seconds. 
  Should now be 6 seconds, as the April 24 changes specify.

Geth Horde Wave Data
- (Gold) Wave 6: reduced number of Hunters from 4 to 2
- (Gold) Wave 6: increased number of Rocket Troopers from 2 to 3
- (Gold) Wave 6: added a single Geth Prime
- (Gold) Wave 10: reduced number of Pyros from 4 to 3
- (Gold) Wave 10: increased number of Geth Primes from 2 to 3

Card Data
- 255 max cap on ammo, medigel, rockets, shields - they should grant equipment items instead if maxed
- Respec cards are now uncommon rather than rare
- Increasing XP bonuses for character cards




Summary:

- Hurricane, Eagle, Crusader, Indra get buffed
- Switched around spawn numbers in Geth Gold (namely 3 Primes at one time on Wave 10)
- respec cards are now uncommon
- If you maxed out your consumables, instead of recieving those same consumables (thus wasting them), you get equipment instead
- character cards give more XP


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Tricia Helfer and Raphael Sbarge revealed last week that they were doing some voice work. This is old news, I know, but alas...

Let speculation of if Keith Szarabajka is coming back commence.


----------



## Axl Low (May 16, 2012)

WAIT SO WE MIGHT ACTUALLY GET TO TALK TO HARBY? 


Harby and the Commander Chief! C:


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

We all know we won't get jack shit.

'tis a sad day when all of my hope has to be placed back on Capcom.

And apparently Rockstar with how awesome Max Payne 3 is.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 16, 2012)

Got a Valiant I in my Operation Silencer Comm pack :33


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

I got a Vorcha in my Silencer Comm pack.


----------



## DedValve (May 16, 2012)

Woot valiant II.

Also eagle still sucks ass.


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I don't care if it is free or not, as long as when I get it it won't randomly uninstall itself like the other one.



That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> That's fucking stupid.



Annie and Jeff seem awfully fascinated in that anus.


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Annie and Jeff seem awfully fascinated in that anus.



The anus is never-ending and romantic.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (May 17, 2012)

I like my headcanon better. Shepard hugs Harbinger and is the first organic ever to show sympathy for the reapers, which in turn causes the reapers to turn shepard into galactic goo and put him in a new reaper causing reaper shepard and harbinger to be bff's forever whilst they continue to eradicate the rest of the universe


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 17, 2012)

In my headcanon, Wrex headbutts every Reaper to death.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

In my headcanon, the Arisen defeats the Reapers.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2012)

In my headcanon, Anderson LIVES.


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _In my headcanon_


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2012)

In my headcanon ME3 doesn't exist.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _In my headcanon_


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2012)

In my head canon, Vino is wrong


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2012)

Shut up cunt


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2012)

Vino said:


> Shut up cunt



Reported for flaming.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

> reported for flaming



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvLx6J67wbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (May 18, 2012)

Reported for flaming.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 18, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Reported for flaming.





Overwatch said:


> Reported for flaming.



reporting people for being homosexual?

reported for discrimination


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2012)

Oh misto puppet :33


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2012)

Reported for off topic.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2012)

Reported for still playing this shitty game


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Reported for off topic.



Reported for making a dupe :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Reported for making a dupe :ho



Reported for false information.


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2012)

Nope your IP address matches a former user known as
The Boss

hay Shoko
So i herd femshep had a wonderful threesome with Kaidan and liara
as garrus fired this thanix upgraded sniper rifle into the face of harbinger while wrex headbutted harby's legs

best ending ever :33

oh and james punched a brute in the quad
twice D


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> reporting people for being homosexual?
> 
> reported for discrimination



Reported for accusing me for being homosexual.


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2012)

Not reported because Kenshin is pretty damn badass :33


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2012)

Although I did report him twice, I'll continue playing the game we've decided to play on.

Reported for not realizing X-Mas is LONG since over.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

>actually reporting

         .


----------



## Axl Low (May 18, 2012)

actually i know
BUT
i love yuma and i rarely change my sets
i once wore an entire set for a year and a half


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

It's not Christmas man


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2012)

Eh, I still don't buy it. Then agian, I'm pretty lazy when it comes to sets.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 18, 2012)

From Lance Henriksen aka admiral hackett aka bishop



> "I just did another session with them...They were saying there's a little bit of a problem with the abruptness of the ending," Hendriksen said. "So we did a whole series of things to add to the end of the game, to live up to the quality they've been doing."



Also here's an ancient me2 funny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBeIWWKTjkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cocoa (May 18, 2012)

People still care about Mass Effect?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 18, 2012)

says the guy with the mass effect set


----------



## Cocoa (May 18, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> says the guy with the mass effect set


I haven't bothered to change my set yet...:ho

Also, Wrex is too good for Mass Effect.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2012)




----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2012)

Hahaha, that's awesome.  If only we could have lived in Javik's time.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hahaha, that's awesome.  If only we could have lived in Javik's time.



Everything about Javiks cycle ruled... except the part of "become a prothean or become extinct." that's a little harsh, but in return for ending a video game series right, I'd join the Empire.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 19, 2012)

Protheans are space-faring Qunari


----------



## DedValve (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2012)

Yeah that sounds/looks accurate.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> From Lance Henriksen aka admiral hackett aka bishop



Innnnnteresting.


----------



## Jesus (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wCWBi_7lqp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

Supposedly the epilogue shows how Shepard is actually the reincarnation of a Prothean.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Supposedly the epilogue shows how Shepard is actually the reincarnation of a Prothean.



Do you have a link?


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Supposedly the epilogue shows how Shepard is actually the reincarnation of a Prothean.





Oh this is to much.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

That's why only Shepard can speak to the Crucible but those with the From Ashes DLC can actually do Paragon/Renegade decisions to actually make Javik sacrifice himself instead.


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2012)

Jesus said:


> [YOUTUBE]wCWBi_7lqp4[/YOUTUBE]



Am I your dirty little secret?


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2012)

Shepard: Kellah Selai
Tali: No. IM READY TO KIL A  BITCH


----------



## Sedaiv (May 20, 2012)

What teh fuck are you talking about with teh "Shepard maybe a reincarnation of a prothean." I mean that does sound interesting, but I just assumed when Shepard got in the way of Kaiden/Ashley (pending on Shepard's sex) being pulled to the Prothean Becon, it did something ot enable Shepard some of the Prothean racial trait of touching


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (May 20, 2012)

Not a bad find, but I'm not sure who the chick is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Not a bad find, but I'm not sure who the chick is.



Critical miss.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

What a failure.


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> What a failure.



/wonders if Krory dislikes Critical Miss or is simply commenting that in a game such as D&D a critical miss/botch/rolling a 1 is also known as a failure.

These are the things that worm into my head as I try to seep into Krory's labyrinth of a mind without string.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

The world may never know.


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> The world may never know.



...
Challenge Accepted! :33

So do you like Critical Miss, the comic?


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

Not really, no.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> /wonders if Krory dislikes Critical Miss or is simply commenting that in a game such as D&D a critical miss/botch/rolling a 1 is also known as a failure.
> 
> These are the things that worm into my head as I try to seep into Krory's labyrinth of a mind without string.



OR maybe he is talking about shepard


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> OR maybe he is talking about shepard



I'd put 1 million credits on Sedaiv though


----------



## Sedaiv (May 20, 2012)

Check it out, I found The Iron Shiek's two cents on the ending to Mass Effect 3.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2012)

....



........




Carry on.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2012)

That's a strange way of depicting a skeleton...

In the last ten games I've played online, I've always been stuck with idiots on my team.  Apparently, the new thing to do for Gold matches is to split up.


----------



## Cocoa (May 20, 2012)

Have they done anything new with multiplayer in the past two and a half months?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 20, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's a strange way of depicting a skeleton...
> 
> In the last ten games I've played online, I've always been stuck with idiots on my team.  Apparently, the new thing to do for Gold matches is to split up.



I need to get a head set and make some friends online, so I can play with them.

Queing for Gold is suicide for me .


----------



## Sedaiv (May 20, 2012)

I disagree, I que for gold and get that. I either get to wave 10 or full extraction, never either/or


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 20, 2012)

Kratos giving the thumbs ups. lol

They really need to give us some info on this dlc ending its getting annoying.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2012)

As long as it lets me kill people............
Aliens will do as well of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2012)




----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2012)

Damn, that's pretty badass.


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2012)

It's too small


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2012)

What you talking about?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 21, 2012)

Zenaku: I want that Widow


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> It's too small



That's what she said.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

ME3: Extended Cut has been cancelled.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> It's too small





MassErrect said:


> That's what she said.



To Kaidan?


----------



## DedValve (May 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> ME3: Extended Cut has been cancelled.



Good. Can I haz more multiplayer dlc?


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> ME3: Extended Cut has been cancelled.






forgotten_hero said:


> To Kaidan?


Why don't you find out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2012)

Soldier is actually a pretty beasty class . Can't believe I waited this long to try it out.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 21, 2012)

The Soldier class is my main followed by Infiltrator, Vanguard and Engineer. 

WTB Proof of Extended Cut Cancelled. Plzkthnxbai


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 21, 2012)

Human Soldier is my favorite of the Soldier class. It would be Turian, but they aren't mobile enough for my tastes.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 21, 2012)

Now I know you're dicking with me.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Now I know you're dicking with me.



I believed the original canceled post for a second then i saw who posted it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 21, 2012)

speaking of cancelled DLC

I want my Exalted March dammit


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 22, 2012)

^ you're gonna have to buy DA3 to see that stuff


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> speaking of cancelled DLC
> 
> I want my Exalted March dammit



say what now?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2012)

The only DLC I want is... you know... I don't know... I guess to have all the castlevanias on marketplace including directors cut of Symphony of the Night


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> say what now?



Think it was the planned DLC for Dragon Age 2 before they decided not to make anymore DLC for it.  Pretty sure they just decided to stick it all in Dragon Age 3.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> say what now?


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2012)

lol Dragon Age 3.


----------



## Axl Low (May 22, 2012)

to be far most people sold DA2 after they found out the main character wasnt the warden
oh that your choices didnt matter


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 22, 2012)

Choice is not a demand of the Qun


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 22, 2012)

Speaking of dragon age, the Dragon age anime movie 'the dawn of the seekers' is comming out next week. Google it if you don't know.


Anyone interested?


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> to be far most people sold DA2 after they found out the main character wasnt the warden
> *oh that your choices didnt matter*



Yet, strangely, nobody did the same about ME1, ME2, or DA: Origins.

Curiouser and curiouser.

I still had my DAII and was excited for more DLC. But once they halted them, I traded it in for Dragon's Dogma.

With DD, RE6, and finally fixing DmC, it seems Capcom is my publisher of choice now.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> to be far most people sold DA2 after they found out the main character wasnt the warden
> oh that your choices didnt matter



your decisions over the fate of various character's the resolution with the qunari and the Templar/mage conflict matter


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2012)

douglaswalkers said:


> The story of Mass Effect 3 is almost same as Mass Effect 2 but MW3 is more harder this time. In this game every one facing the destruction. Destruction basically won?t let we live if we are not in solid cover.



We're adding Modern Warfare 3 into the game now?  Well, I guess since Price never dies, it makes sense that Shepard is actually Price.

I really want to get the Black Widow X, because having three rounds per magazine would be awesome.  Right now, it's at II, and it can't even come close to competing with the Widow VIII.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 23, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2012)

That's just depressing.


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2012)

i dont get it


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i dont get it



Instead of hiring Mordin's original voice actor back and giving Tali an in-game model...

EA funded getting Jessica Chobot to voice act (horribly) AND modeled (horribly) into the game.

Great use of resources there!


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Instead of hiring Mordin's original voice actor back and giving Tali an in-game model...
> 
> EA funded getting Jessica Chobot to voice act (horribly) AND modeled (horribly) into the game.
> 
> Great use of resources there!



That is just [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07So_lJQyqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

God I love adventure time lol


----------



## DedValve (May 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yet, strangely, nobody did the same about ME1, ME2, or DA: Origins.
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> ...



Figures that you and Capcom are an appropriate fit. 


Now when is fucking Rebellion gonna be announced? I wanna see Jade and Thessia already.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2012)

New Challenge: 

_The Reapers are targeting our training centers, and your mission is to draw their fire and attention. Put them on the defensive! Buy us time, and the reinforcements in training will soon back you up.

Allied Goal: Promote 50,000 characters.
Squad Goal: Promote 3 characters.
Special Circumstance: Due to the failure of Operation SILENCER, more banshees will spawn with Reaper enemies and might also spawn with other enemies.

Squad Goal Success: Squad members awarded a Commendation Pack.
Allied Goal Success: All players awarded a Victory Pack (high chance of containing a Rare weapon).


Welcome to the next N7 Weekend Operation, Operation SHIELDWALL, beginning this Friday, May 25 at 6:00PM PT until Sunday, May 27 at 5:00PM PT, on PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC. Please remember to set the “Upload Gameplay Feedback” setting to “On” in the online options to be able to participate in this N7 Operation.

Please note that due to a known issue, PlayStation 3 users will not see the promotion screen but they will be participating in Operation SHIELDWALL and will be rewarded.

Keep up the pressure, troopers. As you can see, N7 efforts to date have been bringing the fight right to the front door of our enemy. Our enemy is fierce, but we’ve got the might of the entire galaxy on our side.

Good luck and see you on the battlefield._
_

reinforcements in training will soon back you up_ - Might be reading too much into it, but this and the previous stuff they said makes me think they'll announce the DLC for new characters soon.

_Due to the failure of Operation SILENCER, more banshees will spawn with Reaper enemies and might also spawn with other enemies._ - Sounds like fun, so we could be fighting Geth or Cerberus and a Banshee will spawn...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> _Due to the failure of Operation SILENCER, more banshees will spawn with Reaper enemies and might also spawn with other enemies._ - Sounds like fun, so we could be fighting Geth or Cerberus and a Banshee will spawn...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 23, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Please remember to set the ?Upload Gameplay Feedback? setting to ?On? in the online options to be able to participate in this N7 Operation.




I play on PS3, yet I do not know where to turn this on at.

Can anybody tell me?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2012)

Not sure about PS3, but for 360 you access it during the game.  Press start, and it's under one of the choices you have.  It should be done the same way, don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 23, 2012)

I gotta check, I'll activate this on my 360 if I already haven't.l


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 23, 2012)

Okay, I activated mine .

If the Banshee are spawning with other enemies, will they also be attacking them as well as us?


----------



## Bioness (May 23, 2012)

I wasn't able to complete the squad objective last time >.> was busy, not sure if I can promote 3 characters either <.<


----------



## Sedaiv (May 23, 2012)

I got 3 characters almost ready to promote. My Adept, Vanguard and Soldier. I like the adept THEY CAN NOT take a hit AT ALL. Infiltrators cann't take a hit as good as a Vanguard or Soldier, atleast from what I've noticed.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

If your playing an Infiltrator right you shouldn't be taking hits in the first place, man.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2012)

I have four characters ready to promote.  Haven't promoted them because I was waiting for another one of these challenges to come by.  I promoted two because I wanted to re-spec them without wasting a respect item.

And I agree with Zen, if you play Infiltrator right, you should rarely get hit.  When I do (as Salarian Infiltrator), I just use Energy Drain on a Geth or anything with shields, and my shields get restored instantly.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have four characters ready to promote.  Haven't promoted them because I was waiting for another one of these challenges to come by.  I promoted two because I wanted to re-spec them without wasting a respect item.


 Same. still My Brogan was just how i liked him, but at the same time i think i fucked up my justicar



> And I agree with Zen, if you play Infiltrator right, you should rarely get hit.  When I do (as Salarian Infiltrator), I just use Energy Drain on a Geth or anything with shields, and my shields get restored instantly.


Or hit tactical cloak and run like hell. hey do you use the mantis or Widow with your salarian.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2012)

I use the Widow, it's at a much higher level.  Right now, it's at VIII, not sure what my Mantis is, think it's III.

My Black Widow is at II, so when/if I ever get it to a higher level, it should be able to compete with my Widow VIII.  Right now, I need 2 shots (after Energy Drain) with it to take down a Geth Trooper on Gold, while I need 1 shot (after Energy Drain) to do the same.  So I'm burning through ammo way faster when I use the Black Widow.

How about you?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 24, 2012)

The only infiltrator I use now is the Quarian. I'm just so used to Cloak + Sabotage that anything else is just weird. I'll die once on Gold using my Quarian, and switch to my Salarian and die 15 times 

I got all classes at level 20, and I'll probably promote them all across the board as soon as I get on during the event.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2012)

I haven't actually tried any of the other Infiltrator Classes...I probably should, but I do so well with my Salarian, I never felt the need to.  Besides, he's named _HoldTheLine_.  

Now, if only some of the random people I play with would actually hold the line instead of running around like headless chickens.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 24, 2012)

My best class online is my Gethgineer. Got a get Geth  Turrent fully maxed out on repairing shields, and it can keep my teammates alive for waves on end. 

The Brogans especially love it.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> If your playing an Infiltrator right you shouldn't be taking hits in the first place, man.



I have this habbit of playing the Infiltrator as a Soldier or Vanguard. Thing is, when I'm Infiltrator, I'm usually #1 or #2 scorewise. 



Zen-aku said:


> Same. still My Brogan was just how i liked him, but at the same time i think i fucked up my justicar
> 
> Or hit tactical cloak and run like hell. hey do you use the mantis or Widow with your salarian.



Fully aware, that's all I do as Infiltrator as of late. I use my Widow V with a backup Geth SMG III, and run.

My Broguards name is "McLovin" and my Broldier is "McLovin2". I have a Salarian Engineer I use for Gold farming.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

yeah i love that geth turrent, i always run back to it to recharge ma shields


----------



## Faustus (May 24, 2012)

Those people playing Multiplayer...

They don't have life


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys rate the usefullness of your Me3 Squaddies.



Liara 10/10 instant Singularity/Stasis and Warp. Need I say more.

Garrus 9/10 Has Overload and Ap bullets and consulsive shot a jack of all trade with massive wep damage. -1 for proximity mine never could use that power effectively.


Kaidan 10/10 say what you will kaidan may be annoying but he is useful when it counts. He is a Tank and a jack of all trades with great choice of weapons.

Javik with Liara 10/10 without Liara 8.5/10. His passive ability gives massive boost to lift granade and dark channel is awesome. Also slam and pull are descent with low recharge.


EDI 8/10 she is versetile but NEEDS recharge speed more than power especially when defense matrix increases recharge. Decoy is annoying I shot it many times by accident it get in my LOS.


Vega 7.5/10 for non vanguard and Solder class 8.5/10 he is a tank but thats it. His explosive ammo is useful tho. Other than that Lift granade and incinerate is better than Frag and Carnage.


Tali 6/10 pretty weak rocket drone is OK and energy drain is ok for geth other than that. She is pretty useless.


Ashley 5/10 really the weakest link in the crew. Really crappy powers and tactically a mess. I could never use her well.


Well thats my opinion on the usefulness of my squad I played as a Sentinal, Vanguard, Soldier and Adept.

Mostly  play Vanguard.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2012)

I'll play a file where Kaiden survived sometime, I plan to make atleast two new shepards in ME1 or ME2 where Kaiden is alive as I got 3 where Ashley is but 1 where Kaiden is.

Javik is a 10, same with Liara, and James. Edi is an 8, Tali is a 6, Ashley is a 7, and Garrus is also 9.5 as I hate Prox mine.


----------



## Axl Low (May 24, 2012)

Liara, Javik, and Kaidan are *broken* Squadmates.
Instant Area Biotics and Dark Channel for Bio combos = Crazy
And the fact that their cool downs can be clocked at 1.25 to 2.5 seconds minimum ensures crazy spammy bio powers and combos
Playing an Adept, Sentinel, or Vanguard with two of these three makes even insanity a cake walk.
Enjoy your insanity achievement with no effort required. 

James, Garrus, and EDI are very powerful / very useful squadmates.
James on my hardcore run never need a revive. His durability is STUPID. 1200/1200 Shields and health. 
Christ. Plus he has and instant carnage and spammy no cooldown grenades. 

Garrus was always popping skulls assault rifle or sniper. Prox mine can be useful such as speccing for anti brute/ravanger/banshee/armor targets rank 5 damage taken but overload and his passives/ammo are better choices for point investment. 

EDI has some of the most busted ways to instant kill an enemy in tandem with other squadmates.
While biotic combos are cool, they are not as brutal as EDI incinerate ->> Liara's warp / Kaidan's reave or have incinerate at the end and seeing a basic enemy turn into a pile of bloody burning gibs. 
EDI is very "Miranda-like." [Not talking about personality or appearances] but the fact that she is useful against all protections and has quite a few tricks up her sleeve such as decoy. Vastly overlooked.

The fact that overload can be broken and Bounce twice for absolute shield and barrier rape on bounce as well or make it bounce 3 times major crowd control plus the introduction of tech combos is what made these three really shine. But the fact that Kaidan not only has biotics but overload puts him over these three.

Also, James, Garrus and EDI seem to have the worst recharge times. While very good they are weighed down big time by recharge, however their durability and weapon choice does make up for it D

The bottom two out:
Ashley and Tali
I know Tali came late but her powers really were only useful against Geth. The fact that she has energy drain over overload which while is good for Shepard and shield restoration is still less powerful and less useful than overload because again overload has a one bounce and crazy damage or two bounces of crazy crowd control. 

Ashley really is a fucking mess. I don't even know were to begin except that I guess Tali is a more versatile squadmate but Ashley is more durable and has a better weapon choice but both are very limited. 
Her disruptor squad ammo is nowhere near Shepard's and the fact of the matter is that Edi, Garrus, Kaidan or bio combos with Kaidan, Liara and Javik will be more effective at taking out shields. Or just get James to run it over with the Kodiak. [Alright so I am begin silly with that last one]

Marksman is not really that good because AI is good enough that your squadmates in general will only pop out of cover for a couple seconds and take cover again. 
Incendiary is only good because it's an instant with some stun but Kaidan, Liara and Javik can save you via biotics [especially Javik because he has instant grenades and Jimmy Vega too] but again Garrus, EDI, and James can save you with overload/mine/con shot/carnage.

It's sad because if you have Ashley she is literally only useful for the very first mission on Mars.
Just like Tali. They are both only useful for the very mission they arrive. Other than that you have 4 better choices over Ashley and Tali. 
5 if you let Ashley hold the nuke line. 

Again this all combat analysis. Feel free to let me know what you think :33

No, I am not going to assign a number to a character. If you read the post it should be obvious what I think.


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2012)

*Rebellion Pack announced - FREE
*





> Reinforcements are being deployed to all N7 forces, bringing out some heavy hitters thanks to the new Mass Effect 3 Rebellion DLC Pack! Arriving on Xbox Live, the PlayStation Network and PC on Tuesday, May 29 (Wednesday,  May 30 on the PSN in Europe), the Mass Effect 3 Rebellion Pack will be bringing you more gear, more weapons, more maps, more kits, and new races, and it’s available at no additional cost for anyone who redeemed an Online Pass for Mass Effect 3 on PC, PS3 or Xbox 360.
> 
> The Rebellion Multiplayer Expansion opens two new fronts against the Reapers: Firebase Jade’s jungle reservoir and Firebase Goddess on Thessia. In-game reinforcement packs now include three new weapons (Reegar Carbine, Krysae Sniper Rifle, Cerberus Harrier) as well as equipment, consumables, and six new characters from species that have lost lives or whole planets to the Reapers: Quarian Engineer and Infiltrator, Vorcha Soldier and Sentinel, Ex-Cerberus Phoenix Adept and Vanguard. The battle continues!


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 24, 2012)

EDI's decoy is awesome on Insanity. Saved my skin a couple of times. 

Though on my Insanity run I didn't do a new game+, and was stuck with max level 5 weapons 

Edit: Damn, I was hoping Phoenix would be Brotheans


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2012)

NEW CHARACTERS

Vorcha Soldier
Thanks to their unique physiology and their Bloodlust ability, the Vorcha are joining the fight and are perfectly suited for the utilitarian soldier kit. 

Vorcha Sentinel
The innate aggressiveness found within the Vorcha make them shockingly durable combatants, and when coupled with their Flamer skill, the Vorcha sentinel is a force to be reckoned with.

Male Quarian Engineer
Quarians have spent centuries at perpetual salvage and ship repair; the survival of their species depends on this technical expertise. When bringing the new Arc Grenade to the fray, the Quarians prove their prowess as effective engineers on the battlefield.

Male Quarian Infiltrator
The Male Quarian Infiltrator must actively rely on stealth while in the heat of battle, and when they make use of their Tactical Scan ability, they quickly prove their mettle while continuously dishing out the pain. 

Ex-Cerberus Vanguard
When the Illusive Man turned to indoctrination in order to ensure the loyalty of his troops, many Cerberus operatives defected and joined the Alliance in order to stop the Reapers. Now that we’re on the same team, Ex-Cerberus Vanguards (along with their new Lash attack) are quickly proving their worth. 

Ex-Cerberus Adept
A result of the Illusive Man's early experiments in enhanced human physiology, Ex-Cerberus subjects are highly skilled combat and biotics specialists. As a result, Ex-Cerberus Adepts can lay waste to the enemy with their Smash and Singularity powers.

NEW MAPS
Firebase Jade - Surrounded by huge waterfalls, Firebase Jade overlooks an ancient reservoir built by the salarians centuries ago. Set up strategic chokepoints inside the base’s main buildings to get the jump on your enemy, and work with your team to meticulously clear each room to achieve victory.

Firebase Goddess - Nestled in the epicenter of a Thessian metropolis, Firebase Goddess is one of the last strongholds of asari resistance against the Reapers. With its circular layout, Firebase Goddess is a tough location to control. This arena combines heavy cover and elevated firing positions, so stay light on your feet.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 24, 2012)

Dat Cerberus armor


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2012)

The ex-cerberus look amazing. About time they revealed it. I've been saving up my credits all week for this (although I caved and bought 2 or 3 PSP's). Currently at 800k. I WILL get me some Phoenix and Male quarians.

Also glad that male quarians have different abilities.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2012)

I already got my Insanity Achievement with no effort, I imported my ME3 Shepard and used Liara and James/Ashley as my Squadmates, and the only area I got trouble was Grissim Academy because I got cocky.

I'm remember hearing that the Collectors & the base would be a DLC location. I mean that would be SWEET. They can always make up a story line for why they're back, or just make it so people can fight them as a team now, same thing with the Thorian & Rachni. I'd like to see some more of the past as a DLC Rachni (from the Rachnic War), Thorian Creatures & Collectors with The Collectors Base, Feros & the Rachni Homeworld.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2012)

lol Vorcha

I will never play as ex Cerberus... oh wait.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2012)

The Vorcha's heavy melee reminds me of Wolverine.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I use the Widow, it's at a much higher level.  Right now, it's at VIII, not sure what my Mantis is, think it's III.
> 
> My Black Widow is at II, so when/if I ever get it to a higher level, it should be able to compete with my Widow VIII.  Right now, I need 2 shots (after Energy Drain) with it to take down a Geth Trooper on Gold, while I need 1 shot (after Energy Drain) to do the same.  So I'm burning through ammo way faster when I use the Black Widow.
> 
> How about you?


 I have a widdow II and a Mantis X i alternate because i while the widdow dose more damage, the mantis is more versatile and works better for gurrella tactics



DedValve said:


> -Snip-


 it all looks so good.


----------



## Axl Low (May 24, 2012)

oh man
all this multiplayer good stuff gives me hope that they might actually be working hard on the new endings :33


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

they aren't "new"

But yeah BW just be giving shit away left and right. i don't have to pay for maps or any thing life is gooood.


----------



## Axl Low (May 24, 2012)

YOUR JOURNEY ENDS HERE


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

I wish the vorcha would be engineer and the other male quarian would be a soldier/Marine


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

> There are 2 additional features of Rebellion:
> 
> 
> New In-Mission Objective
> ...



hell yeah


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 24, 2012)

Damn, that Ex-Cerberus Vanguard is bringing the pain :33.

Can't wait to see the Ex-Cerberus Adept. The Adept class is my favorite class, and I only have a Human & Drell. I want an Asari dammit .


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

Drell adepts suck in my experience.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Drell adepts suck in my experience.



Dem cartwheels.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 25, 2012)

drell adepts are awesome son

area reave + cluster grenades = death to all infidels


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2012)

meh, compare that to the broken ass stasis, or the Justicars Superior reave combo and its just not that impressive


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2012)

All this MP shit


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2012)

Your just made that you MP dosen't give free swaag


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2012)

Why the Hell are people still talking about BioWare making "new ending?"

Gawd. Noobs.

Anyways... wasn't anticipating this shit being free, too.

Totally loving those ex-Cerberus characters.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2012)

yeah their armor is apparently in the infiltrator game too, that's a really cool connection.


I personally cant wait to try out that Quarian infiltrator and remake my Character from my rpg group :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 25, 2012)

People are still playing the multiplayer? I guess that means its good?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> YOUR JOURNEY ENDS HERE



ASSUMING CONTROL, THIS HURTS YOU.

I don't really care about the new races. They already made the Broguard, I'm content. I just want to see Thorians and Collectors as a new enemy race.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2012)

Vino said:


> People are still playing the multiplayer? I guess that means its good?



I think it's pretty fun. I like to play it with my bros while shit talking Bioware.  I hope the chat isn't recorded and stored like the iPhone does with Siris.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2012)

That new multiplayer DLC is coming on the 29th.

Vorcha 

Let's play some time Bossu


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2012)

I had 360.. ARE YOU EVEN IN MY BUDDY LIST?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2012)

more characters I gotta spend real money to get. May as well start saving.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I just want to see Thorians and Collectors as a new enemy race.



thorian's are just weak ass husks.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> I had 360.. ARE YOU EVEN IN MY BUDDY LIST?



No sheet DIJU RIKE EEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 25, 2012)

Boss, every time I see your gamertag, I always say it in some weird voice.  That's some crazy mind control power your gamertag has.

We should get a game going soon, I'm tired of playing with random people on Gold.  Last time we played together was...in the demo.

The World, what's your gamertag?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 25, 2012)

Avoid getting stabbed in the gut by a Phantom, get stabbed in the gut by a Banshee that appeared behind me instead. 



special delivery for mist puppet


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2012)

>People still paying real money to get shit on multiplayer.


Lololol. What a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).s


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2012)

some of us have a disposable income you hobo


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 26, 2012)

I've never held much respect for the people who pay for their items on any game.  I mean, it takes most of the fun away.  Sure it can be frustrating when you don't get the item you want, but when you do get it, it makes it that much better.

Oh, and I don't understand why people pay to get their characters leveled (like Diablo II or something).  Where's the fun in not being able to level up your own character?


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2012)

Some people don't care about having fun.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2012)

Iv'e paid a couple of times for packs, but that was in response to getting a salarian engineer 4 times in a row


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 26, 2012)

I bought one of the 80 Bioware point packs, that's a veteran pack? But that was to shift the points I had left over from buying that crappy Morrigan DLC for DAO that I was sure I'd never be rid of


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> some of us have a disposable income you hobo



Then dispose it on something worthwhile.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> ASSUMING CONTROL, THIS HURTS YOU.
> 
> I don't really care about the new races. They already made the Broguard, I'm content. I just want to see Thorians and Collectors as a new enemy race.





Krory said:


> Then dispose it on something worthwhile.



8 bucks is chump change


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

if it means I keep getting free DLC, I'm all for other people paying money for BW points


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> People are still playing the multiplayer? I guess that means its good?


No, it just has a ridiculus unlock system. People want new shit, and they're not getting it, they're playing until they get it.

I *still* don't have the fucking Black Widow, and my Mattock is still level 1. What the shit? Oh, and I've only unlocked one Batarian.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 26, 2012)

Still don't have my Asari Adept. I've purchased so many PSP's .

I'll just save up till Tuesday.


----------



## DedValve (May 26, 2012)

I went from 1 million credits to 500k in 3 minutes buying nothing but premium specter packs. Fuck random 

I should have just waited.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 26, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, it just has a ridiculus unlock system. People want new shit, and they're not getting it, they're playing until they get it.
> 
> I *still* don't have the fucking Black Widow, and my Mattock is still level 1. What the shit? Oh, and I've only unlocked one Batarian.
> 
> //HbS



Sounds like a shitty system


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 26, 2012)

The worst system I have ever seen. You buy equipment packs for points, and it's entirely random. You get shit you've unlocked a long time ago multiple times. I've got all unlocked characters at level 20 and fully customized, and I still get these character cards.

Weapons I don't use are all level 10, weapons I use are level 1 or I don't have them at all. Except Carnifex and Graal. So far I've only unlocked one new character.

It's all entirely random, and really time-consuming.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 26, 2012)

I love the Vindicator, yet I only have a lvl 2 Vindicator. 

And I have a lvl 9 Mantis that I don't even touch but once in a while.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 26, 2012)

So uhh any news about the extended ending?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2012)

I want to get upgrades for my Black Window but that'll never come. It'll give me upgrades for heavy pistols, WHICH I DO NOT USE and classes I ALREADY HAVE instead of giving me upgrades for weapons I use, which are the Geth Plasma SMG, Claymore Shotgun and Falcon (then agian I got the Falcon IX). I want upgrades for my Widow, Black Widow, Claymore and Geth Plasma SMG, is that too much?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> and my Mattock is still level 1.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> I love the Vindicator, yet I only have a lvl 2 Vindicator.



Veteran packs. 

Ever heard of them? They're right above the delicious spectre packs and the glorious PSPs.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 26, 2012)

Yes, and I spent about a month and a half buying them. Haven't even gotten an extended barrel for my assault rifles.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Yes, and I spent about a month and a half buying them. Haven't even gotten an extended barrel for my assault rifles.



Then you must be really unlucky if you only have a Vindicator 2 and can't get them from veteran Packs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 26, 2012)

I've been buying Veteran packs for over a month. I've been making 300k credits every day and every last cred went to a Veteran pack. I'm so fed up and bored with ME3 multiplayer I'll never come back to it.

Funny thing is that you mathematicly can not get the "true" ending (true to current game status, Shepard taking a deep breath on Earth) without playing multiplayer. You just can't. 

You'd have to know the whole game inside out and memorized.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 26, 2012)

I've been trying to get a rifle scope for a long time.

And I think I'm just going to stockpile my credits.  They hinted that they'll offer packs from the store just for Rebellion, kinda like what they did for the Resurgence characters and items.  That's how I unlocked those characters, and I was able to max out all the appearance options for the BroGuard and Geth Engineer.  

I also got all the Resurgence weapons too.  Even got the Harpoon Gun up to level V, but I don't really like it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 26, 2012)

Not a real fan of the projectile based weapons, as they are host dependent.

Though the Striker is pretty cool if it doesn't shoot blanks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 26, 2012)

Okay, I did my part and promoted 3 characters.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2012)

1/3 the way to the com pack


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Okay, I did my part and promoted 3 characters.



i imported all my characters just for shits and giggles. ill miss my brogan thogh.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 26, 2012)

Imported 5.  Not going to import my Infiltrator, he brings in the credits.  The rest are just there to look pretty or have fun with in Bronze.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> The worst system I have ever seen. You buy equipment packs for points, and it's entirely random. You get shit you've unlocked a long time ago multiple times. I've got all unlocked characters at level 20 and fully customized, and I still get these character cards.
> 
> Weapons I don't use are all level 10, weapons I use are level 1 or I don't have them at all. Except Carnifex and Graal. So far I've only unlocked one new character.
> 
> ...



It is the worst system ever. I'm level 250 and I still don't have the Widow either.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2012)

I just joined a game on Wave 11, and the objective wasn't to wait for extraction, it was to retrieve the Prothean Artifacts.  Thought that mission objective comes with the Rebellion Pack?

If no one else has had that objective, here's how it works:  A Prothean Artifact spawns somewhere, and then you have to go pick it up.  Whoever is carrying it can not run, forcing the other party members to defend the person carrying it until they can drop it off at the pick up area.  You do it four times, kinda like hitting four transmitters or whatever they are.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 27, 2012)

Anybody know if there will be packs available for purchase like there was for the Resurgence DLC?


----------



## Axl Low (May 27, 2012)

i have a widow X
but a hurricane 3 and eagle 5

AND I DONT EVEN HAVE THAT MANY COMM PACKS O:


----------



## Sedaiv (May 27, 2012)

got one character to twenty (my Batarian Sentinel) gotta get two more for my pack.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Anybody know if there will be packs available for purchase like there was for the Resurgence DLC?



I think it's likely.  I'm guessing it'll be released when they have the next challenge out.

_How do I get new characters and weapons from the Rebellion Pack?

The new items in the Rebellion Pack will be available as rewards inside existing Reinforcement Packs. *Make sure to look out for promotional packs and weekend challenges for other ways to unlock the content.*_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 27, 2012)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2012)

I'm stocking up on credits.  Gonna buy some packs on Tuesday in the hopes of getting a new character, and I guess I'll save the rest for if/when the Rebellion Packs come out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 27, 2012)

I'll just save mine for the Rebellion packs. Got fucked last time when the Resurgence packs came out .


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2012)

How so?  Didn't have enough credits?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 27, 2012)

Exacta, and I had a lot of homework that week.Talk about bad timing. 

Not happening this time though .


----------



## Sedaiv (May 28, 2012)

When does this operation stop? I Promoted two charactesr one on sat and sun, does it end today?


----------



## Faustus (May 28, 2012)

Wait, so people are actually paying real money for all this MP shit?  
The world has no hope


----------



## Sedaiv (May 28, 2012)

Sadly, I've probably dropped atleast $100 or so in getting Jumbo Equipment packs, Premium Spectre Packs & Recruit Packs.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 28, 2012)

Don't discourage these micro-transactions guys, these people are practically paying for your free DLC .


----------



## Sedaiv (May 28, 2012)

Sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> When does this operation stop? I Promoted two charactesr one on sat and sun, does it end today?



Ended Sunday at 5 pm PST.  Which is strange, because I thought they usually go until Monday.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 28, 2012)

Normally they do, must be lazy because of the AMERICAN HOLIDAY.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2012)

I don't see why that would matter.  I don't think they actually monitor it; they probably just have a program set to record what they need and then in the two days it takes for the reward packs to come out, they just take what information they need.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2012)

I'm glad they added that feature where AFK/AFC people get booted.  That just pisses me off when people are inactive the entire game.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 28, 2012)

Played a match earlier today with my Drell Adept. Was playing a Silver match where all my team mates died, and it was me against about 4 Geth Pyros and 2 Primes with a couple of Geth Hunters.

I'm glad I was on Extraction. I managed to outrun all those Geth for the last 40 seconds, and still get into the LZ. Thank God for the Drell's agility.

My heart was pounding .


----------



## DedValve (May 28, 2012)

So kishock is more useless than falcon now. Good to know. Is it sad that it's still 100x better than the eagle?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2012)

Falcon ain't useless if you're host


----------



## DedValve (May 28, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Falcon ain't useless if you're host



Slow fire rate, low damaged (compared to prenerf falcon), heaviness. They took a perfectly good (ok overpowered) gun and nerfed it to uselessness. Still better than the eagle though.

I hope I get a hurricane or a valiant. Especially now that the Turian no longer has negative recoil.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2012)

Falcon is a great weapon for Crowd Control, especially if you throw Disruptor or Cryo Ammo onto it, with the former letting off tech bursts like fireworks. It doesn't bulldoze but its far from useless.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2012)

I was just planning on waiting until they released Rebellion specific packs.  I've been stockpiling credits.


----------



## DedValve (May 29, 2012)

I'm waiting until after classes and am gonna check on the bioware forums to see if it really is available yet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2012)

In the new trailer, at 0:57, is that a new equipment item for the gun?  I don't recognize it.  And I wonder how good those new persistent gameplay bonuses will be.


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2012)

it's a heartbeat sensor like in modern warfare :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2012)

Ha, I used to love the heartbeat sensor.  Used it all the time on my Scar.

Would it be useless against the Geth then?


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Ha, I used to love the heartbeat sensor.  Used it all the time on my Scar.
> 
> Would it be useless against the Geth then?



well it was a joke
but
i guess it an enemy detector radar thingy


----------



## Magoichi (May 29, 2012)

It seems to be an enhancement that comes with picking up the crate/backpack. We finally have a new type of objective but is there any news floating around on what it is? From the vid it's like the equivalent of a 'capture the flag' objective.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I figured as much.

I'm gonna laugh so hard if it is something along the lines of that.  I think it would be kinda useless; it's not like the enemy AI tries to hide or camp.  Well, with the exception of Phantoms and Geth Hunters, but even then it's not all that hard to see.  

Phantoms just cloak when you take out their barriers and they normally go for the closest cover.  And Hunters always head towards you.




Magoichi said:


> It seems to be an enhancement that comes with picking up the crate/backpack. We finally have a new type of objective but is there any news floating around on what it is? From the vid it's like the equivalent of a 'capture the flag' objective.





forgotten_hero said:


> I just joined a game on Wave 11, and the objective wasn't to wait for extraction, it was to retrieve the Prothean Artifacts.  Thought that mission objective comes with the Rebellion Pack?
> 
> If no one else has had that objective, here's how it works:  A Prothean Artifact spawns somewhere, and then you have to go pick it up.  Whoever is carrying it can not run, forcing the other party members to defend the person carrying it until they can drop it off at the pick up area.  You do it four times, kinda like hitting four transmitters or whatever they are.


----------



## Magoichi (May 29, 2012)

Fab. Thanks!


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

So, looks like all those hoodie designs that one deviantart person made up are becoming real apparel.

Apparently, the folks that make licensed ME apparel contacted her and negotiated a deal to use her ideas and she will be given compensation for the designs used.

For those that don't remember:



Dibs on Kal'Reegar and Jack.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2012)

They gave the DA artist cheddar for the idea but their designers will do the designing. Derp. 

cOLD news btw.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2012)

Well how would I know?

This series is small time now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2012)

I'm on PS3, and I don't see the DLC. Do you 360 users have it yet?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2012)

Yup.  Put it in my Queue to make myself feel better because I won't be able to get to my 360 until tonight.  Stupid school and work...


----------



## The World (May 29, 2012)

Ha I like the sleeve of tats on Jacks design

Legion's looks like it has stitches.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 29, 2012)

Still haven't unlocked any of the characters or guns yet 

Thanks for the useless Geth Pulse Rifle PSP


----------



## Butcher (May 29, 2012)

Finally got me a Krogan Soldier. I feel fucking unstoppable.

Now, I want a Vorcha Soldier.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2012)

Didn't unlock shit. Big surprise.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2012)

Got the Rheegar Carbine. I must say, this gun deserves Rheegar's name .


----------



## Magoichi (May 30, 2012)

Got a Cerberus Harrier on first PSP purchase.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 30, 2012)

Bought 3 Premium Spectre Packs.  First had one of the new equipment items.  Forget what it's called, but +3% SMG damage and +3% Power Recharge speed.  Second was nothing new, and the third had that new Sniper Rifle.  It has 3 rounds per magazine, and the scope adjusting when the target is close up is nice.  But, it just doesn't do enough damage for Gold enemies.  Maybe when I level it up it'll be better, but right now I'm going to stick with my Widow VII.

And I was just in a game where one of the guys had a Reegar Carbine X.  I wonder how many credits he went through.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 30, 2012)

Unlocked the Reegar Carbine and it puts in work. 

I put it on my Batarian Sentinel and it just vaporizes enemies into goo, like an electric flamethrower. Main problems are the range (you have to get in pretty close), Guardians, and the ammo (it chews through ammo fast). 

However, my Batarian Sent w/ the Carbine and Blade Armor was the ultimate Phantom destroyer. Turning Phantoms into goo in ten seconds flat. 

Pretty much my favorite shotgun now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 30, 2012)

Was that on Gold?  I was playing with someone who had it, and he was owning everyone for the first few waves.  Then he switched to the Widow, so I wasn't sure if he did it because the Carbine wasn't cutting it for the later waves or what.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 30, 2012)

No, on Silver. I don't like to test things on Gold.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 30, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Unlocked the Reegar Carbine and it puts in work.
> 
> I put it on my Batarian Sentinel and it just vaporizes enemies into goo, like an electric flamethrower. Main problems are the range (you have to get in pretty close), Guardians, and the ammo (it chews through ammo fast).
> 
> ...



I was using my Krogan Soldier to wield my Reegar Carbine. Because I already get that close anyway .


----------



## DedValve (May 30, 2012)

Reegar Carbine on Gold 

Shields and Barriers are non-existent. Equip Armor piercing rounds III and Rail Amp III and Armor gets raped just as easily. Easily one of the better shotguns.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 30, 2012)

Got a Reegar Carbine II in my Victory Pack and a Hurricane III in my comm pack

feels good man


----------



## DedValve (May 30, 2012)

Still didn't get my com pack  

Gonna have to contact EA support tomorrow then.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 31, 2012)

Bought two more Premium Spectre Packs.  First got my Black Widow up to III, and the next one gave me a Sniper Rifle Amp.  First I thought it was just another temporary Weapon Upgrade, but when I looked at the equipment screen, it was one of the new permanent ones.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

I got my comm and victory pack. It was a whole lot of bullshit.

I got more out of PSP. Got the Rheegar Carbine() and some unlocks like the Cerberus Vanguard.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2012)

Another PSP bought, and still no new characters. Just a Javelin II and a Falcon IV. 

Don't even have a Geth Infiltrator yet, let alone any of the Rebellion peeps


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2012)

Just unlocked a Vorcha Sentinel along with the Widow VIII.  I haven't had time to use the Vorcha yet, anyone have one?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm still getting SHIT in my Premium/Regular Spectre packs. I've gotten God knows how many of the OTHER classes and shitty guns I DO NOT USE. If it wasnt' for the fact I cannot log into bioware, for some reason I flat out CAN NOT log in, it'll always log me out, I'd let Bioware hear it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2012)

man
If they worked 1/10 as hard as they have and are planning to on the multiplayer the ending might have been good


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 1, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just unlocked a Vorcha Sentinel along with the Widow VIII.  I haven't had time to use the Vorcha yet, anyone have one?



The Vorcha Sentinel is a blast.  Their ability to take a beating is hilarious.  The health regeneration begins immediately and cannot be halted, so it ignores flame and banshees biotics. Obviously you don't want to get hit to much because you only have so much health.  Also you will spend most of the game with no shields, but that's not a problem at all.  

I run a melee build with a claymore and it works well enough.  Shoot a Phantom once than go in for the melee kill.  What I like about the Vorcha's melee is that is covers a good distance with its animation.  Which comes in handy. 

You can always go with a Flamer/Reeger build for the lolz.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2012)

Haven't unlocked anything new, but got a Widow IX.  I think it's funny how my Widow is the highest level weapon I have.  I think the next highest is a Geth SMG at VI.  

For a while, I was buying Spectre Packs to try and get a Mattock.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 3, 2012)

In two days I went to having 2 gold weapons maxxed out, to all of them minus the new dlc weapons maxed out. This game does not want to give me anything from the dlc.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> man
> If they worked 1/10 as hard as they have and are planning to on the multiplayer the ending might have been good



And I can't even play multiplayer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2012)

So a bunch of Gold games I've joined have been set to Firebase Goddess.  We've never fared too well; I don't really think there's a good place to camp out at.  Other than that, the map isn't too bad.

Only played one round on the other new map (think it's Jade?)


----------



## DedValve (Jun 3, 2012)

Goddamn the krysae, is there anything you cant do?

These weapons are a massive improvement over the resurgance weapons.

Though I fail to see how the automattock is the N7 weapon when the krysae and reeger are so much more powerful. Its still a great gun but those other 2 are practically borderline overpowered.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2012)

I tested the Krysae out on a Bronze match, and I didn't feel that it would be all that good in Gold.  Plus, I didn't really enjoy it all that much.  Maybe I'll give it a second chance.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 5, 2012)

Shit is op on an infiltrator. 2 shotting ravagers like it's nobodies business


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that the exploding grenade launder rounds sniper rifle?

Cause I blow shit up with my Geth Infiltrator.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 5, 2012)

Just modded the harrier into single player with a double clip and double spare ammo
HOLLY SHIT
THE SINGLE PLAYER IS FUN AGAIN
then i have to choose which explosion life wipes the galaxy


----------



## DedValve (Jun 5, 2012)

Go insanity as a soldier then mod the eagle in and use nothing but that (unless you have CE). That is how we separate the men from the pussies.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2012)

Guess they're going to have to get two comics to cover both of the previous games, like the PS3 did.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Go insanity as a soldier then mod the eagle in and use nothing but that (unless you have CE). That is how we separate the men from the pussies.



picked vangaurd 
it's good
for finishing off enemies out of nova range


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2012)

New Operation:



Note that it begins Friday 6 pm Pacific, but ends Monday 4 AM Pacific.  4 am...really BioWare?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 6, 2012)

Victory packs now guarantee N7 Weapons? FINALLY.

Also they are carefully considering the balance of the Krysae. I hope to god they don't make it useless like they did many other weapons before.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2012)

Never was patient enough in SP to purchase the Black Widow, but I got one yesterday in MP. Definitely one of the best sniper rifles in the game.

Tried again at a Gold match. We would've won, if the fucking human vanguard would not have been on the other side of the map during extraction . I was even more surprised that I was at the top of the score charts, especially since I was playing as a Drell Adept at lvl 18.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

hey did we pass sheild wall?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 6, 2012)

I FINALLY GOT MALE QUARIAN!!!!

Engineer to be exact. Now I'm debating between Reegar and Plasma Shotgun. I may go with GPS for that extra versatility not that I would even use it anyways, arc grenads + incinerate makes the male quarian engineer the asari adept of the engineer class. Nothing but tech bursts and fire explosions everywhere


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2012)

Male Quarian Engineer/Infiltrator and the Vorcha's are practically the only classes I REALLY want out of this DLC.

Which means I'll probably never get them . I was lucky enough to get my beloved Gethgineer from the last DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2012)

The Vorchas don't even wear clothes.. just leather straps. :I


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3upbaCnEEh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hey did we pass sheild wall?



Yup.

Anyone want on 360 want to get some matches going this weekend?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK8vo6GERLU&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been out a few days, did I miss anything.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2012)

New challenge:  

Mass Effect 3 is being ported to the Wii-U.

Other than that, not much.

Anyone on 360 want to get some matches going this weekend?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 8, 2012)

I unlocked a Vorcha Sentinel, I think I found a new reason to play the Sentinel. I thought the Batarrian was awesome, the Vorcha is BETTER.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2012)

I love that flamethrower attack of theirs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally got my quarrian male, Such a beast!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 9, 2012)

bad news guys
mark meer was only invited back to voice the vorcha
NOT to provide additional dialogue for the extended cut


----------



## DedValve (Jun 9, 2012)

Fake. The votcha doesn't sound like a drone with no soul, they actually have good voice actors. Now if it were the batarians


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 9, 2012)

uh vorcha were already voiced by meer
k thanks u lose :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2012)

Is the ending still shit?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 9, 2012)

yes
yes it is


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2012)

i'll be back in a month then.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally got a weapon upgrade: Geth Plasma SMG III. Too bad all my other shit is weak as fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

Vino said:


> i'll be back in a month then.



Can you make it an actual month.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2012)

Just unlocked the Quarian Male.  Looking forward to trying it out later.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

Qurian male is an absolute beast, spec him for damage output, slap the widdow on him and u can solo atlas on Silver


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm loving my Widow IX right now.  Hoping to get it to X soon.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2012)

Zen Aku: Fix your sig, it's too wide.

I can solo Atlas on Gold, with an Infiltrator & my Widow V. It's not that hard.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Except , Axl. The Vorcha thing was a joke.



> Meer is reprising his role for the upcoming expansion, but due to an NDA, he can't reveal anything about the expanded ending. "If I break my N.D.A. to talk about E.C. D.L.C., I might be arrested by S.H.I.E.L.D.," he joked. He did add: "Actually, I have had a couple of DLC recording sessions thus far - one was done while I was in England for the most recent London Improvathon. Luckily, I did my recording BEFORE I stayed awake performing for 50 straight hours... Shepard might have sounded more like a Vorcha."



Also the unveiler of the last two multiplayer packs has come back with this:



> The fighting is fiercest when it's your home at stake! Mass Effect 3™: Earth adds mods, gear, and new maps for Rio, Vancouver, and London. It features 3 new weapons: Piranha assault shotgun, Acolyte pistol, and Typhoon light machine gun. Six new human N7 classes are also available: Destroyer, Paladin, Demolisher, Slayer, Shadow, and Fury!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2012)

Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis Krory?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2012)

I like it when krory tells me I'm wrong :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2012)

I do to. I love how people tell me the Indoctrination Theory is 100% canon yet it hasn't been confirmed. I still say *MASS EFFECT 3: GAME OF THE YEAR*


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except Except you're wrong, Axl. The Vorcha thing was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I love meer he is soo fucking Classy 


> Also the unveiler of the last two multiplayer packs has come back with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww just humans? 

though fighting in rio sounds tight.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2012)

Axl Low: The line is "ENGLISH, MOTHER FUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT!?"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2012)

Rio? Is that a new area? I don't remember hitting a place called Rio in ME3?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 11, 2012)

We should make a list of broken promises Bioware made.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2012)

Withdrawal is slowly taking it's hold.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> We should make a list of broken promises Bioware made.



that already exists


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 11, 2012)

Where? Give me proof because I'm sure i can point out things not on the list I remember reading.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 11, 2012)

@ Sedaiv here you go: 

Beware of giant massive wall of butthurt text. 

EC will still suck and the new MP DLC is gonna suck because humans suck. But 3 maps is pretty nifty.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Rio? Is that a new area? I don't remember hitting a place called Rio in ME3?



I remember Jacob wanting to get a drink with Shepard there.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 11, 2012)

So are those new classes actual new classes or just upgrades on the original six?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2012)

FFLN said:


> I remember Jacob wanting to get a drink with Shepard there.



The only place I remember he wanted to get loud on was the Citadel.  Never got to do that... and he was even on the Citadel in ME3. Another broken Bioware promise.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2012)

It was when you return to Earth and have a chance to get a communication link set up with him I think.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> EC will still suck and the new MP DLC is gonna suck because humans suck. But 3 maps is pretty nifty.



The Ex-Cerberus guys were awesome.

also ec wont suck


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2012)

EC DLC will suck. Calling it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 12, 2012)

EC DLC will suck somewhat no matter what Bioware does, simply because it should have been there from the start. 

But hey, at least it's free.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2012)

ex-cerberus suck. humans suck. EC sucks. My grammar sucks. It all sucks. 

Also Krysae nerf is a slap on the wrist, so rest easy folks because Krsae still doesn't suck. Yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

cheer up emo kid.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> cheer up emo kid.



I'm not sad about life. I just think life sucks. I'm perfectly neutral with the shitty quality of life that sucks.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 12, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> EC DLC will suck. Calling it.



Meh, there'll be more Kaidan stuff, EDI stuff, Ashley stuff

They said that the extended cut would only be a reinterpretation of the original versions but that leaves plenty of wiggle room for them imo.  They've spent months doing this to try to rescue the franchise, I doubt it's gonna be as simple as more elaborate dialogue for the catalyst.  Eg they could show that the Normandy crew are rescued from the planet, or say that the Geth and EDI don't die in the high EMS destroy ending, the same as Shepard


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

The Franchise doesn't need "rescuing" 

and no the get need to dye in the Destroy ending, their needs to be consequences for your actions  for doing shit like that


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 13, 2012)

They need to placate the people who virulently hate the ending if they want to sell more games/DLC etc, that's like 90% of people isn't it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 13, 2012)

no the majority doesn't care, just because an ungodly amount of people bitch don't he forum doesn't mean shit. 

They could announce DaIII tomorrow and they'd still start getting preorders


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2012)

Ummm.. if there is an ungodly amount of people who are bitching it does mean they are the majority, the higher percentage. If you don't care your are the less percentage. People not only bitch on BSN the bitching is in all other forums/places too. Besides, it's not like Bioware is changing anything, so no need to get your balls all worked up. You can still keep the "unextended" ending if you want. 

Wait... you know what, I don't even care...


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2012)

ITT: Nobody knows what the majority is and are all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Anarch (Jun 13, 2012)

So is an ending dlc confirmed ? Any date on its release ?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2012)

No release date yet. Bioware said Summer.. so my guess is late August.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> So is an ending dlc confirmed ? Any date on its release ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Never          .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2012)

Vino..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so fed up with playing with random people on Gold matches.  Most of the time, they just run around like idiots.  Occasionally, I'll get a good match with people who actually stick together.

How many play-throughs in the campaign do you guys have?  I only finished two, and started a third.  I'm finding that I have to force myself to play the campaign.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 13, 2012)

Only one. Its sad dine I have 26 playthroughs total between me1 and me2.


Also I finally got all gold guns to lvl X and a scorpion. Never thought I'd unlock all gold guns to X. I've been extremely lucky since I keep getting 2 reegafs and 2 kryaes in one psp XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I have 12 playthroughs between the first two games.

And I haven't even gotten the Reegar yet...but then again, I haven't played in about a week.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 13, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Vino..



I'm just being honest.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 13, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think I have 12 playthroughs between the first two games.
> 
> And I haven't even gotten the Reegar yet...but then again, I haven't played in about a week.



16 runs on me1 and 10 on me2.

Also wlthe reeger is godly on kroguards, batarians, geth, and any other class that enjoys being in enemies faces.

Also Cerberus adept is pretty awesome. I'm soloing entire waves on gold with him. But singularity is still useless so cerberus vanguard should be even better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 13, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> > How many play-throughs in the campaign do you guys have?



4, about to start my 5th


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 13, 2012)

> How many play-throughs in the campaign do you guys have?



In ME3: one

In the other games: tons


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> How many play-throughs in the campaign do you guys have?  I only finished two, and started a third.  I'm finding that I have to force myself to play the campaign.



*M1 & 2*: About 7 completed Shepards

*ME3*: 1 completed Shepard
.. and then there's the other one Shep I played till London. Now Ijust reload saves and play parts I want too. Fuck that ending. Living in my own headcanon. 




Vino said:


> I'm just being honest.


You're probably right. /sadfrog


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm so fed up with playing with random people on Gold matches.  Most of the time, they just run around like idiots.  Occasionally, I'll get a good match with people who actually stick together.
> 
> How many play-throughs in the campaign do you guys have?  I only finished two, and started a third.  I'm finding that I have to force myself to play the campaign.



Me1: 8 
2 male 6 femshep
ash dies in 5 of them 

ME2: 32
30 on xbox and 2 on PC
all classes 
all romances except jacob but most are chaste

ME3: 3
all destroy red endings 2 that get the breath 
Soldier
then vanguard and adept 
Liara romance 24/7


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 13, 2012)

how the hell do you play through a romance,and then not bother to enjoy the sex scene


----------



## DedValve (Jun 13, 2012)

Vorcha Soldier AND Vorcha Sentinel in one pack. I shit you not. 

I am really getting extremely lucky with these packs. The best part...IT WAS A NORMAL SPECTRE PACK. I mean goddamn these past few days have been nothing but lucky street for me...at least in this game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2012)

lucky bitch, i just got the phenoix adept


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2012)

just beat the game on insanity and got the last 2 achievements

i have every achievement on every mass effect game


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 14, 2012)

Got a new Geth plasma SMG, FML if I get a Krogan Sentinel, Phoenix Adept or Vorcha Soldier.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm trying to get into this series. Is the first game on the Ps3?!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 19, 2012)

No, Mass Effect 2 is though, with an interactive comic to let the player pick which decisions were made in the first game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 21, 2012)

New Challenge for the weekend:
_
Operation: Savage (June 22-24)

With so many planets conquered in Council space, we are relying on material support from the Terminus Systems. Eliminating risks to our supply line is a top priority.

Allied Goal: Eliminate 7,000,000 trooper-level enemies: Cerberus Assault Trooper, Husks, Cannibals, Geth Troopers
Squad Goal: Extraction on any difficulty with the squad using a mix of krogan, vorcha, or batarian classes
Special Circumstance: None

Squad Goal Success: Squad awarded a Commendation Pack
Allied Goal Success: All players awarded a Victory Pack

Operation Savage begins at 6pm PST Friday June 22 and ends at 4am PST Monday June 25.
Packs will be distributed Tuesday evening if the mission is successful._


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> New Challenge for the weekend:
> _
> Operation: Savage (June 22-24)
> 
> ...



fuck i gotta level up my krogan


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 22, 2012)

All right ,the new one will kick ass. I can play my Broldier, Broguard and Brotarian Sentinel more often.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Hana (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know if I can play it or not. I was so hurt the last time.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 22, 2012)

Ill actually be able to play this , my exams are finished :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2012)

MassErrect said:


>



Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm I guess I'll finally do my second playthrough if I can be assed and see if it'll blow my pants. I won't accept anything less.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2012)

> The Extended Cut is an expansion of the original endings to Mass Effect 3. It does not fundamentally change the endings, but rather it expands on the meaning of the original endings, and reveals greater detail on the impact of player decisions.



Interesting quote. Four days until the indoctrination theory is confirmed true or false.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 22, 2012)

The IT was shot down months ago.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 22, 2012)

Was never confirmed or denied so 4 more days until it IS confirmed or denied.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 22, 2012)

Listen  to the podcast, part of the goal of the EC according to hudson/walters was apparently to correct misapprehensions regarding the ending, eg the crew being stranded on the planet and dying of starvation, that would have no meaning if the crash were a hallucination.

They've fixed EMS so you get get the Shepard breathes ending without MP supposedly


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Listen  to the podcast, part of the goal of the EC according to hudson/walters was apparently to correct misapprehensions regarding the ending, eg the crew being stranded on the planet and dying of starvation, that would have no meaning if the crash were a hallucination.
> 
> They've fixed EMS so you get get the Shepard breathes ending without MP supposedly



So the breath scene is still the last scene....

:\


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 22, 2012)

No, I meant that it's easier to raise your ems in single player now, I just mentioned shepard living since that was previously impossible without MP


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 22, 2012)

MassErrect said:


>


My exams end in July...

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 22, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> My exams end in July...
> 
> //HbS



So do mine.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2012)

MassErrect said:


>



My mass is erect


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2012)

... this wont end well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> ... this wont end well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2012)

Yaay,

[YOUTUBE]3y7xk1_x8ko[/YOUTUBE]My Body is Ready.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Motoko Shepard just Biotic Charged my Mass Relay


----------



## Cromer (Jun 23, 2012)

I have no expectations for this. Fuck that, I've got negative expectations. Still gonna play though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 23, 2012)

Got Commander Tia Shepard (Infiltartor) and Derek Shepard (Soldier) ready for action.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2012)

No new achievements


----------



## DedValve (Jun 23, 2012)

Blue rose of illium webcomic is so sweet


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 23, 2012)

I've LONG unlocked ALL achievements in ME3, the same day I beat LOTSB on Insanity and got all ME2. Now to get all Achievements in ME1


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Blue rose of illium webcomic is so sweet



I agree, I really liked it.  That was one of my favorite sidequests.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm tempted to reinstall ME3 for the extended cut.

but I won't.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 24, 2012)

Is this in the game or not?


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Two more Dayz.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 24, 2012)

Fucking cheap ass geth. Stunlocking, stunlocking EVERYWHERE.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2012)

Man, I haven't played this game in a few weeks.  Been too busy with work.  Guess I'll play again once the Extended Cut comes out.


----------



## Cardboard Astronaut (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll play when the extended is out. Haven't played in months.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

We're nearly the 36 hour mark people. I got Tia (Infiltrator) and John Shepard (Soldier) Auto-Saved at Earth's final mission. Working on Mass Effect 2's Bobby Shepard (Vanguard), although I rather have Conrad survive in ME3, I'll have to bite the bullet.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 25, 2012)

Whatever happens tomorrow.. headcanon will rule anything out.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 25, 2012)

Dude I can't wait I have so much hope for tomorrow I won't be able to get done work fast enough!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Whatever happens tomorrow.. headcanon will rule anything out.



Head Canon FTW Boss. In my head canon, Soviet Russia Reaps You .

No in my head canon, the Normandy stays back with Earth, crash lands on it but your team survives as they see The Crucible & The Citadel fall to Earth as the Reapers fall over dead.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day. 

BIOWARE! LET'S SEE WHAT YOU ARE MADE OF!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tomorrow we'll get an extra color ending.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope I get my original account back tomorrow.


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

.........Shoko  ?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2012)

THE STAR CHILD MUSIC VIDEO HAS MORE ENDINGS THAN ME3 D:<
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm82gjZDIDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

Vino said:


> Tomorrow we'll get an extra color ending.



Knowing our luck, that'll be it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

So.... I am totally on the whining public's side.  I cannot believe the arrogance video game journalists have when discussing 'Biowaregate'.  They completely disregard the actual complaints against the game with nominal statements like 'there's nothing wrong with complaining' and then having no followup.  Then they get hardons for tearing into the extreme side of the whiners.  The cupcakers and 'child's play' donaters.

All in all, Bioware gambled and fucked up.  Education and evidence points to EA seeing a huge cash cow that they would rather tease out than have given away.  Fans did not take kindly and now here we are. 

Hm, DLC you say?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

Biowaregate? I don't get the joke.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

Biowaregate == the freaking out people did over the ending, and then the freaking out people did over the people who freaked out.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it a reference ot Star Gate or something? I know it had Richard Dean Anderson in it and I do love MacGyver but Star Gate wasn't my thing. 26 hours or so until Extended cut.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 25, 2012)

Have to reinstall ME3 tomorrow


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Is it a reference ot Star Gate or something? I know it had Richard Dean Anderson in it and I do love MacGyver but Star Gate wasn't my thing. 26 hours or so until Extended cut.



I believe they refer to Watergate. You know, one of the biggest political scandals... from the history of United States.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2012)

Doesn't have much of a ring to it, not like TORtanic.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sure what TORtanic is either. But I can see Watergate for sure. Thing is, Bioware fucking up the ME3 ending has nothing to do with what went down at Watergate.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Not sure what TORtanic is either. But I can see Watergate for sure. Thing is, Bioware fucking up the ME3 ending has nothing to do with what went down at Watergate.



It has everything to do with Watergate. You are simply indoctrinated so you can't see the truth. 

Also when the hell are they gonna hurry up and fix kroguard rage?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder if I have to get my readiness back to 100% just to watch another ending... that would suck cause I haven't played in months and would have to renew my gold account haha.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Oooh...didn't think of that.  Shit...

Also, I was just told that I'm going on a business trip tomorrow morning...won't be back until Friday...


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2012)

I believe they fixed the problem and you'll need only 3100 EMS to see all the endings, which should be easy to get even with default 50% readiness. My imported Shep was able to reach 3500.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 26, 2012)

New Ending clip 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PThzItSAT5c[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Warning, prepared to be majorly trolled by EA!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 26, 2012)

Quite frankly, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, I knew that kid was Harbinger all along.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bioware are master trolls, throwing a bone to the IT people  with Harbinger voice when you reject


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this out for 360 guys yet? Can't find it on PSN.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2012)

^ apparently its only out for xbox 360 (fuck yeah!)


you PSN nigs gotta wait till 4th of July.

as for the new ending.... lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I totally didn't see that coming. Doing nothing? That's an incredibly selfish decision to make. Shepard had a chance to end it one way or the other. Forever. He/She dooms the galaxy because  of some principle? fuck that!


----------



## DedValve (Jun 26, 2012)

My thoughts on the ending (Spoilers...obviously) why can't we skip conversations with TIM to get right down into business?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Refusal Ending*

When I first saw Liara creating the timebox for the next cycle I KNEW exactly what would happen and it looks like it did in this ending. However much of the emotion and impact of it was removed, you shoot or refuse starchild, turns out he's harbinger (this is a big plus) then it just cuts to what we assume is the next cycle uncovering Liara's box. In my mind this happened much slower, we saw the reapers destroy everything, with dark deppressing music playing, Shepard realizing he fail, no hope left then after a black out you assume credits will roll (or it'd be even better if it happened after credits) of the next cycle finding Liara's box. It was too rushed and I didn't like it at all except Harbinger getting pissed, which I'm glad startchild is harbinger. Oh and LOL at Buzz being replaced, that said the grandchild and young school teacher epilogue makes more sense now. 


*Destroy*

The epilogue didn't really fill me with the emotions I'd thought it would, a bit disappointed with them (but my heart melted at Wrex Jr.) Some parts of the epilogue where good, such as the relays being damaged, rather than completely destroyed and showing us that we actually won, but I was hoping for a timeskip, not too far ahead where everything is dandy, but just to show us how the galaxy is coping after the reaper invasion. I also hated that Shepard still breathes and it ends like that but that's probably just a terrible sequel hook for Mass Effect 4. I doubt they'll make a dlc where you have to have the best ending in order to play, so ME4 seems likely since they didn't bother expanding on how Shepard survived at all. Not a good sequel hook at that. 

*Synthesis*

Worst ending, best epilogue. Synthesis has always and will always be the worst ending, not only is it a giant dues ex machina, it also goes against the themes of Mass Effect of unity through diversity. That said it had the best epilogue (despite all the creepy glowing eyes) and EDI's "I, AM, ALIVE" line was very cool. I hate the idea of the ending and the epilogue was pretty much exactly the same as Destroy except more green, 1-2 different panels and no 3 second clip of Shepard breathing. 




I'm sad to see that the epilogues are pretty much the same for Destroy and Synthesis (I haven't played Control) with minor differences and 1-2 different panels. This extended cut, while not a travesty is still nowhere near from my original expectations of how the ending would be, but I guess that was to be expected since Bioware WANTED a "polarizing" ending (or EA rushed them and they wouldn't redo their endings since EA never makes mistakes...ever). 

Overall I had zero hopes for the EC, did slightly better than I thought (and I expected absolute travesty). It didn't really impact me or affect me which means it didn't do it's job right since this was and still is a series I adore. Other games I've loved far less and had the ending truly impact me emotionally during my time of playing it, this one really didn't bring out a reaction, negative or otherwise unlike the original one (which was mostly negative). That and the explanations where BS but I expected that and even guessed some of Harbingers explanations of the 3 choices. The EC was a poor excuse to cover up an un-salvageable ending. It was lackluster, but pissing off Harbinger was funny as shit 

Either way it's not enough to make me play through the game again and I'm glad I didn't start a second playthrough. 

Oh well, at least Multiplayer is still ridiculously fun. I hope our victory packs gives us N7 weapons like last week. I hope I finally get a hurricane.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2012)

THAT IS HOW YOU END MOTHER FUCKING MASS EFFECT!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope.

Also in other news my 3rd account has been banned from bioware forums
TIME TO MAKE ANOTHER DUPE


----------



## The Boss (Jun 26, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!

Destroy ending is still the best. It's still not a very good ending for an epic trilogy IMO, but hey it's Bioware's game and they do what they want. At least they explained the ending to give further closure... now the ending is a polished turd. 

With that being said....


*Spoiler*: __ 



... my heart exploded when When Kaidan was covered in blood. RIGHT IN THE FEELS. 

Also, lol at Shepard being confirmed partial synthetic.  I thought Cerberus brought Shep back at the exact state before Shep died. So much trolling in this game I don't even know who to believe. 

And adding in the whole "not making a choice" as an option was probably the worst ending. tollolololol 




Oh god... It's finally over, an end once and for all. Now I can move on with my life.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2012)

i must keep trolling the bioware forums


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2012)

ME3 multiplayer... sucks. It's repetetive as fuck. The moment you figure out a tactic for each map it's over, and that's not a hard thing to do.

Endings are still shit, except a little fanservice.

"Commander" is Shepard's canon name.

//HbS


----------



## Bluth (Jun 26, 2012)

The ending are not an F like most people say, it's a C or C-,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it gives some closure now, it at least explains that the entire Universe is not fucked up with no Relays now, the control ending has at least a nice little explanation about how Shepard is now the guardian of the galaxy.  The biggest problem is that there are so many different ways the series could have ended that would have been better, it also doesn't make a lot of sense to put in that little sign at the end in the destroy ending that Shepard is alive, especially since you the civilizations rebuilding, you would think Shepard would have been found by then.  

The new refusal ending is a bit of a giant FU to those that were hoping for the indoctrination theory, then again it's Bioware's game, and the don't have to like that theory.  I think the overall message of the game in terms of working together across cultures is at least now more relevant due to ending showing that you actually won, you actually can repair the relays and that not everyone is stuck in their home systems.  

It's not the best ending, but it is an improvement.  In the end it's one thing to leave a game with little closure, it's another to leave a epic RPG trilogy with little closure.  This was the signature series of this console generation and they fucked up the ending, and now the ending is simply below average.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Also when the hell are they gonna hurry up and fix kroguard rage?



You want to make the Kroguard even more invincible?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 26, 2012)

Endings were above shit but still shit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 26, 2012)

what kind of shit is above shit though?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 26, 2012)

An ending without a fucking star child.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> An ending without a fucking star child.



GENIUS!!!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 26, 2012)

Went through all the endings on youtube 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Better than the original endings, and better than I expected, but for a trilogy ending, it still didn't end on a bang. Now it's just on a whimper. Had this been the original ending, I don't think ME3 would have gotten the backlash it did, but I think the fans would still be somewhat disappointed. But I doubt these endings will change the minds of anyone who thought the originals were shit. 

*Refusal:* Was not expecting this one. Worst ending by far (in terms of results obviously). Not sure if this decision would ever be considered by a Shepard motivated to eliminating the Reaper threat, but I can see why Shepard would do this. and lol Harbinger. 

*Control:* Second best ending in terms of results. Shepard becomes a full blown Reaper-God thing that acts as a guardian of the galaxy. Reapers pretty much do Shepard's bidding, and anyone who tries to rise up as a threat will get smacked down. Hard. Possible potential for tyranny for Renegade Shep, something which couldn't be stopped since Shepard controls the Citadel and thus the Catalyst. 

*Destroy:* Your standard ending, Reapers die and people rebuild. All synthetics still die though, which is unfortunate. Would be surprised if this weren't the canon ending. 

*Synthesis:* By and large the best ending in terms of results. The line between organics and synthetics has all but disappeared, and with the aid of the Reapers (who are now willingly helping everyone instead of being forced to like in Control), they lead the galaxy into a Pax Romana sort of deal. 

Also glad they changed the music when they switch to Joker flying away from the blast. The original music was just terrible, and didn't fit the mood.




Control's my favorite.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Played through all the endings.

I dug it, honestly if this had been what they gave us in the first place, I'd have been a little bit disappointed, but I'd have accepted it and moved on.

I liked all 3 of the narrations and am less bitter now about the starchild with the new dialogue

Didn't wow me, but again, I dug it


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 26, 2012)

Ended up picking refusal this time, decided to start shooting the star-child. That ended up being really disappointing, at least the conversation after the credits was better this time. Should have picked the destroy ending.

All of the new endings except for refusal seem to be better, still pissed that I wasted about an hour of playtime to get the worst ending for the extend cut.

At least I'm happy to know that the piece of crap star child was Harbinger and I was able to give him a final FU.


----------



## Hana (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, I just played it.

I'm definitely a lot less confused and frustrated. I understand why the crew left now, I understood the three (or 4) different options, and I got the epilogue I wanted. 

I picked destroy again even though they made synthesis sound really, really awesome. It is bittersweet just how I want it. My only beef with it is Edi. Did she die? I know I didn't see her, but I figured I was going to get a scene with her shutting down or Joker looking at her lifeless robot body. Still she was one of the three in the flashback while Shepard is shooting at the tube.

There are still things I still don't like; child/Harbinger, jungle planet (where the fuck are they, how long did it take them to repair, how do they know Anderson and Shepard are "dead") 

I still have a lot of unanswered questions, but I'm not drowning in sorrow like last time.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 26, 2012)

It's pretty obvious that the IT is true to some degree. If it wasn't, they would have denied it by now. The EC did nothing to disprove it, and in fact added more evidence with Star Child assuredly being Harbinger. It was a pretty smart move for Bioware. They made the endings taken at face value a lot better so the people who don't believe the IT is true or somehow enjoyed the original endings will be somewhat satisfied. They also added a few hints that the IT is true and didn't outright disprove it with the EC.

So now both sides are not completely angry. It doesn't really give us much closure though because we're basically exactly where we were three months ago. Nothing concrete at all.

As far as I'm concerned, the fact that we still get the Shepard breathing scene at the end of destroy with no explanation is enough to prove the IT true. Shepard simply could not be alive AND on earth after being caught in the explosion of the Citadel unless he never left earth in the first place.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah...I'm done. Gonna sell ME tomorrow and get either Red Dead Redemption GOTY or Dragon Age Origins GOTY. I can't go wrong either way apparently.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2012)

all bioware did was expand on why there shit stinks opposed to tossing in an air fresher


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2012)

> The EC did nothing to disprove it, and in fact added more evidence with Star Child assuredly being Harbinger.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's not Harbinger, the starchild is an AI built by some random ass race, then the starchild turned that race into Harbinger against their will.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 26, 2012)

SO BE IT
..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 26, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's not Harbinger, the starchild is an AI built by some random ass race, then the starchild turned that race into Harbinger against their will.



And that AI just happens to take the form of a child that's been haunting Shepard's dreams? There's no way an "AI built by some random ass race" would know what Shepard is dreaming about. It's Harbinger himself. You can clearly hear it is him when you reject the three options in the EC. Harbinger said in the Arrival DLC that Shepard's mind will be his. 

Shepard came into contact with a Reaper Artifact in Arrival and ever since then Harbinger has been trying to indoctrinate him. That's why Shepard was the only one who could see the child in Mass Effect 3. That's why Shepard was having dreams "the color of oily shadows" with the child in them. And that's why Harbinger used that child's form at the end of the game to try and get Shepard to trust him. 

There is absolutely no reason for the Star Child to have the form of the child from Shepard's dreams unless he is a projection from Shepard's own mind, or a projection from Harbinger whilst trying to indoctrinate Shepard.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 26, 2012)

Did this make anyone else Lol, I mean poor guy/gal being stuck as a husk


----------



## The Boss (Jun 26, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Did this make anyone else Lol, I mean poor guy/gal being stuck as a husk



Worst ending.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2012)

Those eyes


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 27, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Worst ending.



I see that they are putting their photoshop team to work.

Loaded up my favorite save and gave it a run through.  Did the control ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker has balls of steel. Flying in all the while Harbinger is blasting its lasers at every moving thing.  I guess for Harbinger: Random Troop > Normandy.


----------



## Hana (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to write a fanfiction about all the husks now. What if they remembered everything they did as a husk or worse remember who they used to be? Imagine reuniting with loved ones.

Ok, played all the endings.

Destroy was still the only decent ending to me. Yeah Edi and a lot of Geth probably died, but it wasn't creepy "utopia" synthesis or crazy God Shepard "control". I mean did you listen to God Shepard? She sounds like it'll only take a few decades before she follows the same route starchild did.

Refuse made me laugh. Shepard's speech was awesome then bam everybody is dead. I know some players are going to be pissed off by it, but the whole idea of the reapers being destroyed by conventional means always seemed too far-fetched anyway. Sure everyone died, but the next cycle got their shit together apparently.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 27, 2012)

Soo... How de fuck they have explained Normandy leaving and your team-mates being on-board?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2012)

I Cried like a Bitch, Well done Bioware 

Control ending is still the best ending


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Soo... How de fuck they have explained Normandy leaving and your team-mates being on-board?



same way as we always assumed, the normandy came down and picked them up when harbinger showed up

The Normandy was on route to the rendvouz point with the rest of the fleet when the crucible wave hit


----------



## Faustus (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, I can accept Normandy picking them up. But it's still a poor explanation about how they dear to leave my Shep behind


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Ok, I can accept Normandy picking them up. But it's still a poor explanation about how they dear to leave my Shep behind



ur sqaud was injured, so shep had the marines take them aboard

if u mean when the crucible fired joker waited til quit literally the last second to leave


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 27, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Ok, I can accept Normandy picking them up. But it's still a poor explanation about how they dear to leave my Shep behind



That's because they didn't and they're still on earth with Shepard, probably buried in rubble as well.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2012)

Just finished it.

I'll gather my thoughts later when I'm not tired (came home at 9:30 from work, played ME until 2 AM...good times).


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm torn between the control and synthesis endings. I'm not sure which one I prefer, since they both have aspects I like and aspects I don't like. I'm leaning more toward control, but I think it's because my favorite genre of literature is Utopian/Dystopian literature and its shaping how I see the synthesis ending (I'd also like to know what becoming partially synthetic means for organics--do they still have the full range of their emotions, personalities, and free will? Is it a purely genetic change?).

Endings were _so_ much better than the original clusterfuck. They aren't perfect but they're perfect enough for me. I accept them. 




EDIT: 

Also, to the people bitching about

*Spoiler*: __ 



How there was no "happy ending" where Shepard lived and got to be reunited with their whole crew....shut the fuck up. I'm not saying that you're an idiot if you thought there was going to be an ending like that....no, wait, actually that _is_ what I'm saying. You're an idiot. Shepard was obviously going to fucking die at the end. The series has a reoccurring theme of heroes sacrificing themselves so that others can live/have a better life. Shepard was pretty much their space jesus. No shit s/he was going to die at the end. smh

I don't know if anyone on here was complaining about that, but I saw that idiocy on tumblr (usually followed by "I was promised I'd get to live with my LI happily ever after omfg bioware you suck i hate everything about you fuck you omg1!!1!!")


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know about the other LI evac scenes, but this one hit me hard

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66FV7dTdwiw[/YOUTUBE]VA Did a fantastic job on that emotional scene between the two


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

Destroy is really the best end when you think about it.

The original Reapers didn't wish to reap everything, it was forced upon them by the retarded AI. Killing them brings the Reapers peace as last from their nightmare. Synthesis/Control makes you a giant asshole, one has you force change on people who may or may not want it and the other turns you into a God forcing his will upon others.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I don't know about the other LI evac scenes, but this one hit me hard
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


lol @ Harbinger politely waiting for them to fly in and fly away. Also what were these soldiers and gunships shooting? There were no husks or anything there.

//HbS


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Destroy is really the best end when you think about it.
> 
> The original Reapers didn't wish to reap everything, it was forced upon them by the retarded AI. Killing them brings the Reapers peace as last from their nightmare. Synthesis/Control makes you a giant asshole, one has you force change on people who may or may not want it and the other turns you into a God forcing his will upon others.



But EDI and the Geth are dead.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Did this make anyone else Lol, I mean poor guy/gal being stuck as a husk



i fucking lol'd! 


Okay, my fave ending was synthesis... cuz i'm a sucker for happy endings. No way I was going to let Edi and the Geth die.

Control was all right, I guess. God-Shepard was pretty boss. Didn't hit me as much as Edi's "I'm alive" speech did though.


Destroy was... i dunno. Never dug it in the original. Didn't dig it in the DLC.

Do nothing?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 27, 2012)

If i havent beaten this yet, should i just beat the game with the extended cut or try to beat it without the cut first? I know i can create a secondary save file to not completely start the game over to experience both but does it matter?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2012)

install the extended cut and then finish it. 

You're not missing anything (with the original endings)


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> If i havent beaten this yet, should i just beat the game with the extended cut or try to beat it without the cut first? I know i can create a secondary save file to not completely start the game over to experience both but does it matter?



If you value your sanity, do _not_ play with the original cuts.

Look them up on youtube later if you want to know true misery.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> Okay, my fave ending was synthesis... cuz i'm a sucker for happy endings. No way I was going to let Edi and the Geth die.



I don't think Synthesis means what you think it means. It wasn't a happy ending. You are forcing organic and synthetic to become one against their will. It's an illusion that it was a happy ending. You combine everyone to a single core that's run by you don't even fucking know who. It's like the Geth, they are one, and they fought to become individuals. If you synthesis, everyone is one and they wont be  their own individual self. 

Bad ending bro.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> J
> 
> Also, to the people bitching about
> 
> ...



Wells heres what I have to say, no disrespect, but fuck you sincerely bro. You don't think at least half of the ME fans wanted a happy ending? Seriously? Are you that fucking hard headed? I don't care if the whole game has been about sacrifice. Shep has sacrificed enough though out the whole story to deserve a happy ending(Hell he died once already), WE deserve a happy ending. There is no reason that Bioware couldn't make a happy ending. No reason at all. Give me one solid excuse as to why they couldn't make a happy ending! ONE REASON! 



StrawHatCrew said:


> I don't know about the other LI evac scenes, but this one hit me hard
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Really hit me hard too. Tali has the most emotion out of all the LI.

This may be asking a lot but I'm hoping Bioware puts out a Love Interest DLC so we can see our happy ending with Tali (or whoever you picked). Who else would like that?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 27, 2012)

I love how Harbinger politely waited for Shepard to evacuate his squad then allowing the Normandy to leave. He was probably tearjerking at ShepXwhoever the LI was then proceeded to blow you to shit and mind rape you =/


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> I don't think Synthesis means what you think it means. It wasn't a happy ending. You are forcing organic and synthetic to become one against their will. It's an illusion that it was a happy ending. You combine everyone to a single core that's run by you don't even fucking know who. It's like the Geth, they are one, and they fought to become individuals. If you synthesis, everyone is one and they wont be  their own individual self.
> 
> Bad ending bro.




nah, I dont think that's the end result of the synthesis. I dont think everyone become part of the "Shepard collective." They're all individual beings with synthetics with them (in the case of humans/aliens), or with the ability to feel emotions (lol ,i  dont think EDI got a liver, heart, lol.)


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2012)

THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN GARRUS AND SHEPARD
GOD FUCKIGN DAMNIT


----------



## Toby (Jun 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Synthesis was always like this for me, but to hear it officially validated by the creators is really nice. I also did not expect the reapers to help humanity at all. That was a very nice bonus.

That being said, now it seems somewhat pointless to destroy the relays. With Synthesis, the reapers can give all the species this knowledge back, and rebuild the relays with no substantial challenge. With control, this also happens, albeit with a form of "slave" labor. I disliked the control option because it seems artificial, and because it is restricting one lifeform from achieving full potential.

And then in destroy Hackett says that the relays were severely damaged, which is not the same as saying "impossible to fix". So ... basically, the only thing that matters in these endings is "who" puts them back together again. I suppose that they didn't want to give one option an unfair bias by making it the sole solution to preserving the relays, but synthesis is the only one that makes sense of the relays being reconstructed. It is also the one option that I consider to be the truly "paragon" solution. 

Throughout the Mass Effect series, I was convinced that Shepard would find peace between the Geth and Quarians. In Mass Effect 3, the conflict between synthetics and organics was made center-stage, and the continuous development of Joker and EDI's relationship was a clear hint that Shepard would make a decision at the end that would determine how the races would view one another for a long time. Still, it's a hard choice. I prefer synthesis and destroy. I don't like control at all. The voice over in the extended cut sealed the deal. That's not the voice of a just god.


I spilled my drink when I saw that. 

Problem, Shepard?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2012)

^ who is that, btw??


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In Mass Effect 3, the conflict between synthetics and organics was made center-stage,


No it wasn't, which was part of why so many disliked the oriignal ending, but the new ending makes its case adequately



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like control at all. The voice over in the extended cut sealed the deal. That's not the voice of a just god.


While I agree, ya have to admit a slight chill went up your spine when he finished



> ^ who is that, btw??


Zaeed Massani


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2012)

oh yeah? I never got him in ME2... I wonder why.

Does he feature in ME3?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> I don't think Synthesis means what you think it means. It wasn't a happy ending. You are forcing organic and synthetic to become one against their will. It's an illusion that it was a happy ending. You combine everyone to a single core that's run by you don't even fucking know who. It's like the Geth, they are one, and they fought to become individuals. If you synthesis, everyone is one and they wont be  their own individual self.
> 
> Bad ending bro.



Eh, what? No, nobody turns into an organic geth. It simply combines organics and synthetics into a hybrid, like what Shepard was. Everyone still has their diversity, except now they have something extra. 

And it's this that allows them and the Reapers to co-exist AND brings about an enlightened age. 

How it's not the best ending boggles the mind.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 27, 2012)

So apparently there was a leak in the Extended Cut files about the next DLC.... and it won't be Retake Omega.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like it will be about a rogue Reaper named Leviathan, supposedly the very first one.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Eh, what? No, nobody turns into an organic geth. It simply combines organics and synthetics into a hybrid, like what Shepard was. Everyone still has their diversity, except now they have something extra.
> 
> And it's this that allows them and the Reapers to co-exist AND brings about an enlightened age.
> 
> How it's not the best ending boggles the mind.



You combine organics and synthetics into a hybrid, then suddenly you have peace? IDK BRO. Sounds like a sugar coated lie to me. There is no diversity in synthesis. Everyone will think the same because they are one. What about those who didn't want to become a hybrid? Are you gonna tell me they will accept it once they become one? That itself disproves diversity still exist in synthesis. It's mind controlling, you combine them to make them accept each other. It's like programing into the mind to make the accept. Why would anyone think this is the best endning? Who is pulling the strings here? I don't care how you put it, this is organic Geth. To have peace, all must think a like and that is what synthesis ending does. It changes organics and synthesis to have the same way of life and thinking. I like having my own thoughts and feels, and not letting "the green color whatever it is space magic" to tell me what to think and feel. NOPE. 

I still think Destroy is the best solution because, this is gonna sound heartless and as much as I love Edi and the Geth, any AI can be rebuild. If we can repair the mass replays, we can rebuild what is lost.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> You combine organics and synthetics into a hybrid, then suddenly you have peace? IDK BRO. Sounds like a sugar coated lie to me. There is no diversity in synthesis. Everyone will think the same because they are one. What about those who didn't want to become a hybrid? Are you gonna tell me they will accept it once they become one? That itself disproves diversity still exist in synthesis. It's mind controlling, you combine them to make them accept each other. It's like programing into the mind to make the accept. Why would anyone think this is the best endning? Who is pulling the strings here? I don't care how you put it, this is organic Geth. To have peace, all must think a like and that is what synthesis ending does. It changes organics and synthesis to have the same way of life and thinking. I like having my own thoughts and feels, and not letting "the green color whatever it is space magic" to tell me what to think and feel. NOPE.



But there is diversity. There are still krogan, there are still asari, there are quarians, and geth/AI are now organic, and alive. 

Synthesis isn't the only ending that forces a decision upon the galaxy. All of the endings do. Shepard pretty much has that authority because s/he has saved the galaxy's collective bacon through his/her efforts. Without Shepard, the galaxy would have been boned, and the cycle would have continued.  

Nothing suggests that anyone effected by this thinks alike or feels alike. Do all blacks or whites or asians think alike because they share the same skin color? No, even within those specific races there can be diversity. And diversity isn't limited to race or skin color, it can be attributed to ideas as well. And with the Reapers sharing collective knowledge of the past with the current galaxy (Protheans and beyond), it's pretty much a utopia. 

Would some people be uneasy? Of course. It's something different, it's natural to be apprehensive. But the good far outweight the bad. If we stopped progress because a few people were uncomfortable, we'd still be breaking the jaws of sabertooth tigers with our bare hands. 

Which sounds kind of cool actually.  



> I still think Destroy is the best solution because, this is gonna sound heartless and as much as I love Edi and the Geth, any AI can be rebuild. If we can repair the mass replays, we can rebuild what is lost.



But then you'll get a repeat of the Geth.



@lk3mizt said:


> I did
> 
> 
> Got Kasumi too. I bought all the Mass Effect 2 DLCs that went on sale.



Then he should have appeared when you first went to Omega (assuming the dlc loaded when you started a new game). I think you even get a dossier on him.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd like to say what was wrong with the Geth? It was the Quarians fault the war started. 

In fact, throughout the entire series there has not been a single shred of evidence bar the reapers themselves of the created rebelling against their creators. The only thing that comes close is Edi and she simply traded allegiances from one human to another.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Wells heres what I have to say, no disrespect, but fuck you sincerely bro. You don't think at least half of the ME fans wanted a happy ending? Seriously? Are you that fucking hard headed? I don't care if the whole game has been about sacrifice. Shep has sacrificed enough though out the whole story to deserve a happy ending(Hell he died once already), WE deserve a happy ending. There is no reason that Bioware couldn't make a happy ending. No reason at all. Give me one solid excuse as to why they couldn't make a happy ending! ONE REASON!



Why even put "no disrespect" in there if you're going to just say "fuck you sincerely" right after it? 

Just tell me to go fuck myself. It's ok.


*Spoiler*: _spoiler tagging this cause it's long_ 



Sure they _could_ have made a happy ending, but it was (IMO heavily) hinted throughout the games that Shepard was going to die at the end. I don't think it's wrong to have wanted a happy ending, but the people who are bitching online about it to the point of "I'm never playing Bioware again" just really need to calm the fuck down. 

So I guess, yeah, it's ok to have wanted an ending where Shepard lives (which, technically, you _can_ get with destroy option and a high enough readiness rating) but I don't think it should come as an enormous surprise or a dealbreaker that ME3 didn't have a puppies and kittens and rainbows ending.

Like I said, the games have a theme of heroes dying or villains dying heroically to save other people. There was no guarantee that Shepard was going to make it out alive and live happily ever after. Even when Shepard was talking to his/her crewmates about all the things they were going to do after the final battle, it was really obvious that they all expected to die (including Shepard). Furthermore, even if Shepard had survived the encounter with the Starchild, it's likely that s/he would have died. They were bleeding profusely and could barely walk. No one else was near the Citadel to come and rescue them. I guess you could argue that Shepard could have held on long enough to get some medical treatment, but I didn't see it realistically happening. 

And, again, theme of heroic deaths with no happy ending.

-Saren shoots himself after Shepard finally convinces him that he's causing harm, not doing good.
-You can have the human fleet sacrifice themselves so that the counselors live.
-Ashley dies to save Kaiden and destroy the base (and vice versa)
-Shepard dies to save Joker.
-Any of your team members can potentially die on the collector base assault.
-Eve can die because of her struggle to cure the genophage.
-Grunt can sacrifice himself to save the team in ME3.
-Mordin can die curing the genophage.
-Samara can kill herself to save her daughter.
-Thane dies protecting the salarian counselor.
-Kirrahe can die protecting the Salarian counselor.
-Legion can die to allow the Geth to live.
-The Illusive man can shoot himself (like Saren did)


The only time I can think of where someone heroically sacrificed themselves but they still lived was with Grunt (if you completed his loyalty mission). (I don't count Shepard because s/he did die, they just brought him/her back to life.)

That's my reasoning behind not accepting a happy ending where Shepard lives as plausible.






Mist Puppet said:


> Nothing suggests that anyone effected by this thinks alike or feels alike. Do all blacks or whites or asians think alike because they share the same skin color? No, even within those specific races there can be diversity. And diversity isn't limited to race or skin color, it can be attributed to ideas as well. And with the Reapers sharing collective knowledge of the past with the current galaxy (Protheans and beyond), it's pretty much a utopia.



EDI says at the end that they live completely in peace and that there are no more wars. 

Wars come from conflict and conflict comes from disagreements with comes from differing opinions. It's not unreasonable to extrapolate that, if this society lives completely without war or without the threat of war ever happening, it means everyone (on at least some level) thinks alike and all agrees with each other.

So it's hard to determine if the synthesis ending actually creates a perfect future or if it just creates the illusion of a perfect future by dulling free will. There's no way to know for certain.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2012)

Jesus said:


> So apparently there was a leak in the Extended Cut files about the next DLC.... and it won't be Retake Omega.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I figured that would be one of the DLC missions via the balak side quest


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 27, 2012)

The Leviathan Dlc got announced



or maybe not, damn games journalists and my skimming the article


----------



## Jesus (Jun 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I figured that would be one of the DLC missions via the balak side quest




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually not sure this will be about the Leviathan of Dis (my theory is that that one was Sovereign). No mention of batarians in the leaked dialogs, just human scientists.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> The Leviathan Dlc got announced
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe not, damn games journalists and my skimming the article



*Spoiler*: __ 



Reaper defector? Controlling a colony for 10 years? What the fuck is this shit.




//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2012)

you know shooting the kid is so much more satisfying for some reason 

it reloaded it twice, just to shoot that fucker


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> But there is diversity. There are still krogan, there are still asari, there are quarians, and geth/AI are now organic, and alive.


Diversity in race. Not in thoughts or personality. 



> Synthesis isn't the only ending that forces a decision upon the galaxy. All of the endings do. Shepard pretty much has that authority because s/he has saved the galaxy's collective bacon through his/her efforts. Without Shepard, the galaxy would have been boned, and the cycle would have continued.


I agree for the most part. But... just because Shepard saved the universe that doesn't give Shepard the right to decide any of those endings. Every choice has it's own consequences. 



> Nothing suggests that anyone effected by this thinks alike or feels alike. Do all blacks or whites or asians think alike because they share the same skin color? No, even within those specific races there can be diversity. And diversity isn't limited to race or skin color, it can be attributed to ideas as well. And with the Reapers sharing collective knowledge of the past with the current galaxy (Protheans and beyond), it's pretty much a utopia.


Comparing the skin color of race to Synthesis is not a very good comparison but I see what you mean. However, Black, Asian, white.. ect doesn't have the green glow (space magic) that combine us so we are still our own individual. I guess, it's really how you take it. But you know, of course in the synthesis ending there will be no war because everyone thinks the same, that is the only way true peace can be made, however forcing organic AND Synthetics to become one is not something, not even commander Shepard should have authority over. I mean all of the choices are hard, but synthesis would be the last on my list because forcing the two to merge for world peace, bending the thought of many to become one, changing who they are to create a utopia, I just can't come to terms that it's the best choice. Might as well turn everyone into an AI controlled by one core making everyone believe they have their own thoughts.. but it really isn't. To me, this is how I see how synthesis works. 

But keep in mind, although I do think Destroy is the best ending, it is also the most selfish. If anything I think Control is the most Paragon choice. But who is to say Shepard wont later change her mind and decided the reapers were initially correct... but that's another story for another time. Synthesis is still the worst.  



> Would some people be uneasy? Of course. It's something different, it's natural to be apprehensive. But the good far outweight the bad. If we stopped progress because a few people were uncomfortable, we'd still be breaking the jaws of sabertooth tigers with our bare hands.
> 
> Which sounds kind of cool actually.


IDK man. The whole forcing all the organics and synthetics to become one just because someone who saved their life should say they should isn't very nice. I don't think becoming a shell of what I am suppose to think, is a good idea, and no that will never outweigh the bad. I much rather have other people have their own thoughts. Synthesis makes everyone the same. DEM EYES MAN. DEM SOULLESS EYES.  



> But then you'll get a repeat of the Geth.


Shepard was able to unite the Geth and Quarian, who says the 2nd time around can't be done the same way.  

_SPECULATIONS. _


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2012)

i find the shooting the kid/'fuk u kid' the best ending, or actually the 'good' ending even if we lose the war xD

besides shepards gives an epic speech about freedom 

also why can't you just kill the kid? i mean he's right there


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jun 28, 2012)

The reject ending is the best.

And also even then the Reapers STILL LOOSE 

As Liara's timecapsule fucks them over next cycle.


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah in the end liara time capsule is still the best ending out of all 4 xD


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2012)

Muk said:


> i find the shooting the kid/'fuk u kid' the best ending, or actually the 'good' ending even if we lose the war xD
> 
> besides shepards gives an epic speech about freedom
> 
> also why can't you just kill the kid? i mean he's right there



I sure hope Shepard died in the Citadel, otherwise that would have been one _really_ awkward conversation later.

*Joker:* Shepard? Is that you? Everyone is dead! Oh God, they killed everyone! Earth is lost! What happened?

*Shepard:* I chose freedom.

*Joker:* What?

*Shepard:* Yeah, there was this creepy robot kid with my voice and he was all "choose your fate" and I was like "fuck you dude, I'm not playing your game!" Then he got all pissed and the reapers kept attacking.

*Joker:* ....

*Shepard:* But see I chose freedom. So we're all dying, but it's on _my_ terms. It's noble.

*Joker:* ....

*Shepard:* ....

*Joker:* ....

*Shepard:* You just had to be there. It was badass.

*Joker:* Fuck you.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 28, 2012)

Jena said:


> I sure hope Shepard died in the Citadel, otherwise that would have been one _really_ awkward conversation later.
> 
> *Joker:* Shepard? Is that you? Everyone is dead! Oh God, they killed everyone! Earth is lost! What happened?
> 
> ...



Almost as epic as this quote i"m stealing from youtube.

Reaper Shepard: We have a serious Thresher Maw threat heading this way.
Reaper Turian Counciler: Ah yes "Thresher Maws", w have dismissed that claim.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2012)

Jena said:


> I sure hope Shepard died in the Citadel, otherwise that would have been one _really_ awkward conversation later.
> 
> *Joker:* Shepard? Is that you? Everyone is dead! Oh God, they killed everyone! Earth is lost! What happened?
> 
> ...





Sedaiv said:


> Almost as epic as this quote i"m stealing from youtube.
> 
> Reaper Shepard: We have a serious Thresher Maw threat heading this way.
> Reaper Turian Counciler: Ah yes "Thresher Maws", w have dismissed that claim.



omg..


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 28, 2012)

Thus why I win


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2012)

bioware has taught the greatest lesson:
There is no happy ending and you are going die


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2012)

Jena said:


> But EDI and the Geth are dead.



So?

Better than ending up like the Collectors


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 29, 2012)

You can actually start as far back as The Chronos Station (Cerberus Station) to get more extended cut. I started from when you make the last push to missle battery. The only flaw was why did hte Normandy NOT get shot down by Harbringer?

I just owned the FUCK out of a guy on youtube to the point he made a snide ass remark, but when I responded he had already blocked me. I guess that's a pussys way to win.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 29, 2012)

> I started from when you make the last push to missle battery.


That's exactly where my game is saved at the moment! 


Sedaiv said:


> You can actually start as far back as The Chronos Station (Cerberus Station) to get more extended cut.


 I know it is the default point to start extended DLC. But what do you mean by _more_? More explanations? More scenes? More dialogues? More story? Because I can hardly imagine what can be really important prior to the events on Earth and that's why I doubt if it worth to start as far as Cerberus Station


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Anyone
> Ending DLC is already mine, but I can't play because I don't know where to start



Start before running to the beam(citidel).


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Anyone
> Ending DLC is already mine, but I can't play because I don't know where to start



Start before you hit the Cerberus base because that locks everything in, but new content doesn't show until the race towards the beam. If you start there IDK if the EC stuff will load up.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 29, 2012)

Faustus said:


> That's exactly where my game is saved at the moment!
> I know it is the default point to start extended DLC. But what do you mean by _more_? More explanations? More scenes? More dialogues? More story? Because I can hardly imagine what can be really important prior to the events on Earth and that's why I doubt if it worth to start as far as Cerberus Station



all of the above. It has more dialogue, scenes, more stuff on earth too.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> The only flaw was why did hte Normandy NOT get shot down by Harbringer?



I actually havent played ME3 so maybe i'm wrong but doesnt the Normandy still have the Reaper FFS as well as a cloaking system?

Should be rather easy to hide her in plain sight. [/speculation]


----------



## DedValve (Jun 29, 2012)

Slice said:


> I actually havent played ME3 so maybe i'm wrong but doesnt the Normandy still have the Reaper FFS as well as a cloaking system?
> 
> Should be rather easy to hide her in plain sight. [/speculation]



That doesn't stop the reapers from chasing you when you scan planets.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2012)

Harbinger definitely had a visual confirmation. Cloaking cloaks only thermal readings, and radar, won't make it invisible.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2012)

reaper IFF was also a trap for the collector's and reapers to track who ever has one


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2012)

Have some feels. EC DLC Spoilers of course. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbVZq-hHVmU&feature=player_embedded?[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whoa I didn't know that they can die if you have low ESM.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 29, 2012)

In the original cut & extended cut, if you have an EMS under I believe 2300, their bodies are found just outside the portal to jump into the Citadel.

I was wondering: IS THIS SCENE REAL!? I heard it is, but you have to go through ME 1, 2, and 3 w/o a relationship.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's real but got cut out of the game since casey or the other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) claimed that too much talking would ruin this scene.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I was wondering: IS THIS SCENE REAL!? I heard it is, but you have to go through ME 1, 2, and 3 w/o a relationship.



That's what I heard but no one evr bother to prove it so no, I think it's just a troll, and yes it's cut content because of what Vino said.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

They had a great chance to add this shit in the game but nope, and they should have added Saren as the third guy after TIM in the starkid's sanctuary.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2012)

i'll test it out with a save editor xD

no fraps though, so you'll just have to take my word for it ;p

----
edit:

nope got cut. i did a no romance 1-3 save and no extra lines


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn, Bioware forums is full of retards . Throwing complete bitch fits in how a 4-6 minute ending ruined about 12-15 hours of awesome gameplay.

Makes 0 sense.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Damn, Bioware forums is full of retards . Throwing complete bitch fits in how a 4-6 minute ending ruined about 12-15 hours of awesome gameplay.
> 
> Makes 0 sense.



That last ten minutes made so many plot holes to the point that mass effect 3
cannot exist in the same universe that mass effect 1 created

and 12-15 hours of gameplay?
action type
mere chunnin level


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2012)

^ If he isn't complaining about the original ending he's obviously a chunnin.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> *That last ten minutes made so many plot holes to the point that mass effect 3
> cannot exist in the same universe that mass effect 1 created*
> 
> and 12-15 hours of gameplay?
> ...


Doesn't matter bro. 

It doesn't take away from the epic game-play before hand, plus the last level was so damn fun making the final push. Like Magnum, I don't see how an ending could ruin a game's awesome gameplay. 

We still a got a great game even with the original ending imo.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't like this whole starting from the last auto save, it's really killing the game.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly I didn't mind the original endings that much. Yeah they weren't perfect and had some problems, but they were good. This is definately GOTY


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 30, 2012)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2012)

It's like hating Buffy: The Vampire Slayer just for its final season. So many people were out of character, so we should just hate the entire series, even though the first 6 seasons were very good .


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 30, 2012)

You're crazy, we're all saiyan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2012)

Butcher said:


> It doesn't take away from the epic game-play before hand


Yes it does. It all led to a exciting climax which turned out to be shit. Let's give you an easy example. Have you ever had sex? Imagine you're 1 thrust away from finish, but the girl suddenly slides off and says something along the lines of "let's hold hands instead".

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yes it does. It all led to a exciting climax which turned out to be shit. Let's give you an easy example. Have you ever had sex? Imagine you're 1 thrust away from finish, but the girl suddenly slides off and says something along the lines of "let's hold hands instead".
> 
> //HbS



I'm lost in this conversation. So what happened? The new ending is better than the old ending and more epic.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2012)

Endings suck ass. 

Gameplay was meh (was also very meh in ME2, personally I enjoyed the ME1 RPG gameplay far more than herp derp shooter gameplay)

Story was extremely enjoyable but that doesn't change that the ending soured the game. ME3 is a great game that's soured by a terrible ending, then soured some more by a slightly explained terrible ending with terrible slideshows of baby krogans. 

That doesn't change the fact that it's still a damn good game, it's just that for a game centered completely around the story over everything else, it's not hard to believe or understand why the ending can ruin the game for many people. That's like the last book of Harry Potter having Voldemort win, only to bring back harry, announce his love for dumbledore (bringing him back too), saying he's sorry then harry kills himself so all muggles and witches can be super-hyrbids with unicorn dna. The first 6 books are fantastic, the final book is shit, overall the series should be fantastic but that won't stop the final book from completely souring and undermining the first 6 books.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Doesn't matter bro.
> 
> It doesn't take away from the epic game-play before hand, plus the last level was so damn fun making the final push. Like Magnum, I don't see how an ending could ruin a game's awesome gameplay.
> 
> We still a got a great game even with the original ending imo.



Actually Mass Effect 1 has the most fun gameplay because it was an RPG deep story telling company trying to merge with shooter while keeping all the major rpg elements. Tons of exploring. Tons of planet exploring 

Mass Effect 2 and 3 were the transition from deep RPG to 3rd person shooter
Mass Effect 1 was the hardest on insane but ME1 had the best story.

ME1 had the best gameplay because it was an actual challenge when you ramped up the difficulty
In ME2 and ME3 I had flawless Insane playthroughts. No deaths. 

And the fact that Bioware just had to put an action mode in there shows that one of their best franchises was little more than a shooter with remnants of its RPG origin 

ME3 basically became the game singularity it was shooter with upgrades adn a shallow story
but atleast singularity had a good ending you could eventually figure out


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 30, 2012)

Bull crap/ ME1 on insanity is a cake walk (60 Soldier) ME2 was WAY harder on Insanity.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at what you posted 
lvl 60
insanity on a new character is much more brutal than a lvl 60 NG+


----------



## Anarch (Jun 30, 2012)

I know a lot of people are still bitching about the ending(s) and i'm sure they have valid reasons but i am satisfied with this dlc. 

I was never one of the guys clamouring for a Shepard marries , has babies and lives happily ever after ending.
My main problem with the previous endings was that they never show us what happened to the rest of the crew - all the characters you spend hours bonding with over a course of 3 games - and this dlc _sort of_ addressed that issue , it gave me closure. I got to see where most of the crew , and other npcs ended up , and the final scenario speech from Hackett felt like a good ending.

The ending is still far from perfect , and a lot of the things fans were complaining about still stand , but considering that i had no expectations at all from this dlc , it has given me a lot. It's made me want to fire up a few more playthroughs just to see what different crew members we get to see in the new cut scenes.

I've only played the destruction ending yet but i was bowled over by the last scene where Shepard's name plate goes up on the martyr's wall. 

AND somehow i even got the Shepard breathing under the debris scene which i'm pretty sure i hadn't the last time.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Actually Mass Effect 1 has the most fun gameplay because it was an RPG deep story telling company trying to merge with shooter while keeping all the major rpg elements. Tons of exploring. Tons of planet exploring
> 
> Mass Effect 2 and 3 were the transition from deep RPG to 3rd person shooter
> Mass Effect 1 was the hardest on insane but ME1 had the best story.
> ...


Well, video games never had a deep story. All the games I own had meh(at best)/crap stories. 

Hell, even ME 2 & 3 combined only made me feel a _little_ something for the characters, but not cry or feel sad if they died. I play the classic ME way in all of my play-throughs also. 

I don't play games on their hardest difficulty because it stresses me. I play ME 3 always on normal, as to not make too hard or too simple. I don't feel like trying another Dead Space 2 on Hardcore.

Well, if you want to dislike a game solely for it's ending be my guest. This is one of the greatest games I have ever played. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Yes it does. It all led to a exciting climax which turned out to be shit. Let's give you an easy example. Have you ever had sex? Imagine you're 1 thrust away from finish, but the girl suddenly slides off and says something along the lines of "let's hold hands instead".
> 
> //HbS


Outaw Star had a shit last episode. Series was still great before-hand, and I plan on re-watching it soon anyway.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 30, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Well, video games never had a deep story. All the games I own had meh(at best)/crap stories.



You don't play RPGs much then ( which is what ME started out as ) .
I play RPGs almost exclusively and they all have very detailed , engrossing universes and stories - i lose interest and never finish them if they don't.

The original Mass Effect will always be my favourite of the series because it was closest to a full blooded RPG.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Well, video games never had a deep story. All the games I own had meh(at best)/crap stories.
> 
> Hell, even ME 2 & 3 combined only made me feel a _little_ something for the characters, but not cry or feel sad if they died. I play the classic ME way in all of my play-throughs also.
> 
> ...



I have played the early tales of series, Neverwinter Nights series, Baldur's gate series, half life, Planescape: Torment, bioshock, FF6, FF7, dues ex, knights of the old republic, metal gear, resident evil up until 4, and zelda

all of those have great stories.

An ending of a series can make or break something.
Go look up some gainax endings. 
Or some m night shyamalan barring the sixth sense


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2012)

hell mass effect is being put under the shoot the shaggy dog and gainax endings 
which is BAD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Outaw Star had a shit last episode. Series was still great before-hand, and I plan on re-watching it soon anyway.


Give me an example where you're more engaged than just watching. You spent long hours interacting with those characters, bonding, and you just get shat on.

A shitty ending undermines the entire game. ME series are a story-driven games, since the gameplay mechanics, while tight, are nothing new, special or above average. It was the TPS-RPG combo and the presentation of the universe that attracted people to the first game. The second one had much stronger TPS mechanics, but RPG was still reasonable. ME3 completly shafts RPG. I'm not even talking about the ending at this point. Everything RPG-wise doesn't matter anymore, except your character's special abilities. All the choices from 2 previous games don't really matter, the only real difference is that you get one or the other cinematic during the ending battle and side-character cameos or as much as an email.

Extended ending fixed nothing except one scene (how hurt teammates got onto Normandy). Other than that, it's just fanservice. And it wasn't all that well-thought out too, since Shepard dies in each ending, and yet you can still get the breathing scene. Wtf? Or magical synthesis still exists. Do you have ANY idea how painful that would be? Ask the 11th Doctor.

Oh, and it turned out that Shepard having Husk's body in 2 endings is just them re-using models. No indoctrination theory for you.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Look at what you posted
> lvl 60
> insanity on a new character is much more brutal than a lvl 60 NG+



Still a cake walk. I actually found MORE a challenge in NG+ than I did NG. Namely because the enemies did more damage in NG+ VS NG. 



Butcher said:


> Well, video games never had a deep story. All the games I own had meh(at best)/crap stories.
> 
> Hell, even ME 2 & 3 combined only made me feel a _little_ something for the characters, but not cry or feel sad if they died. I play the classic ME way in all of my play-throughs also.
> 
> ...



I've actually NEVER seen the final episode of Outlaw Star. Link me. I saw the last one for Cowboy BeBop and that was a BAD ENDING. I knew it wouldn't be  "And they lived happily ever after." but I expected A LOT MORE.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2012)

Benezia was a bitch on insanity without NG+
i remember I had to make a new character because her commando keep steam rolling me


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 1, 2012)

You must be a bad player or a bad speccer. I think thinking the later of the two.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> You must be a bad player or a bad speccer. I think thinking the later of the two.



it was my second or third time around and put a shit load of points into charm and intimidate xD
hell might have been hardcore


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 1, 2012)

I took weapon DPS (I play Soldier... I like Heavy Armor and find Biotics a BS way to win. Well untill ME2 when Biotic Charge was the only way to win


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2012)

In ME1 when I played Bastion Adept with Kaidan and Liara
I was chain combo enemies using like 8 bio powers then a carnage at the end 

Adept with a shotgun D

I liked it better when Mass Effect 1 was the most important part of the series


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 2, 2012)

I fucking agree man
they compromised their own "artistic integrity" with making refusal 
Our vision is good but needs clarity
then they make refusal
bioware shat on the bed

people argue that's it just a regular old game over by refusal is a FUCKING ENDING
people say its a game over not an ending
LOL
It's a game over so you can import for ME4


Nobody really wins
Bioware's fan is divided more
EA is still in damage control mode
Bioware is damage control mode

The only people that win are the people that didnt play mass effect 1 and think this is an okay ending

It's like you only read the two towers and the return of king and someone says that one of the best fellowship characters is boromir 
You don't even know who that person is. And you think less them. 


Mass effect 1 was by far the best mass effect 
60 hours of real gameplay sure the mako was argh for some people 
but i loved exploring Earth's moon with that damn thing :33

If Mass effect stayed an xbox exclusive
I bet you dollars to donuts that this shit would not have happened


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 2, 2012)

You forgot tomb raider and borderlands 2  

actually EDi and legion proved there can be peace between syns and organics 
The quarians are just fucking stupid
legion was my fav squadmate and fav loyalty mission from ME2
Also why couldn't we program the crucible with the reaper code fragment we gave some random ass asari?
plug that into the citadel and then just target EMP the reapers? 

More questions the EC still does not address: 

also why didnt the keepers do anything? didnt the protheans reprogam them?

hell why didnt the rachni that have become immune to the reapers have a bigger part like cracking the reaper code? 

Why does legion actually have to die?

If Eve was pregnant and she became part machine [green ending] how did she give birth to a live baby krogan? 
How did that not become a birth complication? 
The 11th doctor went through something like synthesis and it is not a feel good time.

How do you actually control the reapers? What happens if shep's consciousness fades away? Will the cycle continue? Will the reapers once again harvest? 

How do I know starchild is telling the truth?
How do i know that jumping into a beam of light will actually fuse all organics and synthetics? 

How can the green ending actually establish peace? 
How do we know that there wont be more synthetics made that will destroy the synthetic organic race? 
Nothing is guaranteed. 

how do i know that shooting that tube will make everything go boom? 
how does destroying technology that makes an explosion a turn on switch? 
How does the kid know that edi and the geth will die? Or that I might?

Why do my war assets still mean nothing? 
In the refusal ending if you have over 3000 EMS you should be able to have a go with the reapers and kill them all

How did TIM survive so long on the citadel?
What happened to Commander Bailey?
What happened to the Council? 

Why did the beam take anderson to a different place in the citadel?
Why were none of the walla around us shifting or changing? 

Since the Reaper IFF is a tracking trap for the collectors and reapers and it only activates safety zones landings for the omega 4 relay... WHY DOES HARBINGER NOT POT SHOT THE NORMANDY?

How does hackett suddenly know you are on the citadel? Much less how does he know you are alive? 

I have like 20 more after this list as well


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2012)

the last mission is too much of an ass pull

the only satisfying ending is the one where you shoot the kid/harbringer and the next cycle wins the war xD


----------



## Faustus (Jul 2, 2012)

Finished the game with the new endings yesterday. As I thought, there is absolutely no need to begin the game before the attack on the Cerberus base. The new content begins with the final run to the beam and DLC works starting from any save-file.

Nothing is perfect, but the extended endings gave me closure I hoped for. They were actually enjoyable and forced me to explore any option possible and create my own perfect ending. I feel satisfied, I do. Though this content shouldn't even be a DLC, it should be a patch and the game should be absolutely banned to sell without it. The previous endings can't be even compared to the extended ones.

Like in my original play-through, my choice is "Destroy". It feels like canon and it looks perfect. My final team-mates were Tali (romance) and Liara. Actually, Garrus and Javik were better friends to me than Liara, but Garrus was with me at the first part of Earth mission, and Javik with his "hope to die on the battlefield" is too unreliable in the terms of the role-playing   Thanks to this choice, I had my final dialogue with Tali and the one who told Joker to go was Javik - best option possible (he was with me the shortest time and he seems cruel enough in terms of personality to say this). Also, I'm glad they fixed the final "memories scene" and added your actual love interest to it insted of "Liara all day, every day".

Like usual, haters gonna hate, but now they have a far less ground to do it 



Anarch said:


> I've only played the destruction ending yet but i was bowled over by the last scene where Shepard's name plate goes up on the martyr's wall.



Bro, the destruction ending (the perfect one, with enough readiness, when Shepard is breathing at the very end), is *the only one where his name plate actually never makes it on the wall*, at least it is not shown. Of course, it is also not shown in the "Refusal" ending, because it shows almost nothing at all, lol


----------



## Cromer (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got done playing the EC. If this had been in the original release, I might have continued being a Bioware slave. As is, my rage is merely cooled.

And given the huge hue and cry I seriously doubt this game's GOTY credentials.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got done playing the EC. If this had been in the original release, I might have continued being a Bioware slave. As is, my rage is merely cooled.

And given the huge hue and cry I seriously doubt this game's GOTY credentials.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Are you out of your fucking mind? This game needs to be recalled, remade, and resold in 5 years once they recorrect the ending.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave this here...





Just kidding. If you're going to yell at me, we're not going to have a civil conversation. Please come back later when you feel like being an adult.

Axl: Borderlands 2 got pushed back until 2013. Mass Effect's only challenge is Darksiders 2, and I forgot that's getting released. I still think ME3 is GOTY ultimately. I do plan to get the two copies of Ultimate Collectors Edition of DS2.

The Keepers were only reprogrammed so they would NOT summon the Reapers through Dark Space when the signal was sent out. The protheans didn't have the supplies to completely reprogram them. Don't forget, there was no food or water on the Citadel when the Reapers used it.

Legion was awesome and I'm glad he sacraficed himself to free his people, but I still will sacrafice every single synthetic in the galaxy in order to save the Galaxy.

With Shepard in control of hte Repaers, they've been reprogrammed and are no longger able to pose a threat. Noone will need to construct the Crucible again.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 2, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Just kidding. If you're going to yell at me, we're not going to have a civil conversation. Please come back later when you feel like being an adult.



Can't see the picture you put in but the Frodo picture was separate from my comment to you, sorry if that mislead you but you and anyone who thinks this game is GOTY worthy is out of their fucking mind. I will stand by that no matter what I don't care if 99.99% of ME3 was a 10 out of 10 the ending is a negative 10 out of 10 and that alone leaves the rest of the game with zero replay value. I have no reason to go back and play anything to change any choices I made because none of them matter still. 

Again all I have to say is this,
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOn5INlTVoE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jul 2, 2012)

Are we talking about ME3's ending.. and how shitty it is? Yes please. Even with the EC DLC the ending is still shit because it's the same shit. It is not GOTY worthy. Bioware fucked up the ending so bad it ruined the experience for the majority of players. If it's on your GOTY.... stop sucking Mass Effect's dick for 2 second and go play more games. 

The fact they are coming out with DLCs to gain war assets is fucking retarded because it wont matter in the end. No DLC will ever fucking matter since the endings were pants on head retarded. The ending didn't reflect on what you did through all 3 games so why the fuck would I want to spend money on something so stupid as a ROGUE REAPER that contradicts the idea of reapers itself. I hope no one buys it and they end up cancelling the DLCs like they did to Dragon Age 2's. 

Goddamn my jimmies be rustling.


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2012)

deus ex human revolution's ending isn't that great either though

but then you don't have as much of an investment into the other characters in deus ex


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 2, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Are we talking about ME3's ending.. and how shitty it is? Yes please. Even with the EC DLC the ending is still shit because it's the same shit. It is not GOTY worthy. Bioware fucked up the ending so bad it ruined the experience for the majority of players. If it's on your GOTY.... stop sucking Mass Effect's dick for 2 second and go play more games.
> 
> The fact they are coming out with DLCs to gain war assets is fucking retarded because it wont matter in the end. No DLC will ever fucking matter since the endings were pants on head retarded. The ending didn't reflect on what you did through all 3 games so why the fuck would I want to spend money on something so stupid as a ROGUE REAPER that contradicts the idea of reapers itself. I hope no one buys it and they end up cancelling the DLCs like they did to Dragon Age 2's.
> 
> Goddamn my jimmies be rustling.



It is I don't understand. Everything they are doing is contradicting the ME universe. A rouge reaper? Dafaq? Like you said getting it as a war asset is pants on head retarded.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> deus ex human revolution's ending isn't that great either though
> 
> but then you don't have as much of an investment into the other characters in deus ex



I'm ok with Deus Ex ending simply because it made sense to it's lore and didn't promise us this. 



Bioware was lying right through their teeth. How can they say all this and then have it be a R,G,B choice at the end. Seriously, _what the fuck_.

Also fuck them for saying there wont be a new ending, BUT YET they put in that "FU" ending to those who wanted to believe in the Indoc Theory. What a great way to respond to passionate fans who loves the series Bioware. Really classy.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 2, 2012)

> So in this medium, it just wouldn’t make sense for us to make some kind of artistic statement, and then turn our backs on it forever.
> 
> There was some feedback that we can’t address. There are people that just outright rejected the whole concept of the endings and wanted us to start from scratch and re-do everything. And we can’t do that, because that’s not our story. We wouldn’t know how to write that story.



ART


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 2, 2012)

This pretty much sums up everything anyone could say about the ending. Period. If you don't find the time to watch this video never come back here again. I just watched all of it and I can say I wish everyone else will too.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GbYLegVsBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 2, 2012)

Shoko is my commander waifu and im her biotic husbando :33


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm hoping that Leviathan DLC rumor is true, I really like playing the Mass Effect universe 



Doubt it would be free though.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 3, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> This pretty much sums up everything anyone could say about the ending. Period. If you don't find the time to watch this video never come back here again. I just watched all of it and I can say I wish everyone else will too.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GbYLegVsBo[/YOUTUBE]


That video reminds me of how much I like ME1 and how much hope I had for the series..  It was going to be that one series that will be up there with Metal Gear for me.. but the ending killed all my hopes and dreams. In the end of it all, it was really how Bioware respond to these issues that made me dislike them. Same thing with DA2, when they got bad critique for it, they handled it really bad. It just feels bad all over. 



Axl Low said:


> Shoko is my commander waifu and im her biotic husbando :33


pek Always.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 3, 2012)

Still cutting yourselves, I see. 

Glad I don't hang around here anymore.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 3, 2012)

Bio will learn from this and make better games.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 3, 2012)

^ I'm afraid they won't , they're pretty much moving away from what made them great and making games that are more suited to consoles , have less and less RPG elements and have more attention given to multi player mode than the single player.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 3, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Bio will learn from this and make better games.



[YOUTUBE]_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

3 of my dupes hav been banned at bioware for flaming mike gamble mac walters and casey hudson 

time to make a fourth :33


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 3, 2012)

Ain't been here in a while. Also only played Mass Effect 3 , once. Its crazy cause I played the other 2 like 8 time between the two.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 3, 2012)

Same here , I only played ME3 twice , but it's mostly because of Skyrim which I've been playing for months


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!
SHOKO!
SHOKOOOOOOOOOOOO!



this guy polled 203 people on bioware forums
long story short
ending was rating 3 to 6 after extended cut
AND AND AND
139 people voted that they destroyed the reapers


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been playing this game for a few months now, multiplayer only after I saw the original endings and played singleplayer once more to get the refuse ending, and every once in a while by connection gives out, my fault for the most for having a connection that drops whenever it feels like trolling. But today I've played 5 games , the 5th one was a bronze solo run so I didn't waste other's time, this morning and all either had my connection go or the server goes down. I decide to go thinking yeah this should go away sometime soon.

I was wrong, I put another Bronze solo run on about 20 minutes ago and the server goes on the 8th wave. Seriously how could my luck be that bad? Anyone else here experienced such problems lately or at all?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Still crying about the endings? tch tch

oh whats this going the extra mile and saying Me3 wont be Goty? lol so salty


----------



## The Boss (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> SHOKO!
> SHOKOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...



Destroy was the only ending that made sense if you cared anything about the Mass Effect universe at all.  Ending is still below average of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Destroy was the only ending that made sense if you cared anything about the Mass Effect universe at all.  Ending is still below average of course.



huray for the genocide of the geth and edi! way to show you care, congrats.


lets face it the only reason any one likes destroy is because Shepard might be alive


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> huray for the genocide of the geth and edi! way to show you care, congrats.
> 
> 
> lets face it the only reason any one likes destroy is because Shepard might be alive



YEP
because i dont play as cmmdr shep
I AM COMMANDER SHEPARD


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> YEP
> because i dont play as cmmdr shep
> I AM COMMANDER SHEPARD



have fun with your  genocide then, iam sure legion would be happy to know his sacrifice was  useless


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 3, 2012)

So, I got the Control ending today.

I honestly don't see how people are viewing God Shepard as a future evil dictator. It said it was gonna use Shepard's actions and thoughts to guide him.   Unless you had a dick of a Commander Shepard, you won't have to worry about the future dictator thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> So, I got the Control ending today.
> 
> *I honestly don't see how people are viewing God Shepard as a future evil dictator*. It said it was gonna use Shepard's actions and thoughts to guide him.   Unless you had a dick of a Commander Shepard, you won't have to worry about the future dictator thing.



What idiot said that, the ending  clearly said that shit was gonna be awesome now in Control


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> What idiot said that, the ending  clearly said that shit was gonna be awesome now in Control



Exacta. No idea on how the idea was thought up, but a lot of the other boards I visit seem to think that God Shepard sounded like a dictator .


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> have fun with your  genocide then, iam sure legion would be happy to know his sacrifice was  useless



actually legion is uploaded to my usb like all the other geth can :33


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Exacta. No idea on how the idea was thought up, but a lot of the other boards I visit seem to think that God Shepard sounded like a dictator .



doesnt sound like one but is
he has destroyed all free will of the reapers
just like the reapers wanted to do to all life
IRONY
NO SHEPARD YOU ARE THE REAPERS


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Exacta. No idea on how the idea was thought up, but a lot of the other boards I visit seem to think that God Shepard sounded like a dictator .



Yes because talking about rebuilding, protecting, and watching over the ones he loved sounds absolutely villainous


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes because talking about rebuilding, protecting, and watching over the ones he loved sounds absolutely villainous



when you destroy the free will of an entire species
its wrong
geth and edi can be rebuilt
deal with it


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> doesnt sound like one but is
> he has destroyed all free will of the reapers
> just like the reapers wanted to do to all life
> IRONY
> NO SHEPARD YOU ARE THE REAPERS



1. how much free will the reapers had is Debatable

2. fuck the reapers

3. FUCK THE REAPERS HYPOTHETICAL FREE WILL!

4. that dosent make him a tyrant


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> when you destroy the free will of an entire species
> its wrong
> *geth and edi can be rebuilt
> deal with it*



What....
WHAT?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> 3 of my dupes hav been banned at bioware for flaming mike gamble mac walters and casey hudson
> 
> time to make a fourth :33



You really lead a sad life don't you?



> huray for the genocide of the geth and edi! way to show you care, congrats.
> 
> 
> lets face it the only reason any one likes destroy is because Shepard might be alive


>implying Synthesis which is the death of evolution is better

Control isn't any better either


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

it needs no explanation


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> it needs no explanation


you right you dont need to explain to know that your trolling



Gilgamesh said:


> >implying Synthesis which is the death of evolution is better
> 
> Control isn't any better either


 Evolution is just a concept, Biological evolution may have stopped[ and even then its never said synthized life may evolve its self] but that wont stop cultural and social evolution.

so yes synthisis is better then out right genocide and a longer recover process

and control is the best ending, the sacrifice of one human being brings peace, technological progress, lest costly rebuilding means, and  possible redemption for the sad races that were turned into reapers


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2012)

troll?
me?
y i nevah...!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> huray for the genocide of the geth and edi! way to show you care, congrats.
> 
> 
> lets face it the only reason any one likes destroy is because Shepard might be alive



I would write a tl;dr on this but I'm just so over this ME3's ending thing I don't even care anymore. 

Synthesis is the worst option. And I'll leave it at that. You can look back if you care enough to know why I think so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2012)

I know the arguments you didn't say any thing know, i  just think betrayal and  genocide are worse then every one finally having some thing we can relate to and use as a road for peace and understanding

Control is the best BTW


----------



## Faustus (Jul 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> huray for the genocide of the geth and edi! way to show you care, congrats.



I've killed those fuckers way prior the ending, so I don't know what are you bubbling about  And EDI... Well, her sacrifice will never be forgotten


----------



## Anarch (Jul 4, 2012)

I totally supported the Geth against the abominable Quarians and would have wiped out the Quarians if i didn't have a high enough persuade ( thus enabling me to keep both alive) but in the end synthetics are still a manifestation of AI to me , not to put on the same level as organics...so I chose the destroy ending - kill the damn reapers , and if I have to sacrifice every synthetic for that end so be it... and yeah it was time Joker started dating an actual girl !


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2012)

monsters both of yas  they had souls


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 4, 2012)

I got the Geth and Quarians to work together. and in the end chose control. 

way I see it, I can put an end to this war and stop any future wars from happening(looking at you Krogans, you never know). because I'm not a hero. I'm a silent guardian, a watchful protector. a Reaper overlord that's going to rape your ass if you start shit.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 4, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> I got the Geth and Quarians to work together. and in the end chose control.
> 
> way I see it, I can put an end to this war and stop any future wars from happening(looking at you Krogans, you never know). because I'm not a hero. I'm a silent guardian, a watchful protector. a Reaper overlord that's going to rape your ass if you start shit.



Except it's not you  It's an AI with your memories, nothing more. And with AI you never know... The Catalyst supposed to find a solution for the permanent peace... He turned his creators into the Reaper instead. As for the Shepard - he is DEAD in the Control ending, deal with it


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I know the arguments you didn't say any thing know, i  just think betrayal and  genocide are worse then every one finally having some thing we can relate to and use as a road for peace and understanding
> 
> Control is the best BTW



so by
samus becoming ridley

i mean shepard BECOMING THE REAPERS
is the ebst solution...

no


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> so by
> samus becoming ridley
> 
> i mean shepard BECOMING THE REAPERS
> ...



yes it is cause shepard has the will and the track record to show he can handle the powr and responsibility


----------



## Anarch (Jul 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yes it is cause shepard *has the will and the track record* to show he can handle the powr and responsibility



When he was mostly human , there's no way to say that he'll be the same now


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yes it is cause shepard has the will and the track record to show he can handle the powr and responsibility



okay you missed something big
shepard is no longer shepard in the control ending
he has died or ascended
what is left behind is MAYBE a shep AI/VI letting us know what is going on
The real shep is the new hivemind/overmind/protocol of the reapers
or a husk


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2012)

Destroy is the best option because it's what you played 3 games for. 


It should have been the only option and then we get epilogue or some shit of how our choices affect the universe in the end. It was so fucking easy to end this fucking game. I didn't think Bioware would mess up so bad.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 4, 2012)

Basically if you're okay with the control ending you're agreeing with the Illusive Man's philosophy in which case why the fuck did you spend more than half the game fighting his minions ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Basically if you're okay with the control ending you're agreeing with the Illusive Man's philosophy in which case why the fuck did you spend more than half the game fighting his minions ?



because his methods were what were at fault, its the same thing as maelons data



> When he was mostly human , there's no way to say that he'll be the same now


the actual ending says different



> Destroy is the best option because it's what you played 3 games for.


wrong we were playing to save the universe and bring peace.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2012)

Destroy is the best since it's the only one where Shepard lives


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Destroy is the best since it's the only one where Shepard lives



at least your being honest about that, i disagree how ever, one life isn't worth genocide


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2012)

^Again, this is not even an issue for those, who  didn‘t manage to save both Geths and Quarians and decided to choose Quarians. There is no genocide, only reapers and EDI will die. And one pseudo-life isn't worth any other decision. Destroy is perfect in this case, Shepard survives. The End.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 5, 2012)

Why would I choose Quarians? they are fucking assholes.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2012)

^No, you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2012)

Destroy is the only option that is morally right, the price is worth it to end the evil of the Reapers once and for all.

Imagine a Husk or a Marauder gaining sentience, and then remembering that you just gave you're entire family over to the Reapers to be turned into gray liquid.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 5, 2012)

Quarians ARE fucking assholes , not to mention extremely incompetent too. The only cool Quarian is Kal'reegar (..and Tali too i guess)

I would never have saved them over the Geth.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2012)

Then, I guess, your strategic planning is pretty much fail-level:
1. Choosing Geths will demonstrate them the ability to destroy a whole organic race without much effort. This ability stored in their memory is a dangerous time-bomb, a precedent that could make Reapers right in the long-therm.
2. Other races would never acknowledge Geths and will only use them till they are an useful ally in the fight against Reapers. After that Geths will slovly become isolated up to the point they will be an object of everyone's hatred because of their origin and because of Quarians fate. The fear will be strong enough to begin the new war.
3. Geths pretty much destroys the ban on creating AI in the galaxy. Without it, the reapers are right again.
^All these is true unless you choose fucking Synthesis. The Space Magic solves pretty much everything, as it even changes Javik's mind about Reapers. Damn bullshit 

Nevertheless, I agree Quarians are fucking dumb. With rear exceptions, such as Tali and some others


----------



## Anarch (Jul 5, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Then, I guess, your strategic planning is pretty much fail-level:
> *1. Choosing Geths *



No my strategy was pretty much super win-level since I did all missions perfectly and had enough points to get both the Quarian and Geth armies.

I said i wouldn't choose the Quarians OVER the Geth and I didn't have to , I got both 

My Malcolm Shepard was awesome like that


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

If I sacrifice the quarians 
can i has EDI and geth instead? O:


----------



## Anarch (Jul 5, 2012)

not if you destroy obviously , they all die in that case


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Destroy is the only option that is morally right, the price is worth it to end the evil of the Reapers once and for all.



who are you to decide that Genocide is justifiable? especially when compared to control


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

I united the Geth & Quarians but chose to destroy all Synthetic life. The true paragon ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I united the Geth & Quarians but chose to destroy all Synthetic life. The true paragon ending.



now that everyone gets along 
EVERYONE DIES
BECOMES ZOMBIES
OR A DELAYED HARVEST


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2012)

Faustus said:


> With *rear* exceptions, such as Tali and some others


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> now that everyone gets along
> EVERYONE DIES
> BECOMES ZOMBIES
> OR A DELAYED HARVEST



Only EDI, the Reaper and the Geth die in the destroy ending. Didn't you fucking listen to Starchild? The damage is repairable by the current civiliazations.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Only EDI, the Reaper and the Geth die in the destroy ending. Didn't you fucking listen to Starchild? The damage is repairable by the current civiliazations.



that list was
destroy
synergy
control


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 5, 2012)

BioWare is going to San Diego Comic Con.  They'll have upcoming multiplayer DLC for people to play.

Also, Boss you may want to take note of this: Kaidan's Voice Actor will be signing autographs there.  And Ashley's, but really who cares about her?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2012)

Only lonely women and homosexuals care about Kaiden



> who are you to decide that Genocide is justifiable? especially when compared to control



Because i know better


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2012)

multiplayer will always be free because of the micro transactions


----------



## Anarch (Jul 6, 2012)

I never cared enough to keep Kaidan alive , but he does have one of the better voice actors from what vids I've watched.

And I like Ashley , and thought her voice actor did a much better job in ME3 than ME1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2012)

How could you like trout lips?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 6, 2012)

Because Synthetic Life is real life. They don't have souls, thier memories and knowledge can be restored in new units. The loss of Geth and EDI is worth paying to destroy the Reapers, who have destroyed COUNTLESS civilizations. 

So even after Extended cut, the good ending is STILL the Destroy Ending.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Also, Boss you may want to take note of this: Kaidan's Voice Actor will be signing autographs there.  And Ashley's, but really who cares about her?



Yeah his Va tweeted that... I can't go tho. Too far.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> who are you to decide that Genocide is justifiable? especially when compared to control



It isn't Genocide when EDI and the Geth would lay down their lives just to survive. If they had to die for everyone to live I believe The Geth and EDI would lay down their lives freely.


Mmmm


Ew look at that flabby fat cellulite ass. Not that like that firm round one above.:ho

The Indoctrination Theory is still alive and well in my view also this well done video is strong evidence. January 26 of 2010 was the release of mass effect 2, the arrival came march 29 of 2011. I believe now that we have a lot of time till we see the true conclusion to this game, if there is one.

Edit: the video link is not working will post it later. Its by "CleverNoobNetwork" Its called, "The Indoctrination Theory - A Documentary | Part 2" if any of you want to look it up before I find a working link please go ahead its so well done a little long but still worth a watch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> It isn't Genocide when EDI and the Geth would lay down their lives just to survive. If they had to die for everyone to live I believe The Geth and EDI would lay down their lives freely.



No its still genocide especially since they don't get a say, and no no species would lay down its life freely like that.

you can try and make excuses for your self, its still genocide and always will be


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No its still genocide especially since they don't get a say, and no no species would lay down its life freely like that.
> 
> you can try and make excuses for your self, its still genocide and always will be



and do the krogan humans turians asari get a choice in synthesis?
do the reapers get a choice in the control ending?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> and do the krogan humans turians asari get a choice in synthesis?


They are still alive so its invalid



> do the reapers get a choice in the control ending?


The reapers don't get a choice, they are the enemy


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> They are still alive so its invalid
> 
> The reapers don't get a choice, they are the enemy



See your wrong because it still goes against the whole choosing for yourself/discovering yourself

So everyone is alive but part of a hivemind that has no free will because free will, will cause conflict 

Actually the catalyst says the reapers obey it
meaning he dissolved the reapers free will
so basically you become the new catalyst and continue to suppress the free will of the reapers
the reapers are our enemy but they are slaves to masters 
Our real enemy is the catalyst
Why the catalyst would risk losing power over its minions is beyond me


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooray for forced evolution and sentient husks, marauders and banshees


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> So everyone is alive but part of a hivemind that has no free will because free will, will cause conflict


 maybe in your head cannon but thats not what actually happened



> Actually the catalyst says the reapers obey it
> meaning he dissolved the reapers free will
> so basically you become the new catalyst and continue to suppress the free will of the reapers
> the reapers are our enemy but they are slaves to masters
> ...


again wrong, harbinger, sovreign, those were all individuals

fuck the reapers




> Hooray for forced evolution and sentient husks, marauders and banshees


Still better then genocide


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> maybe in your head cannon but thats not what actually happened
> 
> again wrong, harbinger, sovreign, those were all individuals
> 
> ...



uh my headcannon doesnt have synthesis

just as edi is an individual in synergy?
you cant trust what the catalyst says
peace for synergy
that implies limited free will or thought 
or the reapers will reap those that rise up
or those that make synthetics
or it doesnt imply peace


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hooray for forced evolution and sentient husks, marauders and banshees



actually the banshees would have to either die or be put into banshee yardat yakshi monasteries


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> uh my headcannon doesnt have synthesis
> 
> just as edi is an individual in synergy?
> you cant trust what the catalyst says
> ...



thats all nice head cannon but that's not what happens in the actual game.

also Mark meer supports control your opinion is now in valid


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2012)

Meer's just a voice actor, how is his opinion more valid that anyone elses?

Genocide applies only to what lives. Geth and EDI weren't alive. Sure, they were great AI. But note the "A" in "AI". Do you know what it stands for? Yup, "artifical". They aren't really alive until the Synthesis Ending. Geth are just childish robots and EDI is an overrated sex bot.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Meer's just a voice actor, how is his opinion more valid that anyone elses?
> 
> Genocide applies only to what lives. Geth and EDI weren't alive. Sure, they were great AI. But note the "A" in "AI". Do you know what it stands for? Yup, "artifical". They aren't really alive until the Synthesis Ending. Geth are just childish robots and EDI is an overrated sex bot.
> 
> //HbS



apparently you never talked to Legion or edi, hell Javik uses that same bs on edi and she blows his argument apart

edi is alive, she is aware, she learns, she loves, she has preferences, same goes for legion, and the geth when they get upgraded.

it is genocide, it was wrong when the quarrians did it [some thing they admit to] its wrong when shepard dose it


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> also Mark meer supports control your opinion is now in valid



Wow so you have no opinion yourself and you're just going to agree with whatever the person you consider an expert says ?

Now I understand why you consider AIs to be lifeforms


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> apparently you never talked to Legion or edi, hell Javik uses that same bs on edi and she blows his argument apart
> 
> edi is alive, she is aware, she learns, she loves, she has preferences, same goes for legion, and the geth when they get upgraded.
> 
> it is genocide, it was wrong when the quarrians did it [some thing they admit to] its wrong when shepard dose it


It's all still artifical. Geth have no emotions or feelings. EDI doesn't either, she just mimics them. She doesn't like things, she doesn't really love. It is just what she says it is - because "it's shorthand" (quoting EDI herself), and under her "I like it" lies something much more technical. 

No matter how perfect and how close to us, AI is just AI. Artifical.

By the way, only in the Synthesis Ending is when EDI actually says that she is alive.


Anarch said:


> Wow so you have no opinion yourself and you're just going to agree with whatever the person you consider an expert says ?
> 
> Now I understand why you consider AIs to be lifeforms


lol expert. He's a voice actor  Only one's opinion on this that matters more than anyone else's is the ME writer's.

btw: superior ending


//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay there's a debate over destroying AI.

It's NOT genocide. They're non organics. Would destroying a building be murder? Of course no. Would destroying an entire city block be genocide? No it wouldn't. So killing the Geth & EDI in order to save the Galaxy is a small price to pay to cleanse it of the Reapers.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> thats all nice head cannon but that's not what happens in the actual game.
> 
> also Mark meer supports control your opinion is now in valid





Those things have to be answered or implied for the whole No war forever peace thing to work in synthesis
stop with ad hominem attacks

Mark meer is a VA and control is a bad ending
Hell he probably likes only because its the only ending where
SHEPARD ACTUALLY GETS MORE THAN A BREATH FOR DIALOGUE


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 7, 2012)

Control is a VERY BAD ending, Refusal is the WORST ending, and Synthesis is still a bad ending. Destroy is the only legitimate ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Refusal I sort of like
IF
you could actually win
like if you have 6K+ war assets
you should be able to fight barely even with the reapers


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2012)

So I've been pretty busy with work this past week, and I don't feel like reading all the pages I missed.

What's this argument been about?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

why the ending are garbage
how they all destroy free will and overall choice


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's all still artifical. Geth have no emotions or feelings. EDI doesn't either, she just mimics them. She doesn't like things, she doesn't really love. It is just what she says it is - because "it's shorthand" (quoting EDI herself), and under her "I like it" lies something much more technical.
> 
> No matter how perfect and how close to us, AI is just AI. Artifical.
> 
> ...


Wrong legion did  have, feelings likes and prefrences, you apperantly never spoke to him,saw his  gamer profile, or did his missions on rannoch, the geth  Were alive, EDI is alive.

what your saying contradicts all the work the game  went thtogh to show you that yes they are alive and sentient, edi even says to shepard that hes the one that made her a real person



			
				Sedaiv said:
			
		

> Okay there's a debate over destroying AI.
> 
> It's NOT genocide. They're non organics. Would destroying a building be murder? Of course no. Would destroying an entire city block be genocide? No it wouldn't. So killing the Geth & EDI in order to save the Galaxy is a small price to pay to cleanse it of the Reapers.


 Thank you for proving  the Catalyst right, organics will never bother to understand Synthetics

They are sentient, they are individuals, if a building  was a sentient individual  and you killed it yes it would be murder.



			
				Axl Low said:
			
		

> Those things have to be answered or implied for the whole No war forever peace thing to work in synthesis
> stop with ad hominem attacks


 thats no an ad hominem, and ad hominem would of been if i insulted you with out giving  a counter argument, non of the  things you said were implied or said in the game so its simply your head cannon


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> So I've been pretty busy with work this past week, and I don't feel like reading all the pages I missed.
> 
> What's this argument been about?



How Destroy is only popular because shepard lives at the cost of genocide, and Control is the best ending.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> and *Control* is the best ending.



that's a funny way of spelling Synthesis


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> that's a funny way of spelling Synthesis



i have problem with sythesis 

they all have their own set of moral implications [which they should] I just find Control to have lowest cost for future no "is it bad to  speed up evolution" debates no "Genocide" just one simple sacrifice for a a future better then any thing that came before


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

actually headcannon is ad hominem :33
because you attacking the person and saying that their argument is invalid because of what they want 



Mist Puppet said:


> that's a funny way of spelling Synthesis



and you spelled destroy wrong as well O:


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually headcannon is ad hominem :33
> because you attacking the person and saying that their argument is invalid because of what they want


 only if i was using that as my only argument. but as ive pointed out nothing you said is stated or even implied in the ending,


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually i liked destroy earlier as well when I didn't get the Shepard breathing under the wreckage scene...ofc liked is a relative term here , i mean out of three shitty endings destroy was the least shitty one

And i hate synthesis , it's like - kill the individuality of a species , make everything uniform...fuck that , it's better to all be dead than all be cyborgs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Actually i liked destroy earlier as well when I didn't get the Shepard breathing under the wreckage scene...ofc liked is a relative term here , i mean out of three shitty endings destroy was the least shitty one
> 
> And i hate synthesis , it's like - kill the individuality of a species , make everything uniform...fuck that , it's better to all be dead than all be cyborgs.



a Krogan is still a krogan,  an asari is still an asari , their is still individuality they all now just have some thing in common


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> only if i was using that as my only argument. but as ive pointed out nothing you said is stated or even implied in the ending,



actually when i tried to imply that there has to be limited free thought and free will in synergy you screamed headcannon
:33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually when i tried to imply that there has to be limited free thought and free will in synergy you screamed headcannon
> :33



because there is nothing that implies or supports that in the ending

i could say shepard builds a body like edi's to transfer his consciousnesses into to go be with tali and thats fine but it would still be headcannon unsupported by anything said in the ending


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> And i hate synthesis , it's like - kill the individuality of a species , make everything uniform...fuck that , it's better to all be dead than all be cyborgs.



Shepard was by all intents and purposes a cyborg. Part organic, part synthetic. Did s/he lose his or her individuality?

The answer is no. As Zen-aku stated, krogan are krogan, asari are asari, quarians are still quarians, etc. they now have a few extra bits and pieces. 

Just because everyone is part synthetic doesn't mean everyone is the same.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> How Destroy is only popular because shepard lives at the cost of genocide, and Control is the best ending.



Genocide?  Of the Geth and Reapers?

I didn't really like any of the endings.  On a side note (which is probably what everybody has been arguing about), I never thought destroying all the Geth (who I loved) and the Reapers would be genocide.  

They can easily be rebuilt to function in the same way.  I've had these debates in a Science Fiction in Literature class, over whether or not robots have a soul, and I've never felt that they do have a "soul" or something that would...for lack of a better word "elevate" them to the same position as an organic.  I'm not saying that they shouldn't have the same rights (that's a whole other argument), but I would place organic life as a higher priority.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Genocide?  Of the Geth and Reapers?
> 
> I didn't really like any of the endings.  On a side note (which is probably what everybody has been arguing about), I never thought destroying all the Geth (who I loved) and the Reapers would be genocide.
> 
> They can easily be rebuilt to function in the same way.  I've had these debates in a Science Fiction in Literature class, over whether or not robots have a soul, and I've never felt that they do have a "soul" or something that would...for lack of a better word "elevate" them to the same position as an organic.  I'm not saying that they shouldn't have the same rights (that's a whole other argument), but I would place organic life as a higher priority.



they are individuals, and sentient, you cant rebuild that you could make that bodies move, but what was inside is destroyed, you cant rebuild them in the me universe they do have souls, legion is proof of that. he had wants, desires, hope, he got angry, he could lie, he learned. all of that which we use to identifie some thing as alive


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Shepard was by all intents and purposes a cyborg. Part organic, part synthetic. Did s/he lose his or her individuality?



Only because the Illusive Man ordered Miranda and her team to make it that way , and all Shepard basically got were physical implants to re create his physical body - they left his mind/memories etc intact ( again on TIM's orders) _specifically_ so that Shepard remains the Commander Shepard and doesn't just become another cyborg.




Zen-aku said:


> a Krogan is still a krogan,  an asari is still an asari , their is still individuality they all now just have some thing in common





Mist Puppet said:


> As Zen-aku stated, krogan are krogan, asari are asari, quarians are still quarians, etc. they now have a few extra bits and pieces.
> 
> Just because everyone is part synthetic doesn't mean everyone is the same.



The Synthesis ending on the other hand distributes Shepard's consciousness , and his memories among all the species in the universe - thus destroying their individuality because they all think like Shepard now.

Moreover what it actually does is alter the genetic code of all organics in the universe and makes it uniform. With everyone's DNA being the same where will their individuality come from ? Everyone is now basically the same species.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2012)

Plus this new DNA will have mutations from i*c*st because they will be scraping the dirt from the bottom of the gene pool


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The Synthesis ending on the other hand distributes Shepard's consciousness , and his memories among all the species in the universe - thus destroying their individuality because they all think like Shepard now.


 i dont now where you got that but thats not said in the actual game




> Moreover what it actually does is alter the genetic code of all organics in the universe and makes it uniform. With everyone's DNA being the same where will their individuality come from ? Everyone is now basically the same species.


wrong as said before the differences are still their their is just a bridge that connects them, an asari is an asari


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i dont now where you got that but thats not said in the actual game
> 
> 
> wrong as said before the differences are still their their is just a bridge that connects them, an asari is an asari



ofc it was...i think the star child's exact words were along the lines of 
"everything you are will be absorbed and sent out to create *a* new DNA"

Shepard's being is used to form a new DNA which replaces the current DNA of every organic and synthetic life form.Now this is ofc total crazy talk , even for a science fiction game but that's besides the point. 

It is our DNA that defines everything about us. An asari and a Krogran are different because they have different DNA. Now they don't , they both have the same "new" DNA. I'm not making this up , the above is a direct line from the game.

If everyone has *A* (singular) new DNA , they are the same species so Asari,Krogan,Turion they are all the same now . You guys are acting as if that's the same as putting in some implants in a human body ( which was what happened to Shepard) , it's not.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 8, 2012)

Control ending is perfect for my renedouche femshep/future despot of the galaxy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Wrong legion did  have, feelings likes and prefrences, you apperantly never spoke to him, saw his gamer profile, or did his missions on rannoch, the geth. Were alive, EDI is alive.
> 
> what your saying contradicts all the work the game  went thtogh to show you that yes they are alive and sentient, edi even says to shepard that hes the one that made her a real person
> 
> ...



I love Legion, but he does NOT FEEL. Synthetics can NOT FEEL. Feeling how organics react to their environment. The Synthetics are NOT alive, they are active. 

EDI can only SIMULATE just like the Geth. She doesn't require rest. She doesn't require food. She doesn't require oxygen. All of what I mentioned organics need to survive. Their life spans are longer if not unlimited compared to an organic like Humans or Asari. No matter what you say, EDI & Geth are not living beings. They are synthetics that exsist as we allow them to. An Electro Magnetic Pulse would shut them down PDQ. I just wonder why the Quarians didn't do that in the first place...

No it wouldn't. A building and a robot could be sentient, but they are not organ. In order to commit murder, it must be alive. Anything that is made is not alive. Don't disect that and say "Oh a sperm cell and egg cell make a human, they're not alive." then go kill yourself. Noone would miss or care. There's a difference between organics and synthetics (FAKES, ARTIFICIAL). If you don't know the difference, you're just plain retarded at that point.



Zen-aku said:


> How Destroy is only popular because shepard lives at the cost of genocide, and Control is the best ending.



Didn't Axl or Boss say that Shepard living isn't canon? The Destroy Option is the ONLY option because people like me, Axl and Boss have played the games since Mass Effect and didn't jump in at Mass Effect 3 like you, poser.



Mist Puppet said:


> that's a funny way of spelling Synthesis



You mispelled "Destroy". I spelled it right for you.



Zen-aku said:


> i have problem with sythesis
> 
> they all have their own set of moral implications [which they should] I just find Control to have lowest cost for future no "is it bad to  speed up evolution" debates no "Genocide" just one simple sacrifice for a a future better then any thing that came before



And you allow a spieces of sentient robots (basically) that have murdered trillions upon trillions of other spieces to exsist when the whole point of Mass Effect 1, 2, and 3 was to destroy the Reapers at ANY costs, and if the cost requires the death of EDI & Geth, then it's a small price.



Axl Low said:


> and you spelled destroy wrong as well O:



I noticed that too.



Zen-aku said:


> a Krogan is still a krogan,  an asari is still an asari , their is still individuality they all now just have some thing in common



No they're not. They're limited in freewill and thought. How's that freedom? Organics do not need synthetics to survive. We use them to make life easier.



Zen-aku said:


> because there is nothing that implies or supports that in the ending
> 
> i could say shepard builds a body like edi's to transfer his consciousnesses into to go be with tali and thats fine but it would still be headcannon unsupported by anything said in the ending



Seems to be wrong still. What part of "The Reapers Control and Restore" did you not understand from Starchild?



Mist Puppet said:


> Shepard was by all intents and purposes a cyborg. Part organic, part synthetic. Did s/he lose his or her individuality?
> 
> The answer is no. As Zen-aku stated, krogan are krogan, asari are asari, quarians are still quarians, etc. they now have a few extra bits and pieces.
> 
> Just because everyone is part synthetic doesn't mean everyone is the same.



Shepard wasn't a cyborg. Does a pacemaker make a human, today, a cyborg? Does a peg leg or artificial hand make a person missing those limbs, a cyborg too? Shepard had implants put in him as part of the cost of Project Lazarus, because Joker got him killed.



forgotten_hero said:


> Genocide?  Of the Geth and Reapers?
> 
> I didn't really like any of the endings.  On a side note (which is probably what everybody has been arguing about), I never thought destroying all the Geth (who I loved) and the Reapers would be genocide.
> 
> They can easily be rebuilt to function in the same way.  I've had these debates in a Science Fiction in Literature class, over whether or not robots have a soul, and I've never felt that they do have a "soul" or something that would...for lack of a better word "elevate" them to the same position as an organic.  I'm not saying that they shouldn't have the same rights (that's a whole other argument), but I would place organic life as a higher priority.



Only organics like Humans, Asari, Krogan, Quarian, Turian, Prothean, Batarrian, Hanar, Drell, etc. that are not animals (like dogs, cats, etc.) have souls. Robots are made and thus do not have souls. That's like saying my computer or X Box 360 has a soul. So destroying all Geth & Reapers is not Genocide.



Zen-aku said:


> they are individuals, and sentient, you cant rebuild that you could make that bodies move, but what was inside is destroyed, you cant rebuild them in the me universe they do have souls, legion is proof of that. he had wants, desires, hope, he got angry, he could lie, he learned. all of that which we use to identifie some thing as alive



Yes you can. You can rebuild and reprogram. It's called "Backup Data".



Anarch said:


> Only because the Illusive Man ordered Miranda and her team to make it that way , and all Shepard basically got were physical implants to re create his physical body - they left his mind/memories etc intact ( again on TIM's orders) _specifically_ so that Shepard remains the Commander Shepard and doesn't just become another cyborg.
> 
> The Synthesis ending on the other hand distributes Shepard's consciousness , and his memories among all the species in the universe - thus destroying their individuality because they all think like Shepard now.
> 
> Moreover what it actually does is alter the genetic code of all organics in the universe and makes it uniform. With everyone's DNA being the same where will their individuality come from ? Everyone is now basically the same species.



Sounds right.



Axl Low said:


> Plus this new DNA will have mutations from i*c*st because they will be scraping the dirt from the bottom of the gene pool



Same as above, sounds right.



Zen-aku said:


> i dont now where you got that but thats not said in the actual game
> 
> wrong as said before the differences are still their their is just a bridge that connects them, an asari is an asari



You never listened to the conversation from when Shepard sends his squadmate back to the Normandy untiil the actual ending, do you? Listen to the Starchild, check out the options to the left and everything will get explained.



Jesus said:


> Control ending is perfect for my renedouche femshep/future despot of the galaxy.



Hey Zeus has spoken.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2012)

Legion does not know fear.
that was one of the first things you learn about him

I think every human alive has known fear at least once.

and this
"the game hasn't mentioned this" argument is bullshit
They wanted speculation so they left a lot of unanswered questions meaning we as the players have to infer certain things by applying logic we use currently.   

If you don't give the gene pool a new water source it will grow stagnant and you will have mutations via i*c*st 
That is a reason why synthesis is bad

Shepard is only the protocol of the reaper. Shepard will eventually fully ascend and then the reapers will return to reaping.
Control is a bandage on a wound that can be reopened.
Reapers do not reproduce. They increase there numbers by harvesting Organic life not synthetic life or synthetic-organic life. 
No now the reapers cannot create more of themselves but they won't have to because of "this everlasting peace."
But what if random synthetic quarian wants a robot friend? 
THE CYCLE CONTINUES.

Destroy fixes the reaper problems permanently by fragging them.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2012)

And you're confusing actual feelings with pretend ones. AIs do not like,love,hate etc , they simulate those things because they see organics around them do.

I kind of understand where you're coming from. The game did try hard to make the player believe that the synthetics had "soul" especially through the long dilaogues with EDI but in the end I still wasn't convinced. Everything EDI "felt" was a result of observing organic emotions and then simulating them.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2012)

oh I do believe that everything has a soul or an energy because I loosely observe Buddhism/the Golden Path

Of all the endings I really just could not stand by control or synthesis
I entire override the free will of a sentient race or become the new catalyst. There are questions here that make me wonder how this truly works out. 
But the reapers still exist.

I merge all synthetic and organic life to create a new DNA...? That seems number one painful and it doesnt make any sense 
And the reapers exist. Plus I don't understand how the peace would work. Synthesis is most flawed because it raises too many questions an too many red flags. 

Destroy [forget very high EMS for just a second] You destroy the reapers but EDI and the geth are gone too. But The reapers are gone. 

Refusal. You go down fighting. And you are annihilated. Everyone dies.  Compared to Destroy only EDI and the geth are toast in exchange for the reapers opposed to everyone dying.

Destroy and Refusal are the only endings that are leagues above the other two for making actual sense. 
Destroy still has that question of why do Geth and EDI have to die as well since we do have pieces of the reaper code. 
But Mission Accomplished Reapers are dead. 

Refusal I like above control and synthesis because we will fight on our terms and eventually the reapers are wiped out but... again missing details. How? When? What did it take? Did you build the crucible?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 8, 2012)

I believe hte minimum is 2800. I'll tell you when I got home, I bought the CE version of the players guide. 

The Refusal ending still sucks because Shepards story was about NOT giving in, and making the sacrafice for a great cause. The Catalyst said the energy wave released by the Crucible would kill all synthetic life. It probably targets their codes and destroys them. 

By refusing, you give the next cycle a fighting chance with the blueprints to the Crucible and everything they and the Protheans did in their fights against the Reapers.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2012)

Ever feel like the crucible is only supposed to kill the reapers but the catalyst spites you and targets the geth and edi as well?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Ever feel like the crucible is only supposed to kill the reapers but the catalyst spites you and targets the geth and edi as well?



no because the geth and edi have reaper code


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ofc it was...i think the star child's exact words were along the lines of
> "everything you are will be absorbed and sent out to create *a* new DNA"
> 
> Shepard's being is used to form a new DNA which replaces the current DNA of every organic and synthetic life form.Now this is ofc total crazy talk , even for a science fiction game but that's besides the point.
> ...




you said they all have shepards  councousness which they don't

second if they all had the same dna then they would all look the same, tali still has to wear her suit at the end so obviously shes still a quarrian with some extra in her. like i said they are still independant species but are  connected to gether through their synthetic bridge


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I love Legion, but he does NOT FEEL. Synthetics can NOT FEEL. Feeling how organics react to their environment. The Synthetics are NOT alive, they are active.


 the game proves you wrong, Legion felt remorse for the heretics actions so he donated to charity, he Feels anger if you side against the geth on rannoch and tries to kill you in the most pasonatley  human way possible.



> EDI can only SIMULATE just like the Geth. She doesn't require rest. She doesn't require food. She doesn't require oxygen. All of what I mentioned organics need to survive. Their life spans are longer if not unlimited compared to an organic like Humans or Asari.


 that means she isn't organic that dosne't mean she isn't  alive, there is a reason its refered to as synthetic life int he game. Edi doesn't just simulate emotions she actualy feels them we have many moments of her actively getting pissed through out the game



> No matter what you say, EDI & Geth are not living beings. They are synthetics that exsist as we allow them to.


 Proof you dint listen to a word  edi said, especially on this matter, synthetic life  grew  out of the bounds "we" allowed them to have, both with the geth and edi they evolved on their own and attained true concousness



> An Electro Magnetic Pulse would shut them down PDQ. I just wonder why the Quarians didn't do that in the first place...


 and a pulse of nuclear radiation would kill us just as  easy [allso pretty sure it stated the geth have shielding against that shit]



> No it wouldn't. A building and a robot could be sentient, but they are not organ. In order to commit murder, it must be alive. Anything that is made is not alive.Don't disect that and say "Oh a sperm cell and egg cell make a human, they're not alive." then go kill yourself. Noone would miss or care. There's a difference between organics and synthetics (FAKES, ARTIFICIAL). If you don't know the difference, you're just plain retarded at that point.


 The game clearly says other wise. The Writes hammered in the point that synthetics[ the geth, edi, reaprs] are alive not in the same way we are but they are alive.  the think grow and learn, they are people and individuals, it is murder and it is genocide because you are still killing a person. an individual






> Didn't Axl or Boss say that Shepard living isn't canon? The Destroy Option is the ONLY option because people like me, Axl and Boss have played the games since Mass Effect and didn't jump in at Mass Effect 3 like you, poser.


 LMAO i was at the midnight release of the the first ME game you hack 






> And you allow a spieces of sentient robots (basically) that have murdered trillions upon trillions of other spieces to exsist when the whole point of Mass Effect 1, 2, and 3 was to destroy the Reapers at ANY costs, and if the cost requires the death of EDI & Geth, then it's a small price.


NO the point of the game was to *stop them* and save the galaxy at any cost, that doesn't mean by default destroy them, especially if their are better ways. 





> No they're not. They're limited in freewill and thought. How's that freedom? Organics do not need synthetics to survive. We use them to make life easier.


they are limited in nether, stop making shit up. that is never said or even implied in the ending






> Shepard wasn't a cyborg. Does a pacemaker make a human, today, a cyborg? Does a peg leg or artificial hand make a person missing those limbs, a cyborg too? Shepard had implants put in him as part of the cost of Project Lazarus, because Joker got him killed.


those implants were though, entire   parts are the inside were metal and holding him together, your peg leg analogy dosen't work in the slightest, sheparrd has synthetic eyes he is a cyborg by definition




> Only organics like Humans, Asari, Krogan, Quarian, Turian, Prothean, Batarrian, Hanar, Drell, etc. that are not animals (like dogs, cats, etc.) have souls. Robots are made and thus do not have souls. That's like saying my computer or X Box 360 has a soul. So destroying all Geth & Reapers is not Genocide.


 how do you know turians have souls?  hmm or protheans [or humans for that matter] how do you know a soul isn't aquried  from struggle and strife and living. further more comparing edi to an X-box is retarded, she isn't a vi the game makes a clear distinction, just because you insit on ignoring the lore of the game and the messages, character arcs, and themes dosen't mean they aren't their because you have a narrow world veiw





> Yes you can. You can rebuild and reprogram. It's called "Backup Data".


 that's not rebuilding, at best that's a clone, second the wave destroyed those too,  so you would have to build them from scratch which you Cannot do.






> You never listened to the conversation from when Shepard sends his squadmate back to the Normandy untiil the actual ending, do you? Listen to the Starchild, check out the options to the left and everything will get explained.


un like you i actually did, which is how i know every thing your saying is bad fan fiction


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the game proves you wrong, Legion felt remorse for the heretics actions so he donated to charity, he Feels anger if you side against the geth on rannoch and tries to kill you in the most pasonatley  human way possible.



Legion donated to charity?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Legion donated to charity?



yup to help the families of Eden prime.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no because the geth and edi have reaper code



actually the writers word of god style have debunked that 
geth and edi are not reaper code or reaper tech 

the fact of the matter is that
shepard surviving gives me hope edi and geth can survive :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually the writers word of god style have debunked that
> geth and edi are not reaper code or reaper tech
> 
> the fact of the matter is that
> shepard surviving gives me hope edi and geth can survive :33



uhh link.

 because it was said in me2 and the cerberous base that edi became edi because they made her from sovereigns reaper code fragments and thats explicitly stated how legion uplifts thee geth


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2012)

is there a way you can change the way your character looks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, don't pick a pre-set feature when you start a new game.  You're given a lot of choices with regards to your appearance.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you said they all have shepards  councousness which they don't



Everyone everywhere has been implanted with Shepard's "being". Now what the hell does that mean ? Nobody knows because it wasn't explained 
- I choose to interpret it as everyone has a bit of Shepard in them that makes them think like him , they remember his ideals and what he did for them so that when the time comes they are more open to co-operating with each other.

What is your interpretation ? What do you think distributing Shepard's "being" means ?



> second if they all had the same dna then they would all look the same



There's no IF about it , the starchild clearly says "ONE NEW DNA". You're just going to ignore that because you don't like it ? Maybe they looked different in the ending cut scene because it takes time for physical morphing to happen. Maybe it will happen from the next generation onwards..maybe Tali's child and Liara's child will look the same.

I don't know , this is another reason the Synthesis ending sucks -it makes no sense ,even for science fiction.



> tali still has to wear her suit at the end so obviously shes still a quarrian with some extra in her. like i said they are still independant species but are connected to gether through their synthetic bridge



NO , you can't just assume that because you want to. Like i said Starchild clearly says "one new dna".Species CANNOT be different if they have the same dna.

Oh and Tali wearing her suit and Joker limping don't prove that they retained their physical deformities/limitations - it's because of habit. They don't know any better. A guy who's been limping since birth will still limp out of habit even if you fix his leg.That's what physical therapy is for, to teach him otherwise.Same with Tali,she doesn't know that she would be able to breathe normally without her suit because of synthesis.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Didn't Axl or Boss say that Shepard living isn't canon? The Destroy Option is the ONLY option because people like me, Axl and Boss have played the games since Mass Effect and didn't jump in at Mass Effect 3 like you, poser.



It is canon and confirmed by BW:
"You may notice that in the ?Shepard lives? ending, the love interest hesitates to place Shepard?s name on the wall, and instead looks up as though deep in thought. This is meant to suggest that the love interest is not ready to believe Shepard is dead, and *the final scene reveals they are correct*. As the Normandy lifts off, there is hope that the love interest and Shepard will again be together."


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 9, 2012)

God I love it
Destroy will be the canon choice

Canon shep due to the books: Saved reaper base, I forget what happened to the council, no romance, and then destroys the reapers
I love it D


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Everyone everywhere has been implanted with Shepard's "being". Now what the hell does that mean ? Nobody knows because it wasn't explained
> - I choose to interpret it as everyone has a bit of Shepard in them that makes them think like him , they remember his ideals and what he did for them so that when the time comes they are more open to co-operating with each other.


 its never said or implied that Shepard would be implanted in any one  simply that he would be the template for a new DNA, i don't know where your getting this from.



> What is your interpretation ? What do you think distributing Shepard's "being" means ?


 We learn faster and disseas will slowly fade out maybe




> There's no IF about it , the starchild clearly says "ONE NEW DNA". You're just going to ignore that because you don't like it ? Maybe they looked different in the ending cut scene because it takes time for physical morphing to happen. Maybe it will happen from the next generation onwards..maybe Tali's child and Liara's child will look the same.


 except the krogan baby looks like a krogan baby, so your making shit up, they are the same but with a bridge



> I don't know , this is another reason the Synthesis ending sucks -it makes no sense ,even for science fiction.


 sure it dose.




> NO , you can't just assume that because you want to. Like i said Starchild clearly says "one new dna".Species CANNOT be different if they have the same dna.


 they can have similar strands and be different besides, saying new DNA is a verry broad term, considering they ar eall still diffrnet people it means a new dna for each species



> Oh and Tali wearing her suit and Joker limping don't prove that they retained their physical deformities/limitations - it's because of habit.


BULLLLLLL SHIT! Joker has glass bones if those were suddenly better he would fucking realize it.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its never said or implied that Shepard would be implanted in any one  simply that he would be the template for a new DNA, i don't know where your getting this from.



Shepard being the template of the new dna *means* that he is implanted into everyone , *by being a part of their dna*. Now what that would practically mean is open to interpretation. I wrote what i though of it.



> We learn faster and disseas will slowly fade out maybe



what does that have to do with Shepard ? Why do they need him to be a template for that ?



> they can have similar strands and be different besides, saying *new DNA is a verry broad term*, considering they are all still diffrnet people it means a new dna for each species



"new DNA" and " A new DNA" do not mean the same thing. The latter emphasizes on singularity.It's not a broad term at all.
Just for you i went back and watched the synthesis video on YT. Here are the starchild's exact word - " ...the chain reaction will combine ALL synthetic and organic life into *A* new framework, *A* new DNA...."
See the bolded As ? Lines from the game itself are telling you that *one* new dna replaces everyone's dna whatever they may be Krogran,Turian ,Geth or Human , not one per species. I don't know why you are choosing to ignore that or misconstrue that.

And krogan babies in the cutscene ? yeah plot holes...like i said synthesis sucks because it makes no sense.



> BULLLLLLL SHIT! Joker has glass bones if those were suddenly better he would fucking realize it.



Who said he didn't realize it ? He just doesn't know how to walk normally - its called habit. This is a medical phenomena ,look it up. People who've limped all their life and then get prosthetics or get their legs fixed need therapy to learn how to walk normally.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Shepard being the template of the new dna *means* that he is implanted into everyone , *by being a part of their dna*. Now what that would practically mean is open to interpretation. I wrote what i though of it.


1. ur making it sound like fact 2. being made the template dose not mean he was installed in every one just that a copy of his template was replicated





> what does that have to do with Shepard ? Why do they need him to be a template for that ?


 to create the synthetic dna to copy off of. unless you really fucking think their was enough shepard for every one to go around




> "new DNA" and " A new DNA" do not mean the same thing. The latter emphasizes on singularity.It's not a broad term at all.
> Just for you i went back and watched the synthesis video on YT. Here are the starchild's exact word - " ...the chain reaction will combine ALL synthetic and organic life into *A* new framework, *A* new DNA...."
> See the bolded As ? Lines from the game itself are telling you that *one* new dna replaces everyone's dna whatever they may be Krogran,Turian ,Geth or Human , not one per species. I don't know why you are choosing to ignore that or misconstrue that.


 then they would look all the same, then their children would be born all the same, your clinging to your misconception of wording, while iam looking at the facts they a if they all had the same dna they would look all the same, pure and simple



> And krogan babies in the cutscene ? yeah plot holes...like i said synthesis sucks because it makes no sense.


 or you're just flat out wrong, if bioware wanted it to be that every one was the same they would of spellt that out for you, and changed the krogan scene but they didn't, every thing your saying you have no proof for.





> Who said he didn't realize it ? He just doesn't know how to walk normally - its called habit. This is a medical phenomena ,look it up. People who've limped all their life and then get prosthetics or get their legs fixed need therapy to learn how to walk normally.


 if bioware wanted to show that disease was eliminated they would of shown it, again you can speculate all you want but he is still clearly limping and unless one of the writers says other wise he is still sick.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Everyone everywhere has been implanted with Shepard's "being". Now what the hell does that mean ? Nobody knows because it wasn't explained
> - I choose to interpret it as everyone has a bit of Shepard in them that makes them think like him , they remember his ideals and what he did for them so that when the time comes they are more open to co-operating with each other.
> 
> What is your interpretation ? What do you think distributing Shepard's "being" means ?
> ...



I fully agree with this post. I should note this too concerning habbits: Tali & JOker would continue their respectful habbits (Tali & her suit, Joker & his limping) because they grew up with it their whole lives. It's like losing a finger or a foot. Mentally you'll still think it's there, sometimes you'll probably try using the limb that's missing but it's not there. It's a habbit. Your mind is so usse to you being able to use all apendages that when one goes missing, it takes a very long time (if ever) to know it's no longer there.



Faustus said:


> It is canon and confirmed by BW:
> "You may notice that in the “Shepard lives” ending, the love interest hesitates to place Shepard’s name on the wall, and instead looks up as though deep in thought. This is meant to suggest that the love interest is not ready to believe Shepard is dead, and *the final scene reveals they are correct*. As the Normandy lifts off, there is hope that the love interest and Shepard will again be together."



Bone me running, good show ol' chap.



Axl Low said:


> God I love it
> Destroy will be the canon choice
> 
> Canon shep due to the books: Saved reaper base, I forget what happened to the council, no romance, and then destroys the reapers
> I love it D



I got hte players guide, and it suggests the following...

Garrus Recruited
Wrex Recruited
Colony on Feros Not Saved
Rachni Queen Killed
Wrex Died (Shepard killed)
Kirrahe Died
Kaiden Died
Council Died
Udina becomes Councilor
No Romance in ME1

No Loyalties Gained
Thane Died
Jack Died
Tali was Recruited, is Alive but Exiled
Zaeed Wasn't Recruited
Kasumi Wasn't Recruited
Grunt Wasn't Recruited
Samara Wasn't Recruited (Later killed by Morinth)
Miranda, Mordin, and Jacob are Alive
Genophage Cured Destroyed
Legion Sold to Cerberus
Only Dr. Chakwas survived of the Normany Crew
Collector Base Destroyed
Overlord cost Dr. Archer & David Archer their lives
Liara becomes the Shadow Broker but Feron dies.
The Alliance Stopped The Arrival (but cost them greatly)
No Romance in ME2

I"m pretty sure that's canon Shepard, although Transfered Canon > Fresh Start Canon

EDIT: GOD DAMNIT! I'll post to the rest later. I'm too pissed that I didn't paste, copy and edit right.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 10, 2012)

Council: SHEPARD! Help us the reapers are attacking!

Shepard: :3

Shepard: Ah yes "Reapers"


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> God I love it
> Destroy will be the canon choice
> 
> Canon shep due to the books: Saved reaper base, I forget what happened to the council, no romance, and then destroys the reapers
> I love it D



canon shep destroyed the council, i hated it when i started mass effect 2 xD


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2012)

The first time I saw the choices for canon Shepard for ME3 I realized they might have done that just to make you buy/play ME2+Genesis to have a any hope for a barely acceptable save. Seriously, wtf.


The first time my boyfriend played ME, he had to stop at Virmire because he didn't have enough charisma and Ashley shot Wrex. He went back and started another game _only to save him_. 

Canon Shepard is ridiculously inefficient.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2012)

^ You can save Wrex regardless of speech checks if you actually talked to the guy and helped him find his family armor


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ You can save Wrex regardless of speech checks if you actually talked to the guy and helped him find his family armor





You CAN save Wrex without having to have a high level of Charm/Intimidate. You also do NOT need to retrieve his armor. Those just help out.

You need to NOT recruit Garrus and NOT recruit Liara. Basically hold off on saving Liara until the end of the Virmire Mission (on a plus side, she'll believe you and your crew are hallucinations) but Garrus you'll have to lose as a squadmate since he won't be joining you on your mission. It'll cause Wrex to be calmed, and you'll also gain the "Charasmatic" Achievement (assuming you don't got it. You can only get it from talkin Wrex down or convincing Saren to commit suicidie). Thought you'd like to know. Some Mass Effect fan you are, n00b.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 11, 2012)

More DLC _PLUS_ we can get the Prothean Particle Rifle in multiplayer now: 

Confirming Leviathan DLC:


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2012)

Those new classes look like super-badasses.

Although I really wish they would release some character pack where we have a high chance of unlocking characters. Seriously, I haven't had a new class in 3 months.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 12, 2012)

what new classes/


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> what new classes/


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting. But I wonder, does anyone know how to put the text in to get the prothean eyes? I see them on youtube all the time.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2012)

Those new classes look like upgrades of the old ones, which is cool.

Anyways new prequel movie coming out. That narrator's voice is terrible though. Animation looks okay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0zhXuxZcDw[/YOUTUBE]

Here's some sketches

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPH_iZsU4xA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll let my friend Samuel L. Jackson say it for me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 13, 2012)

looking forward to the new DLC!

Platinum difficulty??

lol, ive never even finished one multiplayer game on gold


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

Platinum is there just to prepare you for Diamond!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 13, 2012)

wave 2 banshee's atlas geth primes

on wave 8 they spawn in 3's


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 13, 2012)

Platinum Reapers:

all banshees, no cobras, final destination


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 13, 2012)

^ banshees 


My worst enemies


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

Should I buy ME3 now or just wait for the GotY edition??


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 13, 2012)

It'll be a while for GOTY. But I plan to get it myself. That way, I can not break my disks (the plastic is too hard! I've started cracking the center of Disk One, and it's going to be a real problem to get a new CE). Three Banshee's already spawn at once. I've fought them, one Missle and it's


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Those new classes look like upgrades of the old ones, which is cool.
> 
> Anyways new prequel movie coming out. That narrator's voice is terrible though. Animation looks okay.
> 
> ...



Looks great been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Should I buy ME3 now or just wait for the GotY edition??



Well the DLC so far has been free I think so I get it now. GotY editions take a while. IDK there was a GotY edition for ME2.... 

Looks like an interesting show. When does it come out?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just assuming it will have a GoTY edition since ME3 is quite DLC heavy and ME2 for the ps3 version was like a GoTY edition since most of its dlcs were included. 

Since you mentioned that the DLCs are free I think I'm going to get it now, but are those DLCs single player related or multiplayer related only?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2012)

so far all dlcs for ME3 (both single player and multiplayer) are free.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

